# Seguimento - Incêndios 2022



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2022 às 14:14)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2022


Link's úteis

Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Jan 2022 às 14:14)

Desde Tomar vejo uma grande coluna de fumo para os lados de Ourém, mas não vejo nenhuma ocorrência ativa nos mapas.
Parece-me incêndio florestal e já com alguma dimensão.
Alguém tem mais informações?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2022 às 14:26)

2 incêndios significativos lavram neste momento em Portugal Continental.

No total estão abertas 20 ocorrências de IRs (10 em curso), com 306 operacionais, 84 meios terrestres e 12 meios aéreos. A 28 de janeiro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2022 às 14:47)

Ambos já notórios nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2022 às 14:56)

Aqui de casa já é bem visível a nuvem do incêndio de Montesinho. Observo também algumas pequenas queimadas aqui à volta, mas a situação de Montesinho está com uma dimensão assinalável.


----------



## Stinger (28 Jan 2022 às 15:01)

Vale de cambra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2022 às 15:10)

Para os lados de Montesinho.


----------



## Devas (28 Jan 2022 às 15:17)

Incêndio no Montesinho. Foto tirada à cerca de 20 minutos. O incêndio já percorreu uma grande área.
Neste momento, segundo os Bombeiros de Bragança está a arder mato e as chamas estão de um lado e do outro da fronteira, estando a encaminhar-se para o concelho de Vinhais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2022 às 15:27)




----------



## Devas (28 Jan 2022 às 15:36)

Apesar de no site da ANEPC indicar que o incêndio no Montesinho teve início às 8.00h, o comandante dos Bombeiros de Bragança disse que o incêndio foi detetado pelos próprios bombeiros que avistaram uma coluna de fumo pelas 4.00h da madrugada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2022 às 15:42)

IR Vale de Cambra segue com 207 operacionais, 57 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos


----------



## Devas (28 Jan 2022 às 15:54)




----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 16:47)

Incêndios com potencial para grandes dimensões em Janeiro!


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2022 às 16:53)

Está vento e os valores de humidade estão brutalmente baixos. Tenho agora 13ºC com 18% de Hr. É uma combinação igual ou pior que no pino do verão.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2022 às 16:54)

Muito fumo a S e SE do Porto e que já se estende bem pelo mar dentro.

Os valores de humidade estão muito baixos,  por aqui apenas 21% e 17.9ºc , vento moderado de E/ENE.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Jan 2022 às 21:05)

O de Vale de Cambra era bem visível desde Aveiro. Ridículo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2022 às 00:49)

Publicação feita às 20:47.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2022 às 09:20)

Hermisende, a aldeia da minha tia


----------



## LMMS (29 Jan 2022 às 11:52)

Em Janeiro, Incendio com esta intensidade, 4.287W/m2 é obra em pleno inverno!


----------



## Sleet (29 Jan 2022 às 12:22)

Incêndio em Montesinho finalmente dominado.

Entretanto, e continuando a demonstrar a anormalidade destes dias, está ativo há duas horas um incêndio na Serra da Estrela a 1700 metros de altitude, na zona da Barragem do Covão do Ferro, 1 km abaixo do alto da Torre. Depois de uma valente coluna de fumo na primeira hora, parece estar a ceder aos meios de combate. Em anos normais, tudo no maciço central da serra deita água. Este ano está tudo seco.


----------



## LMMS (29 Jan 2022 às 13:16)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Jan 2022 às 15:38)

Incêndios a começar às 2h da manhã em Janeiro...

A culpa é do calor...


----------



## fernandinand (29 Jan 2022 às 18:12)

Acho que anda tudo a dormir na ANPC e/ou no IPMA...









						Protecção Civil proíbe queimas e queimadas a partir de domingo
					

A ANEPC justifica a decisão com a previsão do “aumento da intensidade do vento que, em combinação com a continuação de tempo quente e seco, com temperaturas acima da média para esta época do ano, conjugado com o número de comunicações para a realiza




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2022 às 21:50)

Isto é desolador e bizarro acontecer nesta altura do ano e neste local!





Incêndios também no PNPG, entre Cabril e Covelo do Gerês, e na periferia:


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2022 às 17:52)

Esta tarde. Mais uma queimada.


----------



## slbgdt (31 Jan 2022 às 01:49)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é desolador e bizarro acontecer nesta altura do ano e neste local!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porquê bizarro?
Sempre se queimou pasto desde tempos ancestrais..
Não passa de mato, nesta altura vai ardendo mato para limpar pastos.
Isto evita incêndios a sério no Verão


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2022 às 13:56)

Incêndio algures na Serra de Montemuro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2022 às 15:10)

slbgdt disse:


> Porquê bizarro?
> Sempre se queimou pasto desde tempos ancestrais..
> Não passa de mato, nesta altura vai ardendo mato para limpar pastos.
> Isto evita incêndios a sério no Verão


O problema é que, sendo inverno, estas dimensões raramente seriam alcançadas pois estas serras literalmente brotam água do chão nesta altura do ano, em anos normais. Neste ano está tudo sequíssimo!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2022 às 15:24)

slbgdt disse:


> Porquê bizarro?
> Sempre se queimou pasto desde tempos ancestrais..
> Não passa de mato, nesta altura vai ardendo mato para limpar pastos.
> Isto evita incêndios a sério no Verão



Viste os vídeos? Não é local de pasto, é a encosta escarpada da Torre para o vale do Covão de Ferro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2022 às 20:04)




----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2022 às 21:12)

Estive em Leiria hoje e a qualidade do ar era péssima. Horizonte cheio de fumo e em alguns momentos cheirava mesmo a queimado, mais parecia uma situação de verão. 
De acordo com as estações da região, o vento esteve de Norte/Noroeste grande parte do dia e provavelmente seria dos incêndios que têm havido no Litoral Norte. Nos outros quadrantes não havia registo de qualquer ocorrência.


----------



## LMMS (31 Jan 2022 às 21:17)

Imagem do Sentinel 2 L2A no dia 29 de Janeiro!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2022 às 23:16)

Isto é o quê, se não fôr acto criminoso (inclui negligência criminosa)?
Início quando a utilização de meios aéreos já é improvável, em pleno PNPG e com acessos difíceis por um trilho de montanha?


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2022 às 00:10)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é o quê, se não fôr acto criminoso (inclui negligência criminosa)?
> Início quando a utilização de meios aéreos já é improvável, em pleno PNPG e com acessos difíceis por um trilho de montanha?


Na zona de Castro Daire está um incêndio em curso que teve início às 9 da noite.
Enfim…


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2022 às 00:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Na zona de Castro Daire está um incêndio em curso que teve início às 9 da noite.
> Enfim…


Esse ainda tiveram sorte, era mesmo ali na berma da estrada, já está em resolução. Provavelmente, beata atirada pela janela de veículo.

No Gerês lá continuam num local absolutamente ermo, quase a 1200 m de altitude e com 2,6ºC e vento ENE a 11,5 Km/h, 18 operacionais. Entre o calor do incêndio, que não deve ser muito pois é possivelmente espalhado pela vegetação rasteira e terreno pedregoso e rochoso, e o frio, o esforço destes bombeiros é inimaginável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2022 às 14:21)

Benfiquistas suspeitos de incêndio em São Brás de Alportel​








						Benfiquistas suspeitos de incêndio em São Brás de Alportel
					

Fogo mobilizou 70 bombeiros, 22 viaturas e um meio aéreo.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				




Estavam a festejar o quê? Quem pagou, foi a Fonte Férrea umas das zonas mais lindas...


----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2022 às 22:00)

Áreas queimadas 2000-2022 de acordo com os dados EFFIS de Copernicus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2022 às 22:25)

Pek disse:


> Áreas queimadas 2000-2022 de acordo com os dados EFFIS de Copernicus.


Neste mapa não só é possível ver a semelhança entre a Galiza e o Norte e Centro de Portugal no que toca aos incêndios (se não fosse a humidade constante, o norte da Galiza teria tantos incêndios como o sul), como também as semelhanças entre o Alentejo e a Estremadura/Andaluzia na mesma questão. Outra coisa curiosa é a anomalia que existe no Algarve em comparação com as zonas do outro lado da fronteira. 

Também é possível ver os contornos dos grandes incêndios de 2017, que por si só correspondem a 30% da área ardida entre 2000 e 2022, bem como o grande incêndio de 2018 em Monchique.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neste mapa não só é possível ver a semelhança entre a Galiza e o Norte e Centro de Portugal no que toca aos incêndios (se não fosse a humidade constante, o norte da Galiza teria tantos incêndios como o sul), como também as semelhanças entre o Alentejo e a Estremadura/Andaluzia na mesma questão. Outra coisa curiosa é a anomalia que existe no Algarve em comparação com as zonas do outro lado da fronteira.
> 
> Também é possível ver os contornos dos grandes incêndios de 2017, que por si só correspondem a 30% da área ardida entre 2000 e 2022, bem como o grande incêndio de 2018 em Monchique.



As áreas ardidas em 2017 são de facto o mais impressionante, ainda mais pelo facto de terem ocorrido na sua maioria em curtos períodos de tempo, em Junho, em Pedrogão, Góis e concelhos limítrofes, em Agosto na zona de Mação e Vila de Rei e ainda mais impressionante os mais de 220mil ha que arderam em apenas dois dias em Outubro na zona centro e pinhais litorais.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2022 às 12:34)

Trás-os-Montes nem tem assim tanta área ardida, já Ourense e Lugo surpreendem pela negativa.
Lembro-me que haviam pessoas a dizer que os incêndios poderiam empurrar o urso para Espanha, mas pelos vistos, tal carece de uma base de sustentação sólida.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2022 às 16:05)

É inacreditável a área ardida e o número de incêndios no nosso país!
Urgem medidas mais drásticas, penas efectivas e coimas agravadas para os incendiários.
Só com o endurecimento das penas (prisão e pecuniárias) podemos aspirar a melhores dias.
Isto também carece de uma mudança estrutural na gestão florestal do nosso país.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 18:30)

Sinceramente este ano estamos com as mãos atadas para incêndios.

- 2º pior ano hidrológico de sempre.

- Maio recorde. Junho não parece que vá acalmar.

Se não existir uma boa gestão pode ocorrer o pior.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2022 às 18:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente este ano estamos com as mãos atadas para incêndios.
> 
> - 2º pior ano hidrológico de sempre.
> 
> ...


 E os próximos dias vão colocar isso já bem à prova, com os três "30"  bem vincados


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2022 às 20:49)

A Força Especial de Protecção Civil criou uma dashboard para os incêndios rurais em tempo real.

*Versão móvel*: https://arcg.is/0fGfef?fbclid=IwAR3tQ73qOmt3FqTiqbUpTAwGz1Pf-wUaqFAMniHlu2dII0GHdjpGsaQSb0I

*Versão Desktop*: https://sgmai.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/736afa15f32947d59352054c141b7806


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2022 às 22:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> É inacreditável a área ardida e o número de incêndios no nosso país!
> Urgem medidas mais drásticas, penas efectivas e coimas agravadas para os incendiários.
> Só com o endurecimento das penas (prisão e pecuniárias) podemos aspirar a melhores dias.
> Isto também carece de uma mudança estrutural na gestão florestal do nosso país.



O incendiarismo não é a principal causa das ignições em Portugal, ou seja pessoas que vão propositadamente largar fogo por vandalismo, vingança maldade etc. Estas representaram 23% das causas das ignições o ano passado. O principal problema é a negligencia com 47%. Não é no incendiarismo que está o cerne do problema, embora não negue que este exista.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2022 às 22:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente este ano estamos com as mãos atadas para incêndios.
> 
> - 2º pior ano hidrológico de sempre.
> 
> ...



Pode muito bem vir a ser um ano muito mau, a meteorologia não tem ajudado e com a secagem rápida dos combustíveis finos daqui a umas semanas estarão prontos para arder. Fica a bomba relógio à espera de que se acenda o rastilho...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jun 2022 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> O incendiarismo não é a principal causa das ignições em Portugal, ou seja pessoas que vão propositadamente largar fogo por vandalismo, vingança maldade etc. Estas representaram 23% das causas das ignições o ano passado. O principal problema é a negligencia com 47%. Não é no incendiarismo que está o cerne do problema, embora não negue que este exista.


Precisamente! Ignorância, irresponsabilidade, falta de civismo, chico-espertismo. Como em muitas outras áreas da vida em sociedade. Juntemos-lhe alterações climáticas e está o caldo entornado.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2022 às 23:18)

MSantos disse:


> O incendiarismo não é a principal causa das ignições em Portugal, ou seja pessoas que vão propositadamente largar fogo por vandalismo, vingança maldade etc. Estas representaram 23% das causas das ignições o ano passado. O principal problema é a negligencia com 47%. Não é no incendiarismo que está o cerne do problema, embora não negue que este exista.


Eu sei, mas o "facilitismo", a incúria também tem de ser bem penalizada, juntamente com política "agressiva" de informação à população.
Não é novo, mas mais do mesmo.
Não fazer fogo em zonas florestais ou de mato é mandatório nesta altura de calor e tempo seco.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2022 às 01:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Precisamente! Ignorância, irresponsabilidade, falta de civismo, chico-espertismo. Como em muitas outras áreas da vida em sociedade. Juntemos-lhe alterações climáticas e está o caldo entornado.





Aristocrata disse:


> Eu sei, mas o "facilitismo", a incúria também tem de ser bem penalizada, juntamente com política "agressiva" de informação à população.
> Não é novo, mas mais do mesmo.
> Não fazer fogo em zonas florestais ou de mato é mandatório nesta altura de calor e tempo seco.



Apesar de tudo o número de fogos tem tido tendência a diminuir ao longo dos últimos anos... Mas... infelizmente a redução das ignições tem um efeito perverso, pois tende a alterar o paradigma dos fogos que tínhamos. Ou seja passámos de ter muitos e pequenos fogos que iam criando zonas de descontinuidade numa paisagem em mosaico com agricultura, pastagem e floresta, para fogos que não encontram barreiras à sua expansão, que encontram uma paisagem contínua de combustíveis prontos a arder, compostos por matos e áreas florestais não geridas. Com a tendência de Verões cada vez mais quentes, secos e longos, surgem com facilidade condições para o desenvolvimento de fogos que pouco tempo após começarem ficam acima da capacidade de extinção. Fogos que por não encontrarem barreiras à sua progressão, pois lavram em paisagens compostas por florestas de produção abandonadas e matos atingem com cada vez mais frequência áreas acima dos 5 mil ha... ou de 50mil ha como em 2017.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 19:21)

Trovoada parece ter feito alguns focos, a maioria já controlados:







A 2 dias de se fazer 5 anos de PG.


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2022 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Trovoada parece ter feito alguns focos, a maioria já controlados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fundão ainda ativo.
Efetivamente, já são vários os relatos no FB de focos causados por trovoadas secas, agora mais a Norte.


----------



## Devas (17 Jun 2022 às 23:27)

Este incêndio já queimou 9.000 hectares na serra da Culebra, na fronteira com o distrito de Bragança. Grupo de bombeiros do distrito de Bragança está no local a ajudar no combate.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2022 às 01:17)

Já a menos de 8km de Portugal está assim:


----------



## LMMS (18 Jun 2022 às 09:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Já a menos de 8km de Portugal está assim:


Está complicado por lá e o vento esteve de madrugada a traze-lo para Portugal, neste momento já virou para Norte


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2022 às 14:37)

LMMS disse:


> Está complicado por lá e o vento esteve de madrugada a traze-lo para Portugal, neste momento já virou para Norte



Essa frente foi dominada com fogo técnico ancorada na estrada 

O resto do incêndio continua bastante difícil devido à meteorologia com muito vento e calor.
Neste momento a área ardida anda perto dos 20mil hectares.
Era uma zona protegida devido à presença de lobos e veados...


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2022 às 18:14)

Incêndios na zona Centro com alguma dimensão:
Sardoal com forte ataque inicial, no combate já mais de 100 opr
Reativação no Fundão


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 19:05)

jonas disse:


> Incêndios na zona Centro com alguma dimensão:
> Sardoal com forte ataque inicial, no combate já mais de 100 opr
> Reativação no Fundão



Ataque em força no Sardoal, a zona é extremamente perigosa e propícia à propagação. Condições meteorológicas relativamente favoráveis ao combate, 22ºC, 52% mas vento moderado 20 Km/h de Oeste, algumas rajadas superiores.

9 meios aéreos e com ainda pelo menos três horas de luz do dia favorável. Tem de ser controlado até à noite.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2022 às 19:21)

StormRic disse:


> Ataque em força no Sardoal, a zona é extremamente perigosa e propícia à propagação. Condições meteorológicas relativamente favoráveis ao combate, 22ºC, 52% mas vento moderado 20 Km/h de Oeste, algumas rajadas superiores.
> 
> 9 meios aéreos e com ainda pelo menos três horas de luz do dia favorável. Tem de ser controlado até à noite.



Aparentemente a ceder aos meios.
Pelas fotos publicadas no telegram, perdeu muita força


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2022 às 20:25)

slbgdt disse:


> Aparentemente a ceder aos meios.
> Pelas fotos publicadas no telegram, perdeu muita força


Já em Resolução


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

Incêndio em Rio de Mouro (Sintra). Aparentemente na encosta norte do Campus da Universidade Católica. Nortada a dificultar o combate:














						Fogos.pt [12-12-2022 12:33] Incêndio em Lisboa, Sintra, Rio De Mouro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Rio de Mouro (Sintra). Aparentemente na encosta norte do Campus da Universidade Católica. Nortada a dificultar o combate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incêndio "lavra com intensidade" e já "é considerado importante":






Estação WU de Cabra Figa (Rio de Mouro) regista nortada de 20 a 30 Km/h com rajadas superiores a 40 Km/h; São Domingos de Rana entre 30 e 40 Km/h, rajadas máximas 51 Km/h.

O local do incêndio tem altitudes proeminentes desde 130 m (área de início) até 190 m.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Incêndio em Almagreira (Pombal) com 133 operacionais apoiados por 29 veículos e 11 meios aéreos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 18:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em Almagreira (Pombal) com 133 operacionais apoiados por 29 veículos e 11 meios aéreos.



Já estão ambos em resolução/conclusão (Rio de Mouro/Pombal).


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2022 às 14:15)

Incêndio na Arrifana, Guarda.
Começou num acidente na A25


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2022 às 15:36)

Nickname disse:


> Incêndio na Arrifana, Guarda.
> Começou num acidente na A25
> 
> Ver anexo 1761


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2022 às 17:15)

Nickname disse:


> Incêndio na Arrifana, Guarda.
> Começou num acidente na A25
> 
> Ver anexo 1761


 
O incêndio já esteve em fase de resolução, mas aparentemente uma rotação do vento para SO , reativou o mesmo com grande intensidade, e deixou os operacionais literalmente no "cú " do mesmo , agora está a acontecer o reposicionamento dos operacionais no TO, que tem vindo a ser reforçado na última hora! No radar dinâmico do IPMA é perfeitamente visível os ecos provocados  pelo fumo do evento!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

Segundo alguma informação que encontrei online , à cerca de 1 hora a situação não estava fácil!







Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Vários grupos de reforço acionados...já mais de 200 opr no terreno.


----------



## huguh (2 Jul 2022 às 21:03)

Quase 300 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos

Uma viatura dos Bombeiros de Fornos de Algodres ardeu no combate ao incêndio, mas os ocupantes sairam ilesos.


----------



## jonas (2 Jul 2022 às 21:41)

Ainda visivel no radar... noite de trabalho pela frente


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

O calor que se prevê para os próximos dias vai criar condições de perigo meteorológico extremo ao nível dos incêndios florestais. Qualquer ignição que surja vai encontrar condições propicias de baixa humidade atmosférica e nos combustíveis e vento quente e seco de Leste. A partir do meio da próxima semana poderemos vir a ter os primeiros grandes incêndios do ano se surgirem ignições.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Alvaiázere, Figueiró dos Vinhos, com vento moderado de NO, 31ºC, 23%.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

Espero que todo este dispositivo abafe rapidamente aquele foco perigosíssimo:














						Fogos.pt [12-12-2022 12:33] Incêndio em Leiria, Figueiró Dos Vinhos, Arega
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

A área ardida a arder de novo....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2022 às 18:49)

Já está em resolução.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 21:20)

TVI a mostrar Abrantes, parece mau...


----------



## ruijacome (6 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> TVI a mostrar Abrantes, parece mau...


Incêndio com algumas projeções, pelo que conseguir perceber...

Vão a caminho diversos grupos de combate dos distritos vizinhos, a ver se conseguem dar cabo dele durante a noite..


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 01:26)

Parece piorar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2022 às 02:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece piorar...



Em resolução


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Ignição numa zona extremamente complicada com este tipo de sinótica!  
Ataque inicial fortíssimo !






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ignição numa zona extremamente complicada com este tipo de sinótica!
> Ataque inicial fortíssimo !
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda ativo: 7MA e mais de 100 opr.
Com este vento e dado a zona que é...  bastante perigoso.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 13:41)

Calor​Governo vai declarar situação de alerta devido ao risco de incêndio.​
Hoje às 13:38.

*O Governo vai declarar a situação de alerta a partir de sexta-feira devido ao risco elevado de incêndio florestal para os próximos dias.*

"O Governo irá acionar a declaração de alerta para limitar todas as ações que possam pôr em risco as populações e criar todas as condições que permitam garantir a mobilização dos recursos necessários e indispensáveis para o esforço que os próximos dias irão exigir", disse o ministro da Administração Interna aos jornalistas.

José Luís Carneiro avançou que, nos próximo dias, existirá um elevado grau de severidade meteorológico em que os níveis de humidade vão estar muito baixos e as temperaturas muito altas com vegetação muito seca.

O governante acrescentou que *vão ser dias "muito exigentes e preocupantes" *no que toca ao risco de incêndio rural.

José Luís Carneiro, juntamente com o ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, e a secretária de Estado da Proteção Civil, Patrícia Gaspar, participou esta quinta-feira de manhã na reunião do Centro de Coordenação Operacional Nacional (CCON), na sede da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil, em Carnaxide.









						Risco de incêndios leva governo a declarar situação de alerta
					

O Governo vai declarar a situação de alerta a partir de sexta-feira devido ao risco elevado de incêndio florestal para os próximos dias.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2022 às 13:50)

O IR de Sever do Vouga está muito feito... A arder com muita intensidade, muito combustível disponível.


----------



## dahon (7 Jul 2022 às 13:57)

Todas aquelas zona das Talhadas é praticamente só eucaliptal. 
Pode ser muito complicado.
Já é visível daqui de Viseu.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 14:04)

Visivel desde Paredes... já a formar cogumelo


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 15:02)

Até agora tinham conseguido dominar rapidamente graças à grande concentração de meios. A partir da altura em que há vários simultâneos e ainda por cima com outros em vigilância, a dispersão de meios pode ser crítica.

É incrível que só agora seja declarada situação de alerta pelo governo. Todas as actividades susceptíveis de provocar ignições já deviam estar proibidas desde ontem, pelo menos!


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2022 às 15:02)

Agora mesmo, já o vi com pior aspecto.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 15:06)

Ignição numa zona delicada em Castro D'aire. Forte ataque inicial com um elevado número de operacionais.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Meios aéreos dispersos por cinco incêndios.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2022 às 15:45)

Já são bem visíveis no radar as assinaturas dos fogos que lavram em Sever do Vouga e na Guarda...


----------



## ASantos (7 Jul 2022 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Até agora tinham conseguido dominar rapidamente graças à grande concentração de meios. A partir da altura em que há vários simultâneos e ainda por cima com outros em vigilância, a dispersão de meios pode ser crítica.
> 
> É incrível que só agora seja declarada situação de alerta pelo governo. Todas as actividades susceptíveis de provocar ignições já deviam estar proibidas desde ontem, pelo menos!


Pelas declarações do ministro, só a partir de amanhã é que há condições para alertas...


----------



## fernandinand (7 Jul 2022 às 16:13)

ASantos disse:


> Pelas declarações do ministro, só a partir de amanhã é que há condições para alertas...


O fogo mexe com muitos interesses...convém ler 'por entre as linhas'


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

Plumas dos dois principais incêndios nesta altura:







Águeda/Sever do Vouga








						Fogos.pt [28-12-2022 19:11] Incêndio em Aveiro, Sever Do Vouga, Talhadas
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				








Benespera/Belmonte








						Fogos.pt [28-12-2022 19:11] Incêndio em Guarda, Guarda, Benespera
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 9, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Ver isto desde Manteigas é sempre preocupante. A memória ainda é recente.






						WebCam em Manteigas, Serra da Estrela
					

WebCam em Manteigas, Serra da Estrela, Portugal. Live Images.



					meteomanteigas.com


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Pelo menos oito em simultâneo:






15 meios aéreos divididos por quatro fogos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

Ainda agora isto começou e já estamos assim  Infelizmente dada a situação de seca que o país atravessa, e as condições atmosféricas esperadas para os próximos dias, isto tem tudo para não correr bem! Lembrem-se que proteção civil somos nós todos!  




Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Fogo na Guarda corta A23 e mobiliza quase 300 bombeiros.​Hoje às 17:00

*Quase 300 operacionais, apoiados por 84 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos, estão a combater um incêndio que lavra numa zona de mato na freguesia de Benespera, no concelho da Guarda.*

De acordo com uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda, o alerta para o incêndio foi dado pelas 14.11 horas.

Pelas 17 horas, o fogo, que lavra numa zona de mato, estava a ser combatido por 298 operacionais, apoiados por 84 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

Segundo a fonte do CDOS, o incêndio "continua ativo", mas "não há povoações em perigo".

Devido ao fogo, o trânsito na autoestrada A23 (Guarda/Torres Novas) foi cortado nos dois sentidos, entre os nós de Benespera e de Belmonte, e está a ser desviado pela Estrada Nacional 18.









						Fogo na Guarda corta A23 e mobiliza quase 370 bombeiros
					

Quase 370 operacionais, apoiados por 113 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos, estão a combater um incêndio que lavra numa zona de mato na freguesia de Benespera, no concelho da Guarda.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

O problema é apartir de agora...
O vento vai começar a soprar com maior intensidade..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 17:21)

Snifa disse:


> Fogo na Guarda corta A23 e mobiliza quase 300 bombeiros.​Hoje às 17:00
> 
> *Quase 300 operacionais, apoiados por 84 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos, estão a combater um incêndio que lavra numa zona de mato na freguesia de Benespera, no concelho da Guarda.*
> 
> ...



Pelo pouco que se vê de Manteigas, está a piorar e deslocar-se para SSO:


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 17:22)

De Paredes, Sever do Vouga parece mais calmo.


Charlie Moreira disse:


> O problema é apartir de agora...
> O vento vai começar a soprar com maior intensidade..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A ver vamos se o agarram antes do levantar do vento


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 17:25)

21 meios aéreos, > 1000 operacionais.
> 10 incêndios
Também no Alentejo.

No meio desta situação, continuam com actividades que produzem ignições, cinco na última hora já com dispositivo de ataque significativo. Reina a negligência criminosa, parece que não sabem raciocinar, precisam de alertas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> 21 meios aéreos, > 1000 operacionais.
> > 10 incêndios
> Também no Alentejo.
> 
> No meio desta situação, continuam com actividades que produzem ignições, cinco na última hora já com dispositivo de ataque significativo. Reina a negligência criminosa, parece que não sabem raciocinar, precisam de alertas.


É que já se sabia há dias do que vinha aí, o governo tendo em conta o historial não consegue ser firme.


----------



## dvieira (7 Jul 2022 às 17:45)

Vejo um pirocumulo daqui de Fátima. Possivelmente do IF da Freixianda ou de Pombal.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 17:49)

dvieira disse:


> Vejo um pirocumulo daqui de Fátima. Possivelmente do IF da Freixianda ou de Pombal.


Freixianda com certeza, Pombal em resolução.
Segue com 169opr e 5 MA.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 17:56)

Carrazêda

(devem estar a preparar o terreno para mais uma plantação de eucaliptos)


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 18:04)

StormRic disse:


> Carrazêda
> 
> (devem estar a preparar o terreno para mais uma plantação de eucaliptos)


Já com mancha leve no radar...
Ourém também com eco no radar


----------



## Rafa111 (7 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Incêndio de Benespera


----------



## ASantos (7 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

É verdade que Proteção Civil somos todos nós. Os decisores é que também se colocam numa posição que nos dá direito de duvidar das suas decisões. Um exemplo é ver hoje os Sapadores Florestais a trabalhar com maquinaria. 
P.S.: Ocorreu aqui um IF a menos de 2 km, já em rescaldo, e enquando vinha a pé de lá , via-se o enorme pirocumulo de Freixianda. Por certo muito mau por lá.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 18:30)

Benespera parece mais leve o fumo:














Carrazeda muito forte:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 19:26)

Ambiente alaranjado sobre a Serra da Estrela, do incêndio de Benespera:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 19:29)

#IR Sever do Vouga, Talhadas,

Posit:







A madrugada/manhã do dia de amanhã vai ser muito desfavorável ao combate do mesmo, mesmo que fique em resolução durante esta noite, será muito difícil não haver reacendimentos num perímetro que já é bastante grande!


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

Nas imagens de satélite da https://en.sat24.com/en/sp vê-se demasiado bem o fumo dos incêndios neste momento. 
Ainda mal começou a época e a situação já é preocupante.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 20:57)

Às 18h45. Ainda há outros que não foram incluídos nesta relação de meios.






Duas horas depois, às 20h50, ainda quase 1100 operacionais 9 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 21:33)

Carrazeda de Ansiães o único que aparece no radar a esta hora. Reforço de meios neste fogo: 116 operacionais.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 22:43)

Proteção Civil​
Temperaturas elevadas deixam país em estado de emergência durante uma semana.​
Hoje às 20:52, atualizado às 21:08.

*Portugal entrou em estado de emergência durante uma semana e o Governo decretou "tolerância zero" a quem fizer fogo nos dias quentes que se seguem.*

Portugal está em estado de alerta, entre as zero horas desta sexta-feira e as 23,59 horas do dia 8, para enfrentar os riscos elevados de incêndio devido às altas temperaturas previstas. 

O Governo declarou tolerância zero ao uso de fogo ou maquinaria em meios rurais e não exclui novas medidas, mas apelou às atitudes individuais. O presidente da República também pediu a "colaboração de todos" para salvaguardar vidas e bens. 

Ao final desta quinta-feira, mais de mil bombeiros e duas dezenas de meios aéreos combatiam quatro incêndios, em Sever do Vouga, Guarda, Carrazeda de Ansiães e Ourém.

"O Governo irá acionar a declaração de alerta para limitar todas as ações que possam pôr em risco as populações e criar todas as condições que permitam garantir a mobilização dos recursos necessários e indispensáveis para o esforço que os próximos dias irão exigir", explicou, hoje, o ministro da Administração Interna. 

José Luís Carneiro acrescentou que, nos próximo dias, existirá um elevado grau de severidade meteorológico, em que os níveis de humidade vão estar muito baixos e as temperaturas muito altas com vegetação muito seca.

*Proibido fazer fogo*

Entre as limitações impostas estão, explicou a Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), a proibição de fazer fogo em meio rural e florestal, que inclui fumar ou fazer queimas, além do uso de maquinaria agrícola com ignição. A população deve alertar o 112 caso aviste "qualquer coluna de fumo".

Durante a próxima semana, o dispositivo de combate a incêndios será reforçado com 535 bombeiros que estarão nas zonas com maior probabilidade de haver danos causados por ignições e haverá maior vigilância e capacidade de intervenção por parte da GNR e de elementos do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas.

A memória dos incêndios de Pedrógão ainda está fresca, pelo que Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa apelou à "colaboração de todos" para garantir a segurança de todos.









						Temperaturas elevadas deixam país em estado de emergência durante uma semana
					

Governo decretou "tolerância zero" a quem fizer fogo nos dias quentes que se seguem. As populações devem ficar em alerta e avisar o 112 em caso de fumo.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

Snifa disse:


> *Governo decretou "tolerância zero" a quem fizer fogo nos dias quentes que se seguem.*


Finalmente! Se tivesse decretado isto ontem ou anteontem, talvez se tivessem evitado alguns dos incêndios de hoje e o cansaço com que os bombeiros partem para esta semana de emergência.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jul 2022 às 08:10)

O cheiro intenso a fogo que se sente em Lisboa é devido ao incêndio em pombal?


----------



## jonas (8 Jul 2022 às 08:24)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O cheiro intenso a fogo que se sente em Lisboa é devido ao incêndio em pombal?


Será proveniente de Ourém provavelmente.
Seguem os 4 grandes incêndios ativos.
Ourém quase com 500 opr no combate.


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2022 às 08:24)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O cheiro intenso a fogo que se sente em Lisboa é devido ao incêndio em pombal?


Sim


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 08:30)

Em Atualização​Fumo que cerca o Porto deve manter-se, mas fogos estão controlados.​
Hoje às 07:56

*A cidade do Porto acordou cercada por uma nuvem de fumo, de tal forma opressiva que dificultava a respiração a quem saiu à rua na Invicta durante as primeiras horas da manhã desta sexta-feira.*

Onde há fumo, há fogo. E embora não seja na cidade, o Porto está cercado por incêndios em concelhos limítrofes, particularmente nas zonas de Trofa e Santo Tirso, os mais próximos, e também Amarante, entre outros. Era daí que vinha o fumo que cercava a cidade pela manhã.

Segundo fonte da Proteção Civil do Porto, os vários fogos que lavraram durante a noite e madrugada estão "controlados", apesar dos vários reacendimentos noturnos, prontamente combatidos pelos bombeiros.

Foram quase 20 incêndios, todos florestais, sem feridos a registar ou danos em habitações. Ainda segundo a Proteção Civil, não havia povoações em perigo.

Mais de 100 bombeiros, com o apoio de cerca de treze dezenas de viaturas, estavam envolvidos em operações de rescaldo em quase 20 fogos no distrito do Porto, às primeiras horas da manhã desta sexta-feira.

O mais significativo estava a consumir mato no lugar de Querelo, na freguesia de Covelas, na Trofa. Concentrava 32 operacionais, de 13 corporações de bombeiros do distrito do Porto, desde Vila do Conde a Valongo.

O ar difícil de tragar é que deve manter-se por mais horas no Porto, mas especialmente nos concelhos mais afetados pelos fogos. A diminuição da força vento vai ajudar ao trabalho dos bombeiros, mas dificulta a dissipação do fumo.

*O distrito do Porto é apenas um dos afetados por uma vaga de incêndios que cobre o país*, arrastada pelas temperaturas elevadas dos últimos dias, e que devem manter-se mais uma semana.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), *mais de 70 concelhos *dos distritos de Faro, Santarém, Leiria, Coimbra, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Guarda, Vila Real, Bragança e Faro *apresentam hoje um perigo máximo de incêndio rural*.

E., ao contrário do que acontece no Porto, há distritos e concelhos em que os incêndios causaram feridos e ameaçam habitações. Às 7 horas, segundo a Agência Lusa, quatro grandes incêndios continuavam ativos nos distritos da Guarda, Bragança, Aveiro e Santarém, e neste, o número de feridos ligeiros subiu para seis, de acordo com informação da proteção civil.

A essa hora, quase 1400 operacionais combatiam os quatro fogos localizados em Ourém (distrito de Santarém), Benespera (Guarda), Carrazeda Ansiães (Bragança) e Sever do Vouga (Aveiro).









						Fumo que cerca o Porto deve manter-se, mas fogos estão controlados
					

A cidade do Porto acordou cercada por uma nuvem de fumo, de tal forma opressiva que dificultava a respiração a quem saiu à rua na Invicta durante as primeiras horas da manhã desta sexta-feira.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2022 às 12:40)

Incendio em Santo Estêvão (Benavente) felizmente já em resolução mas ainda chegou a mobilizar cerca de 60 operacionais, terá possivelmente sido provocado por uma máquina agrícola que estaria a enfardar palha.... São este tipo comportamentos de risco numa altura destas que têm que acabar, felizmente a situação não foi muito grave neste caso, já noutros locais não se poderá dizer o mesmo...


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

Olhando de Tomar para a direção de Ourém, dá a sensação que o incêndio está novamente fora de controle, provavelmente devido ao vento cada vez mais intenso que se está a fazer sentir.


----------



## Aine (8 Jul 2022 às 17:10)

Confirmo! Ouvi nas notícias que o incêncio voltou a ficar fora de controle, derivado ao aumentar da força do vento...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 17:22)

Mesmo com o estado de alerta e as proibições de fogo e acções que podem produzir ignições, é este o panorama, com vários inícios:


----------



## dvieira (8 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

Outro grande incêndio aqui em Ourém. A coluna de fumo visto daqui de Fátima já é bastante grande e negro. Com a dispersão de meios do outro incêndio não vai ser fácil.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Jul 2022 às 20:33)

Impressionantes as ocorrências no distrito de Leiria hoje, pelas minhas contas mais de 1000 operacionais estão no terreno neste momento.
Daqui da Batalha, são visíveis os mantos de fumo para Este e Nordeste.


----------



## jonas (8 Jul 2022 às 22:21)

Situação complicada em Leiria e Santarém...
Ourém com 8 (!) frentes ativas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 16:40)

Muitos incêndios a volta do grande porto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

Governo alerta para risco de incêndios: “Pior conjugação de factores desde Pedrógão Grande”
					

Ministro da Administração Interna alerta para cocktail perigoso: temperaturas que podem alcançar os 45 graus, ventos fortes de leste, noites tropicais e trovoadas secas.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Em 24 horas, houve 121 focos de incêndio. Meteorologia é “quase inédita”
					

“Estamos a viver uma situação quase inédita do ponto de vista meteorológico”, alerta a Protecção Civil.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Costa alerta para fim-de-semana de “alto risco”. Temperaturas podem chegar aos 42 graus
					

O IPMA colocou este sábado 16 distritos em aviso laranja devido ao calor, com a temperatura mais elevada prevista para Santarém, com 42 graus Celsius.




					www.publico.pt
				




Começam a inventariar desculpas para a incompetência/negligência e atraso nas medidas repressivas de verdadeira prevenção.


----------



## mecre90 (9 Jul 2022 às 17:59)

Volta a estar muito feio o incêndio de Ourem, visto a partir de Tomar, há um horizonte todo negro de fumo


----------



## jonas (9 Jul 2022 às 20:47)

Muitos incêndios pelo minho... alguns com grande dimensão. Na região de Arcos de Valdevez são vários ativos.
Entretanto, incêndio de Ourém já está em Ferreira do Zêzere e o de Leiria permanece com intensidade... zonas muito complicadas.
+ 1000 opr operam nos 2 incêndios.


----------



## huguh (9 Jul 2022 às 23:30)

calor infernal a juntar ao ar irrespirável e muito cheiro a queimado provavelmente dos incendios de Baião e mais ainda do de Carrazeda.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 04:08)

Áreas ardidas nos incêndios de Benespera e Carrazeda, até dia 8.











Fonte das imagens.
A escala das imagens é dada pelo pequeno segmento no canto inferior direito de cada imagem e que representa 500 m. Um quadrado com um lado dessa dimensão são 25 hectares.

Podem depois investigar no _Google Maps_, usando o _street view_, qual era o tipo de terreno e de vegetação que ardeu.
Podem ainda imaginar a biodiversidade animal e vegetal que foi perdida e que demorará anos a regenerar-se, se se regenerar e se a deixarem regenerar-se em vez de darem aos solos outro "uso" que dê "retorno económico" em vez de "matos" que "não servem para nada".


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2022 às 09:36)

Marcelo cancela viagem a Nova Iorque devido a “muito elevado risco de incêndios”​​

 
O anúncio surge depois de o primeiro-ministro, António Costa, também ter anunciado o cancelamento da sua viagem oficial a Moçambique, devido ao elevado risco de incêndios rurais.

O Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, cancelou a viagem a Nova Iorque, nos Estados Unidos, que deveria decorrer entre segunda e quinta-feira, devido ao elevado risco de incêndios florestais.


“O Presidente da República cancelou a deslocação a Nova Iorque no início da próxima semana, onde deveria intervir numa reunião especial do Conselho Económico e Social da ONU. O Presidente da República decidiu ficar em Portugal no início da semana, devido ao muito elevado risco de incêndios florestais”, lê-se numa breve nota publicada na página da Internet da Presidência da República durante o dia de sábado.









						Marcelo cancela viagem a Nova Iorque devido a “muito elevado risco de incêndios”
					

O anúncio surge depois de o primeiro-ministro, António Costa, também ter anunciado o cancelamento da sua viagem oficial a Moçambique, devido ao elevado risco de incêndios rurais.




					www.publico.pt
				





Parece que o Marcelo já pegou numa mangueira, e o Costa num balde para ajudar....


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 14:39)

Violento incêndio na Glória destrói carro dos Bombeiros de Salvaterra, ameaça casas e consome vários hectares (com Vídeos e Fotos)
					

Um violento incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde deste domingo, na Glória do Ribatejo, concelho de Salvaterra de Magos, deixou um rasto de destruição na localidade, tendo consumido uma considerável área de floresta e




					noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 15:22)

Imagens impressionantes agora na CMTV do incêndio de Belas. Está descontrolado...


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Incêndio difícil de controlar devido ao calor e vento moderado.









						Carro dos Bombeiros de Salvaterra de Magos  arde no fogo da Glória do Ribatejo (com Fotos)
					

Uma viatura de combate a incêndios dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Salvaterra de Magos foi totalmente consumida pelas chamas, no incêndio que desde as 13 horas lavra na Glória do Ribatejo, concelho de Salvaterra de Magos.    Ao




					noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

Incêndios: Portugal aciona mecanismo europeu e Espanha envia dois aviões​








						Incêndios: Portugal aciona mecanismo europeu e Espanha envia dois aviões
					

A Comissão europeia mobilizou hoje dois aviões espanhóis para combater os incêndios em Portugal, que acionou o Mecanismo Europeu de Proteção Civil, anunciou o executivo comunitário....




					24.sapo.pt
				




Finalmente, perderam a vergonha  e já pediram ajuda à UE. .


----------



## jonas (10 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

Ourém e Pombal ainda ativos... reúnem mais de 1000 opr.
Carrazeda em resolução finalmente.
Entretanto novo incêndio em Ribeira de Pena já com um elevado número de operacionais.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 18:32)

jonas disse:


> Carrazeda em resolução finalmente.



Já ardeu tudo no perímetro de solo mais selvagem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2022 às 21:27)

Bombeiro ferido com gravidade no fogo de Ansião. Proteção Civil fala em "condições explosivas"​








						Incêndio de Chaves dado como dominado. Bombeiros temem reacendimentos
					

País está em Situação de Alerta até terça-feira.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2022 às 08:56)

Ourém,  Pombal, Ansião e Alvaiázere, finalmente em resolução


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2022 às 10:03)

Hoje é um dia de "pausa" para tomar balanço para enfrentar o que aí vem... Esperemos que nos próximos dias não surjam ignições nos sítios mais críticos...


----------



## jonas (11 Jul 2022 às 14:10)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje é um dia de "pausa" para tomar balanço para enfrentar o que aí vem... Esperemos que nos próximos dias não surjam ignições nos sítios mais críticos...


Vão ser dias com condições excecionais... precaução máxima!
Ribeira de Pena Dominado... entretanto já lavra há algum tempo um IR em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: mais de 100opr e 7 MA no combate.
Esperemos que as possíveis trovoadas secas de tarde não compliquem as coisas.


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 14:19)

O que o Sr. Presidente e o Sr. Primeiro Ministro deviam fazer, era nos municípios de Alto Risco, dar ordem de proibição de circulação para os dias 13 e 14, mas de proibição total, seja rodoviária ou não. Para situações inéditas, medidas inéditas, falta é coragem politica para se fazer isso!
Felizmente o vento não irá estar muito forte, pelo menos é o que dizem as previsões, só na Serra do Caldeirão é que se vai notar mais vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2022 às 14:48)

LMMS disse:


> O que o Sr. Presidente e o Sr. Primeiro Ministro deviam fazer, era nos municípios de Alto Risco, dar ordem de proibição de circulação para os dias 13 e 14, mas de proibição total, seja rodoviária ou não. Para situações inéditas, medidas inéditas, falta é coragem politica para se fazer isso!
> Felizmente o vento não irá estar muito forte, pelo menos é o que dizem as previsões, só na Serra do Caldeirão é que se vai notar mais vento.


Mas para fazerem isso seria preciso que o PR decretasse o Estado de Emergência, algo que nunca vai acontecer. Desde a aprovação da Constituição de 1977, só foi decretado tal Estado duas vezes, e em ambas as vezes foi por causa duma pandemia global e completamente excepcional. 

E não, não sou a favor de decretar o Estado de Emergência em mais situações pois é algo extremamente perigoso para a Democracia a longo prazo se isso se tornar comum. Só mesmo em situações muito excepcionais, como uma guerra ou uma pandemia que ponha em causa o funcionamento do próprio sistema estatal, é que tal decreto tem fundamento. Incêndios ocorrem em todos os anos, não é por aí...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 15:06)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Mas para fazerem isso seria preciso que o PR decretasse o Estado de Emergência, algo que nunca vai acontecer. Desde a aprovação da Constituição de 1977, só foi decretado tal Estado duas vezes, e em ambas as vezes foi por causa duma pandemia global e completamente excepcional.
> 
> E não, não sou a favor de decretar o Estado de Emergência em mais situações pois é algo extremamente perigoso para a Democracia a longo prazo se isso se tornar comum. Só mesmo em situações muito excepcionais, como uma guerra ou uma pandemia que ponha em causa o funcionamento do próprio sistema estatal, é que tal decreto tem fundamento. Incêndios ocorrem em todos os anos, não é por aí...



Pode vir lá uma situação de estado de emergência, mas infelizmente pós-evento, isto é, devido a proliferação de incêndios incontroláveis.
O que não há em geral neste país é uma verdadeira política de prevenção, de *prevenir antes*, passe o pleonasmo. As democracias podem ser complicadas nesse aspecto, levanta-se sempre o espectro das liberdades restringidas, especialmente quando uma boa parte da população não tem hábitos de civismo nos actos.

Já foi cometido um erro de prevenção tardia nesta situação, tivesse o estado de alerta e proibição de actividades com fogo ou de risco de ignição, em zonas rurais e florestais, sido decretada 48h ou mesmo só 24h mais cedo, e certamente alguns fogos tinham sido evitados.


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

O que vai safar isto, é o vento que está muito fraco e assim se prevê pelo menos até dia 13, mas dia 14 o vento parece que vai aumentar.
MUITO PERIGOSO as previsões que estão a dar, acho que quem decide já percebeu isso!


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

LMMS disse:


> O que vai safar isto, é o vento que está muito fraco e assim se prevê pelo menos até dia 13, mas dia 14 o vento parece que vai aumentar.



Não esquecer que os incêndios, sobretudo os de grande dimensão, criam o seu próprio clima e regime/intensidade de ventos, temperaturas, mas sim, com vento fraco um incêndio não irá ter uma progressão inicial rápida, e se for logo atacado melhor...

Um problema será os incêndios que surjam de noite, ou ao início da noite, quando os meios aéreos já não podem actuar... e aqui em Portugal, surgem muitas ignições à noite por "obra e graça do espírito santo" deve ser do calor que a floresta entra em "auto combustão"


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:13)

Trovoadas em Guarda/Vilar Formoso.
Descargas nuvem-solo:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

10 meios aéreos em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.
Se estiverem atentos podem rapidamente fazer um pequeno desvio se houver ignições em Guarda/Vilar Formoso


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

Células que podem dar uma ajuda no incêndio de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (movimento: seta azul; circulado o eco do fumo do incêndio)


----------



## jonas (11 Jul 2022 às 16:29)

Já está... ignição na zona das células
Entretanto incêndio em Sever do Vouga... muito perto do grande incêndio de há uns dias


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:34)

jonas disse:


> Já está... ignição na zona das células
> Entretanto incêndio em Sever do Vouga... muito perto do grande incêndio de há uns dias





StormRic disse:


> Já está, provavelmente, a primeira ignição por DEA.
> Espero que não haja idiotas a aproveitar-se de verem a trovoada a vir para queimar umas "folhinhas" do quintal... se der para o torto dizem que foi um raio.


----------



## dvieira (11 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

IF em Pinhel, Almeida e um novo em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com origem possível de trovoadas secas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

dvieira disse:


> IF em Pinhel, Almeida e um novo em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com origem possível de trovoadas secas.




Muito possivelmente.

O de Almofala terá sido exactamente esta descarga:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:01)

Já são cinco ignições, com grande probabilidade de origem nas DEA's das trovoadas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2022 às 17:08)

IR em São Pedro do Sul numa zona sensível, já com uma boa mobilização de meios.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:12)

Ignições de Pinhel/F.C.Rodrigo atacadas logo com meios aéreos.

Condições meteorológicas más: temperatura (37ºC) HR 12%; boas: chuva fraca.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> IR em São Pedro do Sul numa zona sensível, já com uma boa mobilização de meios.



Ui...Zona muito perigosa... Podemos ter aqui um problema para alguns dias senão o agarrarem já.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

Para estes dois novos inícios, Moncorvo, não há DEA's registadas que possam explicar a ignição.
Podem ser projecções do incêndio de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:


----------



## jonas (11 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

StormRic disse:


> Para estes dois novos inícios, Moncorvo, não há DEA's registadas que possam explicar a ignição.
> Podem ser projecções do incêndio de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:


Acho muito longe para serem projeções...


MSantos disse:


> Ui...Zona muito perigosa... Podemos ter aqui um problema para alguns dias senão o agarrarem já.


Já com 150 opr... oxalá este reforço dê resultado


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 19:51)




----------



## Angelstorm (12 Jul 2022 às 13:44)

Incêndio de Ourém reactivou. 
Com este calor e algum vento que se faz sentir, não auguro nada de bom.








						OURÉM – Incêndio ganha força indesejada e ameaça chegar a Tomar. Do quartel nabantino já saíram meios para responder a cenários indesejados… e há novo fogo em Cumieira | Rádio Hertz
					






					radiohertz.pt


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 13:50)

Na CMTV deu uma coluna que estava já pré posicionada junto do Centro de Meios Aéreos de Castelo Branco com bombeiros de Queluz, Sintra etc, a ser acionada e arrancar para o teatro de operações.
Mostrou tambem 2 dos 3 canadair a levantarem para o incêndio que decorre em Alvaiázere.


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2022 às 13:51)

+ 2 ocorrências nessa região...ambas com bastantes meios... complicado parece.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 13:57)

Ourém e Pombal reativaram, e começou um novo incêndio em Leiria que já está muito complicado também. Aquela zona anda forte...


----------



## Devas (12 Jul 2022 às 15:17)

Situação muito complicada em Espite, Ourém...









						OURÉM – «Há casas na linha do fogo» na Cumieira, alerta Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro. «Situação está muito complicada» | Rádio Hertz
					






					radiohertz.pt


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 15:22)

Várias freguesias do concelho de Ourém estão sem eletricidade​A autoestrada A1 está cortada nos dois sentidos entre Leiria e Pombal devido a um incêndio que lavra em Espite, no concelho de Ourém, apurou a CNN Portugal. Também o IC2 está cortado, entre Barracão e Boavista, em Leiria, por causa do fogo.

O corte na A1 situa-se ao km 135, perto das localidades de Santa Eugénia e Raposeira.
O fogo deflagrou na localidade de Cumieira, pouco depois do meio-dia, segundo o site da Proteção Civil.

As chamas estão a ser combatidas por 206 operacionais, apoiados por 59 veículos e três meios aéreos.
A CNN Portugal sabe também que várias freguesias do concelho de Ourém estão sem eletricidade.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 15:33)

Foto enviada por amiga minha desde Leiria do incêndio da freguesia de Caranguejeira


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:33)

Até no Gerês há um início, mesmo na Vila do Gerês, com dois meios aéreos. Acidente ou negligência criminosa?


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 15:44)

Fogo no Hotel Adelaide no Gerês já está em resolução!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2022 às 15:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Foto enviada por amiga minha desde Leiria do incêndio da freguesia de Caranguejeira


 
Já bem visível no radar dinâmico do IPMA  
Nota-se perfeitamente a influência da lestada!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2022 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Fogo no Hotel Adelaide no Gerês já está em resolução!


Fiquei hospedado nesse hotel em Novembro, zona muito sensível do Parque Nacional! Felizmente em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 15:50)

por aqui ouve-se o barulho do helicoptero no incendio em Cambres, Lamego.
já é o 3º incendio nas ultimas 2 horas, entre resende e lamego, no espaço de 30km. felizmente controlados e com bom ataque inicial


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2022 às 15:55)

Situação muito complicada pelo distrito de Leiria neste momento com vários IR perto um dos outros   









Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

Mais de 20 mil hectares queimados este ano, um aumento de 68% face a 2021​O Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas diz que, desde janeiro, já houve 5.560 incêndios rurais, que deixaram 20.379 hectares de área ardida. Mais de um terço ardeu nos últimos dias.

Observador

Inverno extremamente seco e um verão extremamente quente. Uma combinação que não precisávamos. 2022 a ser mais um ano horrível e a dar sinais de um futuro bem negro.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

O fogo de Pombal/Alvaiázere/Ansião está com mau aspecto...espero que o vento amaine entretanto...


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 16:04)

WEbcam de Meteo Leiria:


----------



## ASantos (12 Jul 2022 às 16:15)

A vista por aqui (Guia, Pombal), dos incêndios de Espite, Caranguejeira e Regueira de Pontes (da esquerda para a direita).


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 16:16)

Isto é a area ardida supervisionada pelo EFFIS até ontem no incendio de Ourém


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 16:23)

Vista da minha varanda há uns momentos...a minha percepção é que o fogo avançou uns bons ~5km para N, desde a sua fase de rescaldo/vigilância...


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Jul 2022 às 16:31)

O Município de Leiria acaba de pedir às pessoas entre duas localidades para abandonarem as casas e irem para um pavilhão nos Pousos. Está muito complicada a situação.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 16:48)

Situação muito complicada na zona de Leiria/Pombal/Ourém quando surgem várias ignições ao mesmo tempo em zonas criticas e próximas, a capacidade de resposta fica limitada e o resultado está à vista.


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

Cuidado com a rotação do vento... a temperatura desce mas em contrapartida existe rotação e aumento de intensidade do vento


----------



## Devas (12 Jul 2022 às 16:53)

marcoguarda disse:


> O Município de Leiria acaba de pedir às pessoas entre duas localidades para abandonarem as casas e irem para um pavilhão nos Pousos. Está muito complicada a situação.











						LEIRIA – Alerta! Câmara pede aos residentes de Figueiras e Mata dos Milagres que saiam de casa e que se dirijam para o Pavilhão dos Pousos ou para o Estádio Municipal | Rádio Hertz
					






					radiohertz.pt


----------



## Pisfip (12 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Coimbra ativou o plano municipal de emergência. E Leiria alguém tem conhecimento?


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:06)

CNN e CMTV a mostrar sinais graves em Alvaiázere

Mostram oliveiras e azinheiras a arder, mas conseguem resistir de forma incrível estas árvores.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 17:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> CNN e CMTV a mostrar sinais graves em Alvaiázere
> 
> Mostram oliveiras e azinheiras a arder, mas conseguem resistir de forma incrível estas árvores.


Os defensores dos eucaliptos estão caladinhos nas redes sociais e nas entrevistas.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 17:16)

74 incêndios activos, segundo a CNN.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

Visível desde Rio Maior, onde me encontro, a enorme coluna de fumo dos incêndios na zona de Leiria por trás da Serra dos Candeeiros no horizonte Nordeste.


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Eu não entendo nada disto, mas penso ser urgente a redução dessa árvore no nosso país.. Como é que ninguém vê isso? Eu vejo todos os dias novas zonas com eucaliptos a serem plantadas...


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

UPDATE: Está *muito pior*...durante a tarde não vi/ouvi nenhum meio aéreo na zona...cheira-me que vão ser dias muito complicados...


----------



## ASantos (12 Jul 2022 às 17:44)

Não sendo defensor ou contra o eucalipto, esta não é de todo a árvore mais abundante na zona.


----------



## ruijacome (12 Jul 2022 às 17:45)

Pisfip disse:


> Coimbra ativou o plano municipal de emergência. E Leiria alguém tem conhecimento?


A declaração de contingência, ativa automaticamente TODOS os planos municipais de emergência e proeteção Civil


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

Não vou entrar em populismos de espécies, mas conheço muita gente cuja fonte de rendimento (infelizmente) só pode ser o eucalipto devido à fragmentação de terrenos e baixa área de plantio...
Por outro lado, o maior proprietário florestal em PT é a 'igreja', através de milhares de 'fábricas' espalhadas pelo país...alguém os vê a fazer alguma coisa...limpar, pagar impostos? Não vamos ser populistas e ver o problema apenas pela 'rama'...


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Os defensores dos eucaliptos estão caladinhos nas redes sociais e nas entrevistas.



Olhar para o problema só por esse prisma é ver a árvore e não a floresta, o problema é muito mais complexo. Só para dar alguns exemplos. Os incêndios de Carrazeda de Ansiães e Benespera da semana passada ambos com mais de 1000ha ardidos não havia eucaliptos na zona. O maior incendio em Espanha até ao momento este ano, que ocorreu perto de Bragança arderam mais de 30 mil ha e zero eucaliptos. Em Outubro de 2017, dois dos 4 maior incêndios atingiram sobretudo os pinhais litorais do Estado os eucaliptos também não eram a espécie dominante. 

Temos um problema de fundo na floresta nacional, de falta de gestão, ordenamento, cadastro e abandono que leva a um crescimento sem controlo de matos que são o que sustenta em grande medida os fogos acabando estes obviamente por progredir em áreas florestais. Aí é que entra o problema do eucalipto, bem a jusante do problema central. O eucalipto tem o potencial de provocar muitos focos secundários quando arde, podendo semear muitos fogos nascentes em áreas por vezes a centenas ou mesmo kms do fogo original, causando situações de enorme perigo e dificultando o combate. Atualmente já existe legislação para travar as novas plantações de eucalipto, só se pode plantar novos eucaliptais após a aprovação pelo ICNF de um projeto de reflorestação (RJAAR)) em locais que antes já tinham eucaliptos e cumprindo uma série de regras de restrição à plantação, tais como em linhas de água e extremas de propriedades, caminhos/estradas etc. Infelizmente ainda surgem plantações ilegais e abusos que urge controlar através de maior fiscalização e aplicação de multas pesadas.  Mas abolição total do eucalipto parece-me um erro pelas mais valias económicas que este trás,  tem é  obviamente de ser respeitada a regulamentação existente e avançar com reconversão de áreas onde nunca se devia ter plantado.


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 17:50)

CNN em direto de Vale Perneto. sem bombeiros naquela zona com acessos dificeis, um trator com populares ainda veio tentar acudir um barracão agricola mas depressa foi consumido pelas chamas


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

MSantos disse:


> Mas abolição total do eucalipto parece-me um erro pelas mais valias económicas que este trás, tem é obviamente de ser respeitada a regulamentação existente e avançar com reconversão de áreas onde nunca se devia ter plantado.



Não há coragem política. Ponto final.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

Enganaram-nos bem, quando a seguir às tragédias de 2017 nos disseram que tudo iria mudar. Nenhum político actua pondo em risco a sua posição futura, seja reeleição, seja actividade profissional pós-cargo que ocupou, seja clientelas que tem de manter contentes. A clientela do eucalipto é poderosa demais, tudo o resto que se possa dizer em sustento do erro histórico da introdução do eucalipto em Portugal é demagogia.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 18:04)

StormRic disse:


> Não há coragem política. Ponto final.



Coragem politica para quê? Acabar com o eucalipto?

Não é preciso acabar com o eucalipto nem me parece uma  boa solução, o eucalipto é importante para a economia rural e para a industria nacional cria emprego, riqueza e oportunidades. Tem é que ser enquadrado numa paisagem em mosaico, isto é, áreas com eucalipto intercaladas com áreas com outras ocupações florestais, agrícolas e de pastagem, de forma a compartimentar a paisagem e impedir uma continuidade do combustível florestal não gerido como acontece atualmente em grandes áreas de Portugal.


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

tanta asneira se escreve aqui...daqui a uns dias falamos


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

As imagens na última hora/hora e meia na CMTV têm sido completamente surreais, e tristes.  Incêndios dentro de zonas habitadas, pessoas desesperadas. As condições meteorológicas são das piores possíveis.


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2022 às 18:07)

MSantos, contraargumentar com quem nada percebe de floresta e mundo rural...é tempo perdido...ja aqui tentei convencer alguns ha uns anos mas nada adiantou...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 18:10)

O incêndio pode muito bem durar mais 2 dias, Coimbra e Leiria vão continuar acima dos 40ºC nos próximos dias...


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> Enganaram-nos bem, quando a seguir às tragédias de 2017 nos disseram que tudo iria mudar. Nenhum político actua pondo em risco a sua posição futura, seja reeleição, seja actividade profissional pós-cargo que ocupou, seja clientelas que tem de manter contentes. A clientela do eucalipto é poderosa demais, tudo o resto que se possa dizer em sustento do erro histórico da introdução do eucalipto em Portugal é demagogia.



Visões radicais raramente ou nunca são solução para problemas de qualquer tipo... Mas se é esse a tua opinião nada mais posso dizer ou contrapor. Apenas posso dizer que estás desviado do cerne do problema.

Sem querer puxar de galões ou parecer arrogante. O que disse acima foi com base na minha experiência profissional como técnico superior florestal, tendo já trabalho com as 3 principais espécies florestais em Portugal, pinheiro-bravo, sobreiro e eucalipto.


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

Está complicado, infelizmente o pior está para vir, amanhã vai ser do piorio!
A ver se abrem os olhos de uma vez por todas, vai ter tudo que mudar, pois isto vai ser todos os anos isto!
Nada vai ser igual para as próximas gerações!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

AJB disse:


> MSantos, contraargumentar com quem nada percebe de floresta e mundo rural...é tempo perdido...ja aqui tentei convencer alguns ha uns anos mas nada adiantou...



Eu opto sempre por tentar ter uma postura pedagógica e informativa, só assim se consegue contornar os desvios e perceções erradas que existem da realidade florestal em Portugal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jul 2022 às 18:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> As imagens na última hora/hora e meia na CMTV têm sido completamente surreais, e tristes.  Incêndios dentro de zonas habitadas, pessoas desesperadas. As condições meteorológicas são das piores possíveis.


Mas não é surpreendente. Com condições destas...


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 18:22)

imagens impressionantes da CNN em pombal. um armazem com alguns tratores a arder.
muita intensidade nas chamas


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 18:31)

passa agora um carro dos bombeiros da Régua para um incendio que começou em Barqueiros às 18.11h
já com 30 operacionais e 1 helicoptero


----------



## slbgdt (12 Jul 2022 às 19:28)

Ainda se acredita que há incêndios devido ao eucalipto?
O ano passado não mostrou nada?

Temos gente escolhida para gerir incêndios pelo cartão de militante.

Com as condições meteorológicas com que estamos é impossível combater este tipo de incêndio.
Estão fora da capacidade de extinção.
Seja eucalipto mato ou carvalhos


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Tenho uma dúvida em relação aos meios aéreos que estão a combater os incêndios em Ourém, Leiria e Pombal. Segundo o fogos.pt estarão a combater os incêndios 19 meios aéreos, mas no flightradar24.com apenas vejo 2 Dronadairs. Onde estão os outros aviões e porque não aparecem no flightradar24.com?


----------



## slbgdt (12 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

Angelstorm disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida em relação aos meios aéreos que estão a combater os incêndios em Ourém, Leiria e Pombal. Segundo o fogos.pt estarão a combater os incêndios 19 meios aéreos, mas no flightradar24.com apenas vejo 2 Dronadairs. Onde estão os outros aviões e porque não aparecem no flightradar24.com?



Basta não viajar com o transponder ligado.
Voam baixo e por isso os radares não apanham


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2022 às 19:55)

CNN a mostrar uma casa de habitação a arder em Santa Teresa, Alvaiázere


----------



## Neves89 (12 Jul 2022 às 19:56)

Boa tarde, eu na minha opinião existe dois problemas graves, o primeiro a desorganização total do território e em algumas zonas que arderam em 2017 com o renager da floresta ainda ficou pior. Onde os eucaliptos, pinheiros e toda a vegetação que renasceu, está toda aglomerada chegando a haver árvores que nasceram tipo trepadeiras nos troncos queimados do incêndio anterior, a zona onde moram os meus sogros são prova visivel desse problema, quem fizer a N222 entre Pedorido e Castelo de Paiva zona bastante afectada em 2017, fica com a clara ideia que está ali um barril de pólvora à espera do desastre. A segunda questão e na minha opinião a mais importante e mais estrutural para o país é a questão da desertificação, como é possivel haver gestão florestal se não houver pessoas a habitar e cuidar o território? Como é óbvio o paradigma tem de ser invertido para as pessoas deixarem de fazerem o fluxo interior-litoral, só com politicas para cativar e fixar as populações o problema se resolve, ou pelo menos atenua. Eu na minha profissão viajo bastante e é possível tirar uma radiografia da situação real do terreno e o que se vê com frequência em muitas regiões do nosso país é antigos palheiros e casas de abrigo para animais de pasto que estão ao abandono devido ao desaparecimento dos mesmos, e isso é o reflexo do abandono das aldeias e vilas, eu pude testemunhar em criança pois o meu avô tinha rebanhos, onde passava um rebanho o terreno ficava numa limpeza total e o combustivel no solo era minimo, a juntar ao facto de outras actividades agricolas ajudar a manter a zona organizada. Havia incêndios? Havia mas não atingiam estas proporções pois não havia tanto combustível disponível, como digo na minha opinião enquanto não se resolver o problema da desertificação nunca se vai conseguir resolver o dos incêndios, não sou especialista na área mas é a minha opinião.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

Situação muito complicada para os lados dos Ramalhais...vi claramente colunas de fogo com >30m a ~10km de distância (Outeiro, Santiago da Guarda).
Ao fundo, à direita a Serra de Sicó serve de referência...


----------



## ruijacome (12 Jul 2022 às 20:26)

Angelstorm disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida em relação aos meios aéreos que estão a combater os incêndios em Ourém, Leiria e Pombal. Segundo o fogos.pt estarão a combater os incêndios 19 meios aéreos, mas no flightradar24.com apenas vejo 2 Dronadairs. Onde estão os outros aviões e porque não aparecem no flightradar24.com?


Não são dromaders, são FireBoss … A razão de não aparecerem, já foi respondida.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

Nova ignição um pouco mais a sul. São Mamede (Fátima)


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Jul 2022 às 22:01)

Qual o motivo de ano para ano a limpeza dos terrenos ser cada vez menos eficaz? As próprias autarquias não dão o exemplo. Aqui em Leiria tudo o que é terreno público está completamente cheio de ervas altas e canas e mato! Onde anda a fiscalização? Alguém recebe realmente multas por não limpar os seus terrenos?
Desde 2017, onde esta zona foi severamente afetada por incêndios, nada foi feito! Este governo não quer saber de nada. Nada! E ainda têm a lata de dizer que todos somos responsáveis...


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2022 às 23:21)

Situação na região Leiria/Pombal/Ourém muito delicada... impressionante o número de incêndios significativos naquela região.


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Espanha também tem um ativo bem intenso e não muito longe de Portugal!


----------



## AJB (12 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

quantos dos que aqui estão tinham bisavós/avós/pais agricultores?
quantos dps que aqui estão trabalham no mundo rural (floresta e agricultura)?
Começa aqui a primeira resposta ao que esta a acontecer!
O resto...bem, o resto são apenas consequencias e corridas atras do prejuizo


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

Alguns dados do fogo que começou em Ourém no dia 7 e que é a mancha maior até ontem, pois com os dados novos de hoje irá crescer muito e não só neste incendio.
Até ontem tinha ardido 1794 Hectares, para amanha o "Fire Weather index" vai descer para valor perto do que foi no dia 11, mas o "ranking" de perigo vai-se manter perto dos 100.


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 23:55)

O incendio do dia 10 perto de Dona Maria em Sintra consumiu 26 Hectares.


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 09:18)

Incêndios de dimensões consideráveis a esta hora:
- Pombal
- Leiria
- Faro
- Mangualde
- Ponte da Barca

Conseguiram dominar 3 dos incêndios de Pombal/ Leiria/ Ourém !


----------



## nbairro (13 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

Faro inicio às 23h
Gerês inicio às 23h

Pico do sol!!! sacana do  calor até fogos às 23h faz! 

Qnt mais atenção os media dão a isto mais incêndios aparecem...incrível.


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2022 às 10:03)

nbairro disse:


> Faro inicio às 23h
> Gerês inicio às 23h
> 
> Pico do sol!!! sacana do calor até fogos às 23h faz!
> ...



Errado , nao é atencao ! É informacao clarissima aos incendiarios !

Foi possivel ver na televisao em directo antes destes incendios pessoas que alertavam que ia estar muito quente , ar seco e vento de leste durante a noite que podia dificultar muito em caso de incendio ...

Ora isto basicamente está a dar toda a informacao e a melhor altura para um incendiario chegar o fogo onde quiser , é isto que se passa !

Se alguem quiser atear um fogo sabe pela televisao e pelo ipma as melhores alturas para o fazer , teem a papinha toda feita .

Falei do ipma tambem porque tem o mapa de risco de incendio e para um incendiario é informacao importante disponivel para ver onde atear , é esta a realidade nua e crua



Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 10:07)

Cenário completamente horrível na Quinta do Lago, muito fumo, no local aonde estava em reunião, veio a GNR e mandou evacuar tudo.


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

A vermelho o previsto que ardeu ontem, o da zona de Ourem/Pombal se vê bem o que acrescentou ontem, mas ainda é a previsão.
Também perto de V.N. Foz Coa tem ardido bem, mas a CS não tem mostrado!
No Minho perto do Lindoso começou outro que vai dar dores de cabeça!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 13:17)

Incêndio em Monchique...



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 13:27)

Mais um IR que se prevê muito complicado, este em Oliveira de Azeméis. Muito eucalipto a arder...


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 13:28)

Faro muito complicado... mudança de direção do vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incêndio em Monchique...
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Coisa pequena, fica resolvido rapidamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 13:30)

Não bastava a situação problemática na Quinta do Lago, agora também em Monchique. No comments.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 13:52)

A Quinta do Lago transformou-se num manto de fumo [com vídeo]​








						A Quinta do Lago transformou-se num manto de fumo [com vídeo]
					

O incêndio está a ser combatido por 299 operacionais, 109 veículos e um meio aéreo



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Demorei quase 1 hora para sair da Quinta do Lago, surreal.


----------



## fernandinand (13 Jul 2022 às 13:55)

Grande trabalho de ataque e consolidação da frente a S de Santiago da Guarda que assustou ontem ao final da tarde e noite, já em pleno coração do concelho de Ansião...vamos ver as próximas horas em especial a nortada de final da tarde prevista.


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 14:14)

Imagens no RTP são aterradoras... incêndio no meio das vivendas em Faro/ Loulé.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 14:20)

Incêndio de Monchique está apagado.

Incêndio de Monção com dimensões consideráveis.


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 14:24)

Ui! isto hoje vai ser difícil, o país vai sofrer!


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 14:26)




----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jul 2022 às 14:56)

LMMS disse:


> A vermelho o previsto que ardeu ontem, o da zona de Ourem/Pombal se vê bem o que acrescentou ontem, mas ainda é a previsão.
> Também perto de V.N. Foz Coa tem ardido bem, mas a CS não tem mostrado!
> No Minho perto do Lindoso começou outro que vai dar dores de cabeça!



Com esses mapas, parece linear que, quer os incêndios na Peneda, quer em Pombal, têm "mão humana".
Na Peneda, surgiram junto a estradas, como alguém "em passeio" para atear incêndios em locais isolados.
Em Pombal, parece-me um pirómano à solta, numa região que conhece bem e que quer ver reduzida a cinzas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:06)

Eu fico estúpido com incêndios a começar de noite...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jul 2022 às 15:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu fico estúpido com incêndios a começar de noite...


De noite, só podem ter uma explicação, principalmente quando não há instabilidade nem actividade eléctrica (raios) nessas regiões... O ser humano, seja pela loucura de "ver arder", seja para ocultar a queima de sobrantes durante os períodos de proibição e risco máximo, é capaz de tudo e de mais alguma coisa...


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 15:30)

Bombeiros feridos no combate a incêndio em Mangualde
					

Um dos operacionais teve de ser encaminhado para o Hospital de Viseu. Neste momento, 14 corporações estão no combate às chamas




					www.jornaldocentro.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

IR de Palmela com interface urbano muito complicado,  já tem projeções em plena Serra do Louro , e no Vale dos Barris em pleno Parque Natural da Arrábida, em zona muito, muito complexa do parque! Condições muitos desfavoráveis neste momento,  com cerca de 41°c ,  vento  forte errático, HR nos 13%


----------



## fernandinand (13 Jul 2022 às 15:40)

fernandinand disse:


> Grande trabalho de ataque e consolidação da frente a S de Santiago da Guarda que assustou ontem ao final da tarde e noite, já em pleno coração do concelho de Ansião...vamos ver as próximas horas em especial a nortada de final da tarde prevista.


E em ~2h30m, tudo muda...2 frentes fortes em Vale Avessada e Ramalhais


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 15:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> IR de Palmela com interface urbano muito complicado,  já tem projeções em plena Serra do Louro , e no Vale dos Barris em pleno Parque Natural da Arrábida, em zona muito, muito complexa do parque! Condições muitos desfavoráveis neste momento,  com cerca de 41°c ,  vento  forte errático, HR nos 13%


No Fogos.pt indicava Baixa de Palmela, pensei que estivesse um pouco mais deslocado do Vale dos Barris/Serra do Louro. 
Enfim que corra tudo pelo melhor, e que não se descontrole em direcção ao coração do PNA.


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 15:52)

Novos incendio em curso na ultima hora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 16:02)

Mammatus disse:


> No Fogos.pt indicava Baixa de Palmela, pensei que estivesse um pouco mais deslocado do Vale dos Barris/Serra do Louro.
> Enfim que corra tudo pelo melhor, e que não se descontrole em direcção ao coração do PNA.



Infelizmente as notícias não são as melhores  my friend, falei agora ao telefone com a minha irmã e já ardeu pelo menos duas casas  em plena Serra do Louro   Existe outra frente com menos intensidade em direcção a Serra de São Luís


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 16:09)

CNN Portugal a mostrar casas cercadas pelo fogo na Quinta do Lago, em Faro.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

Seis fogos de ″maior preocupação″ no norte do país
					

A situação de contingência em Portugal, por causa dos incêndios, vai prolongar-se até domingo. Nessa altura, será feita uma nova avaliação. Já arderam até 15 mil hectares na última semana e este número ainda está a ser contabilizado.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

Impressionantes as imagens da CMTV, mostram casas a serem consumidas pelo fogo em Palmela


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Imagens devastadoras, e não menosprezando qualquer outro incêndio, hoje é um dia muito triste para mim 

https://cnnportugal.iol.pt/videos/i...asas-arderam-na-vila/62cedde80cf2ea4f0a53c2fa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2022 às 16:30)

Há pouco vi fumo a sudeste, mas nunca pensei que fosse num local tão bonito quanto a Serra do Louro, e o qual cheguei a visitar e passear várias vezes quando era mais miúdo.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 16:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Imagens devastadoras, e não menosprezando qualquer outro incêndio, hoje é um dia muito triste para mim
> 
> https://cnnportugal.iol.pt/videos/i...asas-arderam-na-vila/62cedde80cf2ea4f0a53c2fa


Same 

Completamente descontrolado, vi agora na CMTV


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Situaçao complicada a nivel nacional...


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

Parece que 2017 foi há 50 anos, mas não, passaram 5 anos e a população não aprendeu nada, sim porque não podemos martelar sempre na ANEPC e no combate, continuamos a ver vegetação entrar pelas habitações a dentro, material extremamente inflamável colado à mesmas e depois querem milagres...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 16:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Há pouco vi fumo a sudeste, mas nunca pensei que fosse num local tão bonito quanto a Serra do Louro, e o qual cheguei a visitar e passear várias vezes quando era mais miúdo.





Mammatus disse:


> Same
> 
> Completamente descontrolado, vi agora na CMTV



Acredito que senão houver rotação do vento para NNW, conseguem segura-lo por ali  


Contudo a situação ainda é muito desfavorável!


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 17:05)

"Fogo lavra no parque da Peneda Gerês em direção a aldeias de Ponte da Barca​ 
                                                       Lusa

O presidente da Câmara de Ponte da Barca, Augusto Marinho, manifestou-se esta quarta-feira “muito preocupado” com o incêndio que lavra no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês em direcção a várias freguesias do concelho.
O fogo, que deflagrou às 23h39 de terça-feira no lugar de Cidadelhe, Lindoso, no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês (PNPG), em Ponte da Barca, “não está controlado” e, pelas 10h55, afirmou Augusto Marinho, as chamas dirigiam-se “para as freguesias de Parada do Monte, São Miguel, Entre-Ambos-os-Rios”.
“O incêndio não está controlado. Neste momento, [10h55] essa* frente de fogo ainda está na serra profunda, de muito difícil acesso*, e dirige-se para as freguesias de Parada do Monte, São Miguel, Entre-Ambos-os-Rios”, referiu o autarca social-democrata.
De acordo com informação disponível na página da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Protecção Civil, às 11h06, o fogo estava a ser combatido por 82 operacionais, apoiados por 22 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.
Segundo Augusto Marinho, “o comandante dos bombeiros está preocupado” porque “a frente de fogo está muito forte”. “Se não for travada vai atingir uma zona que, para além das pessoas e bens, o mais importante, vai também atingir um património natural riquíssimo no PNPG. Infelizmente não está no bom caminho. As condições são adversas. As do terreno e as do clima”, referiu.
A GNR está a investigar as causas do fogo que, segundo o autarca, “poderá terá tido origem criminosa”. “Há relatos de pessoas que viram um homem na zona. Agora compete às autoridades investigar”, disse."






Enquanto está na Serra pouco podem fazer no terreno. Só dois meios aéreos?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 17:24)

Se existia coisa que nunca passou-me pela cabeça, era ver a Quinta do Lago a arder, aquilo é lindo, uma paisagem fenomenal dentro dum Parque Natural da Ria Formosa é estupidamente triste assistir a algo que destrói completamente o ecossistema. 

Era apanhar o           que pegou fogo e limpar-lhe o sebo, já que este país tem muita pena dos criminosos, aliás como funciona a justiça nesta terra, é apanhado sofre de problemas mentais, coitado do pobrezinho temos pena dele e vamos libertá-lo. 

A culpa dos incêndios é do ser humano e depois existe uma pequena parte desses incêndios que têm causas naturais ou algum cabo eléctrico, mas a grande maioria é negligência.

Começar um incêndio às 23h num pinhal foi culpa da lua cheia.


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

Na França em Bordéus.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2022 às 18:07)

Passaram agora aqui por cima de Rio Maior dois Canadairs italianos, iam para Sul, possivelmente na direção do incêndio de Palmela. Podem seguir no flightradar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:15)

Não há meios suficientes para isto tudo, desde Faro ao Gerês... caos completo.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

MSantos disse:


> Passaram agora aqui por cima de Rio Maior *dois Canadairs italianos, iam para Sul, possivelmente na direção do incêndio de Palmela.* Podem seguir no flightradar.


Sim, no flightradar já se vem a rodar palmela


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se existia coisa que nunca passou-me pela cabeça, era ver a Quinta do Lago a arder, aquilo é lindo, uma paisagem fenomenal dentro dum Parque Natural da Ria Formosa é estupidamente triste assistir a algo que destrói completamente o ecossistema.
> 
> Era apanhar o           que pegou fogo e limpar-lhe o sebo, já que este país tem muita pena dos criminosos, aliás como funciona a justiça nesta terra, é apanhado sofre de problemas mentais, coitado do pobrezinho temos pena dele e vamos libertá-lo.
> 
> ...


Curioso...quanto mais alarido na comunicação social mais focos de incêndio aparecem. Aliás já existem estudos sobre isso! 
A mim dá-me voltas ao estômago cairmos sempre na mesma armadilha. Já tudo se falou sobre os incêndios e vamos voltar a ouvir a mesma teoria. Mais vale aceitar a realidade de que nada podemos fazer...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 18:31)

Vendo essas imagens de Palmela lembro-me do _annus horribilis_ de 2004, embora não seja exactamente na mesma zona.

As imagens que a SICN estava a mostrar parece-me ser a frente de Aires, que, de repente, piorou.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 18:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Curioso...quanto mais alarido na comunicação social mais focos de incêndio aparecem. Aliás já existem estudos sobre isso!
> A mim dá-me voltas ao estômago cairmos sempre na mesma armadilha. Já tudo se falou sobre os incêndios e vamos voltar a ouvir a mesma teoria. Mais vale aceitar a realidade de que nada podemos fazer...



Há demasiado aproveitamento mediático da comunicação social para captar audiências. Se por um lado há informação útil, por vezes em tempo real, e motivadora de medidas de prevenção pela população ao mostrar consequências das negligências quer dos actos quer da passividade na prevenção atempada, por outro lado há promoção do "espectáculo" que pode ser incentivador das mentes desequilibradas e/ou perversas. Já sem contar que a imagem caótica favorece também o oportunismo de acções com intenções bem concretas, no sentido de aproveitar a falta de meios de combate para conseguir realizar os objectivos de modificação da paisagem, quer para projectos urbanísticos, quer para transformar o uso dos solos como por exemplo plantações de árvores para fins industriais, pastagens, ou instalações industriais.

Mas não concordo com a última frase.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 18:40)

Incrível a quantidade de incêndios preocupantes.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 18:42)

É nesta zona, Aires - Baixa de Palmela.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.5625...I53351fg340fIwKHA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=pt-PT


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2022 às 18:45)

Mammatus disse:


> É nesta zona, Aires - Baixa de Palmela.
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.5625...I53351fg340fIwKHA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=pt-PT


Exacto e avançar rápido...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 18:46)

Incêndio de Oliveira está medonho visto de Cacia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

Parque natural da Arrábida a arder... 

Espero que se encontre o culpado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 18:59)

Thomar disse:


> Exacto e avançar rápido...
> 
> 
> Mammatus disse:
> ...



Também já arde na Serra dos Gaiteiros


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

Três frentes de  incêndio neste momento no PNA


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 19:05)

Mais de 120 operacionais e dois meios aéreos combatem fogo em Montemor-o-Novo​Incêndio tem duas frentes ativas.​


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jul 2022 às 19:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Três frentes de  incêndio neste momento no PNA


Desde 2004 que não assistíamos a situação com esta gravidade no PNA. 

Entretanto o incêndio passou a ter carácter urbano.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2022 às 19:22)

Fumo de Palmela chegou aqui.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jul 2022 às 19:29)

Incêndio de Palmela visto do estuário do Tejo :


----------



## Sleet (13 Jul 2022 às 19:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Curioso...quanto mais alarido na comunicação social mais focos de incêndio aparecem. Aliás já existem estudos sobre isso!
> A mim dá-me voltas ao estômago cairmos sempre na mesma armadilha. Já tudo se falou sobre os incêndios e vamos voltar a ouvir a mesma teoria. Mais vale aceitar a realidade de que nada podemos fazer...


É um pau de dois bicos. Se se dá atenção atraem-se os incendiários, se não se dá são tragédias de que ninguém se apercebe. Aliás, eu vivi de perto os acontecimentos de outubro de 2017 e posso dizer sem qualquer medo de errar que a maioria dos portugueses não tem a mínima noção da magnitude do que aconteceu. Tivessem, e talvez a situação por estes dias fosse diferente.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2022 às 19:39)

171 incêndios até às 19h? Que é isto? Com tanta informação que houve. Não temos mesmo cultura nenhuma!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

Sleet disse:


> maioria dos portugueses não tem a mínima noção da magnitude do que aconteceu. Tivessem, e talvez a situação por estes dias fosse diferente.


Com o Tuga, genericamente falando, claro está, se não chegar ao quintal do vizinho, esquece-se depressa e as regras ou até conselhos lógicos são para os outros cumprirem. E isso vale para quase tudo. É uma das nossas características que mais me incomoda. Falta muito mas mesmo muito civismo neste país. Mas já foi pior ainda.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

Sleet disse:


> É um pau de dois bicos. Se se dá atenção atraem-se os incendiários, se não se dá são tragédias de que ninguém se apercebe. Aliás, eu vivi de perto os acontecimentos de outubro de 2017 e posso dizer sem qualquer medo de errar que a maioria dos portugueses não tem a mínima noção da magnitude do que aconteceu. Tivessem, e talvez a situação por estes dias fosse diferente.


Concordo completamente. Falam de Pedrógão, que foi inegavelmente uma tragédia com os carros todos que arderam naquela estrada, mas foi algo meio "isolado", felizmente. Em outubro de 2017 metade da Beira Litoral ardeu, sem exagero


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 19:58)

Oliveira de Azeméis muito complicado... eco forte no radar


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 19:58)

A Europa a arder!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 20:01)

Uma conclusão brilhante do nosso 1º ministro, mas, pelo menos, vai falando alguma coisa, nem que seja para não pôr em prática.. 


António Costa atribui incêndios a um "problema estrutural"​Primeiro-ministro disse que grande parte do território é uma "grande mancha florestal e grande parte, infelizmente, está abandonada". É necessário identificar quem são os proprietários dos terrenos.

António Costa afirmou esta quarta-feira que por detrás de cada um dos incêndios existe um “problema estrutural”. O primeiro-ministro explicou que cada um dos fogos que lavra em Portugal começou “porque houve uma mão humana que deliberadamente ou por descuido que provocou aquele incêndio”.

“Grande parte do nosso território é uma *grande mancha florestal e* grande parte, infelizmente, está hoje abandonada”, lamentou o primeiro-ministro, que depois relacionou o abandono das florestas com “a hiperfragmentação da propriedade”, que foi assim “perdendo valor económico”.

António Costa referiu que, de geração em geração, *“as propriedades foram ficando mais pequenas e cada vez mais ao abandono”*. “Muitas das propriedades já não tem um senhor que vive na terra, que sabe onde está o seu pinhal, que está preocupado se os filhos vão herdar um património”, indicou.

Em Vila do Rei, o primeiro-ministro disse que propriedades de pequena dimensão “muito dificilmente” geram o rendimento económico que justifique o cuidado com aqueles terrenos. “Em 2017, o país compreendeu que não basta investir na Proteção Civil, nos meios aéreos, nos equipamentos para bombeiros. Não basta investir na prevenção por parte dos cidadãos. Tudo isto é essencial, mas não basta”, sustentou.

Assim sendo, António Costa defendeu que é necessário “reintroduzir riqueza na floresta para que esta deixa de ser uma ameaça mas um ativo”. Para tal, tem se de* “atacar a causa estrutural, “ir à raiz do problema”.* “E onde está a raiz do problema? *A raiz do problema está na necessidade que temos de cada uma das pessoas saber do que é proprietária*, de todos saberem do que é que cada um é proprietário para ver como, em conjunto ou individualmente, podem ter aquilo que os bisavós, os avós, os pais trabalharam para eles poderem ter uma fonte de rendimento e não uma fonte de problemas”, sublinhou.

Para que isso aconteça, António Costa considerou fundamental completar o cadastro das propriedades. “Sei que é uma tarefa muito difícil. O cadastro parou no início do século XX, mais ou menos logo a norte do Tejo e nas zonas Centro e Norte ficou por fazer. E nem a ditadura teve coragem de fazer o cadastro porque havia a ideia de que, se fizéssemos o cadastro, as pessoas tinham que passar a pagar impostos. *Esse é um problema que esta resolvido. Ninguém vai pagar impostos por fazer o cadastro.”*

Além disso, António Costa sinalizou ainda que o “país está a viver um período de risco máximo de incêndio. Infelizmente, muitos bombeiros e a Proteção Civil estão a combater as chamas. É a *prioridade hoje, amanhã e nos próximos dias, apagar as chamas*. Mas não podemos esquecer que há um problema estrutural atrás dos incêndios”.




			https://observador.pt/2022/07/13/costa-identifica-problema-estrutural-por-detras-de-cada-um-dos-incendios/
		



O outro, das selfies, anda a passear e fazer isto:

Vídeo​Marcelo surpreende lojistas durante direto de Facebook no Porto.​13 Julho 2022 às 17:34.









						Marcelo surpreende lojistas durante direto de Facebook no Porto
					

Presidente da República entra num vídeo em direto de comerciantes, no Porto, levando ao delírio as lojistas Patrícia e Sara.




					www.jn.pt
				




Ainda nem uma  palavra sobre os incêndios...


----------



## Msilva (13 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

António Costa esteve em todos os governos PS dos últimos 25 anos, era PM em Pedrogão grande há 5 anos e vem agora falar em problemas estruturais? Que delícia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 20:10)

Palmela está mau..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

Snifa disse:


> Uma conclusão brilhante do nosso 1º ministro, mas, pelo menos, vai falando alguma coisa, nem que seja para não pôr em prática..
> 
> 
> António Costa atribui incêndios a um "problema estrutural"​Primeiro-ministro disse que grande parte do território é uma "grande mancha florestal e grande parte, infelizmente, está abandonada". É necessário identificar quem são os proprietários dos terrenos.
> ...


Parece-me que em geral concordo com o Costa. Posso também dizer que ele é PM há 7 anos e que já poderia ter tentado resolver muitos desses problemas, mas isso é outra história


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:12)

Esta Tarde na Quinta do Lago:


----------



## Sleet (13 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Concordo completamente. Falam de Pedrógão, que foi inegavelmente uma tragédia com os carros todos que arderam naquela estrada, mas foi algo meio "isolado", felizmente. Em outubro de 2017 metade da Beira Litoral ardeu, sem exagero


Ardeu muito em Pedrógão, foi uma semana a arder, mas ficou circunscrita àquela zona (Pedrógão, Figueiró dos Vinhos, Castanheira de Pêra e Góis). Nos de outubro, ardeu o Pinhal Litoral de Leiria a Aveiro, um terço da Serra da Estrela, quase toda a serra do Açor, toda a vertente norte da Serra do Caramulo, praticamente toda a chamada Beira Serra (da Lousã a Viseu e quase até Fornos de Algodres) e vastas áreas na zona de Braga e de Castelo de Paiva. Em menos de 3 dias! E só não ardeu mais porque choveu.

Só o incêndio que começou na Lousã andou mais de 60 km. É o mesmo que de Lisboa a Santarém.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 20:25)

Problema muito difícil de resolver. Quase ninguém está interessado nessas propriedades. O meu pai tem vários amigos com propriedades rurais ao abandono. Uns ao abandono porque os proprietários estão velhos e debilitados e a maioria porque os herdeiros não querem aquilo para nada e ninguém quer comprar.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2022 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se existia coisa que nunca passou-me pela cabeça, era ver a Quinta do Lago a arder, aquilo é lindo, uma paisagem fenomenal dentro dum Parque Natural da Ria Formosa é estupidamente triste assistir a algo que destrói completamente o ecossistema.
> 
> Era apanhar o           que pegou fogo e limpar-lhe o sebo, já que este país tem muita pena dos criminosos, aliás como funciona a justiça nesta terra, é apanhado sofre de problemas mentais, coitado do pobrezinho temos pena dele e vamos libertá-lo.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente já tive um familiar incendiário. Nunca fez mal ninguém, tinha (e tem) problemas mentais graves que resultaram de um acidente grave, já pagou pena por isso. Ler coisas como "limpar o sebo" repugna-me... 
Triste ver como a nojeira que escorre nas redes sociais, ou este discursozeco de facções políticas de extrema continuam a proliferar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 21:34)

Vento em Palmela parece ter mudado, a serra já parece não estar em risco. Agora é a localidade em si...


----------



## Msilva (13 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Problema muito difícil de resolver. Quase ninguém está interessado nessas propriedades. O meu pai tem vários amigos com propriedades rurais ao abandono. Uns ao abandono porque os proprietários estão velhos e debilitados e a maioria porque os herdeiros não querem aquilo para nada e ninguém quer comprar.


Ninguém quer comprar porque o preço é irrealista. É demasiado barato ser proprietário de propriedades ao abandono.


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

Caminha muito complicado também


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

Nada animadoror as previsões do vento para as próximas horas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fall9 (13 Jul 2022 às 22:35)

Por falar em Pedrogão..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2022 às 22:42)

Msilva disse:


> Ninguém quer comprar porque o preço é irrealista. É demasiado barato ser proprietário de propriedades ao abandono.


Ninguém quer comprar porque os mais novos estão fora das zonas rurais e quem vive na zona já não tem idade nem energia para isso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 22:52)

FALS disse:


> Por falar em Pedrogão..


Piromaníaco anda por aí...


----------



## clone (13 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

▶ Vídeo: Veja o vídeo. Repórter da TSF viajava na A1 momentos antes de ser cortada pelo fogo
					

Repórter da TSF foi apanhado de surpresa pelas chamas enquanto circulava na A1. O trajeto de dois quilómetros parece não ter fim e os minutos infindáveis ficaram registados em vídeo.




					www.tsf.pt


----------



## Hawk (13 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

clone disse:


> ▶ Vídeo: Veja o vídeo. Repórter da TSF viajava na A1 momentos antes de ser cortada pelo fogo
> 
> 
> Repórter da TSF foi apanhado de surpresa pelas chamas enquanto circulava na A1. O trajeto de dois quilómetros parece não ter fim e os minutos infindáveis ficaram registados em vídeo.
> ...


A A1 é a autoestrada mais movimentada e controlada do país. Tem câmaras de poucos em poucos km. É completamente inaceitável que esteja aberta nessas condições, completamente inaceitável que o trânsito circule com o fogo já nesse estado. Um acidente devido ao fumo era provável e ficavam algumas dezenas de pessoas no meio do fumo e das altas temperaturas. Já vimos isto em 2017 e não foi bonito. Permitam-me a expressão, numa estrada no meio de nenhures ainda admito. Na A1 não. Completamente inaceitável e justificações precisam-se.


----------



## jonas (13 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

Videos de veículos em contra mão no nó da A25 na zona do incêndio... inacreditável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

O incêndio que começou em Oliveira de Azemeis está a progredir rapidamente, já ardeu tudo à volta da A1 e A29 e parece progredir para Estarreja...

No radar do IPMA dá para ver a progressão do fogo, nem 20 minutos demorou a passar as duas AE... que obviamente deviam logo ter sido cortadas.

Palmela tem 1 frente agora, supostamente a dirigir-se para sul.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 23:23)

Está muito mau na zona de Albergaria, Angeja e Fermelã. Muito mau, conheço pessoas na zona.


----------



## dahon (13 Jul 2022 às 23:32)

Atenção que o incêndio de Estarreja e Albergaria não se enquadra no interior abandonado e da floresta sem rentabilidade. Aquilo não é uma "floresta" é um enorme de eucaliptal muito mas mesmo muito rentável. Possivelmente por coincidência, ou não, a fabrica da Navigator fica poucos kms ao lado.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 23:39)

dahon disse:


> Atenção que o incêndio de Estarreja e Albergaria não se enquadra no interior abandonado e da floresta sem rentabilidade. Aquilo não é uma "floresta" é um enorme de eucaliptal muito mas mesmo muito rentável. Possivelmente por coincidência, ou não, a fabrica da Navigator fica poucos kms ao lado.


E o Palmela foi no interior? Ou o de Quarteira, numa das zonas mais ricas do país?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

dahon disse:


> Atenção que o incêndio de Estarreja e Albergaria não se enquadra no interior abandonado e da floresta sem rentabilidade. Aquilo não é uma "floresta" é um enorme de eucaliptal muito mas mesmo muito rentável. Possivelmente por coincidência, ou não, a fabrica da Navigator fica poucos kms ao lado.


É nestas coisas que fico parvo, autorizarem culturas intensiva de eucalipto à volta de duas AEs... ?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 23:45)

dahon disse:


> Atenção que o incêndio de Estarreja e Albergaria não se enquadra no interior abandonado e da floresta sem rentabilidade. Aquilo não é uma "floresta" é um enorme de eucaliptal muito mas mesmo muito rentável. Possivelmente por coincidência, ou não, a fabrica da Navigator fica poucos kms ao lado.


Não comecemos com teorias da conspiração.


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É nestas coisas que fico parvo, autorizarem culturas intensiva de eucalipto à volta de duas AEs... ?


Não há melhor zona para colocar um eucaliptal. Plana, no litoral, com duas AE como corredor corta fogo e de fácil acesso para o combate.
O eucaliptal fica bem melhor aqui do que no meio de uma serra pouco acessível no interior do país.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

Isto não pode acontecer..
É inaceitável não interditar a A1.









						″Espero que ninguém pare″. Repórter da TSF vive momentos de aflição na A1
					

Um jornalista da TSF foi apanhado de surpresa pelas chamas enquanto circulava na A1, que está agora cortada em Albergaria-a-Velha.




					www.jn.pt
				




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (13 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não comecemos com teorias da conspiração.


Não é uma teoria da conspiração é um argumento válido no que diz respeito à rentabilidade daquele eucaliptal. Brutalmente próximo do local onde é processado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

David sf disse:


> Não há melhor zona para colocar um eucaliptal. Plana, no litoral, com duas AE como corredor corta fogo e de fácil acesso para o combate.
> O eucaliptal fica bem melhor aqui do que no meio de uma serra pouco acessível no interior do país.


Nisso tens razão. 

Estou preocupado com Aveiro, se a heat burst acontecer pode levar o fogo para muitos kms de distância...


----------



## dahon (13 Jul 2022 às 23:56)

David sf disse:


> Plana, no litoral, com duas AE como corredor corta fogo e de fácil acesso para o combate.


Claramente de pouco serviu nesta situação.


----------



## dahon (14 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

N_Fig disse:


> E o Palmela foi no interior? Ou o de Quarteira, numa das zonas mais ricas do país?


Exato, a teoria de que tudo se resolve com a rentabilização da floresta no interior é uma treta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2022 às 00:32)

Ponto de situação no PNA


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 02:11)

A situação nas autoestradas só me revolta, porque me faz lembrar Pedrógão. É assim que mais de 40 pessoas morrem numa estrada como em 2017. Como asssim as autoridades não sabem que essas autoestradas estão em perigo? Impossível, inexplicável.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 03:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Problema muito difícil de resolver. Quase ninguém está interessado nessas propriedades. O meu pai tem vários amigos com propriedades rurais ao abandono. Uns ao abandono porque os proprietários estão velhos e debilitados e a maioria porque os herdeiros não querem aquilo para nada e ninguém quer comprar.





Msilva disse:


> Ninguém quer comprar porque o preço é irrealista. É demasiado barato ser prop





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ninguém quer comprar porque os mais novos estão fora das zonas rurais e quem vive na zona já não tem idade nem energia para isso.



Mas afinal para que serve o Estado nestes casos? Porque não é o Estado a comprar e gerir estas propriedades ao abandono?



clone disse:


> ▶ Vídeo: Veja o vídeo. Repórter da TSF viajava na A1 momentos antes de ser cortada pelo fogo
> 
> 
> Repórter da TSF foi apanhado de surpresa pelas chamas enquanto circulava na A1. O trajeto de dois quilómetros parece não ter fim e os minutos infindáveis ficaram registados em vídeo.
> ...





Hawk disse:


> A A1 é a autoestrada mais movimentada e controlada do país. Tem câmaras de poucos em poucos km. É completamente inaceitável que esteja aberta nessas condições, completamente inaceitável que o trânsito circule com o fogo já nesse estado. Um acidente devido ao fumo era provável e ficavam algumas dezenas de pessoas no meio do fumo e das altas temperaturas. Já vimos isto em 2017 e não foi bonito. Permitam-me a expressão, numa estrada no meio de nenhures ainda admito. Na A1 não. Completamente inaceitável e justificações precisam-se.





jonas disse:


> Videos de veículos em contra mão no nó da A25 na zona do incêndio... inacreditável.





SpiderVV disse:


> A situação nas autoestradas só me revolta, porque me faz lembrar Pedrógão. É assim que mais de 40 pessoas morrem numa estrada como em 2017. Como asssim as autoridades não sabem que essas autoestradas estão em perigo? Impossível, inexplicável.



E ainda me criticam neste fórum quando eu digo que nada, nada mesmo, mudou desde 2017.
E olha que curioso, naquele vídeo só vi eucaliptos a arder. Mas eu é que sou radical por dizer que foi um erro histórico a introdução do eucalipto em Portugal e ainda por cima usado como plantação intensiva. Isto é mesmo um país de loucos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 09:14)

Lá vem a história do eucalipto outra vez... 

E em Palmela e na Quinta do Lago onde estão os extensos eucaliptais? E na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004 com mais de 24 mil ha de montado de sobreiro ardidos onde estavam os eucaliptos? problema não é esse... Não é aí que está o a origem do problema, como já tentei explicar.

Estamos perante condições extremas, não interessa se estão eucaliptos, carvalhos, pinheiros, matos ou campos de golfe, nestas condições até os relvados dos campos de golfe da Quinta do Lago ardem,  arde tudo!

O estado não é solução, já provou em 2017 que nem as suas matas soube/sabe gerir.

Não concordo quando se diz que nada foi feito desde 2017, foram feitas muitas faixas de gestão de combustíveis em volta de casas e aldeias, no entanto ainda muito há a fazer. O número de ignições também tem vindo progressivamente diminuir mas ainda temos um problema enorme de falta de civismo de inconsciência.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 09:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> A situação nas autoestradas só me revolta, porque me faz lembrar Pedrógão. É assim que mais de 40 pessoas morrem numa estrada como em 2017. Como asssim as autoridades não sabem que essas autoestradas estão em perigo? Impossível, inexplicável.



É inadmissível que na principal autoestrada do País possa acontecer uma coisa destas... Bastava um batida, um camião atravessado e dezenas ou mesmo centenas de pessoas poderiam ficar encurraladas em condições de fumo e calor mortais, podia ter acontecido uma tragédia!


----------



## dahon (14 Jul 2022 às 09:30)

MSantos disse:


> Estamos perante condições extremas, não interessa se estão eucaliptos, carvalhos, pinheiros, matos ou campos de golfe, nestas condições até os relvados dos campos de golfe da Quinta do Lago ardem, arde tudo!


É esse o meu ponto. Aquela zona é uma área de produção de eucalipto bem gerida e com um enorme interesse económico (quando digo interesse económico não me estou a referir ás teorias da conspiração, o eucalipto queimado não serve para nada). 
Portanto, mesmo uma "floresta" bem gerida e com 3 ou mais faixas de descontinuado florestal (A1, A29 e uma linha de 400kV da REN), arde completamente em poucas horas. 

Infelizmente cada vez mais esta é a nossa realidade e eu não vejo solução para mitigar estas situações quando as condições meteo são as temos neste momento.


----------



## cova beira (14 Jul 2022 às 09:31)

MSantos disse:


> Lá vem a história do eucalipto outra vez...
> 
> E em Palmela e na Quinta do Lago onde estão os extensos eucaliptais? E na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004 com mais de 24 mil ha de montado de sobreiro ardidos onde estavam os eucaliptos? problema não é esse... Não é aí que está o a origem do problema, como já tentei explicar.
> 
> ...


Se à Arrábida ou a quinta do lago tivesse eucaliptos como se vê arder na a1 é fácil adivinhar o que teria acontecido


----------



## cova beira (14 Jul 2022 às 09:32)

cova beira disse:


> Se à Arrábida ou a quinta do lago tivesse eucaliptos como se vê arder na a1 é fácil adivinhar o que teria acontecido


Só não vê quem não quer


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 09:50)

cova beira disse:


> Se à Arrábida ou a quinta do lago tivesse eucaliptos como se vê arder na a1 é fácil adivinhar o que teria acontecido





cova beira disse:


> Só não vê quem não quer



Teriam ardido com intensidade como tudo o resto... O que não faltam são situações por esse mundo fora de incêndios em áreas sem eucalipto com alto nível de destruição e até mortes... Mas se querem continuar a enviesar a origem do problema nada mais posso fazer senão contrapor com factos. Atenção, não digo que o eucalipto não possa contribuir para o problema em muitas áreas, como disse anteriormente num post neste tópico, é uma espécie que dificulta muito o combate pela sua capacidade de fazer projeções de fogo  que podem chegar a kms, mas está longe por si só de ser a única razão.

Se de hoje para amanha desaparecem todos os eucaliptos de Portugal e como por milagre fossem substituídos por sobreiros e carvalhos sem gestão e com proliferação de matos íamos continuar a ter incêndios.  Infelizmente essa é a realidade, só não vê quem não quer.

Eu estou longe de ser um defensor do eucalipto, concordo com a limitação á sua expansão e à sua retirada de muitas áreas onde nunca devia ter sido plantado pelas mais diversas razões, sejam de índole ambiental económica ou de segurança. Mas centralizar o problema dos fogos no eucalipto como se fosse o único e principal fator é um erro e uma visão muito limitada do problema.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jul 2022 às 10:11)

Incêndio de caminha durante esta madrugada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

dahon disse:


> É esse o meu ponto. Aquela zona é uma área de produção de eucalipto bem gerida e com um enorme interesse económico (quando digo interesse económico não me estou a referir ás teorias da conspiração, o eucalipto queimado não serve para nada).
> Portanto, mesmo uma "floresta" bem gerida e com 3 ou mais faixas de descontinuado florestal (A1, A29 e uma linha de 400kV da REN), arde completamente em poucas horas.
> 
> Infelizmente cada vez mais esta é a nossa realidade e eu não vejo solução para mitigar estas situações quando as condições meteo são as temos neste momento.



Reduzir ao máximo a possibilidade e probabilidade de ignições nestas alturas já seria uma grande ajuda, quanto menos ignições houver menor será a dispersão dos meios e eficaz será o combate.


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

Sou contra os eucaliptos neste país porque para mim são "desertos verdes" onde nada mais existe. Não existem ecossistemas e até mete dó passar em eucaliptais e não se ouve mais nada do que o vento. Mas também não são os únicos culpados pelo estado em que a floresta se encontra. Para começar, está quase tudo ao abandono, e depois as monoculturas não são exclusivas dos eucaliptos.
Então quais são os fatores que influenciam os incêndios florestais? Temos 3 fatores que influenciam o comportamento dos incêndios florestais:
• Características dos combustíveis (distribuição vertical e horizontal, dimensão, quantidade ou carga, humidade do combustível, combustibilidade e percentagem de combustíveis finos mortos);
• Características do relevo (forma, declive e exposição das vertentes);
• Condições meteorológicas (temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, rumo e velocidade do vento).
Portanto, é preciso olhar para este problema de uma forma global, senão apenas estaremos a cobrir o sol com uma peneira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2022 às 12:12)

MSantos disse:


> Lá vem a história do eucalipto outra vez...
> 
> E em Palmela e na Quinta do Lago onde estão os extensos eucaliptais? E na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004 com mais de 24 mil ha de montado de sobreiro ardidos onde estavam os eucaliptos? problema não é esse... Não é aí que está o a origem do problema, como já tentei explicar.
> 
> ...


Estado, mas não sabem que o incêndio que começou em Faro aquilo é do Estado, aquilo pertence ao PNRF, mata do Ludo, a partir daí  começa  a ser privado e está limpo e nao impediu que um campo de golfe ardesse aonde é regado sempre e ardeu.

O Caldeirão ardeu em 2012 com mais de 20 mil ha e aonde estava o eucalipto?

Perante as condições meteorológicas adversas nada nem ninguém consegue parar o fogo, digam lá quantas vezes é que o Algarve teve no Verão rajadas de vento leste com 70 km/h é que eu não lembro-me de nenhuma, ainda mais com o elevado estado de secura total em que se encontra tudo.


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2022 às 12:17)

7 ocorrências importantes a esta hora:
-Ponte de barca
-Baião ( eco no radar)
-3 na região Leiria/Pombal
-Faro (dominado - risco de reacendimentos)
-Palmela (dominado - risco de reacendimentos)
Ainda aqui perto de mim.. lavra perto de Penafiel, coluna de fumo visível daqui.


----------



## cova beira (14 Jul 2022 às 13:09)

Acho que há por aqui algumas ideias desenquadradas com a realidade de uma maneira geral nos tempos em que vivemos há muito teórico em todo o lado e pouca ação acho que não é preciso ser muito inteligente para perceber que é muito mas difícil combater um fogo num eucaliptal num montado se alguém tem dúvidas disso que se inscreva nos bombeiros mais próximos e vá experimentar mas é óbvio que há quem argumente o contrário


----------



## dahon (14 Jul 2022 às 14:11)

MSantos disse:


> Reduzir ao máximo a possibilidade e probabilidade de ignições nestas alturas já seria uma grande ajuda, quanto menos ignições houver menor será a dispersão dos meios e eficaz será o combate.


E isso, mas para tal voltamos a bater na mesma tecla de 2017. Formação e informação, e mesmo assim poucas pessoas sabem o que fazer e não fazer nestas situações. Aliás cheguei a ler criticas aos atuais niveis de alerta nas redes sociais porque limitam a nossa liberdade. Isto é insano, a sensação que eu fico dos ultimos dias é que não se aprendeu nada com 2017, nem governos  nem a população no geral.


----------



## dahon (14 Jul 2022 às 14:22)

Eu não sou contra os eucaliptos, a minha opinião em relação aos mesmos é muito parecida com a do @MSantos num post mais acima. O meu post inicial a referir que este incêndio não era bem igual aos outros é porque aquela área é bem gerida e tem todos os meios daquilo que todos reconhecem a estas zonas de produção de eucalipto. O que me causa um enorme receio é que se mesmo com todas as boas práticas de gestão, toda aquela zona ardeu e no curto espaço de tempo que ardeu. Para além de evitar as ignições eu não sei de que forma se pode evitar estes grande incêndios quando estas condições meteo se fazem sentir.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 14:27)

cova beira disse:


> Acho que há por aqui algumas ideias desenquadradas com a realidade de uma maneira geral nos tempos em que vivemos há muito teórico em todo o lado e pouca ação acho que não é preciso ser muito inteligente para perceber que é muito mas difícil combater um fogo num eucaliptal num montado se alguém tem dúvidas disso que se inscreva nos bombeiros mais próximos e vá experimentar mas é óbvio que há quem argumente o contrário



Sem dúvida que é muito difícil combater um fogo num eucaliptal, mais difícil do que noutros tipos de ocupações do solo. Então vamos deixar de investir em tudo o que seja inflamável porque o combate é difícil?  Então e se for uma fábrica de produtos inflamáveis? Vamos acabar com todas as fábricas de produtos inflamáveis porque em caso de fogo o combate é muito difícil? É esse o argumento?

Não seria mais útil compartimentar a paisagem, afastar as plantações 50 ou 100m das casas, gerir bem diminuindo a carga de combustível, de forma a que se um eucaliptal arder possa ser mais fácil o combate? Não seria mais útil criar faixas sem eucaliptos de 5 ou 10 metros ao longo de todas as estradas de forma a que em caso de fogo facilitarem o combate e permitam a fuga das pessoas? Não seria boa ideia que todos as municípios tivessem os Planos Municipais de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios atualizado (muitas não têm).? Talvez também não fosse má ideia utilizar mais o fogo controlado fora da época mais critica para criar zonas de descontinuidade na paisagem... Apenas algumas ideias, muito mais coisas haveria a dizer (e fazer).


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 14:38)

dahon disse:


> Eu não sou contra os eucaliptos, a minha opinião em relação aos mesmos é muito parecida com a do @MSantos num post mais acima. O meu post inicial a referir que este incêndio não era bem igual aos outros é porque aquela área é bem gerida e tem todos os meios daquilo que todos reconhecem a estas zonas de produção de eucalipto. O que me causa um enorme receio é que se mesmo com todas as boas práticas de gestão, toda aquela zona ardeu e no curto espaço de tempo que ardeu. Para além de evitar as ignições eu não sei de que forma se pode evitar estes grande incêndios quando estas condições meteo se fazem sentir.



Infelizmente não há milagres com as condições extremas que temos, mesmo que tudo esteja bem feito é difícil, quando temos relvados de campos de golfe a arder está tudo dito. Incêndios vão haver sempre e num cenário de alterações climáticas ainda será pior no futuro. Temos é que garantir que pelo menos as vidas e as infraestruturas sejam salvaguardadas. As áreas florestais, agrícolas e demais zonas rurais embora se possa diminuir o risco este vai existir sempre e todos os anos algumas vão arder com maior ou maior intensidade.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

Em condições extremas como estas a espécie é completamente irrelevante. Com a forma como temos o espaço ocupado também é muito difícil reduzir significativamente a quantidade de ignições. Mesmo deixando de "viver" por alguns dias, suspender quase todas as atividades, a circulação, com as consequências negativas que daí resultam, em condições assim tão favoráveis, há sempre equipamentos ou infraestruturas que causam algumas ignições. Contar com um verão sem fogos, com um clima como este, é impossível.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jul 2022 às 14:49)

Entretanto já soltaram o artista que provocou o incêndio de Gambelas às 23h30...não há provas segundo consta por desavenças com a organização da concentração de motas de Faro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 15:09)

Com este tipo de condições meteorológicas a serem cada vez mais frequentes, não haja grandes ilusões.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jul 2022 às 15:18)

Dan disse:


> Em condições extremas como estas a espécie é completamente irrelevante. Com a forma como temos o espaço ocupado também é muito difícil reduzir significativamente a quantidade de ignições. Mesmo deixando de "viver" por alguns dias, suspender quase todas as atividades, a circulação, com as consequências negativas que daí resultam, em condições assim tão favoráveis, há sempre equipamentos ou infraestruturas que causam algumas ignições. Contar com um verão sem fogos, com um clima como este, é impossível.


Com muita responsabilidade mesmo em condições extremas como estas é possível  reduzir muito mais as ignições. Não digo chegar a 0 mas quase. Já imaginei mil e uma formas de ignições negligentes ou não e não compreendo valores tão elevados. Máquinas agrícolas a pegarem fogo( não deveriam circular estes dias), curto circuitos( não me parece algo banal diariamente), carros a sobreaquecerem e a provocarem incêndio(não deverá ser algo normal diariamente), rebarbadoras em zonas de floresta ( pouco comum e não deveriam operar estes dias), cigarros ( muita atenção. Não sei até que ponto..), explosões de gás(pouco provável), fábricas de explosivos(pouco provável), fogueiras de campismo ( não podem ou não devem de todo ser realizadas nestes e noutros dias de Verão, curto- circuitos de cabos eléctricos da rede ( não é algo recorrente diariamente e ainda mais depois de tanta atenção mediática), e deverão haver muitas mais...não estou a incluir aqui o fogo deliberado.

Resumindo em vez de 190 ignições ontem, imaginando que só tivéssemos tido 100 ou 50 se calhar dava uma ajuda...também no geral acredito que grande parte das ignições tenha acontecido em perímetro urbano onde existe maior concentração de população/descuido, negligência e aí facilmente extinguíveis.
No entanto isso também desvia muito as  atenções para outras ocorrências mais agressivas.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jul 2022 às 15:49)

Não sei se é do calor, mas às vezes ponho-me a pensar coisas parvas, do tipo:

No tempo das conquistas, desde o D. Afonso Henriques, também andavam assim com este calor, uns a cavalo e a maioria a correr pelos matos de norte a sul, debaixo de 40 e tal graus contra os mouros? É de doidos..

O risco de incêndio também devia ser elevado, pois o nosso clima é mediterrânico, porém, com algumas diferenças:
- Não havia estradas, quando muito, algumas calçadas romanas ou veredas que no máximo permitiam a circulação de burros (principal transporte até às invasões francesas). 
- Ninguém fumava, logo, também não atiravam beatas para fora das carroças, como hoje fazem nos carros.
- Não havia máquinas. Até para fazer fogo eram necessários alguns conhecimentos, ou então ir buscá-lo à igreja para manter alguma candeia acesa em casa.
- Se já havia incendiários, não eram considerados malucos, mas antes considerados pessoas que deviam ajustar contas com Deus um pouco mais cedo.

Desculpem lá estas coisas..


----------



## baojoao (14 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

Nada percebo disto, mas parece-me que enquanto acharmos que o problema está na limpeza dos terrenos vamos continuar lixados...
Vou dar o meu exemplo. Vivo numa aldeia e não quero saber de agricultura. Como eu, há muitos mais, a maioria. Se compararmos com os tempos dos meus avós, todos cultivavam....
Hoje os que ficam no interior, não querem saber de agricultura, e são os que ficam, pois grande parte da juventude parte para o estrangeiro, ou para o litoral. Limpar o quê e quem? Maioria dos terrenos já nem se sabe de quem são. E por favor não me falem do Estado, pois nem os dele limpa...
Por isso enquanto não se mudar verdadeiramente a política de esquecimento do interior(eu sei que também há incêndios no litoral), não vale a pena virem com as medidas A, B,C, etc, pois as mesmas nunca vão funcionar.
O Sr. Primeiro Ministro já com incêndios a decorrer foi fazer uma visita onde não existiam na data incêndios, Coimbra, Lousã e Viseu!!! Chegou mesmo a dizer que uma das soluções era criar pequenas hortas em redor das aldeias!!! Eu gostava de o convidar a abdicar do seu salário, e de parte do dinheiro que tem no banco e a vir viver para o interior e cultivar a sua hortinha para perceber como pagava as contas...nem sei se devo rir ou devo chorar. Desconhecimento total da realidade do país, em que não percebe que quem faz agricultura de subsistência sai de casa antes do nascer do sol e chegue muito após o mesmo se ter posto. E este é um grande mal do nosso país. Grande parte das medidas são criadas pelos engravatadinhos das selvas de cimento, tendo em consideração essa realidade e não percebendo que as mesmas não se adequam à maioria do território.
Pós incêndios de 2017, os Programas Regionais de Ordenamento Florestal (PROF) indicam que eucalipto é espécie a privilegiar. Em 95% do território nacional será espécie privilegiada.  Se não estou equivocado esta medida foi em 2021. Difícil de entender, até por todas as declarações pós incêndios de 2017. 
Andamos nisto ano após ano e quando o hype passar na imprensa é um assunto completamente esquecido até á próxima temporada de incêndios.
E para o ano cá estaremos com o mesmo problema, aliás ainda pior, com cancelamentos de visitas ao estrangeiro para parecer bem, com políticos a darem abraços e beijinhos para a foto, com o anúncio que os meios são mais que suficientes, blá, blá, blá e com o país totalmente a arder...


----------



## huguh (14 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Por aqui muito cheiro a incêndio e muitas faulhas pelo ar, penso que do incêndio em Baião... Parece nevoeiro e o ar está irrespirável 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

*Fogo obriga a cortar EN 104 na Trofa.*

Um incêndio que deflagrou pouco depois das 16 horas, numa zona de mato na envolvente da empresa Brasmar, em Guidões, no concelho da Trofa, levou ao corte da EN104, naquela zona.

No combate ao fogo estão os Bombeiros Voluntários da Trofa, com 15 operacionais e cinco viaturas.









						Seis fogos de ″maior preocupação″ no norte do país
					

A situação de contingência em Portugal, por causa dos incêndios, vai prolongar-se até domingo. Nessa altura, será feita uma nova avaliação. Já arderam até 15 mil hectares na última semana e este número ainda está a ser contabilizado.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 16:55)

Começam a surgir os incendio na zona da trovoada


----------



## Paulo H (14 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Incêndio na Covilhã / Canhoso, em redor de zona urbana. Pânico geral.


fogos.pt


----------



## fernandinand (14 Jul 2022 às 17:06)

baojoao disse:


> Nada percebo disto, mas parece-me que enquanto acharmos que o problema está na limpeza dos terrenos vamos continuar lixados...
> Vou dar o meu exemplo. Vivo numa aldeia e não quero saber de agricultura. Como eu, há muitos mais, a maioria. Se compararmos com os tempos dos meus avós, todos cultivavam....
> Hoje os que ficam no interior, não querem saber de agricultura, e são os que ficam, pois grande parte da juventude parte para o estrangeiro, ou para o litoral. Limpar o quê e quem? Maioria dos terrenos já nem se sabe de quem são. E por favor não me falem do Estado, pois nem os dele limpa...
> Por isso enquanto não se mudar verdadeiramente a política de esquecimento do interior(eu sei que também há incêndios no litoral), não vale a pena virem com as medidas A, B,C, etc, pois as mesmas nunca vão funcionar.
> ...


Partilho totalmente desta opinião...e ainda, como dizia o outro, em formato telegrama...

* O Marcelo não anda à caça de selfies este ano...
* O PM anda longe da população, entre as 'elites dos incêndios'...
* Honerar micro-proprietários com multas certamente não é solução...especialmente pq o estado e igreja nada fazem...
* Deixar as associações florestais continuar funcionar na marmelada que funcionam há décadas...
* Jorrar dinheiro nos meios de combate é como jorrar gasolina no fogo...já para não falar na corrupção...
* Não promover o emparcelamento e reorganização florestal é adiar o problema 'ad eternum'...
* As pessoas só plantam eucaliptos pq existe mercado e é a única forma de rentabilizarem (pouco) os terrenos que têm/herdaram...senão é só prejuízo e as pessoas não têm rendimentos...
* Ninguém quer comprar terrenos florestais...comprar terrenos florestais é comprar problemas...agora o que está a dar é arrendar...
* Pinheiro Bravo é bem pior que eucalipto...em termos de fogo
* Leio por aqui muita coisa, mas muita gente não sabe o que se passa no 'mundo rural'...banhos de humildade precisam-se...
* As pessoas têm de escrever menos e reinvindicar mais...se estão à espera que os governos resolvam, bem podem esperar sentados...é ver a triste figura do PM esta semana...


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 17:12)

Estão a surgir muitos incendio nos distritos de Bragança e Vila Real.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 17:27)

Infelizmente em Portugal existe muita gente "doente" que gosta de ver o fogo.
O meu pai, está sempre a dizer, no tempo do Salazar isto não acontecia....


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

LMMS disse:


> Estão a surgir muitos incendio nos distritos de Bragança e Vila Real.



Provavelmente provocados pelas trovoadas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

LMMS disse:


> Infelizmente em Portugal existe muita gente "doente" que gosta de ver o fogo.
> O meu pai, está sempre a dizer, no tempo do Salazar isto não acontecia....



É ir desenterrá-lo, voltar a instituir a ditadura e nunca mais arde nada.


----------



## dvieira (14 Jul 2022 às 17:47)

Sim muitos deles em Bragança e Vila Real pela trovoada. Atenção também á mudanças da direcção do vento. Pois aqui e em muitos sítios já deve haver nortada.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente provocados pelas trovoadas.


Sim, é referente à trovoada!


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 17:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É ir desenterrá-lo, voltar a instituir a ditadura e nunca mais arde nada.


Só falei de factos, ondas de calor sempre existiram, mas no tempo desse senhor, nada disto acontecia, cada um que tire as conclusões que quiser.
Em Espanha as temperaturas são semelhantes às nossas e nada de semelhante em quantidade de ignições com Portugal, portanto, conclusões, quem as quer que as tire, mas sem incluir a ressuscitação de defuntos!


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 18:00)

Incendio pelo que me parece perto da Tapada de Mafra, esperemos que isto não seja nada de mais!







Editado :
Resolvido!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

LMMS disse:


> Só falei de factos, ondas de calor sempre existiram, mas no tempo desse senhor, nada disto acontecia, cada um que tire as conclusões que quiser.
> Em Espanha as temperaturas são semelhantes às nossas e nada de semelhante em quantidade de ignições com Portugal, portanto, conclusões, quem as quer que as tire, mas sem incluir a ressuscitação de defuntos!


Não falaste de factos coisa nenhuma. Falaste daquilo que uma pessoa te disse. Vale o que vale. Primeiro, no tempo da outra senhora os terrenos eram trabalhados. Era a única forma de boa parte da população não morrer de fome. Não há qualquer comparação com o que se passa nos dias de hoje. Depois, nas ditaduras, a verdade não chega às pessoas. Sabes o que foram as cheias de 1967? Se não sabes, investiga. É assim que a verdade é tratada nas ditaduras. Terceiro, quem tiver saudades de ditaduras, tem bom remédio. Ainda há algumas por onde escolher e, pelos vistos, não há incêndios. É aproveitar. Finalmente, concordo no que diz respeito à ressurreição do dito. Está muito bem morto. Conclusões, quem quiser que as tire. Também concordamos nesse ponto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Welcome to the future.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 18:45)

É preciso comparar caso a caso as ignições desta tarde nos distritos de Bragança e Vila Real com o registo das DEA's, admitindo que este registo é suficientemente completo.
O número destas ignições, e foram muito menos do que por exemplo em qualquer outro distrito do Norte e Centro, com possível relação com as DEAs é mínimo, cinco talvez.






Este, Soutelinho, foi quase de certeza provocado pela DEA das 17:50 utc de 32,7 kA.
*



*

O de Sambade, que já está em resolução, também.

O de Junqueira não teve DEAs perto, nas horas anteriores.
Cambeses também não (as trovoadas só chegaram, e nem perto, depois da hora de início).

Depois de verificar todos penso que encontrarei mais dois ou três.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 19:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Welcome to the future.


Afinal, parece que o meu pai tem razão, pois ele ainda cá está comigo (84 Anos) 





Fonte: Territorium 21 Artigo17


----------



## mecre90 (14 Jul 2022 às 19:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sei se é do calor, mas às vezes ponho-me a pensar coisas parvas, do tipo:
> 
> No tempo das conquistas, desde o D. Afonso Henriques, também andavam assim com este calor, uns a cavalo e a maioria a correr pelos matos de norte a sul, debaixo de 40 e tal graus contra os mouros? É de doidos..
> 
> ...


 Por acaso estima-se que na altura da reconquista as temperaturas médias eram mais baixas que actualmente. Aliás, tera mesmo ocorrido uma pequena idade do gelo entre a época medieval e a época moderna.


----------



## Hawk (14 Jul 2022 às 19:28)

Por que morreram 21 pessoas nos fogos de 2003?
					

No momento em que se fala na prevenção dos fogos no próximo Verão, um dado parece estar esquecido: como evitar as mortes nos incêndios, que ocorreram em elevado número no ano passado? Foi para tentar responder a esta pergunta que o investigador Domi




					www.publico.pt
				




Uma notícia com quase 20 anos. Os mesmos especialistas a dizer o mesmo de sempre. Andamos num loop em que cada ano trágico é o novo reset para o que se vai fazer a seguir. Mas o "a seguir" nunca acontece.

Grandes incêndios sempre houve. Bombeiros feridos/mortos em episódios isolados, infelizmente também. Uma variável nova que os últimos anos trouxeram foi o fogo a lamber a casa das pessoas e algumas a serem mesmo consumidas pelas chamas. Isso era menos frequente. E aí a culpa não pode ser atribuída exclusivamente aos maluquinhos que deitam fogo, ao eucalipto ou à cut-off. Gosto muito de percorrer as aldeias nos confins do país. Antigamente perguntava "quem vai morar aqui daqui a 20 anos?". Hoje pergunto "quem vai morar aqui daqui a 5"? Eu acho que ninguém. Parece que os mais jovens não estão disponiveís para morar a 100 km da urgência mais próxima...

Em cada 3 casas, uma devoluta. Onde antes havia pomares, mato mato mato. Não há faixas de contenção e o senhor de 50 anos que apagava as faúlhas que caíam no seu quintal, hoje tem 85 e está numa cadeira de rodas.

Tenho muita pena pelos velhotes que estão nessas aldeias perdidas. Os últimos dias vão ser passados sentados no banquinho ao sol porque a oliveira que dava sombra queimou com uma serra preta até perder de vista.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 19:33)

LMMS disse:


> Afinal, parece que o meu pai tem razão, pois ele ainda cá está comigo (84 Anos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, porque os dados do tempo da outra senhora serão exaustivos e de muita confiança. 
 Também tenho para a troca. O meu, que felizmente também está comigo, tem 86 (e meio!) e como gostava tanto do tempo do Botas desandou daqui para fora assim que pode apesar de ganhar, na altura, mais do que um professor primário. No final de contas, vale apenas o que vale: um testemunho. Mas o meu foi coerente. Não gostava de ditaduras e foi para uma democracia. Quando o país dele já era uma democracia, voltou. Tem boa memória, ainda, felizmente. De tal modo que ainda se lembra de ver arder perto da aldeia...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 19:36)

mecre90 disse:


> (Na televisão)


Isso, certamente. Não havia incêndios, nem violência doméstica, nem pedofilia, nem corrupção, nem mortalidade infantil e as pessoas não se matavam por causa de meia dúzia de metros de um terreno (tal era a fome), por causa de acessos à água ou por causa de caminhos. O meu avô paterno, nascido em 1901 e GNR nunca viu nada disso...


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 19:38)

Aqui ficam as minhas soluções para reduzir este problema
1 - Construção de centrais de Biomassa em todos os Distritos
2 - A limpeza florestal fica a cargo das centrais, municípios com a ajuda estatal, proprietários pagam uma percentagem de acordo com o tamanho da propriedade.
3 - Dar um ultimato aos proprietários florestais, quem não cadastrar as propriedades até fim de 2023, fica sem as ditas, venda a leilão!
5 - Incendiários condenados com transito em julgado, nos alertas laranja e vermelho, ficam retidos na habitação com pulseira eletrónica.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 19:42)

LMMS disse:


> Em Espanha as temperaturas são semelhantes às nossas e nada de semelhante em quantidade de ignições com Portugal


Depende da Espanha. Na Galiza há tantos incêndios como em Portugal e os problemas são praticamente os mesmos que cá, já na Andaluzia existe um planeamento centralizado que reduz bastante o risco de incêndio. A questão é que, enquanto houver um predomínio do minifúndio em muitas regiões e de terrenos que nem se sabe de quem são (e muitas outras questões), será sempre muito complicado fazer uma gestão digna da floresta nacional. 



LMMS disse:


> Afinal, parece que o meu pai tem razão, pois ele ainda cá está comigo (84 Anos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1º - Dados oficiais do tempo do Estado Novo são o que são e não devem ser levados à letra. São dados totalmente censurados e não correspondem àquilo que realmente se vivia no terreno muitas vezes. Há muitos indícios de que havia muitos mais incêndios do que aquilo que se vê no gráfico, sobretudo pelo facto de muitos bombeiros voluntários ficarem feridos por incêndios nessa altura e familiares por vezes nem sabiam o que se tinha passado realmente; 
2º - Ao longo da década de 1960, o número de ocorrências foi aumentando, e isso coincidiu exatamente com o aumento do êxodo rural e do pico da diáspora portuguesa, que levou a um aumento do abandono das terras. A única semelhança entre o registo de ocorrências/área ardida e o regime está na cosmética do gráfico, já que após o dia 25 de abril de 1974 acabou a censura nestas estatísticas. Porque terá sido assim?!


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2022 às 21:58)

Quem se lembra?  https://jornaleconomico.pt/noticias...tuguesas-em-destaque-no-new-york-times-480179


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2022 às 22:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sei se é do calor, mas às vezes ponho-me a pensar coisas parvas, do tipo:
> 
> No tempo das conquistas, desde o D. Afonso Henriques, também andavam assim com este calor, uns a cavalo e a maioria a correr pelos matos de norte a sul, debaixo de 40 e tal graus contra os mouros? É de doidos..
> 
> ...



Não havia imprensa, registos.

Incendiários eram executados(?)

Iluminação, confeção de refeições e aquecimento noturno certamente iniciaram muitos incêndios.

Número e dispersão da população muito menor. Muita coisa certamente torrou durante muitos, muitos dias.


----------



## huguh (14 Jul 2022 às 23:05)

Tantos incendios houve por dia durante esta semana no concelho de Baião que algum tinha que pegar a sério, acabaram por ser dois..
dia de nevoeiro por aqui devido ao fumo dos incendios de baião, as faulhas eram muitas. no café nem valia a pena limpar as mesas que passado 5minutos estavam todas sujas novamente

felizmente agora para  a noite parece que melhorou, nao sei se o incendio melhorou ou o vento mudou


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

Incêndios na zona de Ourem/Pombal, a ver se se fica por ali.
2187+2969+3603=8759 Hectares!!


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2022 às 23:43)

Situações delicadas a esta hora:
2 em Baião
2 em Pombal
Penafiel
Ponte de Barca


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

Só deixar uma nota, independentemente das condições climaticas vividas nestes dias em Portugal, não pode haver qualquer margem de dúvidas para a mão criminosa e a indústria do fogo em Portugal. Vergonho e muito triste!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

jonas disse:


> Situações delicadas a esta hora:
> 2 em Baião
> 2 em Pombal
> Penafiel
> Ponte de Barca


Bem visível o incêndio de Croca Penafiel do alto de Valongo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2022 às 00:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bem visível o incêndio de Croca Penafiel do alto de Valongo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Arde também em Baltar (cruzeiro?)


----------



## huguh (15 Jul 2022 às 01:32)

O incêndio em Ponte da Barca obrigou à retirada da população da aldeia de Froufe.

Em entrevista à CNN Portugal, o presidente da Câmara de Ponte da Barca, Augusto Marinho, revelou que se vivem "momentos difíceis e preocupantes".

"Acabámos de retirar pessoas da aldeia de Froufe e temos mais duas aldeias que estamos a verificar se é seguro a população manter-se lá ou se as temos de retirar”, começou por explicar.










						Chamas não dão tréguas em Ponte da Barca. Uma aldeia evacuada e mais duas em risco
					

O incêndio em Ponte da Barca obrigou à retirada da população da aldeia de Froufe. Em entrevista à CNN Portugal, o presidente da Câmara de Ponte da Barca, Augusto Marinho, revelou que se vivem "momentos difíceis e preocupantes". "Acabámos de retirar pessoas da aldeia de Froufe e temos mais duas...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2022 às 03:57)

huguh disse:


> O incêndio em Ponte da Barca obrigou à retirada da população da aldeia de Froufe.
> 
> Em entrevista à CNN Portugal, o presidente da Câmara de Ponte da Barca, Augusto Marinho, revelou que se vivem "momentos difíceis e preocupantes".
> 
> ...



 não compreendo isto. É um incêndio desta dimensão em pleno *único Parque Nacional do país* e não vejo, repito, não vejo a mesma quantidade de meios de outros fogos!

Foi dito que o terreno era difícil, no entanto nunca foram usados mais do que *dois meios aéreos*!!

Já arderam mais de *dez quilómetros quadrados!

*


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2022 às 09:21)

Grande reforço de meios em Ponte da Barca (caminha para os 300 opr)... em pleno parque nacional...
No Marão ainda ativo o fogo com mais de 150 opr no combate;
Também no outro incêndio em Baião, em Ancede (incrivel o número de ignições nesta freguesia nos últimos dias) quase 100opr combatem o fogo;
Penafiel ainda ativo com cerca de 50 opr no combate;
Incêndios de Pombal dominados!__


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2022 às 10:37)

A área ardida contabilizada pelo ICNF este ano vai nos 38616 ha, Já se ultrapassou a área ardida em todo o ano passado e ainda vamos a meio de Julho.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

Voltando ao tema das florestas existem aqui na zona da estrela e gardunha  pequenas florestas de carvalhos castanheiros ou azinheiras onde por mais fogos que apareçam não conseguem penetrar nessas zonas 
É importante entender que fogos sempre existiram e fazem parte do ecossistema em alturas que nem bombeiros havia, obviamente que quando se transforma Portugal numa mini Austrália com imensos aglomerados populacionais tem tudo para correr mal


----------



## Devas (15 Jul 2022 às 12:06)

Desde as 7h que lavra 1 incêndio no Parque Natural de Montesinho na zona da Petisqueira... 58 op 17 viat. Sem meios aéreos... O vento tem estado forte, penso que de leste, o que dificulta o combate. Desde manhã cedo que se sente em Bragança cheiro a queimado e névoa de fumo


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (15 Jul 2022 às 12:17)

Nos próximos longos anos vamos ter disto, temos uma floresta que não é floresta, arde mato, giesta, codessos, esteva, sem qualquer valor económico, 90% das zonas com eucalipto que ardem, os proprietários têm o espaço sem qualquer ordenamento, cortam um eucalipto, naquele local vão rebentar uns 10 e assim ficam até vir um incêndio e limpar aquilo tudo.

Aqui falaram que no tempo do Salazar não ardia tanto, mas não era por ser uma ditadura, era porque o território era muito muito diferente.
Hoje vemos um incêndio chegar perto das aldeias porque a floresta (ou espécie de floresta) começou a entrar pelas aldeias a dentro, os espaços que outrora era de cultivo estão completamente ao abandono e ocupados por silvados, matos, etc... Com a ausência desses locais que antigamente criavam uma descontinuidade de combustível e permitiam ter um ponto de ancoragem para os incêndios, temos outro problema, concentração de muitos meios para defesa dos perímetros habitacionais e necessidade de evacuações.

A progressão dos incêndios também mudou muito, ondas de calor sempre tivemos, isso é certo, mas tínhamos  invernos mais chuvosos, as espécies arbustivas e arbóreas absorviam muita humidade, os solos tinham humidade, hoje ao fim de uma semana de chuva, vêm dois dias de sol e já vemos incêndios.

Em relação aos meios aéreos, a intervenção dos mesmos têm muitas limitações no grandes IF, por vezes muito fumo que não garante a segurança necessária para a atuação, grande intensidade das chamas em que as descargas não têm qualquer efeito prático, necessidade de consolidar o local onde é feita a descarga, para isso é necessário ter lá equipas terrestres. Para as aeronaves de asa rotativa muito importante ter um ponto de água que garanta uma cadência de descargas elevada, o que no território nacional não se verifica, todos os presidentes de câmara quer um helicóptero no seu quintal mas constrói ZERO pontos de água (felizmente existem algumas excepções, mas muito poucas). Por isso era importante alguém esclarecer que os meios aéreos dão um importante apoio mas muitas mas mesmo muitas vezes andam a descarregar água sem qualquer efeito prático pelo atrás descrito.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Incêndio em Espanha está mais próximo da Petisqueira e aldeia já foi evacuada.​
Sex, 15/07/2022 - 13:50







Está a progredir o incêndio que está a consumir mato em Espanha, muito perto da fronteira com Portugal.

Neste momento, tem três frentes activas e está a menos de um quilómetro com a Petisqueira, aldeia do concelho de Bragança. Segundo o presidente da União de Freguesias de São Julião de Palácios e Deilão, à qual pertence Petisqueira, avançou que a localidade já foi evacuada.

"Está muito feio até porque a frente está a crescer, os meios estão a chegar, mas estamos a falar de mato muito denso, também há algum vento que não tem estado ajudar. 

Vamos ter incêndio para mais umas horas. A aldeia já foi evacuada, as pessoas estão em segurança, agora a prioridade é também defender o edificado”, disse Altino Pires.

Há 56 operacionais do distrito no terreno, apoiados por 18 viaturas e duas máquinas de arrasto.

 De acordo com o comandante dos Bombeiros de Bragança, Carlos Martins, espera-se que o vento, durante a tarde, trave a propagação do incêndio até território português.









						Incêndio em Espanha está mais próximo da Petisqueira e aldeia já foi evacuada
					

Neste momento, tem três frentes activas e está a menos de um quilómetro com a Petisqueira, aldeia do concelho de Bragança. Segundo o presidente da União de Freguesias de São Julião de Palácios e Deilão, à qual pertence Petisqueira, avançou que a localidade já foi evacuada.




					www.brigantia.pt


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 15:44)

O Incendio em Espanha no parque natural de las Batuecas está gigante! 

Já com quase 6000 Hectares contabilizados, e a área do vermelho mais claro ainda sem contabilização.
Isto pode chegar a mais de 20000 hectares.
O incendio de Pedrogão consumiu 27500 Hectares, só por comparação.
Os ventos têm estado de W, SSW, pelo que pode ajudar a não ir para a maior parte do parque


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

@LMMS tens uma mapa do género para Baião?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

LMMS disse:


> O Incendio em Espanha no parque natural de las Batuecas está gigante!
> 
> Já com quase 6000 Hectares contabilizados, e a área do vermelho mais claro ainda sem contabilização.
> Isto pode chegar a mais de 20000 hectares.
> ...


Viva, onde posso consultar esses dados?


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2022 às 17:00)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> @LMMS tens uma mapa do género para Baião?





Charlie Moreira disse:


> Viva, onde posso consultar esses dados?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



 https://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/apps/effis_current_situation/

Vão a "_burnt Area Locator_" no canto inferior esquerdo. Ou fazem zoom sobre a mancha referente ao incêndio que querem consultar e clicam no lado direito do rato em "_dispaly layers info_".


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Viva, onde posso consultar esses dados?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Já respondido pelo Staff!


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 17:11)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> @LMMS tens uma mapa do género para Baião?








*Ultima Semana*


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2022 às 17:13)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> @LMMS tens uma mapa do género para Baião?



O de Baião vai com 711ha contabilizados, mas a área ardida deverá certamente ser maior.


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2022 às 17:15)

MSantos disse:


> O de Baião vai com 711ha contabilizados, mas a área ardida deverá certamente ser maior.


É já no Marão... grande área de mato com poucos acessos... deverá aumentar infelizmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2022 às 19:57)

Incêndios. Este já é o ano com maior área ardida desde 2017​








						Incêndios. Este já é o ano com maior área ardida desde 2017
					

Os incêndios florestais consumiram este ano mais de 38 mil hectares, cerca de 25.000 dos quais na última semana, a maior área ardida desde 2017, segundos dados provisórios ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## huguh (15 Jul 2022 às 19:59)

Mais um dia de muito fumo cheiro a queimado e chuva de faulhas, dos incêndios de Baião

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2022 às 20:18)

Ainda por confirmar, mas aparentemente temos acidente aéreo com um fireboss que combatia em Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## Devas (15 Jul 2022 às 20:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda por confirmar, mas aparentemente temos acidente aéreo com um fireboss que combatia em Torre de Moncorvo.


Já aparece na CS...









						Avião ligeiro caiu em Foz Côa quando combatia incêndio
					

Um avião ligeiro despenhou-se, ao final do dia, na zona de Foz Côa, quando combatia um incêndio rural. A Proteção




					centrotv.sapo.pt


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

Avião de combate aos incêndios caiu em Foz Côa.​
*Avião de combate aos incêndios caiu em Vila Nova de Foz Côa*

A Proteção Civil revelou, esta sexta-feira, que um avião de combate aos incêndios caiu em Castelo Melhor, Vila Nova de Foz Côa, no distrito da Guarda.









						Seis fogos de ″maior preocupação″ no norte do país
					

A situação de contingência em Portugal, por causa dos incêndios, vai prolongar-se até domingo. Nessa altura, será feita uma nova avaliação. Já arderam até 15 mil hectares na última semana e este número ainda está a ser contabilizado.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 20:48)

O incendio que vem da Espanha para Portugal para a Petisqueira tem rajadas a esta hora até 50km/h e com o vento a o mandar para Portugal.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

A CMTV a noticiar que, infelizmente, o piloto do avião que se despenhou na zona de Foz Côa, faleceu...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2022 às 21:24)

Snifa disse:


> A CMTV a noticiar que, infelizmente, o piloto do avião que se despenhou na zona de Foz Côa, faleceu...


 
Sim, infelizmente parece que se confirma o falecimento do único ocupante do avião Fireboss, já vários meios de comunicação social avançaram com a notícia! Sentimentos a família e paz à sua alma


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 21:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, infelizmente parece que se confirma o falecimento do único ocupante do avião Fireboss, já vários meios de comunicação social avançaram com a notícia! Sentimentos a família e paz à sua alma



Pelas notícias estaria a tentar aterrar de emergência na estrada nacional 222, eventualmente alguma avaria no avião..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

Snifa disse:


> Pelas notícias estaria a tentar aterrar de emergência na estrada nacional 222, eventualmente alguma avaria no avião..


Pertencia ao centro de meios aéreos de Viseu , teria cerca de 30 anos , e tinha nacionalidade portuguesa! Enfim, notícia muito triste    

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 21:46)

O Incendio de Ponte da Barca. está perto de casa de meus familiares, marcação Branca!
O meu Pai nasceu ali no Padrão em Vila Nova de Muía.
E foi fogo posto, por um encapuzado segundo testemunhos!
Está perto do Barral, tem lá um santuário onde segundo um jovem pastor dois dias antes da aparição de Nossa Senhora na Cova da Iria lhe apareceu a pedir para os da terra rezarem pelo fim da Guerra cantando à Estrela do Céu!


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 22:20)

Não sei se este Tweet é de fonte segura, mas diz que Portugal enviou um Canadair para ajudar a França a combater um incendio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2022 às 22:35)

Sempre gostei desta senhora


----------



## huguh (15 Jul 2022 às 22:50)

*O comandante-piloto que morreu na sequência da queda do avião anfíbio em Vila Nova de Foz Côa é André Rafael Serra, de cerca de 30 anos, natural do Barreiro.*

Apesar de jovem, o piloto tinha 12 anos de experiência de pilotagem deste tipo de aviões, em contexto de formação e de ação.
André Rafael Serra era casado e residia em Lisboa. Integrou a Força Aérea Portuguesa em 2009 e era considerado um piloto experiente. Perto das 20 horas, André Rafael Serra pilotava o avião anfíbio Fire Boss no combate ao incêndio em Urra, Torre de Moncorvo, quando foi abastecer junto ao rio Douro em Castelo Melhor, Vila Nova de Foz Côa.

Com a aeronave atestada, logo à saída do abastecimento, na quinta do Crasto, bateu no primeiro socalco de uma vinha e bateu ainda em mais dois antes de cair. O avião caiu na quinta, junto à Estrada Nacional 222. Da queda resultou um pequeno incêndio, prontamente apagado pelos meios que estavam perto. O corpo foi encontrado carbonizado, mas só a autópsia vai desvendar a causa da morte.









						André Rafael Serra, o jovem piloto do Barreiro que morreu em Foz Côa
					

O comandante-piloto que morreu na sequência da queda do avião anfíbio em Vila Nova de Foz Côa é André Rafael Serra, de cerca de 30 anos, natural do Barreiro.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2022 às 19:59)

Incêndio de Chaves muito complicado.... basta abrir o "Meteo Trás os Montes"... grande pirocumulo


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2022 às 20:04)

“Basta ir a áreas ardidas como em Monchique e ver que a floresta continua exatamente na mesma ou até pior”​





						"Basta ir a áreas ardidas como em Monchique e ver que a floresta continua exatamente na mesma ou até pior" - Postal do Algarve
					

Florestas: Ambientalistas pedem gestão do eucalipto para ordenar floresta




					postal.pt


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

Área afectada pelo incêndio do Gerês (Cidadelhe, Ponte da Barca).
Escala no canto inferior direito. No canto superior direito é possível ver um dos braços da albufeira do Alto Lindoso, quase seco.

Imagens Sentinel.

Antes (8 de Julho)





Depois (16 de Julho)





EDIÇÃO: imagens melhoradas.


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

*Incêndio em Chaves. Situação mais complicada está em Torre de Ervededo*

O incêndio de Chaves já destruiu nove casas, duas delas de primeira habitação.
Mais de 300 bombeiros tentam apagar o fogo que reacendeu esta tarde e está a ameaçar vários pontos do concelho.
Uma das situações mais complicadas é na localidade de Torre de Ervededo.
-----------------------------------------------

Depois de dominados os incendios de Baião, agora temos um aqui ainda mais perto da Régua, já em Mesão Frio... já quase com 100 operacionais


----------



## JCARL (17 Jul 2022 às 00:11)

Era interessante estudar os casos das horas de início dos fogos.
A esta hora e segundo o Prociv, dos 50 fogos activos 18 (36 %) deles começaram depois das 21 horas!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2022 às 09:53)

Mais uma causa de incêndio que não me passava pela cabeça...









						Em Bustelo arderam 2.000 hectares e tudo pode ter começado com o rebentamento de um pneu
					

O presidente da Câmara de Chaves estimou em 2.000 hectares a área ardida no fogo que deflagrou de Bustelo e que terá tido origem num acidente com o ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2022 às 13:16)

Chaves ainda ativo... vamos ver se o agarram hoje;
O Marão arde outra vez, já quase 100opr no combate;
Reacendimento forte em Pinhel.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Mais uma causa de incêndio que não me passava pela cabeça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Peninsula Ibérica atingiu, por estes dias, à volta dos 60°C no solo. Não será preciso muito para originar uma ignição com temperaturas destas, tenha sido esse o caso em concreto ou não.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2022 às 13:58)

jonas disse:


> Chaves ainda ativo... vamos ver se o agarram hoje;
> O Marão arde outra vez, já quase 100opr no combate;
> Reacendimento forte em Pinhel.


"Algo de errado não está certo"

Incêndio no Marao em conclusão... No fogos.pt quando na CNN em direto deu uma frente de fogo enorme em mafomedes...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Algo de errado não está certo"
> 
> Incêndio no Matão em conclusão... No fogos.pt quando na CNN em direto deu uma frente de fogo enorme em mofomedes...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Também reparei nisso.. erro do site infelizmente.
Incrivel o número de ignições no concelho de Baião nos últimos dias... anda por la algum brincalhão


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2022 às 14:18)

jonas disse:


> Também reparei nisso.. erro do site infelizmente.
> Incrivel o número de ignições no concelho de Baião nos últimos dias... anda por la algum brincalhão


Penso que seja reacendimento do incêndio de teixeira.
Uma pena aquela zona é lindíssima.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 15:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A Peninsula Ibérica atingiu, por estes dias, à volta dos 60°C no solo. Não será preciso muito para originar uma ignição com temperaturas destas, tenha sido esse o caso em concreto ou não.



A jante já sem o pneu raspou no alcatrão e produziu faíscas. Provavelmente incendiou o mato da berma que não estava cortado...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 15:27)

Área ardida no incêndio dos eucaliptais de Estarreja (direcção Norte para a direita da imagem).
Escala 1 Km no canto inferior esquerdo.







(Imagem Sentinel dia 16)


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Incêndio no Fundão muito complicado.

Das Penhas Douradas avista-se uma densa coluna de fumo e já estão a cair projecções.

Meios aéreos do DECIR da Base de Viseu no TO. O Sol já está tapado. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 17:29)

criz0r disse:


> Incêndio no Fundão muito complicado.
> 
> Das Penhas Douradas avista-se uma densa coluna de fumo e já estão a cair projecções.
> 
> ...



A pluma de fumo passa por cima da Estrela, precisamente sobre a área de Manteigas:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> A pluma de fumo passa por cima da Estrela, precisamente sobre a área de Manteigas:


Incrível no fundão...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

Soutelinho (Montalegre), Chaves, Murça e Fundão bem visíveis no radar:






A ignição em Gouveia, início 17h34, pode ter sido uma projecção do Fundão.


----------



## dahon (17 Jul 2022 às 18:31)

StormRic disse:


> Área ardida no incêndio dos eucaliptais de Estarreja (direcção Norte para a direita da imagem).
> Escala 1 Km no canto inferior esquerdo.
> 
> 
> ...




E é neste contexto que o conteúdo desta entrevista faz todos sentido.....está de parabéns este senhor.








						Empresários querem plantar eucaliptos em matos para reduzir risco de incêndio
					

Proprietários florestais e indústria da celulose alertam que restrições ao aumento da área desta espécie têm causado “prejuízos económicos” ao país. Eucalipto representa 26% da floresta nacional.




					eco.sapo.pt


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 18:41)

Plumas de fumo, dos quatro maiores incêndios nesta altura, cada vez maiores e mais visíveis no radar:






O foco de Gouveia foi imdiatamente dominado e concluído em menos de uma hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2022 às 18:47)

Muito visiveis no radar, acelaração do vento pode piorar e muito a situação. 

Esperemos que fiquem resolvidos durante a noite, amanhã temos uma acelaração do vento ainda maior com a cut-off a correr para o Reino Unido...


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2022 às 19:07)

Pluma de fumo muito densa. Mal se respira aqui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:09)

Imensa nuvem de fumo conjunta dos incêndios do distrito de Vila Real.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:17)

Arouca, zona muito crítica!














						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Aveiro, Arouca, Santa Eulália
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 23, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:18)

criz0r disse:


> Pluma de fumo muito densa. Mal se respira aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde? Cova da Piedade ou Belver?

Já está em "resolução":








						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Setúbal, Barreiro, Santo António Da Charneca
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 16, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:27)

Soutelinho está a ser combatido do lado de Espanha, os meios deste lado são reduzidos, o vento leva o fogo para lá da fronteira mas pode reentrar em Vilar de Perdizes se o vento mudar.

"Fogo em Soutelinho de Raia, Chaves, alastrou-se a Espanha              
Nina Muschketat
O incêndio que deflagrou, por volta das 14h30 este domingo, em Soutelinho de Raia, em Chaves, já se alargou ao território espanhol, adianta a RTP. Não há habitações em risco, uma vez que se trata de uma zona de mato. No local estão 39 operacionais, apoiados por 10 meios terrestres e uma aeronave, e os bombeiros espanhóis já vieram acorrer."

Fonte: Público

"Ponto de situação às 18h
Lusa
As regiões norte e centro são hoje as mais afectadas pelos incêndios.
▶ No *concelho de Chaves, distrito de Vila Real*, um incêndio que começou na sexta-feira, pelas 14h45, em Bustelo, foi dado como controlado pelas 14h20.
O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Chaves, Nuno Vaz, disse à Lusa que no terreno está "um considerável dispositivo" para "debelar um conjunto de reacendimentos que têm vindo a acontecer, porque, de facto, dadas as elevadas temperaturas e o vento que se faz sentir, o incêndio não pode ser dado como extinto". Pelas 18h estavam no local 252 operacionais, apoiados por 77 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.
▶ Ainda *no distrito de Vila Real, no concelho de Murça*, pelas 16h35, eclodiu um incêndio no mato, em Cortinhas, na freguesia de Carva e Vilares, que está a ser combatido por 98 bombeiros, 23 viaturas e um meio aéreo.
▶ No *distrito do Porto*, o incêndio que deflagra desde hoje de manhã na *localidade de Mafómedes*, no concelho de Baião, voltou a estar activo com duas frentes.
Pelas 14h30, o incêndio, que deflagra numa zona de mato, chegou a estar identificado pelo _site_ da Proteção Civil como "em resolução", mas o comandante dos bombeiros de Baião, Alexandre Pinto, confirmou a sua reactivação.
"Está a lavrar numa zona inacessível, não há meios aéreos porque nós não pretendemos meios aéreos, no sentido em que não é possível consolidar o trabalho dos meios aéreos com meios terrestres, porque é impossível lá chegar", explicou. No terreno estão 110 homens, 30 viaturas e um meio aéreo, segundo a Protecção Civil.
▶ Na região centro, *em Leiria, no concelho de Pombal*, um incêndio florestal na zona de Carnide (Vale do Feto), que deflagrou cerca das 14h de hoje e entrou em resolução pelas 17h25, levou ao corte da auto-estrada 1 (A1) nos dois sentidos, na zona de Pombal, durante cerca de duas horas, tendo reaberto pelas 17h30.
▶ No *distrito da Guarda, no concelho de Pinhel*, um incêndio reactivou na localidade de Lameiras e pelas 17h, segundo fonte do CDOS da Guarda, estava a "ceder aos meios" e estes estavam a ser recolocados no terreno. No terreno encontram-se 126 homens, 35 viaturas e três meios aéreos.
▶ No *distrito de Castelo Branco, no concelho do Fundão*, cerca das 17h, o CDOS de Castelo Branco informava que o incêndio que eclodiu pelas 14h35, em Fatela, numa zona de mato, se mantinha com uma frente activa, não estando povoações em risco. No local, segundo o _site_ da ANEPC estão 290 homens, 76 viaturas e nove meios aéreos.
▶ Quanto aos incêndios dominados (10 em resolução e 34 em conclusão), mobilizavam 860 operacionais, com o apoio de 258 veículos e dois meios aéreos."


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:29)

4 meios aéreos em Arouca:









						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Aveiro, Arouca, Santa Eulália
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 23, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> A jante já sem o pneu raspou no alcatrão e produziu faíscas. Provavelmente incendiou o mato da berma que não estava cortado...


Sim, claro. O que eu quis dizer foi que não testemunhando a coisa não podia saber se tinha sido essa a causa ou não neste caso mas em teoria, com estas temperaturas, com tudo seco, é perfeitamente possível. As pessoas acham que neste país há um incendiário em cada esquina. Primeiro, não é preciso que haja tantos incendiários assim para que existam enormes problemas perante estas condições meteorológicas que atravessamos. Depois, há outras circunstâncias, por via da negligência ou até mesmo acidentais, como será essa, que podem correr mal.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2022 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> Onde? Cova da Piedade ou Belver?
> 
> Já está em "resolução":
> 
> ...


Estou nas Penhas Douradas. Nota-se a progressão exponencial da frente principal. Deve estar muito perto da localidade de Peraboa, Covilhã. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (17 Jul 2022 às 20:58)

dahon disse:


> E é neste contexto que o conteúdo desta entrevista faz todos sentido.....está de parabéns este senhor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No campo do combate aos incêndios, houve uma evolução a olhos vistos de há uns anos a esta parte. Atualmente, até em condições extremas parte das ignições são imediatamente debeladas. Pode-se sempre melhorar, mas a verdade é que o dispositivo de combate responde quase sempre à altura do acontecimento.

A nível de prevenção na melhoria de mentalidades da população também se têm feito progressos (o número de ignições globalmente tem diminuído), assim como na salvaguarda das populações acima de tudo o resto quando assim é necessário. Nesse aspecto o incêndio de Pedrógão foi um abre olhos muito grande e ajudou a mudar o paradigma.

E na parte de prevenção pré-verão, alteração da floresta, abertura de aceiros, limpeza de zonas sensíveis?
Nada, aparte de uma ou outra iniciativa municipal (onde até se inclui o meu município) claramente insuficiente. Está é a única área onde com o passar dos anos até se tem piorado.

Olhando a essas fantásticas ideias, ou a outras declarações como as do CEO da Altri que ainda há um par de meses veio chorar-se por ter que ir plantar eucaliptos para a Galiza porque aqui não o deixavam... não é difícil de perceber porquê. O lobby das celuloses é enorme, à semelhança de outros noutras áreas, e não interessa fazer-lhe frente.

A culpa não é do eucalipto. O eucalipto tem lugar na nossa floresta. Mas não pode ter, nunca devia ter tido, um lugar de destaque ou um papel principal. Porque agora grande parte da culpa da nossa situação atual é de uns poucos que têm poder suficiente para impedir que se façam reformas essenciais à floresta portuguesa em favor de um status quo que só lhes interessa a eles.


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2022 às 23:00)

por aqui novamente cheiro a queimado do incendio de Baião, regista-se o muito vento que se faz sentir desde as 16h.

por volta das 17h passou pelo menos um tanque dos bombeiros da Régua que foi para o incêndio de Murça


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 01:40)

Se não fôr este o tópico adequado, peço a um administrador que remova esta mensagem para o tópico devido. Obrigado.









						Os senhores da floresta
					

Estes senhores da floresta são os que estão nos bancos a financiar negócios insustentáveis e nas universidades a ensinar que a natureza é uma máquina a ser explorada, formando indivíduos competitivos e alienados da realidade, que a única coisa que p




					www.publico.pt


----------



## LMMS (18 Jul 2022 às 02:30)

Imagens de Satélite do Incendio de Ponte da Barca e o que diz o EFFIS


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 15:18)

Aumento enorme da quantidade de fumo com pirocumulus dos incêndios de Vila Real e Chaves.
Também uma pluma muito grande do incêndio mesmo na Guarda:














						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Guarda, Guarda, Guarda
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Murça, Carva E Vilares
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 83, Meios Terrestres: 21, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Tresminas
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 59, Meios Terrestres: 20, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Bustelo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Também inicado há menos de uma hora em Penalva do Castelo:









						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Viseu, Penalva Do Castelo, Trancozelos
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Vento moderado do quadrante Sul/SO






Temperaturas mais elevadas a norte do Douro, especialmente para o interior:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 16:18)

Provável Pirocumulus dos incêndios de Murça e Vila Pouca de Aguiar alcança os 6 Km de altitude:


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Direto de Murça na CNN... muito complicado, vento fortíssimo!


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

Pirocumulo enorme no IF Murça... Fotos em "Meteo Trás os Montes"


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2022 às 17:08)

jonas disse:


> Pirocumulo enorme no IF Murça... Fotos em "Meteo Trás os Montes"


Visto de Vila Real , está assim    Tem tanto de belo, como de triste e assustador  

Crédito da foto : Paulo Gonçalves



Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

Incêndio aproxima-se da cidade da Guarda​
Há 33 minutos






Para o combate às chamas foram já mobilizados três meios aéreos.​
O alerta foi dado às 14:13 e está a consumir uma zona de mato na Quinta do Zambito, uma localidade já muito próxima da cidade da Guarda.

Mobilizados para o terreno foram 100 operacionais, 33 veículos e três meios aéreos, de acordo com informação partilhada no site da Proteção Civil.









						Incêndio aproxima-se da cidade da Guarda
					

Para o combate às chamas foram já mobilizados três meios aéreos. As estradas A25 e IP5 têm troços cortados.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Visto de Vila Real , está assim    Tem tanto de belo, como de triste e assustador
> 
> Crédito da foto : Paulo Gonçalves
> 
> ...



Isso já está próximo de ser um Pirocumulonimbus. 

Sinal de uma enorme carga calorífica, é com certeza povoamento florestal de alta densidade.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


> Mobilizados para o terreno foram 100 operacionais, 33 veículos e três meios aéreos, de acordo com informação partilhada no site da Proteção Civil.



Parece-me, em comparação com outros incêndios neste mês, que o dispositivo de ataque inicial é claramente insuficiente! Resultado da proliferação de ignições espalhadas por toda a região Norte e parte do Centro. Terminou o estado de contingência e é o descalabro na prevenção onde ainda há condições meteorológicas e de secura muito perigosas.


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2022 às 18:24)

Grande incêndio em Penafiel... feio visto daqui


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

jonas disse:


> Grande incêndio em Penafiel... feio visto daqui



Além do de Paredes aí mesmo!


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2022 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> Além do de Paredes aí mesmo!


Parece estar calmo... já esteve pior...
Última hora: 2 mortes em Murça


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2022 às 18:33)

​Casal morre quando tentava fugir dos incêndios em Murça.​
*Um homem e uma mulher, com cerca de 70 anos, morreram na tarde desta segunda-feira, em Murça, quando tentavam fugir de carro dos incêndios que assolam o concelho.*

De acordo com informações recolhidas pelo JN, o casal ter-se-á despistado quando fugia das chamas e acabaram por falecer no interior do veículo.

Os idosos são antigos emigrantes que residiam perto da aldeia de Penabeice.









						Casal morre quando tentava fugir dos incêndios em Murça
					

Um homem e uma mulher, com cerca de 70 anos, morreram na tarde desta segunda-feira, em Murça, quando tentavam fugir de carro dos incêndios que assolam o concelho.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## JCARL (18 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

Imagem do Sat24 pelas 18:00 Lx


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2022 às 18:54)

Em alerta CNN, há bombeiros cercados pelo fogo na Aldeia de Jou em Murça, com grandes dificuldades e não conseguem sair de lá...

Vai-se tentar com máquinas pesadas abrir um caminho para fugirem, de acordo com a CNN.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

este distrito de Vila Real está  a levar uma razia nos ultimos dias.
mais um incendio agora em Barqueiros, apenas a alguns km daqui com 39op e muito cheiro a incendio


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

Hoje foi uma espécie de Leslie 2.0, mas com a cut-off a rumar para norte e a intensificar tudo.

Sabia-se do perigo que seria o dia de hoje se não se tivessem extinto os incêndios durante a noite, o de Chaves é exemplo disso.

Arrisco-me até a dizer que era o dia mais crítico para incêndios desta onda, mas as entidades quiseram sair do estado de contingência? Porquê? Com exemplos do passado idênticos? IPMA não estudou o dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 ou adormeceu?


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2022 às 10:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje foi uma espécie de Leslie 2.0, mas com a cut-off a rumar para norte e a intensificar tudo.
> 
> Sabia-se do perigo que seria o dia de hoje se não se tivessem extinto os incêndios durante a noite, o de Chaves é exemplo disso.
> 
> Arrisco-me até a dizer que era o dia mais crítico para incêndios desta onda, mas as entidades quiseram sair do estado de contingência? Porquê? Com exemplos do passado idênticos? IPMA não estudou o dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 ou adormeceu?



Em abono da verdade, a maior parte dos distritos do interior norte e centro continuavam em risco extremo de incêndio ontem. O presidente do IPMA há dias explicou que compete ao IPMA lançar avisos de acordo com os seus critérios meteorológicos e desenhar os mapas de risco de incêndio. E nem sempre um aviso vermelho por temperatura alta significa a situação mais gravosa do ponto de vista do risco de incêndio.
Se é uma situação de alerta, ou de contigência, ou de emergência, etc, essa é uma decisão política.

Aí parece-me que ainda há muito trabalho a fazer, já toda a gente sabe as regras do 3 30's mas se calhar é preciso começar a dar pesos diferentes às coisas. 45 graus sem vento é pior do que 29 graus com rajadas de 70 ou 80km/h? Duvido, mas quem está no terreno saberá melhor.

Também é preciso ter em conta a forma como a mensagem passada é interpretada. Um dos motivos pelos quais Outubro de 2017 foi uma tragédia foi precisamente porque tinha sido anunciada uma mudança de padrão (alegadamente a Ophelia ia trazer chuva) e quem trabalha no campo correu riscos pensando que o dia seguinte seria chuvoso como uma frente de Outono normal.


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2022 às 12:42)

Mais de 700 opr em Murça.... a área ardida aparenta ser enorme


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

jonas disse:


> Mais de 700 opr em Murça.... a área ardida aparenta ser enorme



Estatisticamente uniram o IR Murça com o IR Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Grosso modo, cerca de 8.500 hectares divididos pelos concelhos de Murça, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Valpaços.















						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Murça, Carva E Vilares
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 83, Meios Terrestres: 21, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2022 às 13:18)

A sede da AFLODOUNORTE, Associação Florestal do Vale do Douro Norte ardeu no sequência do incendio de Murça.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2022 às 13:23)

MSantos disse:


> A sede da AFLODOUNORTE, Associação Florestal do Vale do Douro Norte ardeu no sequência do incendio de Murça.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2022 às 13:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Já tinha visto imagens, uma colega minha de curso trabalhava nesse edifício.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2022 às 16:40)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Incrível as imagens que nos chegam do Reino Unido, no dia em que todos os recordes de temperatura máxima foram batidos  









						Incêndios consomem várias casas em Londres. Situação considerada “crítica” na capital britânica
					

Ao todo, 105 carros de bombeiros foram mobilizados para combater chamas em locais como Upminster, Wennington, Southgate, Wembley ou Croydon




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

Novos IR hoje, todos esta tarde (até parecem concertados).
A hora na referência do link é a da actualização, não do início, claro.
Vários iniciaram à volta das 16h.









						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Santarém, Rio Maior, São João Da Ribeira E Ribeira De São João
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Leiria, Leiria, Colmeias E Memória
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Leiria, Ansião, Santiago Da Guarda
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 3, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mesão Frio, Barqueiros
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-12-2022 05:06] Incêndio em Braga, Vieira Do Minho, Caniçada E Soengas
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 15, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Antigos:









						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Murça, Carva E Vilares
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 83, Meios Terrestres: 21, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [07-12-2022 13:13] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Bustelo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

A continuar esta tendência de AG a Europa Central e do Norte, que não está minimamente preparada para os incêndios do género dos que temos por cá, vão começar a ter vagas de calor e incêndios parecidos com os que há aqui na Europa Mediterrânica, com a agravante de que os ecossistemas daquela região não evoluíram com o fogos recorrentes e os ecossistemas estão muito menos adaptados ao fogo, logo os impates ambientais serão muito mais graves e talvez irreversíveis à escala humana.


----------



## huguh (19 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

não sei qual era a alternativa, se calhar nem havia.. mas muito... muito perigoso.. algo ali no meio e já não saiam dali


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível as imagens que nos chegam do Reino Unido, no dia em que todos os recordes de temperatura máxima foram batidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os incendiários tugas foram todos de férias para Inglaterra...
É continuar como estamos que está tudo bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2022 às 18:02)

huguh disse:


> não sei qual era a alternativa, se calhar nem havia.. mas muito... muito perigoso.. algo ali no meio e já não saiam dali


Por acaso acabei de ver esse video também, e até fiquei arripiado, só de olhar para tal perigosidade, é preciso muita coragem, e nem olhar para trás.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

*Mais de 50 detidos pelo crime de incêndio florestal este ano.*

Mais de 50 pessoas foram detidas este ano pela GNR pelo crime de incêndio florestal, mais 20 do que em igual período de 2021, revelou hoje o ministro da Administração Interna. "No ano passado havia cerca de 30 detidos por esta altura e este ano temos mais de 50 detidos", precisou José Luís Carneiro na comissão parlamentar de Assuntos Constitucionais, Direitos, Liberdades e Garantias.

O ministro deu também conta que este ano estão identificados mais de 500 suspeitos por atitudes dolosas em relação à floresta, enquanto em 2021 estavam identificados cerca de 300. "A atuação das autoridades tem resultado", frisou, sublinhando a outra dimensão que tem a ver com a fiscalização e ações de sensibilização em relação às limpezas dos espaços rurais.









						Governo prolonga situação de alerta até 21 de julho
					

O Jornal de Notícias é um título incontornável no panorama da imprensa portuguesa. No Jornal de Notícias online acompanhe as notícias, os vídeos, os áudios e as infografias de toda a actualidade nacional, internacional e local.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

huguh disse:


> não sei qual era a alternativa, se calhar nem havia.. mas muito... muito perigoso.. algo ali no meio e já não saiam dali



Para terem feito assim, é porque não havia outra hipótesse/chance de saírem dali.. 

E a "típica" situação de "ou vai" "ou vai"... sem hesitações e outras alternativas... 

Naturalmente é muito perigoso passar com um veiculo por cima das chamas, felizmente correu bem...


----------



## huguh (19 Jul 2022 às 18:59)

"O incêndio em Murça está a obrigar à evacuação de três aldeias – Fiolhoso, em Murça, Cabanas, em Valpaços, e Sevivas, em Vila Pouca de Aguiar."


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Hawk disse:


> Também é preciso ter em conta a forma como a mensagem passada é interpretada. Um dos motivos pelos quais Outubro de 2017 foi uma tragédia foi precisamente porque tinha sido anunciada uma mudança de padrão (alegadamente a Ophelia ia trazer chuva) e quem trabalha no campo correu riscos pensando que o dia seguinte seria chuvoso como uma frente de Outono normal.


Completamente. Lembro-me perfeitamente de ir dormir algo preocupado, mas com um alívio porque rapidamente iria chover e os incêndios iriam acabar. No dia seguinte acordei para a muito dura realidade...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

huguh disse:


> não sei qual era a alternativa, se calhar nem havia.. mas muito... muito perigoso.. algo ali no meio e já não saiam dali





Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso acabei de ver esse video também, e até fiquei arripiado, só de olhar para tal perigosidade, é preciso muita coragem, e nem olhar para trás.





Snifa disse:


> Para terem feito assim, é porque não havia outra hipótesse/chance de saírem dali..
> 
> E a "típica" situação de "ou vai" "ou vai"... sem hesitações e outras alternativas...
> 
> Naturalmente é muito perigoso passar com um veiculo por cima das chamas, felizmente correu bem...



E se houvesse, com grande probabilidade, um tronco já caído, atravessado a arder no caminho?
Por vezes aquilo que parece coragem é meramente irreflexão. Não sabemos o que estava para trás, ou as informações que podiam ter do que estava para a frente. Provavelmente a decisão foi apoiada em mais dados do que aqueles que se podem concluir apenas da visualização do vídeo.

Felizmente correu bem!

Já o outro vídeo, do repórter TSF na A1, mostrava uma situação que tinha tudo para poder correr mal.

Em Pedrógão correu tudo mal... e é preciso que não seja esquecido ou branqueado.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2022 às 13:58)

A área ardida contabilizada pelo ICNF está perto da marca dos 55mil ha e ainda temos muito Verão pela frente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2022 às 17:02)

MSantos disse:


> A área ardida contabilizada pelo ICNF está perto da marca dos 55mil ha e ainda temos muito Verão pela frente.



Diria que correndo as coisas menos mal , podemos facilmente chegar ao dobro


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Diria que correndo as coisas menos mal , podemos facilmente chegar ao dobro



Se ficarmos pelo dobro ficaríamos ainda assim muito longe dos piores anos que já tivemos. Olhando para as condições extremas que tivemos na semana passada podíamos estar bem pior, nota-se que se tem feito trabalho ao nível da redução de ignições e da execução das faixas de gestão de combustíveis à volta das povoações mas ainda há muito trabalho ainda a fazer. Mas veremos como corre o resto do Verão...


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2022 às 17:27)

Zona ardida no incêndio do Marão:

Imagem Sentinel de ontem 20 Julho.






Antes era assim, imagem Google.


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2022 às 18:27)

Incêndio em Lamego já com 70op e 3meios aéreos em pouco tempo.
Já passou um tanque dos bombeiros da Régua também, deve ter ido para la

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2022 às 21:30)

Incêndios. Governo não prolonga situação de alerta no país​








						Incêndios. Governo não prolonga situação de alerta no país
					

O Governo não vai renovar a situação de alerta no território continental. A partir da 23h59 desta quinta-feira, as restrições passam a ter “caráter regional".




					24.sapo.pt
				




*"Segundo o ministro, para esta decisão foi tida em conta a baixa média da temperatura entre cinco e dez graus e o aumento da humidade entre 10% e 20% e depois de ouvidos também os ministros da Defesa, Ambiente, Agricultura, Saúde, ANEPC e o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera".*

Pura falácia, quando o Algarve vai ter uma subida das temperaturas com máximas iguais ou superiores a 40ºC, mínimas acima dos 24/25ºC, vento de norte e baixa humidade, e passam para a população a ideia que a temperatura vai descer e a humidade vai subir, mas no Algarve não será certamente e em situações idênticas a esta, já arderam mais de 20 mil ha em 2004 e 2012, no ano passado em Castro Marim ardeu 6 mil ha e só foi dominado quando o vento rodou para SW.


----------



## fernandinand (21 Jul 2022 às 22:05)

Este País não está em estado de alerta e/ou contigência...está em estado de decadência com políticos assim que manipulam as pessoas com retórica falsa!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

MSantos disse:


> Se ficarmos pelo dobro ficaríamos ainda assim muito longe dos piores anos que já tivemos. Olhando para as condições extremas que tivemos na semana passada podíamos estar bem pior, nota-se que se tem feito trabalho ao nível da redução de ignições e da execução das faixas de gestão de combustíveis à volta das povoações mas ainda há muito trabalho ainda a fazer. Mas veremos como corre o resto do Verão...


Totalmente de acordo contigo Miguel, e espero muito não voltar a assistir nunca mais aos cerca de 500 mil hectares de 2017,  ou aos 300 e tal mil de 2003 e 2005 , mas tenho plena consciência que perante a atual situação de seca , combustíveis com uma disponibilidade brutal  para arder depois dos extremos da semana passada, e com cerca de metade do Verão ainda pela frente, não será mau de todo se tivemos de área ardida apenas o dobro do que tivemos até agora!   Vamos ver o que acontece com o número de ignições agora que vamos sair da situação de alerta/contingência! Olhando os modelos, acho uma decisão errada, poderá estar a passar.se uma mensagem errada
no meu entender , mas vamos esperar que corra tudo bem


----------



## huguh (22 Jul 2022 às 02:49)

já mais de 160 operacionais em Lamego. De minha casa casa não é visivel mas de tarde via-se a coluna de fumo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

IR "feio" a começar na Lousã, este vai dar trabalho! Muito combustível disponível   Ataque inicial muito forte! 163 Op , 36 Veículos e 7 Ma's.






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk

PS: Incêndio em resolução


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2022 às 18:37)

Outras realidades.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

Incêndio em São Marcos da Serra, zona muito sensível ja com mais de 100 bombeiros. Tem duas frentes activas.

Já começa cedo...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jul 2022 às 17:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em São Marcos da Serra, zona muito sensível ja com mais de 100 bombeiros. Tem duas frentes activas.
> 
> Já começa cedo...


A essa hora?...
Mais um incêndio de barriga cheia !


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2022 às 17:38)

Incêndio com alguma dimensão em Alijó. Mais de 100 opr e 8 MA já no combate
Edit: já com marca no radar


----------



## fernandinand (25 Jul 2022 às 15:54)

Ao vir de Ansião há pouco, pensei que os Russos tinham atacado PT...afinal era um incêndio em Penacova...pela altura e largura da coluna de fumo, a coisa parece feia...


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

Penacova


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 16:54)

Parece que existem zonas com mais propensão para arder que outras...








						Mais de 180 operacionais e cinco meios aéreos combatem fogo em Silves
					

Mais de 180 bombeiros apoiados por cinco meios aéreos combatem um incêndio numa zona de mato da freguesia de São Marcos da Serra, no concelho de Silves, Algarve, disse ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

Também houve um incêndio em Cachopo mas foi rapidamente controlado. 

O IC1 está cortado em São Marcos da Serra, conta já com 345 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2022 às 18:35)

Chamas atingem casas na aldeia da Azilheira em Silves​SIC Notícias

Há 8 minutos

EM ATUALIZAÇÃO






No combate ao incêndio estão mobilizados seis meios aéreos e mais de 300 operacionais.​








						Chamas atingem casas na aldeia da Azilheira em Silves
					

No combate ao incêndio estão mobilizados seis meios aéreos e mais de 300 operacionais.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2022 às 18:39)

IR de São Marcos da Serra, Silves  , completamente descontrolado no directo da SIC Notícias neste momento! Muito vento , alta temperatura, baixa humidade, este não vai ser fácil de parar!  Curiosamente anda perto de São Barnabé, local onde com uma sinótica meteorológica idêntica aquela que se sente neste momento no Algarve , começou o grande incêndio de 2004 , e devorou cerca de 23 mil hectares da Serra do Caldeirão!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 20:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> IR de São Marcos da Serra, Silves  , completamente descontrolado no directo da SIC Notícias neste momento! Muito vento , alta temperatura, baixa humidade, este não vai ser fácil de parar!  Curiosamente anda perto de São Barnabé, local onde com uma sinótica meteorológica idêntica aquela que se sente neste momento no Algarve , começou o grande incêndio de 2004 , e devorou cerca de 23 mil hectares da Serra do Caldeirão!


O incêndio vem para leste, já que a A2 também já foi cortada entre Almodôvar e Albufeira, as alternativas para chegarem ou saírem do Algarve, é a EN120 por Aljezur ou a N2 por São Brás. .


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 21:11)

Incêndio na Quinta do Lago, com 18 operacionais e 5 viaturas. 

Mais de 500 operacionais em São Marcos da Serra.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Ao fim da tarde via-se daqui o IF do Marão... parecia arder com bastante intensidade, ali é muitíssimo complicado o combate: poucos acessos e terreno perigoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 23:38)

São já 620 operacionais em São Marcos da Serra, estamos perante um grande incêndio com a nortada que se faz sentir.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2022 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> São já 620 operacionais em São Marcos da Serra, estamos perante um grande incêndio com a nortada que se faz sentir.


Pelo que vi e fiquei algo surpreendido existem 2 frentes: uma para leste e uma para norte.
Se o vento estivesse predominante de Norte o incêndio estaria virado a Sul...


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2022 às 00:13)

jonas disse:


> Ao fim da tarde via-se daqui o IF do Marão... parecia arder com bastante intensidade, ali é muitíssimo complicado o combate: poucos acessos e terreno perigoso.



 tambem se via bem daqui a coluna de fumo e sente-se o cheiro a queimado


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2022 às 04:15)

Em 40 anos, ardeu o equivalente a metade da área de Portugal continental
					

Projecto voluntário organizou os dados públicos e mostra que arderam mais de quatro milhões de hectares nas últimas quatro décadas. O ICNF diz ainda que em 2022 arderam já mais de 50 mil hectares – bem mais do que o total do ano passado.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2022 às 04:30)

Nas imagens do satélite Suomi, cerca das 15h38 (14:38 utc), o fumo do incêndio em Penacova tinha um volume concentrado bastante grande:






Em relação ao incêndio de São Marcos da Serra/Silves, nota-se que a direcção que a pluma tomava àquela hora era para ESE/SE e à medida que o fumo se elevava era disperso por vento de norte:


----------



## LMMS (26 Jul 2022 às 15:01)

*Mês de Julho até ontem 25/07/2022*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

Incêndio feio a NE do Porto ( Trofa) já com 6 meios aéreos:













Aqui diz que é na Trofa:

Trofa​Seis meios aéreos combatem incêndio perto de estação de tratamento de lixo.​
Hoje às 17:35

*Um incêndio que lavra atualmente na freguesia de Covelas, na Trofa, no distrito do Porto, está a envolver seis meios aéreos e mais de 120 operacionais, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).*

De acordo com informação adiantada à Lusa por fonte do CDOS do Porto, estão no local seis meios aéreos, 28 meios terrestres e 124 meios humanos, num incêndio que se encontra ativo.

O fogo desenvolvia-se, pelas 17.05 horas, numa zona de mato, encontrando-se também próximo a uma estação de tratamento de lixo, segundo a mesma fonte.

Segundo o 'site' da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), o alerta foi dado às 15.41 horas.









						Seis meios aéreos combatem incêndio perto de estação de tratamento de lixo
					

Um incêndio que lavra atualmente na freguesia de Covelas, na Trofa, no distrito do Porto, está a envolver seis meios aéreos e mais de 120 operacionais, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).




					www.jn.pt
				




EDIT: já corrigiram, é na Trofa:


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jul 2022 às 19:55)

Incêndio em Castelo Branco, passaram agora dois Fire Boss, já posto imagem da minha varanda.


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jul 2022 às 19:59)




----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jul 2022 às 20:21)

Já não há fumo .


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2022 às 20:51)

Vale do Sousa coberto por fumo vindo da Trofa... intenso cheiro a queimado


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2022 às 13:32)

Frente ativa de 3 quilómetros no incêndio de Vila pouca

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2022 às 13:59)

A esta hora:
- Vila Pouca de Aguiar, situação mais delicada
- Mirandela
- incêndio no Marão reacende outra vez


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

Imagens impressionantes já circulam do IF Vila Pouca. Pirocumulo notório no radar


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2022 às 18:25)

Está feio o incêndio em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, muitos meios envolvidos:













			https://twitter.com/PTincendios
		










						Fogos.pt [21-12-2022 21:16] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Tresminas
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 94, Meios Terrestres: 25, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Muito fumo vindo dessa zona e visível na webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro:











						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2022 às 20:31)

A nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Vila Pouca de Aguiar vista do Azibo.




Um dos dois aviões que vinham abastecer no Azibo e estavam a combater o incêndio na Torre de Dona Chama.


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2022 às 21:21)

Dan disse:


> A nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Vila Pouca de Aguiar vista do Azibo.
> Ver anexo 1941
> 
> Um dos dois aviões que vinham abastecer no Azibo e estavam a combater o incêndio na Torre de Dona Chama.
> Ver anexo 1942


Vila Pouca segue com 3 frentes e mais de 450 operacionais 
Mirandela com mais de 150 operacionais
Esperemos que a noite se faça uma janela de oportunidade


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2022 às 04:41)

De novo incêndio em Baião com 70 operacionais.. Alguém teimou que esta zona e o distrito de Vila Real são pra queimar este ano

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (30 Jul 2022 às 00:48)

Esse "alguem" tem rosto...e não é o "sacana do malvado do terrorista"...em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, por exemplo, foi um utilizador local de maquinas florestais...


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2022 às 15:39)

Incêndio em Góis, parece que começou forte. Forte ataque inicial... esperemos que o segurem no inicio, a zona apesar de ter ardido em 2017 já tem muita vegetação


----------



## dvieira (30 Jul 2022 às 19:37)

Incêndio numa zona muito fustigada Vermoil/ Santiago do Litém (Pombal) com arranque forte.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2022 às 21:40)

Fogo de grandes dimensões atinge várias freguesias de Pombal.​
Hoje às 21:34

*Um incêndio florestal de grandes dimensões lavra desde as 19.07 horas na localidade de Pinhete, no concelho de Pombal, mobilizando mais de uma centena de operacionais, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria.*

O fogo de grandes dimensões, que está a atingir as freguesias de Santiago, São Simão de Litém e Albergaria dos Doze, está a ser combatido por 111 operacionais, apoiados com 31 veículos, mas os meios estão a revelar-se insuficientes, aguardando-se mais de outros distritos, adiantou a mesma fonte.

Neste incêndio florestal estão a ser ardidos essencialmente mato e eucaliptal, não estando ameaçadas habitações.









						Dominado fogo no concelho de Pombal
					

O incêndio florestal que deflagrou hoje à tarde em Pinhete, no concelho de Pombal, encontrava-se em resolução desde as 23.15 horas, sem frentes ativas, adiantou à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil de Leiria.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2022 às 22:55)

Snifa disse:


> Fogo de grandes dimensões atinge várias freguesias de Pombal.​
> Hoje às 21:34
> 
> *Um incêndio florestal de grandes dimensões lavra desde as 19.07 horas na localidade de Pinhete, no concelho de Pombal, mobilizando mais de uma centena de operacionais, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria.*
> ...



Já se encontra em resolução, foram praticamente duas ignicões em simultâneo, este não conseguiu ter um ataque inicial tão forte! Tem sido uma zona especialmente fustigada a nível de ocorrências este ano  Dias complicados em perspectiva pela frente!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

Incêndio em Paços de Ferreira (Meixomil já com  69 operacionais, 15 veículos e 3 meios aéreos, visto daqui do Porto agora mesmo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2022 às 14:18)

Incêndio em Pedrógão Pequeno, já com mais de 100 operacionais, 31 veículos e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (31 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Incêndio de Ourém com inicio fortíssimo pelo que parece


----------



## dvieira (31 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

Sim o Incêndio de Ourém está fortíssimo. Já se formou um pirócumulo visto daqui de Fátima. Só se houve bombeiros a passar por aqui em direção ao incêndio.


----------



## Sleet (31 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

O número de ignições na zona de Baião e em Pombal/Leiria/Ourém nas últimas semanas dificilmente não se enquadra  em incendiarismo. Quase sempre nas mesmas zonas, por vezes em dias consecutivos... Demasiado para ser coincidência.


----------



## AJB (31 Jul 2022 às 19:37)

Sleet disse:


> O número de ignições na zona de Baião e em Pombal/Leiria/Ourém nas últimas semanas dificilmente não se enquadra  em incendiarismo. Quase sempre nas mesmas zonas, por vezes em dias consecutivos... Demasiado para ser coincidência.


Grande parte reacendimentos.
Na Serra do Marão foi ontem registado um reacendimento 14 dias depois do incendio. E não ha a minima duvida que foi reacendimento


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2022 às 19:56)

Incêndio de Mafra visível desde Lisboa, já há algumas horas:


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 21:06)

Eram 15h20, estava na Arruda dos Vinhos, quando as sirenes dos bombeiros locais começaram a tocar. Não tinha vista para a direcção do incêndio de Mafra. Nas horas seguintes o céu começou a ficar cada vez mais invadido pelo fumo disperso e o cheiro a árvores queimadas a aumentar.
16h43, NNE (direcção Montejunto)




17h03





Quando saí de lá, e já na CREL, via-se isto:
A passar em Bucelas, 17h40







Loures, 17h47






Já na Póvoa de Santa Iria, cenário assustador na direcção do poente, 20h24


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

Horizonte a Noroeste coberto de fumo e cheiro intenso a queimado por aqui. Provavelmente devido ao incêndio de Ourém.


----------



## JCARL (31 Jul 2022 às 22:11)

Uma pergunta.
No caso do incêndio de Mafra, onde os Canadair se iam abastecer? No mar?


----------



## Bruno Palma (31 Jul 2022 às 22:15)

JCARL disse:


> Uma pergunta.
> No caso do incêndio de Mafra, onde os Canadair se iam abastecer? No mar?


Os Fireboss foram a Alverca ao rio reabastecer, os Canadair também devem ter ido.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2022 às 22:32)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Os Fireboss foram a Alverca ao rio reabastecer, os Canadair também devem ter ido.


Costumavam abastecer também na Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelo menos há uns anos assisti a alguns a abastecer quando ainda estava a morar por lá, e hoje na A1 por acaso assisti a alguns a passar muito perto da zona dos canicos

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (31 Jul 2022 às 23:11)

Incêndio de Mafra, visto de Loures ao anoitecer ... o cheiro a fumo é intenso e agora estão a cair algumas cinzas!
Isto deixa-me tão triste e enfadado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Jul 2022 às 23:15)

JCARL disse:


> Uma pergunta.
> No caso do incêndio de Mafra, onde os Canadair se iam abastecer? No mar?


Não se apagam incêndios com água do mar. Isso salgava a terra toda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2022 às 23:29)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não se apagam incêndios com água do mar. Isso salgava a terra toda.


Em 2004 e 2012, os canadiers vinham abastecer à  Ria Formosa perto de Olhão, no incêndio deste mês  na Quinta do Lago foram abastecer no mar, não vão sempre mas quando não existem alternativas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Os Fireboss foram a Alverca ao rio reabastecer, os Canadair também devem ter ido.





remember disse:


> Costumavam abastecer também na Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelo menos há uns anos assisti a alguns a abastecer quando ainda estava a morar por lá, e hoje na A1 por acaso assisti a alguns a passar muito perto da zona dos canicos
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


,
Confirmo, vi-os passar quando vinha a caminho da Póvoa.

Já há uma estimativa da área ardida até ao momento.
O Monte Leite terá sido atingido apenas na encosta Sul, mas os outros dois cimos próximos, altitudes > 400 m, forma devastados, especialmente o Monte Atalaia (431m).









						Fogos.pt [31-07-2022 23:34] Incêndio em Lisboa, Mafra, Venda Do Pinheiro E Santo Estêvão Das Galés
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 512, Meios Terrestres: 151, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 23:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não se apagam incêndios com água do mar. Isso salgava a terra toda.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2004 e 2012, os canadiers vinham abastecer à  Ria Formosa perto de Olhão, no incêndio deste mês  na Quinta do Lago foram abastecer no mar, não vão sempre mas quando não existem alternativas.



Foi como nos vários incêndios em Cascais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

Bem visível do espaço o início do incêndio em Paços de Ferreira.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 00:00)

"Hugo Santos, comandante operacional distrital de Lisboa, adiantou pelas *22h30 *que o fogo se encontrava com duas frentes activas, mas as *operações de combate decorriam favoravelmente*."









						Chamas em Mafra obrigaram à evacuação de um lar de idosos
					

Incêndio deflagrou na tarde deste domingo, pelas 15h, na Venda do Pinheiro, em Mafra. Quase 400 operacionais no terreno.




					www.publico.pt
				




No radar dinâmico não se vê eco do fumo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2022 às 02:08)

Não deve haver fumo porque não há praticamente vento nenhum...


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 03:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não deve haver fumo porque não há praticamente vento nenhum...


Está em resolução, finalmente.
Ourém continua.


----------



## dvieira (1 Ago 2022 às 15:08)

Vejo mais uma nuvem de fumo negro espesso daqui. Mais uma ignição.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 15:16)

dvieira disse:


> Vejo mais uma nuvem de fumo negro espesso daqui. Mais uma ignição.



Formigal, com forte dispositivo inicial de ataque:









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Gondemaria E Olival
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 15:22)

StormRic disse:


> Está em resolução, finalmente.
> Ourém continua.



Área ardida estimada, no incêndio de Mafra, em conclusão:


----------



## ASantos (1 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

Formigal e Caranguejeira, ambos com mau aspecto.


----------



## Sleet (1 Ago 2022 às 16:31)

AJB disse:


> Grande parte reacendimentos.
> Na Serra do Marão foi ontem registado um reacendimento 14 dias depois do incendio. E não ha a minima duvida que foi reacendimento



Não duvido que parte dos mesmos sejam reacendimentos. Mas parece-me realisticamente impossível que sejam todos reacendimentos. A vertente sul do Marão não costuma ver incêndios com muita frequência e no entanto nestas últimas semanas já houve inícios de incêndio em vários pontos dos concelhos de Baião, Amarante e Santa Marta.

Quanto à zona de Leiria e Ourém, onde infelizmente conheço gente que há 3 semanas só conseguiu salvar a casa, não deixa de ser curioso que esta mesma tarde tenham deflagrado com 20 minutos de intervalo duas ignições, uma na Caranguejeira e outra a sul de Espite... povoações onde nessa altura deflagraram duas ignições se bem me lembro com 5 minutos de intervalo.

Basta uma pessoa em cada zona para provocar isto tudo, infelizmente. Mas como disse, são coincidências a mais para me parecer que isto se explica com reacendimentos ou com negligência.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2022 às 17:49)

Sleet disse:


> Não duvido que parte dos mesmos sejam reacendimentos. Mas parece-me realisticamente impossível que sejam todos reacendimentos. A vertente sul do Marão não costuma ver incêndios com muita frequência e no entanto nestas últimas semanas já houve inícios de incêndio em vários pontos dos concelhos de Baião, Amarante e Santa Marta.
> 
> Quanto à zona de Leiria e Ourém, onde infelizmente conheço gente que há 3 semanas só conseguiu salvar a casa, não deixa de ser curioso que esta mesma tarde tenham deflagrado com 20 minutos de intervalo duas ignições, uma na Caranguejeira e outra a sul de Espite... povoações onde nessa altura deflagraram duas ignições se bem me lembro com 5 minutos de intervalo.
> 
> Basta uma pessoa em cada zona para provocar isto tudo, infelizmente. Mas como disse, são coincidências a mais para me parecer que isto se explica com reacendimentos ou com negligência.



Ninguém nega que exista incendiarismo em Portugal, é uma causa relevante das ignições embora estatisticamente não seja a principal. O que nunca se comprovou é a tal máfia que larga fogo que muitas pessoas parecem querer acreditar. Os incendiários que existem são independentes uns dos outros e provocam fogos por muitas e variadas razões, desde vingança, maldade, vontade de ver os meios em ação, etc...


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 17:55)

24 meios aéreos dispersos por sete incêndios.









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Gondemaria E Olival
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Leiria, Leiria, Caranguejeira
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Coimbra, Penacova, Lorvão
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Telões
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Vila Real, Ribeira De Pena, Salvador E Santo Aleixo De Além-tâmega
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 33, Meios Terrestres: 11, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Caçarilhe E Infesta
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [01-08-2022 17:56] Incêndio em Porto, Gondomar, Foz Do Sousa E Covelo
					

Estado: Chegada ao TO - Operacionais: 69, Meios Terrestres: 17, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## ASantos (1 Ago 2022 às 18:39)

MSantos disse:


> Ninguém nega que exista incendiarismo em Portugal, é uma causa relevante das ignições embora estatisticamente não seja a principal. O que nunca se comprovou é a tal máfia que larga fogo que muitas pessoas parecem querer acreditar. Os incendiários que existem são independentes uns dos outros e provocam fogos por muitas e variadas razões, desde vingança, maldade, vontade de ver os meios em ação etc...


Se há actualmente máfia, não sei. Mas acredito plenamente que nos anos de 2003 e 2005 isso tenha sido uma realidade. Lembro-me do dia 4 de agosto de 2005,  em que no concelho de Pombal, existiram cerca de 20 ignições durante essa tarde, espalhadas por diversas freguesias e todas a surgirem com poucos minutos de desfasamento. Nos concelhos vizinhos de Leiria e Ourém, também ouve incêndios significativos nesse dia. Não acredito que todos os pirómanos, pessoas com algum tipo de deficiência ou pessoas com contas por acertar, tenham decidido atear o fogo no mesmo dia e praticamente à mesma hora neste concelho.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 19:26)

ASantos disse:


> Se há actualmente máfia, não sei. Mas acredito plenamente que nos anos de 2003 e 2005 isso tenha sido uma realidade. Lembro-me do dia 4 de agosto de 2005,  em que no concelho de Pombal, existiram cerca de 20 ignições durante essa tarde, espalhadas por diversas freguesias e todas a surgirem com poucos minutos de desfasamento. Nos concelhos vizinhos de Leiria e Ourém, também ouve incêndios significativos nesse dia. Não acredito que todos os pirómanos, pessoas com algum tipo de deficiência ou pessoas com contas por acertar, tenham decidido atear o fogo no mesmo dia e praticamente à mesma hora neste concelho.



OFF-TOPIC:

Da parte de tudo o que pode dar grandes lucros com pequenas acções ocultas, cuja responsabilidade seja quase impossível de provar chegar ao topo das hierarquias empresariais ou governamentais, nunca se espere ética ou moral, a mente humana funciona assim, é corruptível e praticamente qualquer pessoa tem um preço. Será possível que ainda haja quem tenha ilusões sobre isto no nosso país? Será que já não há exemplos suficientes? Quem lucra com os incêndios? Não me venham com ingenuidades dizer que ninguém lucra com os incêndios, é pura mentira. Há sempre quem lucra, desde o pastor (não estou a acusar seja quem fôr) até empresas que usam o solo ou que combatem incêndios, da fileira florestal e celuloses, construtores, grande pecuária, caça, novas energias renováveis, projectos urbanísticos, etc, é impossível indicar a qui todos e, sublinho, não estou a acusar esta ou aquela actividade em particular.
Se a utilização do solo após os incêndios fosse controlada com mão-de-ferro, algo quase impossível na nossa "democracia", se dum incêndio não houvesse qualquer lucro para ninguém, então aí sim, veríamos o número de ignições diminuir para as meras negligências (não suficientemente penalizadas na Lei) ou actos de desequilíbrio mental ou simplesmente político-criminoso (para pôr em cheque adversários políticos em funções autárquicas, governamentais, etc).

A regra é: "Pode ser feito? Então já foi feito!"


----------



## fernandinand (1 Ago 2022 às 20:10)

ASantos disse:


> Se há actualmente máfia, não sei. Mas acredito plenamente que nos anos de 2003 e 2005 isso tenha sido uma realidade. Lembro-me do dia 4 de agosto de 2005,  em que no concelho de Pombal, existiram cerca de 20 ignições durante essa tarde, espalhadas por diversas freguesias e todas a surgirem com poucos minutos de desfasamento. Nos concelhos vizinhos de Leiria e Ourém, também ouve incêndios significativos nesse dia. Não acredito que todos os pirómanos, pessoas com algum tipo de deficiência ou pessoas com contas por acertar, tenham decidido atear o fogo no mesmo dia e praticamente à mesma hora neste concelho.


Há uns 20-25 anos, lembro-me de uma velhotas no telejornal afirmarem categoricamente que um helicóptero em plena luz do dia estava a mandar umas 'velinhas' e que estão foram a causa de vários focos de incêndio....alguém soube alguma coisa disto? Houve investigação? Se foi abafado é porque grandes 'poderes' se impuseram...
Penso que temos de deixar como País de pensar de modo ingénuo...é fácil estatísticamente comprovar que quanto mais dinheiro se manda para o combate, mais incêndios há...coincidência? Estatisticamente, não creio...


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 21:03)

Lorvão, um barril de pólvora de eucaliptais (e pinheiros e acácias)...
Vento de Oeste 12 Km/h, 31ºC ainda.









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 04:59] Incêndio em Coimbra, Penacova, Lorvão
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## AJB (2 Ago 2022 às 00:29)

Sleet disse:


> Não duvido que parte dos mesmos sejam reacendimentos. Mas parece-me realisticamente impossível que sejam todos reacendimentos. A vertente sul do Marão não costuma ver incêndios com muita frequência e no entanto nestas últimas semanas já houve inícios de incêndio em vários pontos dos concelhos de Baião, Amarante e Santa Marta.
> 
> Quanto à zona de Leiria e Ourém, onde infelizmente conheço gente que há 3 semanas só conseguiu salvar a casa, não deixa de ser curioso que esta mesma tarde tenham deflagrado com 20 minutos de intervalo duas ignições, uma na Caranguejeira e outra a sul de Espite... povoações onde nessa altura deflagraram duas ignições se bem me lembro com 5 minutos de intervalo.
> 
> Basta uma pessoa em cada zona para provocar isto tudo, infelizmente. Mas como disse, são coincidências a mais para me parecer que isto se explica com reacendimentos ou com negligência.


Nos incendios deste ano no Marão, que totalizaram sensivelmente 1700 ha de área ardida, ha uma primeira ignição por explicar. As restantes 2 são reacendimentos


----------



## AJB (2 Ago 2022 às 00:37)

fernandinand disse:


> Há uns 20-25 anos, lembro-me de uma velhotas no telejornal afirmarem categoricamente que um helicóptero em plena luz do dia estava a mandar umas 'velinhas' e que estão foram a causa de vários focos de incêndio....alguém soube alguma coisa disto? Houve investigação? Se foi abafado é porque grandes 'poderes' se impuseram...
> Penso que temos de deixar como País de pensar de modo ingénuo...é fácil estatísticamente comprovar que quanto mais dinheiro se manda para o combate, mais incêndios há...coincidência? Estatisticamente, não creio...


Se vais pelo dinheiro, então o numero de ignições seria provocado pelos bombeiros, que são quem recebe (juntamente com os meios aereos) o grosso do dinheiro!
Neste forum ja dei muito para este peditorio, não vou voltar a faze lo! Apenas digo o seguinte: acreditar nessas teorias da conspiração/terrorismo, são o passo fundamental para nos desculpabilizarmos todos deste flagelo. Acreditar nessas teorias conspirativas são pura e simplesmente o caminho mais facil que a sociedade dominante em Portugal (eco urbana) encontrou para poder adormecer diariamente com a consciencia tranquila! O quão errada está!


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 02:03)

AJB disse:


> Se vais pelo dinheiro, então o numero de ignições seria provocado pelos bombeiros, que são quem recebe (juntamente com os meios aereos) o grosso do dinheiro!
> Neste forum ja dei muito para este peditorio, não vou voltar a faze lo! Apenas digo o seguinte: acreditar nessas teorias da conspiração/terrorismo, são o passo fundamental para nos desculpabilizarmos todos deste flagelo. Acreditar nessas teorias conspirativas são pura e simplesmente o caminho mais facil que a sociedade dominante em Portugal (eco urbana) encontrou para poder adormecer diariamente com a consciencia tranquila! O quão errada está!



A minha ideia é precisamente o contrário de uma teoria da conspiração. Trata-se sim de actos individuais ou de empresas, ou de pequenos grupos ou até grandes grupos económicos ou políticos, desconexos entre si e sem carácter conspirador nem sequer concertadamente, mas simplesmente oportunistas, ou seja, se há oportunidade de através de um incêndio retirar benefício próprio ou para um conjunto de pessoas ou interesses, isso é feito. Estamos sempre a observar isso mas fingimos que isso não existe porque poderíamos ter problemas ao denunciar. Vemos arder florestas ou "matos" que não davam lucro porque o lucro era tão sómente do equilíbrio natural, da biodiversidade, de coisas que na visão limitada do puro interesse economicista não servem a pessoas, nem a empresas, nem ao estado. A consciência do "lucro" a longo prazo derivado da conservação de tudo o que é natural não é algo que pese em decisões com objectivos de retorno imediato a curto ou médio prazo. Quase ninguém olha para uma qualquer paisagem, terreno, mato, floresta sem lhe pôr afixo um valor económico, é como se nada tivesse o direito de existir se dessa existência não resultar um benefício material a curto ou médio prazo para o país.


----------



## fernandinand (2 Ago 2022 às 12:48)

AJB disse:


> Se vais pelo dinheiro, então o numero de ignições seria provocado pelos bombeiros, que são quem recebe (juntamente com os meios aereos) o grosso do dinheiro!
> Neste forum ja dei muito para este peditorio, não vou voltar a faze lo! Apenas digo o seguinte: acreditar nessas teorias da conspiração/terrorismo, são o passo fundamental para nos desculpabilizarmos todos deste flagelo. Acreditar nessas teorias conspirativas são pura e simplesmente o caminho mais facil que a sociedade dominante em Portugal (eco urbana) encontrou para poder adormecer diariamente com a consciencia tranquila! O quão errada está!


Acreditas no que quiseres....estamos numa democracia! Apenas não concordo com a 'designação'...para mim trata-se de corrupção, pura e dura. Andar a culpar eternamente espécies em vias de extinção (pastores) e o coitado do zé da enchada é que para mim é 'atirar o barro à parede' e culpar os outros, porque a culpa tem de morrer sempre solteira.
Vamos a ver se o caso dos bombeiros presos recentemente trás 'novas luzes' sobre este assunto...aguardemos!


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2022 às 14:08)

fernandinand disse:


> Acreditas no que quiseres....estamos numa democracia! Apenas não concordo com a 'designação'...para mim trata-se de corrupção, pura e dura. Andar a culpar eternamente espécies em vias de extinção (pastores) e o coitado do zé da enchada é que para mim é 'atirar o barro à parede' e culpar os outros, porque a culpa tem de morrer sempre solteira.
> Vamos a ver se o caso dos bombeiros presos recentemente trás 'novas luzes' sobre este assunto...aguardemos!


Atenção que o uso do fogo pelos pastores para renovação de pastagens é comprovadamente uma importante causa de incêndios. Em zonas que conheço bem da Beira Alta (F.C Rodrigo, Almeida, Pinhel e V. N. Foz Cõa), é muito comum os pastores queimarem os pastos no fim do Verão, o problema é que quando faziam isso antigamente havia uma paisagem em mosaico que não permitia que grandes fogos, atualmente nas antigas áreas de pastagem predomina o giestal contínuo, pasto ideal para as chamas.


----------



## AJB (3 Ago 2022 às 00:28)

Ha um projeto recente (3 anos) de apoio ao pastoreio, o MARQ (Mecanismo Apoio a Realização de Queimadas).
Visa exatamente reduzir as ignições e area ardida provocada pelo pastoreio.
Tem tido otimos resultados


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 17:29)

Área ardida no incêndio de Mafra (Malveira). Imagem do Sentinel de ontem dia 2.
A8 no lado direito da imagem.






Na mesma escala, área do incêndio de Palmela:


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 18:07)

Comparação antes-depois para os incêndios de Faro/Quinta do Lago


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2022 às 22:16)

Bosque nativo plantado por associação trava fogo e defende casas, hortas e fauna local - Wilder
					

O bosque nativo e os charcos conseguiram travar as chamas. Mas com um custo. Agora, é preciso repor o que ficou destruído.




					www.wilder.pt


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 15:39)

Incêndio em local crítico, encosta sueste da Estrela, Vila do Carvalho, começou de madrugada pouco depois das 3h e continua.
Pluma de fumo denso durante a manhã com eco forte no radar está agora menos intenso.









						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Temperatura acima dos 30ºC, HR abaixo dos 20%, vento Sul/Sueste à volta dos 15 Km/h: condições meteorológicas bastante desfavoráveis ao combate.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 16:54)

O fogo na Estrela já subiu encosta acima


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 18:26)

Continua o desastre na Serra da Estrela, deve estar a passar para o vale de Beijames (Verdelhos).









						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 19:45)

Novo foco bastante mais a norte:


----------



## Paulo H (7 Ago 2022 às 00:38)

Dúvidas houvesse, este incêndio na Covilhã começou às 3h18 da madrugada. Dpx pela tarde houve "projeções" para 1km de distância.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 03:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Dúvidas houvesse, este incêndio na Covilhã começou às 3h18 da madrugada. Dpx pela tarde houve "projeções" para 1km de distância.



Exacto.
E estou ansioso por saber quais vão ser os planos para a área ardida. Reflorestação? (sim, porque nem tudo foi "mato")
Será que as "celuloses" já têm propostas de... "floresta de produção"? Esperemos para ver, talvez não, apenas porque o terreno é pouco próprio.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 04:44)

Ignição em terreno de mato, ermo, bastante plano, já havendo eucaliptais contíguos, às 4h da madrugada... 
Dúvidas?









						Fogos.pt [03-12-2022 10:59] Incêndio em Braga, Fafe, São Gens
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## cova beira (7 Ago 2022 às 12:15)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém tem aqueles mapas que mostram a área ardida no incêndio da Covilhã?


----------



## cova beira (7 Ago 2022 às 12:41)

Estou a ver um bocado complicada a volta hoje à tarde o incêndio parece estar descontrolado por trás das penhas      da saúde


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2022 às 14:38)

Pela webcam parece estar complicado...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (7 Ago 2022 às 14:52)

Intensa coluna de fumo, será que chega ao Concelho de Gouveia?


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 15:13)

Incêndio que deflagrou na Covilhã alastrou para Manteigas
					

Percurso da etapa da Volta a Portugal em bicicleta não está comprometido, diz o CDOS de Castelo Branco.




					www.publico.pt
				



...

"Casas" e "Volta a Portugal"... são as únicas referências do que não está em perigo. Mais nada... é "mato", não interessa...


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2022 às 15:13)

Na transmissão da Volta a Portugal dá para ver bem a dimensão do fogo... nada fácil.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 15:22)

Poente em Manteigas? Não, três da tarde.


----------



## Sleet (7 Ago 2022 às 15:25)

Temo que a zona de Manteigas, praticamente a única jóia da Serra da Estrela a ter escapado aos incêndios nos últimos 15 anos, não sobreviva a esta. Um incêndio que, vale a pena referir mais uma vez, começou depois das três da manhã. Noutra zona que já teve N incêndios nas últimas semanas.


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2022 às 15:33)

A frente parece que está a chegar ao Vale Glaciar... devem estar a posicionar meios aí para o parar, esperemos que resulte.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 16:08)

cova beira disse:


> Estou a ver um bocado complicada a volta hoje à tarde o incêndio parece estar descontrolado por trás das penhas      da saúde










Este mapa ou é apenas uma previsão ou está desacatualizado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 16:11)

Imagem de há uma hora atrás, vista da Gardunha





Radar mais recente:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 16:19)

Está a ficar muito escuro em Manteigas:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 16:21)

Entretanto, com aquela nuvem imensa à vista, alguém resolve fazer uma ignição, propositada ou negligentemente:









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 05:03] Incêndio em Guarda, Celorico Da Beira, Prados
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 16:58)

Uma catástrofe na Serra:


----------



## Sleet (7 Ago 2022 às 17:34)

Imagens dantescas na transmissão da RTP1, o incêndio já completamente dentro do vale glaciar. Nem sei o que dizer


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Ago 2022 às 17:38)

Estou a ver na TV a subida à torre na serra da estrela e quase me vieram lágrimas aos olhos ao ver aquela zona a arder.
O incêndio parece estar já a descer para o vale glaciar do Zêzere. Imagino que de Manteigas até à Covilhã deve estar tudo queimado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 18:01)

Se o vento tivesse virado para Norte/Noroeste (já virou para Oeste na encosta noroeste), como é que evacuavam toda aquela gente no alto da Serra? Houve claramente um risco assumido, como já é costume neste país.









						Incêndio na Covilhã corta EN 338 entre Piornos e Manteigas. Três bombeiros hospitalizados
					

Fogo já chegou ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela. Estrada Nacional 338 entre Piornos e Manteigas continuava cortada às 20h.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Ago 2022 às 18:55)

StormRic disse:


> Se o vento tivesse virado para Norte/Noroeste (já virou para Oeste na encosta noroeste), como é que evacuavam toda aquela gente no alto da Serra? Houve claramente um risco assumido, como já é costume neste país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas na realidade, o que é que há para arder dos piornos para cima? A torre é praticamente rocha, só se fosse um perigo por causa do fumo.. É triste o que está a acontecer na serra da estrela.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 18:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mas na realidade, o que é que há para arder dos piornos para cima? A torre é praticamente rocha, só se fosse um perigo por causa do fumo.. É triste o que está a acontecer na serra da estrela.



Na aparência "é só rocha" mas o fogo segue pela vegetação entre as rochas.
A estrada Piornos/Manteigas foi cortada. Restou apenas uma única via de evacuação.
A estrada da nave de Santo António e subida dos Cântaros seria interrompida caso o fogo desviasse para montante do vale glaciar. Simultâneamente a saída por Seia também podia ser cortada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 19:02)




----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 19:07)

Vento de Oeste na vertente ocidental da Estrela:






Pode ser devido ao vento, mas parece haver uma menor densidade do fumo e mudança de direcção com dispersão para norte:

















						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Ago 2022 às 19:09)

Há alguma revolta em Manteigas porque as pessoas dizem que os meios de combate foram desviados para proteger a volta a Portugal em bicicleta, em vez de proteger a vila e a floresta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2022 às 19:13)

Visível de Valongo o fumo do incêndio da serra da Estrela 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 19:21)

Angelstorm disse:


> Há alguma revolta em Manteigas porque as pessoas dizem que os meios de combate foram desviados para proteger a volta a Portugal em bicicleta, em vez de proteger a vila e a floresta.



Os meios aumentaram agora significativamente na última hora.









						Incêndio na Covilhã corta EN 338 entre Piornos e Manteigas. Três bombeiros hospitalizados
					

Fogo já chegou ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela. Estrada Nacional 338 entre Piornos e Manteigas continuava cortada às 20h.




					www.publico.pt
				




Nesta altura o incêndio já não devia chamar-se de "em Garrocho", esse foi o local de início já deixado para trás há mais de um dia. O incêndio agora é em Manteigas no vale glaciar e ainda não sei se está noutros vales.

Comparação de imagens da webcam da Covilhã/MeteoEstrela, na última meia-hora: está claramente a chegar às florestas mais abaixo nas encostas do vale glaciar e talvez também do Poço do Inferno:









Edição: agora mesmo, nova coluna volumosa, já não é só "mato".


----------



## cova beira (7 Ago 2022 às 19:34)

Comédia foi o fogo ontem começar e via se claramente que entraria em descontrolo para quem conhece a zona e estavam 5 meios aéreos e 150 bombeiros


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 19:47)

Vento nas Penhas Douradas, fraco, rodou para NO mas pode ser um efeito local.






A pluma de fumo encurva sob vento do quadrante Leste:


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2022 às 20:50)

Muito fumo no céu do Porto, em especial para ESE/SE e algum já sobre o mar, proveniente do incêndio na Serra da Estrela, ainda pensei que fosse de algum incêndio mais perto, mas é mesmo de lá.






Já a meio da tarde se via o fumo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Ago 2022 às 23:31)

Snifa disse:


> Muito fumo no céu do Porto, em especial para ESE/SE e algum já sobre o mar, proveniente do incêndio na Serra da Estrela, ainda pensei que fosse de algum incêndio mais perto, mas é mesmo de lá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








(Incêndio visto do Fundão - fonte da imagem: Facebook MeteoEstrela)


Esta hecatombe ambiental podia (devia) ter sido evitada!

 Por volta das 11h da manhã de ontem, sábado, este incêndio estava perfeitamente delimitado. Podia ter sido extinto ao longo da manhã de sábado, ou pelo menos poder-se-ia ter evitado o seu descontrolo, com um ataque mais musculado (nomeadamente ao nível dos meios aéreos) numa altura em que praticamente não havia outros incêndios ativos em território nacional. Bastou, por volta das 11h, um pequeno foco de incêndio a escassos quilómetros, no Teixoso, para desviar os dois helicópteros. E na falta de outros meios aéreos, com um pouco de vento à mistura e os homens em terra divididos pelos dois incêndios, não foram precisos mais do que 15 min. para ver nascer um monstro que dificilmente poderia ser travado. Percebi ali, nesse escasso período de tempo, que este incêndio iria ser uma catástrofe. Mais de 24 horas depois, o monstro continua à solta, confirmando, infelizmente, a minha intuição... 

Não tenho dúvidas que este incêndio foi desvalorizado por quem acha que um "incêndio em mato" não tem importância, que é como quem diz, é _para deixar arder_; este incêndio foi desvalorizado por quem nada sabe da orografia da Estrela e do comportamento de um incêndio em montanha; este incêndio foi desvalorizado por quem considera que  um Parque Natural a arder não é um drama desde que não haja pessoas e habitações em risco.

Por fim, e em conclusão, este é o retrato de um país que nada ou pouco aprende com os erros do passado. Este incêndio descontrolou-se num dia em que as temperaturas estavam muito longe dos 40ºC e em que não havia dispersão de meios por dezenas de incêndios. Houve negligência, não foi dada a importância que lhe deveria ter sido dada numa fase inicial. Este incêndio era para ter sido circunscrito/apagado na manhã de sábado. Hoje, com a força que ele ganhou, nem com o dobro dos meios aéreos...

Creio que mesmo quem o ateou não podia imaginar o alcance da sua diabólica criação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Ago 2022 às 23:46)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Ver anexo 1970
> 
> (Incêndio visto do Fundão - fonte da imagem: Facebook MeteoEstrela)
> 
> ...




Faço das tuas palavras, as minhas também!  Existiu claramente um facilitismo por parte de quem estava no comando das operações no ataque inicial a este IR , e o ataque ampliado teria que ter sido igualmente mais  forte do que foi ! Agora infelizmente corre-se atrás do prejuízo,  já perante uma catástrofe ambiental  Cenário ainda muito desfavorável e desolador a esta hora!


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> este incêndio foi desvalorizado por quem considera que um Parque Natural a arder não é um drama desde que não haja pessoas e habitações em risco.



Totalmente de acordo, em particular com esta frase. O mesmo se constatou no recente incêndio no Gerês. Meios reduzidos e só quando começou a chegar perto de povoações lá meteram mais alguns. E era o nosso único Parque Nacional! A isto juntem-se as vozes que sempre disseram que mesmo um Parque Nacional tem de ser rentabilizado, tem de ser economicamente viável. Não há neste país qualquer cultura, imbuída na própria população, de protecção da Natureza, pelo contrário, muitos consideram a preservação e a própria Natureza um empecilho ao "crescimento económico", a não ser que dê lucros directos (e rápidos) com o turismo. Mas se na área que ardeu no Gerês o turismo conta muito pouco, aqui na Estrela nem isso viram, tal é a cegueira que grassa neste país.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2022 às 00:02)

Este vídeo revela perfeitamente como toda a coordenação no combate ao incêndio tem funcionado mal, a etapa de hoje da volta a Portugal nunca se deveria ter realizado!  

https://mundialfm.sapo.pt/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2022/08/video-MANTEIGAS.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 00:28)

Neste momento, o eco no radar está assim, claramente deslocado para jusante do vale glaciar e do Poço do Inferno:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 00:53)

Não há palavras...


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 00:59)

Hotel Vila Galé evacuado ao fim da tarde, "por precaução".









						Incêndio da Covilhã devasta património natural
					

Não há casas em risco no incêndio da Covilhã, que lavra nas encostas no Vale Glaciar com perda de património natural. O repórter Paulo Braz está no local a acompanhar o combate às chamas, que vai perder durante a noite os meios aéreos que foram fundamentais no combate às chamas.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Ver e ouvir bem este vídeo:








						Fogo na Covilhã que se estendeu a Manteigas longe de estar controlado
					

O fogo na Covilhã começou às 03:00 horas de sábado.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## cova beira (8 Ago 2022 às 01:05)

toda a zona do vale glaciar que está a arder pelo que percebi pelas imagens que vão chegando já tinha sido destruída por um incêndio há volta de 20 anos  é uma zona de grande altitude onde só há giestais e muitas bétulas pouco resistentes ao fogo
Penso que na zona do poço do inferno e manteigas o fogo terá muita dificuldade em avançar pois trata-se de de uma floresta muito húmida quase só composta por castanheiros e carvalhos


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 01:13)

Incêndio da Covilhã/Manteigas em imagens - Bombeiros Portugueses
					

Mais de 500 operacionais combatem neste momento um incêndio em pleno Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela. Parte importante da fauna e flora desta região está a ser consumida pelas chamas, os difíceis acessos e o vento que se faz sentir particularmente em Manteigas, no distrito da Guarda, estão a...




					www.bombeiros.pt
				




Extensa cobertura fotográfica nesta página dos bombeiros.pt


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 01:13)

cova beira disse:


> toda a zona do vale glaciar que está a arder pelo que percebi pelas imagens que vão chegando já tinha sido destruída por um incêndio há volta de 20 anos  é uma zona de grande altitude onde só há giestais e muitas bétulas pouco resistentes ao fogo
> Penso que na zona do poço do inferno e manteigas o fogo terá muita dificuldade em avançar pois trata-se de de uma floresta muito húmida quase só composta por castanheiros e carvalhos



Mas tem muitos pinheiros e até eucaliptos periféricos.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 01:27)

Agora sim, aparentemente com menor actividade, mas pode ser um efeito da subsidência nocturna e enfraquecimento do vento (< 10 Km/h).






Imagem impressionante durante a tarde, provavelmente obtida desde o São Lourenço, nesta notícia.


----------



## cova beira (8 Ago 2022 às 01:31)

StormRic disse:


> Mas tem muitos pinheiros e até eucaliptos periféricos.


Eucaliptos que eu saiba não tem pinheiros bravos e silvestres tem mas em pouco número há é muito Pinheiro do Oregon que foram plantados pelos serviços florestais,  o vale de beijames que ainda não sei se o fogo andou por lá ou não é que tem muito Pinheiro bravo


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 01:51)

cova beira disse:


> Eucaliptos que eu saiba não tem pinheiros bravos e silvestres tem mas em pouco número há é muito Pinheiro do Oregon que foram plantados pelos serviços florestais,  o vale de beijames que ainda não sei se o fogo andou por lá ou não é que tem muito Pinheiro bravo



O fogo terá que ter passado pela cabeceira do vale de Beijames, na zona da Cova da Abelha e Aguilhão, mas aí há poucas árvores, para depois então ultrapassar a crista da encosta oriental do vale glaciar, a uma cota inferior à dos Poios Brancos. Terá então prosseguido para jusante ao longo dessa encosta e continuando também pela crista até à cabeceira do vale do Poço do Inferno. Não sei se desceu este vale e em que ponto está da descida para o Zêzere na curva do rio em São Gabriel e Leandres. É aí que tem de ser parado a todo o custo, caso chegue lá. Não terá descido o vale de Beijames, a evacuação da praia fluvial de Verdelhos foi por mera precaução. Pinheiro do Oregon, sim, do que me lembro de andar nessa zona (já lá vão 28 anos) era a árvore dominante.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 16:25)

Evolução dos três dias do incêndio da Serra da Estrela:

Satélites Terra (dias 6 e 8) e Aqua (dia 7). Resolução 60m.






Aqua, ontem, com estradas:






Imagens Sentinel-2 L2A de ontem de manhã (cerca do meio-dia):

Escala 500m, Manteigas junto à margem superior:





Escala 300m, Penhas da Saúde no canto inferior esquerdo:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Fumo a aumentar, proveniente do Vale de Verdelhos:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 17:28)

Hoje, antes das 11h, estimativa da área afectada: ~4000 ha

Perspectiva NNE-SSO (desde Manteigas):





OSO-ENE (desde a Torre):


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 17:35)

Descontrolado, deve ter chegado novamente à floresta:











E o incêndio Penalva do Castelo a desviar meios preciosos, início às 16h15:









						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Viseu, Penalva Do Castelo, Vila Cova Do Covelo/mareco
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Continua a convergência dos ventos à superfície sobre a cordilheira central:


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2022 às 18:01)

Penalva não parece fácil também...


StormRic disse:


> Descontrolado, deve ter chegado novamente à floresta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito forte de novo... horas difíceis se avizinham.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2022 às 18:04)

Incêndio na Serra da Estrela: "Houve um erro crasso na abordagem inicial"​SIC Notícias

Há 26 minutos.

*O combate ao incêndio na Serra da Estrela, que no fim de semana consumiu mais de mil hectares, está a ser criticado por populares e pelo presidente da Associação dos Amigos da Serra da Estrela.

José Maria Saraiva considera que houve erros na abordagem inicial do combate às chamas e pede que sejam apuradas responsabilidades.*

Questionado sobre o que terá falhado,* José Maria disse que o incêndio começou numa aldeia e "devia ter estado confinado ao vale da aldeia".*

A Associação dos Amigos da Serra da Estrela é uma *organização não governamental de ambiente portuguesa e constitui uma das principais referências de defesa ambiental na região.*

O incêndio deflagrou às 3:18 de sábado, na* localidade de Garrocho, *freguesia de Cantar-Galo e Vila do Carvalho, no concelho da Covilhã (Castelo Branco), e alastrou para Manteigas, no distrito da Guarda.









						Incêndio na Serra da Estrela: "Houve um erro crasso na abordagem inicial"
					

Considera o presidente de uma associação de defesa ambiental.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2022 às 18:14)

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Manteigas, fiz à pouco um ponto da situação completamente desolador 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (8 Ago 2022 às 18:37)

Desde 2017 que está convencionado que qualquer incêndio onde não morra gente nem ardam casas de 1a habitação, foi combatido com sucesso.

Lamento ver estas imagens numa zona que conheço muito bem já que vivi na Covilhã 5 anos. Devia ter sido feito mais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Manteigas, fiz à pouco um ponto da situação completamente desolador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os meios estão a ser repartidos pelo incêndio de Penalva e ainda outros dois, Paredes e norte do Douro.








						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Viseu, Penalva Do Castelo, Vila Cova Do Covelo/mareco
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [08-08-2022 19:19] Incêndio em Porto, Paredes, Sobreira
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 88, Meios Terrestres: 23, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [08-08-2022 19:19] Incêndio em Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Basto
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 75, Meios Terrestres: 26, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt
				





É impressionante a área por onde o fogo já passou:













						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Duas plumas, Estrela e Penalva:






Catástrofe:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 19:38)

Mais um início a usar meios aéreos:








						Fogos.pt [08-08-2022 19:38] Incêndio em Coimbra, Cantanhede, Ourentã
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 43, Meios Terrestres: 10, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				




Visto do Monte Farinha (Mondim de Basto), o fumo do incêndio (novamente) de Cabeceiras de Basto e ainda outra ignição:





Condições meteorológicas muito difíceis na Estrela:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 19:46)

Novo incêndio em Moreira do Rei (vista do Monte Farinha, ao centro da imagem):





Também já exige meios aéreos:








						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Braga, Fafe, Moreira Do Rei E Várzea Cova
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Ao todo já são cinco outros incêndios (Paredes em resolução) a fazer divergir 9 meios aéreos que podiam estar na Estrela.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 20:08)

Fumo do incêndio de Penalva desapareceu do radar, bom sinal, ou então o vento está a pressioná-lo contra o solo.

O fulcro visível do eco do fumo da Estrela parece estar mais para nordeste, praticamente a Leste de Manteigas. Pode significar uma descida ao vale do Zêzere:


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 21:39)

Penalva do Castelo está em "resolução" mas na Estrela a noite caíu e sem meios aéreos receio que devido ao terreno não seja possível resolver durante a noite.

A nuvem de fumo continua a brotar densa, floresta que arde, como revela o eco do radar:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Ago 2022 às 23:20)

Espero mesmo estar muito enganado mas com o declive da serra e os ventos que por ali se passam, ou muito me engano ou o incêndio na Serra da Estrela ainda vai dar trabalho para muitos dias.. Basta ver o comunicado hoje do presidente de Manteigas. É que mesmo quando o fogo estiver controlado, como é que vão fazer para assegurar que os reacendimentos não voltam a colocar tudo mau outra vez? É uma parte da Serra que o turismo não vê tanto mas já ardeu tanto da Serra


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2022 às 01:10)

Tal como ontem referi o vale do rio beijames é composto por grandes pinhais e assim apesar da menor altitude e melhores acessos muito difícil será controlar o fogo que segue serra adentro e poderá se estender ao vale do zezere para valheilhas e sameiro 
Não entendo como um parque natural pode ter tanto Pinheiro bravo sem qualquer descontinuade fica a ideia de que ou não há ninguém responsável pela manutenção do parque ou quem está à frente das instituições públicas responsáveis nada entedem do assunto


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 02:30)

Pelas 20h48 foi temporariamente dado como "em resolução", durante três minutos... deve ter sido um lapso.

O vale do Rio Beijames foi a grande área apanhada pelo fogo durante esta tarde e noite.
Num tweet às 1h11 era indicado total de área ardida em 3239 ha.







O eco de radar continua, mais reduzido e fraco, moveu-se para ENE, Azinheira ou Crista da Curgeira(?). A defesa de Verdelhos talvez seja a prioridade.













						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## baojoao (9 Ago 2022 às 10:28)

"Ver" a nossa floresta arder custa tanto, mas ver arder a zona de Manteigas, minha nossa...que crime. Adoro Manteigas, principalmente no Outono, com aquelas cores maravilhosas. Lá se vão as caminhadas e as voltas de bike. Que tristeza.
Ano após ano a adiar(pelas mais diversas razões) a caminhada do Vale de Beijames e agora parece que fica mesmo adiada para sempre. 
Aquela vista do Vale do Zêzere na caminhada do Caminho dos Covais e agora tudo negro...
Espero que ainda consigam salvar aquela zona que vai de Leandres até ao Poço do Inferno. Como é fabuloso fazer aquela subida(apesar de todo o sofrimento) no meio de todo aquele arvoredo.
E esperar que não deixem chegar ao Bosque de São Lourenço...sei que ainda está longe, mas já não digo nada!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2022 às 13:47)

Situação muito complicada novamente no PNSE  Ver a zona de Manteigas e Verdelhos a arder , é quase o mesmo sentimento que ver isso acontecer na Mata da Albergaria, ou qualquer outra zona do PNPG, não menosprezando qualquer outro incêndio noutros locais, sem dúvida que estes que referi em cima são do mais rico que temos a nível de fauna e flora ! É triste, muito triste


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2022 às 15:08)

muito complicado agora em Verdelhos. Vai ser uma tarde complicada


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 15:08)

baojoao disse:


> Espero que ainda consigam salvar aquela zona que vai de Leandres até ao Poço do Inferno.



O vale da Ribeira de Leandres/Poço do Inferno parece já ter ficado fora do alcance do incêndio, assim se mantenham os ventos locais.

Mais uma vez, durante a manhã e até cerca do meio-dia, a situação parecia controlada, em certos momentos o fumo desapareceu mesmo dos ecos de radar, por ser menos denso ou por estar mais confinado ao vale, a baixa altitude inacessível ao radar. Depois... voltou a intensificar-se:

























						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				














Pela última imagem da webcam da Covilhã/MeteoEstrela, parece haver fumo de reacendimento em zona novamente mais perto dos cimos.

De manhã:






Duas frentes em Verdelhos, e de vez em quando surge uma nova coluna de fumo como esta agora:


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2022 às 15:12)

huguh disse:


> muito complicado agora em Verdelhos. Vai ser uma tarde complicada


Desde de manhã que estão a passar a ideia de que estava quase circunscrito 
As previsões de vento de sudoeste para a tarde vão empurrar o fogo para áreas que ainda não arderam


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2022 às 15:33)

Vejam a web de manteigas....

Medonho

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2022 às 15:33)

Uma pena ver arder desta forma o PNSE, ainda por cima algumas  das zonas que tinham sido poupada nas ultimas décadas. 

De referir que não há eucaliptos na zona e o pinheiro-bravo é autóctone e é uma pioneira que permite criar solo para as frondosas que viriam a seguir, é assim que funciona a sucessão ecológica das nossas serras, plantações diretas de carvalho tendem para o insucesso por se estar a saltar etapas da sucessão ecológica. A pseudotsuga (pinheiro do Oregon) é a principal exótica na serra da Estrela e quando em povoamentos puros equiénios adultos, tem um comportamento de barreira face ao fogo devido à sua folhada ser muito compacta e pouco arejada que atrasa a progressão do fogo à superfície.  A existência de pseudotsuga na área que está a arder pode ajudar a abrandar a progressão das chamas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> Duas frentes em Verdelhos, e de vez em quando surge uma nova coluna de fumo como esta agora:



A densidade de partículas é elevada nestas colunas de fumo que no topo originam um pirocumulus:








Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vejam a web de manteigas....
> 
> Medonho
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Esse fumo parece já provir por detrás do São Lourenço? Ou talvez seja ainda de Verdelhos e o vento o mantenha baixo no vale.




MSantos disse:


> A pseudotsuga (pinheiro do Oregon) é a principal exótica na serra da Estrela e quando em povoamentos puros equiénios adultos, tem um comportamento de barreira face ao fogo devido à sua folhada ser muito compacta e pouco arejada que atrasa a progressão do fogo à superfície. A existência de pseudotsuga na área que está a arder pode ajudar a abrandar a progressão das chamas.



Exactamente, e bem se viu no caso do vale glaciar, já perto de Manteigas, foi certamente uma enorme ajuda para travar ali a progressão.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2022 às 15:43)

imagens impressionantes na CNN.
Várias casas não sei se de 1ª habitação vão ser consumidas


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 15:49)

O vento hoje está mais intenso, no flanco sueste da Estrela é de Sul, a Oeste é de SO.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2022 às 15:59)

StormRic disse:


> Mais uma vez, durante a manhã e até cerca do meio-dia, a situação parecia controlada, em certos momentos o fumo desapareceu mesmo dos ecos de radar, por ser menos denso ou por estar mais confinado ao vale, a baixa altitude inacessível ao radar. Depois... voltou a intensificar-se:


A CNN, por volta do meio dia, esteve em direto de Verdelhos e no início a situação parecia estar mais ou menos calma, mas nos 10 minutos que estiveram a reportar notou-se claramente uma intensificação do vento que resultou logo num agravamento da situação, pois quando terminaram o direto a quantidade de fumo já era significativa novamente. 
Há pouco, estive a ver o direto novamente e a situação está completamente descontrolada, estando as chamas já perto de casas.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2022 às 16:01)

AGORA várias projeções a cairem perto da repórter da CNN e os populares a correrem de um lado para o outro a tentarem apagar antes de ganharem força
impressionante


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 16:17)

Vai entrar pelo Vale de Amoreira (por trás do São Lourenço, monte visível na webcam de Manteigas) e/ou Valhelhas.
Poderia ser travado no vale do Zêzere, zona de hortas, mas o pior são as projecções e o vale é bastante apertado.
Muitos dos bosques são agora de pinheiro.

Três imagens simultâneas:















Quanto mais brilhante o topo da coluna de fumo (pirocumulus) mais escuro estará em baixo junto ao solo. Por vezes nem é possível ver as chamas a aproximarem-se rapidamente no meio do fumo espesso. Nunca se pode pôr bombeiros no terreno adiante destas frentes mais activas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 16:34)

São estas as condições no fundo do vale do Zêzere, entre Manteigas e Vale de Amoreira.
Vento moderado errático já certamente influenciado pela proximidade do incêndio e pelo grande encaixe dos vales (profundidades de cerca de 600 m ou mais).

Repare-se ainda na diminuição da radiação solar e do índice UV a partir do meio-dia, altura em que o incêndio se descontrolou depois de uma manhã relativamente mais calma, devido à expansão da nuvem de fumo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

Ou o vento está a fazer baixar o fumo significativamente ou o combate está a decorrer agora favoravelmente.






Menos denso na origem:





Menos negro como visto de Manteigas:













						Fogos.pt [09-08-2022 16:52] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 680, Meios Terrestres: 205, Meios Aéreos: 13



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

Está na encosta sul do vale do Zêzere, entre Sameiro e Vale de Amoreira, provavelmente também entrando no Vale de Amoreira:











Segundo a entrevista de um Comandante à CNN, podia voltar para trás por aquela encosta, aproximando-se novamente do Vale de Leandres e de Manteigas.
Também pode prosseguir para jusante do Zêzere e chegar a Valhelhas e o vale de Famalicão.
Já só têm três horas de meios aéreos.


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

MSantos disse:


> Uma pena ver arder desta forma o PNSE, ainda por cima algumas  das zonas que tinha sido poupada nas ultimas décadas.
> 
> De referir que não há eucaliptos na zona e o pinheiro-bravo é autóctone e é uma pioneira que permite criar solo para as frondosas que viriam a seguir, é assim que funciona a sucessão ecológica das nossas serras, plantações diretas de carvalho tendem para o insucesso por se estar a saltar etapas da sucessão ecológica. A pseudotsuga (pinheiro do Oregon) é a principal exótica na serra da Estrela e quando em povoamentos puros equiénios adultos, tem um comportamento de barreira face ao fogo devido à sua folhada ser muito compacta e pouco arejada que atrasa a progressão do fogo à superfície.  A existência de pseudotsuga na área que está a arder pode ajudar a abrandar a progressão das chamas.


Tenho ideia de que todo o pinhal continuo desta zona foi plantado pois o monte ou serra onde lavra o incêndio chama se azinheira e em frente do outro lado do zezere é a azinha e azinheiras tem agora muito poucas que ou crescem em rochas ou junto à estrada onde o pinhal é menos denso


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2022 às 19:16)

o europeu está a sair e prevê chuva para amanhã na zona da serra 
Esperemos que seja em quantidade suficiente para apagar o fogo porque por mais bombeiros e meios aéreos que sejam recrutados parecem insuficientes para tomar conta do fogo


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2022 às 20:05)

visto daqui parece que ha um incendio enorme a Este de onde estou, uma nuvem enorme de fumo e bem escura que se estende por vários quilómetros.
só pode ser proveniente do incendio da Covilhã


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2022 às 20:06)

Como é que num incêndio que lavra a praticamente 4 dias ainda "só" arderam 4000 hectares quando em alguns de 2 dias mais que isso é ardido? Tem a ver com a inclinação do terreno?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2022 às 20:14)

huguh disse:


> visto daqui parece que ha um incendio enorme a Este de onde estou, uma nuvem enorme de fumo e bem escura que se estende por vários quilómetros.
> só pode ser proveniente do incendio da Covilhã


Extensão impressionante.





Pode surgir instabilidade ao longo da madrugada. Vamos ver.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2022 às 20:17)

Incêndio na Serra da Estrela complicou-se
					

O fogo chegou junto de várias habitações e foram retiradas pessoas de duas aldeias.




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 20:26)

cova beira disse:


> o europeu está a sair e prevê chuva para amanhã na zona da serra
> Esperemos que seja em quantidade suficiente para apagar o fogo porque por mais bombeiros e meios aéreos que sejam recrutados parecem insuficientes para tomar conta do fogo


A previsão é sobretudo de trovoada e se não houver precipitação suficiente é pior pois podem ser trovoadas secas com risco acrescido de ignições.



Pedro Mindz disse:


> Como é que num incêndio que lavra a praticamente 4 dias ainda "só" arderam 4000 hectares quando em alguns de 2 dias mais que isso é ardido? Tem a ver com a inclinação do terreno?



A progressão do incêndio no alto da Serra foi lenta e a área era grande. O tipo de terreno, rochoso, simultaneamente dificulta o ataque mas de certo modo também o avanço.
E o tipo de vegetação, coberto arbóreo em especial, ardem mais devagar do que os eucaliptais ou pinhais intensivos onde ocorreram essas áreas ardidas enormes. Mas 4000 hectares é mesmo muito.

Não estão a conseguir controlar:





















						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O fogo desviou-se e foi pela encosta da margem esquerda de Beijames/Verdelhos, passou a crista e desceu para o Sameiro e sobe agora o vale entre o São Lourenço e a Azinha.
Não parece voltar a aproximar-se de Manteigas:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 20:43)

Informação incompleta mas é alguma coisa, considerando o anterior quase silêncio deste jornal no que respeita a este incêndio catastrófico.









						Incêndio já consumiu mais de 3000 hectares na Serra da Estrela. Mais de 730 operacionais combatem chamas
					

Incêndio que deflagrou no Garrocho, no sábado, chegou a Verdelhos. Foram retiradas 26 pessoas da localidade e a estada municipal 501 teve de ser cortada.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 20:56)

A estação WU de MeteoSameiro deixou de transmitir às 19h33; a webcam de Manteigas tem como última imagem (actualizadas cada 10 minutos) a das 19h31.

Se não fôr controlado esta noite o fogo passará para a bacia do Mondego.
O fumo deixou de aparecer na webcam da Covilhã/MeteoEstrela.
No radar (que só pode apanhar os topos da nuvem de fumo, acima de 1500 m) os ecos são mais fracos:





Há uma hora atrás o vento enfraqueceu do lado Leste da Serra e com rumo variável; do lado Oeste mantém-se de SO, moderado.





O incêndio estará talvez a subir o vale do Sameiro e/ou as encostas do São Lourenço (vertente Leste) e da Azinha:





Estas zonas já sofreram grandes incêndios em outros anos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2022 às 21:18)

Instabilidade rajadas de vento....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 21:20)

Para amanhã o IPMA prevê uma probabilidade de precipitação associada a trovoadas entre as 16h e as 20h, com valores à volta dos 40% para Penhas Douradas, Manteigas, Penhas Saúde, Torre. Para a o lado Leste/Nordeste da Serra a probabilidade de precipitação estende-se também desde o fim da manhã, com valores menores; menor probabilidade de trovoadas desse lado.



Spoiler: Previsão IPMA Serra da Estrela


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 21:25)

Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2022 às 21:40)

Última Hora​Helicóptero de combate a incêndios partiu a cauda a aterrar.​Hoje às 21:29

*Um helicóptero de combate a incêndios rurais sedeado no Centro de Meios Aéreos de Seia, pertencente ao Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Rurais, sofreu um acidente, esta terça-feira à tarde, durante a fase de aproximação ao local de desembarque da equipa helitransportada da Unidade de Emergência de Proteção e Socorro (UEPS/GNR), no âmbito das operações de combate ao incêndio da Covilhã, no distrito de Castelo Branco.*

Os seis tripulantes (um piloto e cinco militares) encontram-se bem, mas a aeronave sofreu danos significativos, revela um comunicado da Proteção Civil. 

O incêndio da Covilhã está neste momento a ser combatido por mais de 800 operacionais, apoiados por perto de 300 viaturas.

A Proteção Civil informa que o helicóptero será substituído por outro semelhante, durante a manhã desta quarta-feira.









						Helicóptero de combate a incêndios partiu a cauda a aterrar
					

Um helicóptero de combate a incêndios rurais sedeado no Centro de Meios Aéreos de Seia, pertencente ao Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Rurais, sofreu um acidente, esta terça-feira à tarde, durante a fase de aproximação ao local de desembarque da equipa helitransportada da Unidade de...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2022 às 21:50)

há uma zona crítica que está a norte da serra da azinha o fogo vai nessa direção 
Entre a serra da azinha e a quinta da taberna há uma imensa floresta não conheço bem mas penso que é  mais diversificada mas é uma zona com poucos acessos e floresta cerrada


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2022 às 21:52)

A registar também um significativo aumento de meios nas últimas horas... a área de incêndio também já é bastante considerável, por isso começa a ser importante quem faça consolidação das zonas já ardidas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

Incrível a extensão da coluna de fumo proveniente do IR no PNSE


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 22:11)

cova beira disse:


> há uma zona crítica que está a norte da serra da azinha o fogo vai nessa direção
> Entre a serra da azinha e a quinta da taberna há uma imensa floresta não conheço bem mas penso que é  mais diversificada mas é uma zona com poucos acessos e floresta cerrada



Os povoamentos florestais nessa ampla zona são de diferentes tipos, aqueles mais diversificados seguem as linhas de água e penso que deve ser o que está a montante precisamente da Quinta da Taberna.
O problema são os povoamentos densos de pinheiro das encostas que sobem quase até às cristas da Azinha e das outras vertentes dos vales contíguos. Alguns arderam bem em outros fogos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2022 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> Provavelmente também entrando no Vale de Amoreira


Segundo alguns registos online hoje ao final do dia o incêndio já andava por lá 









Entretanto ultrapassados os 900 operacionais no TO.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 23:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo alguns registos online hoje ao final do dia o incêndio já andava por lá



Sim, próximo mas à hora dessa foto ainda descia para Sameiro depois de galgar a cumeada que separa esta aldeia da vila de Verdelhos. Nesta altura realmente não sei se devido ao vento que virou para o quadrante Oeste, embora fraco, estará a progredir para Leste aproximando-se mais de Vale de Amoreira.






O eco de radar está claramente deslocado para Leste, afastando-se de Manteigas, mas não sei se esta deslocação do topo (que é só o que o radar pode apanhar) das nuvens de fumo corresponde a um avanço da frente de fogo também para Leste:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 23:12)

Células a virem de Sul, podem expandir-se lateralmente o suficiente para chegar à Estrela, sem promessas, mas é uma esperança:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2022 às 23:27)

IR Covilhã / Manteigas / Gouveia acaba de atingir os 1.000 operacionais empenhados (não estão necessariamente todos a combater em simultâneo).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2022 às 23:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> IR Covilhã / Manteigas / Gouveia acaba de atingir os 1.000 operacionais empenhados (não estão necessariamente todos a combater em simultâneo).


Vai ser uma benção se chover.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 00:23)

As linhas de células por enquanto encurvaram para NNE, passaram na Idanha-a-Nova e Penamacor na direcção da Malcata e Sabugal.
Houve alguma actividade eléctrica entre-nuvens.






Eco do fumo da Estrela mantém-se, embora bastante circunscrito.









						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Não houve actualização do mapa da área afectada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 01:56)

O eco de radar na origem da coluna de fumo já tinha desaparecido mas voltou... ou seja, temporariamente a coluna não atingiu mais de 1,5 Km de altitude.

A Leste, continuam a passar células que já deram provas de os ecos não serem de virga, há mesmo acumulados que seriam preciosos caso aquelas linhas de instabilidade se deslocassem umas poucas dezenas de quilómetros para Oeste. Aguardemos, é possível.









Também trazem trovoada, o que não é desejável, claro.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 03:42)

Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O fumo ainda lá está, mas um eco fraco e bastante limitado na origem, dispersa para NNO. O vento mantém-se fraco, e o quadrante Leste/Sueste volta a ser predominante. Humidade relativa baixa na área da serra, à volta dos 50%. Temperatura é de noite tropical, mesmo nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 03:49)

Dez minutos depois e intensifica-se novamente... 









Estas variações também podem ocorrer devido ao vento. Quando enfraquece, a coluna sobe mais na vertical e o radar apanha-a melhor; quando a nuvem é dispersada mais rapidamente a baixa altitude o radar deixa de a ver.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 04:36)

Outra vez, às 3h15 da madrugada, no meio de uma floresta sem sequer estradas por perto?









						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 04:37] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Ponte Da Barca, Crasto, Ruivos E Grovelas
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 24, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2022 às 06:59)

+1150 operacionais já envolvidos no combate. O incêndio segue na direção Folgosinho (embora ainda bastante longe)


----------



## baojoao (10 Ago 2022 às 09:10)

Alguém me sabe dizer se o Bosque de São Lourenço ardeu?
Que tristeza de país este. Doí tanto ver a Serra da Estrela assim


----------



## Sleet (10 Ago 2022 às 12:19)

baojoao disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se o Bosque de São Lourenço ardeu?
> Que tristeza de país este. Doí tanto ver a Serra da Estrela assim


Se isto estiver certo... não deverá ter ficado longe, pelo menos. Embora as duas respostas sejam mais animadoras.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 13:18)

baojoao disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se o Bosque de São Lourenço ardeu?
> Que tristeza de país este. Doí tanto ver a Serra da Estrela assim


 Ardeu 







O fogo voltou para trás, na direcção de Manteigas, resultado do vento com componente Leste durante a madrugada e aumentou consideravelmente durante a manhã. Fixou-se agora em SE, > 25 Km/h, como tem registado a estação das Penhas Douradas.

Já não há palavras...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2022 às 13:33)

Que besta...


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2022 às 13:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que besta...



Penso que isso será uma célula em formação! A avaliar pelo radar e satélite…


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2022 às 13:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Penso que isso será uma célula em formação! A avaliar pelo radar e satélite…



É mesmo um pirocumulo, a caminhar para pirocumulonimbus...






Foto publicada há cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2022 às 13:54)

Está a ficar bastante feio...


----------



## cova beira (10 Ago 2022 às 14:00)

Agora é o fogo vai entrar numa zona bastante selvagem no sentido de ser uma vasta área onde nao há estradas nem aldeias por perto


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2022 às 14:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está a ficar bastante feio...


Já chega aos 12km de altitude:








Convecção pura e dura. Pode mesmo já estar a chover no local.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2022 às 14:16)

Algumas descargas eléctricas a serem registadas na zona desde cerca das 13:50, provenientes do pirocumulunimbos que se formou.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2022 às 14:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Algumas descargas eléctricas a serem registadas na zona desde cerca das 13:50, provenientes do pirocumulunimbos que se formou.



Deve ser dos pirocumulunimbos mais intensos que já vi cá em Portugal, para chegar ao ponto de produzir descargas eléctricas é obra, muito ar quente em ascensão proveniente do incêndio, mas também com a ajuda de uma atmosfera mais instável.
Podia cair uma boa chuvada nessa região do incêndio que ajudava imenso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2022 às 14:45)




----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2022 às 14:47)

Temos então um fogo convectivo a lavrar no PNSE, muito provavelmente acima da capacidade de extinção. Fogos convectivos (se não faltar combustível), tornam-se muito mais complexos porque criam a sua própria meteorologia e dinâmica, são muito mais imprevisíveis e perigosos de combater. 

Espero estar enganado mas não vai parar tão cedo, mesmo que lá estejam 2000 bombeiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2022 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> Deve ser dos pirocumulunimbos mais intensos que já vi cá em Portugal, para chegar ao ponto de produzir descargas eléctricas é obra, muito ar quente em ascensão proveniente do incêndio, mas também com a ajuda de uma atmosfera mais instável.
> Podia cair uma boa chuvada nessa região do incêndio que ajudava imenso.


O calor do incêndio, com a ajuda da orografia, impulsionou a formação dessa célula. Em Fornos de Algodres deve estar a chover.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2022 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Temos então um fogo convectivo a lavrar no PNSE, muito provavelmente acima da capacidade de extinção. Fogos convectivos (se não faltar combustível), tornam-se muito mais complexos porque criam a sua própria meteorologia e dinâmica, são muito mais imprevisíveis e perigosos de combater



Uma massa convectiva  destas vai criar certamente ventos fortes, eventualmente  variáveis/cruzados, muito complicado, senão ocorrer uma boa e prolongada chuvada no local do incêndio..


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2022 às 14:56)

Snifa disse:


> Uma massa convectiva  destas vai criar certamente ventos fortes, eventualmente  variáveis/cruzados, muito complicado, senão ocorrer uma boa e prolongada chuvada no local do incêndio..


Atenção que os ecos mais fortes estão longe do local do incêndio. O incêndio só serviu de impulsionador, a célula segue caminho para NO.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2022 às 15:01)

Snifa disse:


> Uma massa convectiva  destas vai criar certamente ventos fortes, eventualmente  variáveis/cruzados, muito complicado, senão ocorrer uma boa e prolongada chuvada no local do incêndio..



Até tornados de fogo por vezes surgem nestas condições. É tudo muito perigoso neste tipo de fogos. A progressão é errática e veloz e a coluna convectiva transporta material incandescente a centenas de metros ou mesmo kms que podem originar focos secundários que progridem rapidamente.  Isto tudo numa paisagem de montanha com muito combustível disponível para arder.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2022 às 15:06)

TiagoLC disse:


> Atenção que os ecos mais fortes estão longe do local do incêndio. O incêndio só serviu de impulsionador, a célula segue caminho para NO.



A formação do pirocumulunimbus é apenas revelador das condições extremas que existem no local, a progressão da célula é irrelevante para o caso e não significa que as coisas fiquem mais fáceis.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2022 às 15:10)

MSantos disse:


> a coluna convectiva transporta material incandescente a centenas de metros ou mesmo kms que podem originar focos secundários que progridem rapidamen



Referia-me precisamente a isso, projeções em larga escala e que podem causar outros fogos noutros locais, eventualmente a Km de distância...esperemos que não se verifiquem..


----------



## baojoao (10 Ago 2022 às 16:02)

Do que percebi de algumas publicações no face, inclusive do Presidente da CM Manteigas, o fogo está novamente na encosta de Sao Lourenço(Faias) e pelos vistos há ainda várias frentes, uma das quais já no concelho de Gouveia em direção a Folgosinho


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Ago 2022 às 16:06)

Está no alto de São Lourenço. Deve estar a uns dois quilómetros do hotel (antiga pousada).
Esta era a vista da zona do Mondeguinho.


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Ago 2022 às 16:09)

Pelos vistos está quase no Folgosinho.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 16:16)

Quatro outros incêndios desviaram 13 aeronaves em determinado momento, ficou a Estrela só com 4.









						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Coimbra, Oliveira Do Hospital, Lagares
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Viseu, Viseu, Couto De Baixo E Couto De Cima
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Braga, Póvoa De Lanhoso, Taíde
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 16:16] Incêndio em Leiria, Leiria, Leiria, Pousos, Barreira E Cortes
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 47, Meios Terrestres: 14, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

TiagoLC disse:


> Convecção pura e dura. Pode mesmo já estar a chover no local.





Snifa disse:


> Podia cair uma boa chuvada nessa região do incêndio que ajudava imenso



Infelizmente o pirocumulus formou-se mais adiante e longe do fogo, a convecção deu o impulso para a formação da célula e só quando a célula já estava afastada é que começou a precipitar. Na altura em que atingiu os 12 Km o eco era de baixa densidade (verde), e depois atingiu então intensidade bem mais forte.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2022 às 16:27)

Segundo a RTP3 em última hora o incêndio da Covilhã já alastrou ao Concelho da Guarda, praia fluvial de Videmonte foi evacuada.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2022 às 16:36)

MSantos disse:


> A formação do pirocumulunimbus é apenas revelador das condições extremas que existem no local, a progressão da célula é irrelevante para o caso e não significa que as coisas fiquem mais fáceis.


Não poderá ser só fumo de quantidades "normais" que ao subir numa atmosfera bastante instável forma cumulus (neste caso cumulunimbus)? Ou para formar cumulunimbus tem de ser uma quantidade absurda de fumo, independentemente da instabilidade da atmosfera?
Ou seja, o facto de formar um cumulunimbus é *sempre *indicador de um incêndio descontrolado e muito grande?


----------



## Rafa111 (10 Ago 2022 às 16:38)

Novo foco de Incêndio perto de Lagares da Beira:


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 16:39)

Alguém consegue explicar porque só estão dois aviões e um helicóptero de combate na Estrela??
Não têm mais meios? Se pediram ajuda europeia quando estavam a arder os eucaliptais das celuloses porque não pedem agora?






EDIÇÂO: estão mesmo só 4 meios aéreos, 1 de coordenação.









						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Peçam ajuda! 









						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Coimbra, Oliveira Do Hospital, Lagares
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 17:05] Incêndio em Viseu, Viseu, Couto De Baixo E Couto De Cima
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 120, Meios Terrestres: 33, Meios Aéreos: 5



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Braga, Póvoa De Lanhoso, Taíde
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 17:05] Incêndio em Braga, Braga, Lomar E Arcos
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 40, Meios Terrestres: 10, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 17:21] Incêndio em Vila Real, Montalegre, Cervos
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 57, Meios Terrestres: 12, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 17:05] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Bilhó
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 34, Meios Terrestres: 7, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Ago 2022 às 17:05)

Vista desde Manteigas há instantes.


----------



## Bruno Palma (10 Ago 2022 às 17:06)

Podem haver várias variáveis de haver menos meios aéreos na "Covilhã", podem ter retomado á base para reabastecer de combustível, não podem operar devido a má visibilidade já que o incêndio está em alguns vales e o fumo pode "ficar" nos vales o que torna impossível um meio aéreo operar em segurança e como têm um incêndio ao lado em Oliveira do Hospital que aparenta já estar algo violento pela imagens de radar eles foram realocados para esse incêndio para o controlar o mais depressa possível porque iria ser complicado ter que dividir homens para outros incêndios, há mais meios aéreos no país mas não podem ficar zonas sem meios porque pode haver um incêndio nessa zona e depois não há meios. E não há Canadairs a operar devido a problemas mecânicos segundo um comandante/comentador na CNN.


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2022 às 17:08)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não poderá ser só fumo de quantidades "normais" que ao subir numa atmosfera bastante instável forma cumulus (neste caso cumulunimbus)? Ou para formar cumulunimbus tem de ser uma quantidade absurda de fumo, independentemente da instabilidade da atmosfera?
> Ou seja, o facto de formar um cumulunimbus é *sempre *indicador de um incêndio descontrolado e muito grande?



Poderá vir aqui alguém mais especialista em comportamento do fogo do que eu que me possa corrigir, mas normalmente sempre que há formação de pirocumulunimbus (PyCb) este é indicador de comportamento extremo do fogo associado a condições propicias à convecção. Foi o que aconteceu em Pedrogão Grande em 2017...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2022 às 17:12)

Mais um foco de incêndio já com mais de 200 operacionais a NW do da Estrela, em Oliveira do Hospital.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2022 às 17:19)

Teoricamente existem 62 meios aéreos no país e estão neste momento em acçâo 23. Mesmo nas situações mais críticas deste verão nunca estiveram mais que 30 simultaneamente no ar. Provavelmente existem limitações operacionais (descanso obrigatório de tripulações, etc) que impede alocar mais meios a estes grandes incêndios.

Como aqui foi referido, o da Estrela parece além da capacidade de extinção. Por muito que custe dizer isto, do ponto de vista da floresta isto quer dizer que os 1100 bombeiros podiam ir agora para as suas casas e dormir até amanhã às 9 da manhã, os aviões podiam ir todos para manutenção e os pilotos lanchar e jantar, que amanhã quando chegassem lá o fogo ia estar exactamente na mesma condição do que se ficassem lá a noite e madrugada toda.
Outra questão é a defesa da vida humana e propriedades e por esse motivo deverão ter sido decretadas prioridades noutros incêndios.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 17:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não poderá ser só fumo de quantidades "normais" que ao subir numa atmosfera bastante instável forma cumulus (neste caso cumulunimbus)? Ou para formar cumulunimbus tem de ser uma quantidade absurda de fumo, independentemente da instabilidade da atmosfera?
> Ou seja, o facto de formar um cumulunimbus é *sempre *indicador de um incêndio descontrolado e muito grande?





Bruno Palma disse:


> Podem haver várias variáveis de haver menos meios aéreos na "Covilhã", podem ter retomado á base para reabastecer de combustível, não podem operar devido a má visibilidade já que o incêndio está em alguns vales e o fumo pode "ficar" nos vales o que torna impossível um meio aéreo operar em segurança e como têm um incêndio ao lado em Oliveira do Hospital que aparenta já estar algo violento pela imagens de radar eles foram realocados para esse incêndio para o controlar o mais depressa possível porque iria ser complicado ter que dividir homens para outros incêndios, há mais meios aéreos no país mas não podem ficar zonas sem meios porque pode haver um incêndio nessa zona e depois não há meios. E não há Canadairs a operar devido a problemas mecânicos segundo um comandante/comentador na CNN.





Hawk disse:


> Teoricamente existem 62 meios aéreos no país e estão neste momento em acçâo 23. Mesmo nas situações mais críticas deste verão nunca estiveram mais que 30 simultaneamente no ar. Provavelmente existem limitações operacionais (descanso obrigatório de tripulações, etc) que impede alocar mais meios a estes grandes incêndios.
> 
> Como aqui foi referido, o da Estrela parece além da capacidade de extinção. Por muito que custe dizer isto, do ponto de vista da floresta isto quer dizer que os 1100 bombeiros podiam ir agora para as suas casas e dormir até amanhã às 9 da manhã, os aviões podiam ir todos para manutenção e os pilotos lanchar e jantar, que amanhã quando chegassem lá o fogo ia estar exactamente na mesma condição do que se ficassem lá a noite e madrugada toda.
> Outra questão é a defesa da vida humana e propriedades e por esse motivo deverão ter sido decretadas prioridades noutros incêndios.



Por tudo isso, que são razões perfeitamente certas, é que o governo devia imediatamente pedir ajuda europeia! Esse erro é que é inexplicável.

Talvez na Estrela a única acção que pode limitar uma catástrofe ainda maior é fazerem corta-fogo bem longe do incêndio neste momento. Não vão deixá-lo descer a Serra até às aldeias, certo? Digo, eu, que não sou de todo entendido em acções concretas no terreno.


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2022 às 17:45)

Por aqui vão caindo cinzas muito pequeninas provenientes do incêndio de Oliveira do Hospital:


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 17:53)

Angelstorm disse:


> Vista desde Manteigas há instantes.



Essa vista é desde a Nave de Sto.António (estrada Piornos-Torre), na direcção de Manteigas.
Absolutamente impressionante e aterrorizante um tal pirocumulonimbus.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2022 às 18:49)

Mais um PyCb...


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:50)

Oliveira do Hospital está a exigir (e a permitir) mais meios aéreos do que a Estrela, têm duas horas para dessa forma controlar o fogo.









						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 09:14] Incêndio em Coimbra, Oliveira Do Hospital, Lagares
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Plumas dos dois incêndios, vê-se novamente a formação de pirocumulonimbus no seguimento da coluna de fumo da Estrela:


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2022 às 18:52)

Hawk disse:


> (...) Como aqui foi referido, o da Estrela parece além da capacidade de extinção. Por muito que custe dizer isto, do ponto de vista da floresta isto quer dizer que os 1100 bombeiros podiam ir agora para as suas casas e dormir até amanhã às 9 da manhã, os aviões podiam ir todos para manutenção e os pilotos lanchar e jantar, que amanhã quando chegassem lá o fogo ia estar exactamente na mesma condição do que se ficassem lá a noite e madrugada toda.
> Outra questão é a defesa da vida humana e propriedades e por esse motivo deverão ter sido decretadas prioridades noutros incêndios.



Esta é a triste realidade dos fogos acima da capacidade de extinção...


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:57)

As duas frentes do incêndio da Estrela, hoje cerca do meio-dia (11:06 utc).
Imagem do Terra, resolução gráfica 60 m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

Basta ver as imagens da SIC Notícias à cerca de 10 minutos em direto de Folgosinho , já no concelho de Gouveia , que o IR no PNSE está neste momento a libertar uma energia brutal , e está totalmente acima da sua capacidade de extinção , e assim será nas próximas horas enquanto tiver combustível para o alimentar   Um desastre ambiental abismal


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 20:22)

Mas o que se viu no directo da SIC desde Manteigas, cerca das 20h, foram pequenas frentes nas encostas a descer para Manteigas. Distanciado do maior foco na proximidade do qual é impossível combater, mesmo com meios aéreos.
Estas frentes na zona do São Lourenço são, espero, possíveis de extinção e, pelo que se via, até algumas passagens com um helicóptero de combate teriam ajudado muito. No entanto, foi dito que a essa hora os meios aéreos já não podiam actuar. Pergunto: mesmo helicópteros naquela zona de Manteigas já não podiam combater?

Estes focos perto de Manteigas viam-se bem diferenciados do foco principal, pela própria coluna de fumo:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2022 às 21:21)

StormRic disse:


> Mas o que se viu no directo da SIC desde Manteigas, cerca das 20h, foram pequenas frentes nas encostas a descer para Manteigas. Distanciado do maior foco na proximidade do qual é impossível combater, mesmo com meios aéreos.
> Estas frentes na zona do São Lourenço são, espero, possíveis de extinção e, pelo que se via, até algumas passagens com um helicóptero de combate teriam ajudado muito. No entanto, foi dito que a essa hora os meios aéreos já não podiam actuar. Pergunto: mesmo helicópteros naquela zona de Manteigas já não podiam combater?
> 
> Estes focos perto de Manteigas viam-se bem diferenciados do foco principal, pela própria coluna de fumo:



Aparentemente os meios de comunicação social estão com alguns problemas em trabalhar no local do incêndio por falta de rede , e por motivos de segurança óbvios impostos pelas autoridades !


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 21:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente os meios de comunicação social estão com alguns problemas em trabalhar no local do incêndio por falta de rede , e por motivos de segurança óbvios impostos pelas autoridades !



Referes-te a que local em particular? Sabe-se que em Vale de Amoreira não tinham rede, assim o disseram, mas eu estava a relatar o que se via em Manteigas em directo, não precisava sequer das palavras da repórter, as imagens eram suficientemente elucidativas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2022 às 21:47)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 22:14)

Fumo cada vez mais volumoso:


----------



## cova beira (10 Ago 2022 às 22:19)

Está tudo a arder em manteigas estou a ver na tv 

Algo de muito errado aconteceu neste incêndio, durante as últimas décadas aconteceram muitos incêndios na serra com condições mais adversas que estas e nenhum tomou estas proporções


----------



## cova beira (10 Ago 2022 às 22:27)

Alguém conhece a resistência que as faias tem ao fogo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2022 às 22:34)

StormRic disse:


> Referes-te a que local em particular? Sabe-se que em Vale de Amoreira não tinham rede, assim o disseram, mas eu estava a relatar o que se via em Manteigas em directo, não precisava sequer das palavras da repórter, as imagens eram suficientemente elucidativas.


Referiu o jornalista da SIC Notícias no direto que fez de Folgosinho hoje ao final da tarde! Entretanto está encontrado o maior IR do ano,  até ao momento  já arderam  muito provavelmente mais de 10.000 hectares


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 22:45)

Apesar de ser noite há dois helicópteros de combate em acção, provavelmente na zona das frentes de Manteigas:











Vento de Oeste nas Penhas Douradas deve estar a tornar difícil o combate nestas frentes de São Lourenço.





Rota das Faias, quem se lembra? Não há a certeza de ter sido inteiramente atingida.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2022 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Apesar de ser noite há dois helicópteros de combate em acção, provavelmente na zona das frentes de Manteigas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os helicópteros tem que ser erro. Não há combate de incêndios nocturno em Portugal.


----------



## Bruno Palma (10 Ago 2022 às 23:06)

Os meios aéreos não podem combater incêndios á noite por causa da visibilidade, só o podem se tiverem certos equipamentos como visão noturna nos capacetes dos pilotos entre outras coisas, que eu saiba apenas o fazem nos EUA e começaram á pouco tempo a fazê-lo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2022 às 23:08)

Quase 1500 bombeiros...
Não me recordo de tal...
A web de manteigas pifou desde ontem.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (10 Ago 2022 às 23:13)

StormRic disse:


> Apesar de ser noite há dois helicópteros de combate em acção, provavelmente na zona das frentes de Manteigas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelas imagens que vi há pouco a frente de fogo estava já na zona das faias


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 23:45)

É difícil acreditar, vou tentar verificar a veracidade do local da foto.

Aqueles telhados, árvores, terreno do lado esquerdo, só há dois locais possíveis, Penhas Douradas ou Penhas da Saúde, mas não encontro correspondência das construções nas imagens do Maps.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 00:04)

Fumo parece ter abatido em altitude, tornou-se menos visível no radar:


----------



## cova beira (11 Ago 2022 às 00:18)

StormRic disse:


> É difícil acreditar, vou tentar verificar a veracidade do local da foto.
> 
> Aqueles telhados, árvores, terreno do lado esquerdo, só há dois locais possíveis, Penhas Douradas ou Penhas da Saúde, mas não encontro correspondência das construções nas imagens do Maps.


Essa enorme nuvem foi visível durante toda a tarde do lado sul da Estrela


----------



## Sleet (11 Ago 2022 às 01:02)

StormRic disse:


> É difícil acreditar, vou tentar verificar a veracidade do local da foto.


Dito pela repórter da RTP ainda há menos de uma hora, está a arder nessa zona.
Vamos com 5 dias disto, mais de 10 mil hectares ardidos numa das zonas mais sensíveis do país, sinceramente já nada me custa a acreditar neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 01:57)

Com efeito a nuvem de fumo do incêndio do lado de Espanha era também bem visível no radar:


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 02:01)

cova beira disse:


> Essa enorme nuvem foi visível durante toda a tarde do lado sul da Estrela





Sleet disse:


> Dito pela repórter da RTP ainda há menos de uma hora, está a arder nessa zona.
> Vamos com 5 dias disto, mais de 10 mil hectares ardidos numa das zonas mais sensíveis do país, sinceramente já nada me custa a acreditar neste momento.



Sim, eu sei, acompanhei a evolução da nuvem e do local onde está a arder. Apenas a tomada de vista é intrigante e o aspecto da nuvem também talvez um pouco diferente.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 03:42)

Pluma de fumo está agora a ser desviada para Oeste, e na origem quase desaparece do radar.

Vento do quadrante Leste nas estações de Penhas Douradas e Guarda, as de maior altitude.


----------



## okcomputer (11 Ago 2022 às 07:18)

StormRic disse:


> É difícil acreditar, vou tentar verificar a veracidade do local da foto.
> 
> Aqueles telhados, árvores, terreno do lado esquerdo, só há dois locais possíveis, Penhas Douradas ou Penhas da Saúde, mas não encontro correspondência das construções nas imagens do Maps.


A nuvem parece bem longe do local em questão, diria que largas dezenas de km. Embora ontem fosse dia favorável ao desenvolvimento de pyroCb dada a instabilidade atmosférica, isso não será das células do interior norte fotografadas de longe?


----------



## Luis Tovar (11 Ago 2022 às 08:47)

okcomputer disse:


> A nuvem parece bem longe do local em questão, diria que largas dezenas de km. Embora ontem fosse dia favorável ao desenvolvimento de pyroCb dada a instabilidade atmosférica, isso não será das células do interior norte fotografadas de longe?


Penhas da Saude na parte de cima, próximo do campo de futebol. 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Tovar (11 Ago 2022 às 08:49)

Luis Tovar disse:


> Penhas da Saude na parte de cima, próximo do campo de futebol.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


Proximo da rua dos pastores 20

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (11 Ago 2022 às 12:01)

Obrigado
A direção da foto parece ser mais ou menos NNO, talvez ~345º














						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				




Não conheço suficientemente a região nem sei aonde ocorriam ontem os focos de incêndio mais intensos, se for um pyroCb deve ter sido captada entre meio e final da tarde, pelas cores do céu e nuvem talvez mais perto do meio que do final da tarde. 
Quem conheça deve dar para confirmar a relação com o incêndio ou se será duma célula meramente convectiva mais a norte ou algo assim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2022 às 13:36)

Como estão as coisas pela serra da estrela?
Alguém sabe?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 13:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Como estão as coisas pela serra da estrela?
> Alguém sabe?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Ponto da situação é... desesperante

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 13:46)

Luis Tovar disse:


> Proximo da rua dos pastores 20
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk





okcomputer disse:


> Obrigado
> A direção da foto parece ser mais ou menos NNO, talvez ~345º
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado, é mesmo nesse local. Sabendo isto consigo calcular a dimensão da nuvem.
Sim, este pyroCb formou-se mais do que uma vez ontem e é consequência directa da enorme convecção produzida pelo incêndio. Neste caso não exactamente sobre o local do fogo mas deslocado por efeito do vento nos níveis médio e médio/baixo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2022 às 13:51)

StormRic disse:


> Ponto da situação é... desesperante
> 
> "
> 
> ...


Pena não ser atualizado desde 8 de agosto..
E tb não há muitas informaçao na cs.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (11 Ago 2022 às 13:59)

De tanta coisa que me faz confusão, há uma que por mais que tente não consigo entender...
O responsável por este incêndio é o comandante de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo? wtf!!! O Sr. até pode ser muito competente, mas que conhece ele da Serra da Estrela.E se fosse o contrário diria o mesmo, se houvesse um incêndio urbano de grande dimensões na cidade de Lisboa não faria qualquer sentido que o responsável fosse um comandante aqui da zona...


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2022 às 14:29)

Governo diz que é necessário ajustar combate ao fogo na Serra da Estrela.​
Hoje às 14:02.

*O Ministério da Administração Interna informou que foram identificadas situações que podem necessitar de ajustamentos do ponto de vista operacional no combate ao incêndio na Serra da Estrela.*

O Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI) indica em comunicado que a secretária de Estado da Proteção Civil, Patrícia Gaspar, se reuniu na quarta-feira e hoje, por videoconferência, com os presidentes das Câmaras Municipais da Covilhã, de Gouveia, da Guarda e de Manteigas, para acompanhar o incêndio que começou no sábado em Garrocho, na Covilhã.

"Nos encontros de ontem e hoje foram identificadas situações que, do ponto de vista operacional e dadas as características do incêndio, poderão necessitar de ajustamentos, e que estão já a ser objeto de avaliação", refere o comunicado.

Nas reuniões estiveram presentes responsáveis da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) que explicaram as dificuldades identificadas ao nível da orografia da região, condições meteorológicas expectáveis e os meios empenhados.

O Governo e a ANEPC voltam a reunir-se com os autarcas na sexta-feira às 9 horas, adianta o comunicado. Na nota, o Ministério refere que "a complexidade deste incêndio desencadeou uma mobilização de meios excecional".









						Ministério diz que é necessário ajustar combate ao fogo na Serra da Estrela
					

O Ministério da Administração Interna informou que foram identificadas situações que podem necessitar de ajustamentos do ponto de vista operacional no combate ao incêndio na Serra da Estrela.




					www.jn.pt
				




Muito bem, o governo reconhece que são necessários ajustamentos, mas convém que  avaliem e ajam rápido, porque enquanto pensam, vai ardendo um Parque Natural, uma área que supostamente devia ser protegida..  Estou para ver o resultado desses ajustamentos que se querem rápidos e eficazes...pena não se fazerem ajustamentos preventivamente e antes das coisas ocorrerem, e não é só ao nível dos incêndios....


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 14:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pena não ser atualizado desde 8 de agosto..



Como assim, não é actualizado? O mapa é de hoje de manhã. Os números são actualizados quase ao minuto. Os tweets são sempre os mais recentes. As declarações de um autarca ficaram ali mas não são um ponto da situação.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 14:34)

Snifa disse:


> Governo diz que é necessário ajustar combate ao fogo na Serra da Estrela.​
> Hoje às 14:02.
> 
> *O Ministério da Administração Interna informou que foram identificadas situações que podem necessitar de ajustamentos do ponto de vista operacional no combate ao incêndio na Serra da Estrela.*
> ...



Incompetência, pura e simples, ao nível mesmo da governação. Nem digo mais nada.


----------



## Sleet (11 Ago 2022 às 14:40)

Uma das frentes já estava há bocado a descer o vale de Folgosinho em direcção à zona baixa do parque natural em Freixo e Figueiró da Serra. E só assim é que o vão parar.

Outra coisa inadmissível é como é que uma das principais zonas naturais do país é arrasada de uma ponta à outra e ninguém com responsabilidades dá a cara a não ser os pobres coitados dos comandantes da Protecção Civil. O combate falhou de uma maneira inadmissível no primeiro dia e meio, isso é dado adquirido para qualquer pessoa que conheça a zona. Mas há muito que a dimensão do que está a acontecer justifica a presença e o assumir de responsabilidades de quem está acima na cadeia. Estamos mesmo entregues aos bichos (ou antes estivéssemos... pelo menos não havia catástrofes destas).


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 14:43)

O 2º comandante disse cerca do meio-dia que:









						Incêndio na Serra da Estrela é “operação difícil de gerir”. Três bombeiros gravemente feridos
					

As chamas já entraram no concelho de Celorico da Beira, onde um carro dos bombeiros de Loures terá capotado. Pelas 16h55, combatiam o incêndio mais de 1500 operacionais. A Protecção Civil fez um prognóstico cauteloso.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Hawk (11 Ago 2022 às 14:48)

O Marcelo há-de ir passar uma noite a Manteigas lá para Novembro e tirar uma selfie debaixo das 3 faias que restaram. Mas agora está no Algarve.
Como referi num post acima, 2017 mudou o paradigma dos incêndios. Qualquer grande incêndio onde não morra gente nem ardam casas de 1a habitação, é um combate com sucesso. Não sou eu que o digo, é a mensagem que é passada. E pelos vistos a população aceita isso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2022 às 14:52)

StormRic disse:


> Como assim, não é actualizado? O mapa é de hoje de manhã. Os números são actualizados quase ao minuto. Os tweets são sempre os mais recentes. As declarações de um autarca ficaram ali mas não são um ponto da situação.


Refiro me a descritiva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2022 às 14:58)

StormRic disse:


> O 2º comandante disse cerca do meio-dia que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O combate está desde Sábado a evoluir de forma favorável...


----------



## fernandinand (11 Ago 2022 às 15:29)

Hawk disse:


> O Marcelo há-de ir passar uma noite a Manteigas lá para Novembro e tirar uma selfie debaixo das 3 faias que restaram. Mas agora está no Algarve.
> Como referi num post acima, 2017 mudou o paradigma dos incêndios. Qualquer grande incêndio onde não morra gente nem ardam casas de 1a habitação, é um combate com sucesso. Não sou eu que o digo, é a mensagem que é passada. E pelos vistos a população aceita isso.


E existe um mecanismo europeu ao qual podemos recorrer em caso de 'grandes incêndios', mas continuamos na narrativa do 'orgulhosamente sós'...


----------



## Sleet (11 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Hawk disse:


> O Marcelo há-de ir passar uma noite a Manteigas lá para Novembro e tirar uma selfie debaixo das 3 faias que restaram. Mas agora está no Algarve.
> Como referi num post acima, 2017 mudou o paradigma dos incêndios. Qualquer grande incêndio onde não morra gente nem ardam casas de 1a habitação, é um combate com sucesso. Não sou eu que o digo, é a mensagem que é passada. E pelos vistos a população aceita isso.



Aceita, ponto e vírgula. O problema é que quase metade da população portuguesa (e a maior parte da massa crítica) vive nas duas grandes áreas urbanas e pouca ligação tem à natureza e ao mundo rural. Mas acontecesse algo desta magnitude no PN Sintra-Cascais, ai não que não "rolavam cabeças".


----------



## Bruno Palma (11 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

fernandinand disse:


> E existe um mecanismo europeu ao qual podemos recorrer em caso de 'grandes incêndios', mas continuamos na narrativa do 'orgulhosamente sós'...


O mecanismo Europeu já foi ativado por França, não sei como funciona e se é possível estar ativado em dois países ao mesmo tempo, o que é certo é que temos Espanha ao lado e podiam já ter pedido ajuda sem ativar o mecanismo Europeu como já aconteceu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 16:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Como estão as coisas pela serra da estrela?
> Alguém sabe?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Ao sexto dia contínua imparável    Não me conformo com este desastre ambiental brutal


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2022 às 16:37)

O fogo vai descer o que resta da encosta Norte da serra e deve parar junto a Celorico, onde tem muitas descontinuidades no combustível. Ou seja só vai parar quando não tiver mais nada para arder.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2022 às 16:56)

Portanto a piorar.....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (11 Ago 2022 às 17:21)

Frente já próxima da N17 em Carrapichana (Celorico da Beira). Vou deixar de fazer previsões...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 17:42)

Entretanto parece que existiu um capotamento de um veículo em Celorico da Beira de uma GRIF de Lisboa! Aparentemente 3 feridos ligeiros e um grave!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 17:47)

Sleet disse:


> Frente já próxima da N17 em Carrapichana (Celorico da Beira). Vou deixar de fazer previsões...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2022 às 17:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto parece que existiu um capotamento de um veículo em Celorico da Beira de uma GRIF de Lisboa! Aparentemente 3 feridos ligeiros e um grave!



Dos Bombeiros de Loures... Este ano o azar bate-me à porta, depois do falecimento do piloto que era meu familiar  Fala-se que vai heli do INEM a caminho.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 18:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dos Bombeiros de Loures... Este ano o azar bate-me à porta, depois do falecimento do piloto que era meu familiar  Fala-se que vai heli do INEM a caminho.



Não sabia que o André era teu primo Duarte, os meus sentimentos! Espero que desta vez não seja nada grave


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Ago 2022 às 18:14)

Porque razão os FireBoss vão a Montargil encher? Não há nada mais perto da Serra da Estrela?!


----------



## Bruno Palma (11 Ago 2022 às 18:35)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 1992
> 
> Porque razão os FireBoss vão a Montargil encher? Não há nada mais perto da Serra da Estrela?!


Esses estão baseados em Ponte de Sôr, voltaram á base para reabastecer e possivelmente troca de pilotos. E penso que estão a reabastecer de água na Barragem do Caldeirão a oeste da Guarda.


----------



## baojoao (11 Ago 2022 às 18:52)




----------



## okcomputer (11 Ago 2022 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado, é mesmo nesse local. Sabendo isto consigo calcular a dimensão da nuvem.
> Sim, este pyroCb formou-se mais do que uma vez ontem e é consequência directa da enorme convecção produzida pelo incêndio. Neste caso não exactamente sobre o local do fogo mas deslocado por efeito do vento nos níveis médio e médio/baixo.


Pelo menos duas vezes, mas por acaso depois de verificar várias outras coisas tenho 60-65% de confiança que embora no alinhamento do forçamento da circulação atmosférica, a imagem retrata uma célula convectiva e não um complexo piroconvectivo do incêndio, mais propriamente para os lados de Chãs Tavares/Fornos Algodres ontem à tarde por duas vezes.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2022 às 19:40)

Impressionante a quantidade de fumo visível na webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro, vinda do incêndio na Serra da Estrela:

















						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net
				




Off tópic: não liguem aos 71.37 mm registados ontem, a estação está com problemas no pluviómetro, ontem choveu bem por lá e com trovoada, mas nada que justifique tal registo.

Talvez uns 10/11 mm em 24 horas por causa das células que passaram por lá.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 20:09)

Posit: 19h








E ainda mais um registo do PyCb do dia de ontem no PNSE ! Tem tanto de espectacular, como de assustador, e de imensa tristeza


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 22:08)

https://observador.pt/2022/08/08/incendios-a-volta-a-portugal-volta-para-o-ano-esta-encosta-comeca-a-recuperar-daqui-a-15-diz-autarca-de-manteigas/


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 22:29)




----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 22:36)

Terra, dia 11, 12:49 utc





Aqua, dia 11, 14:18 utc





idem, com estradas





Última avaliação área afectada (21h)





Últimos números


----------



## Hawk (11 Ago 2022 às 22:58)

+1600 bombeiros e +500 viaturas. Certamente o maior número de meios alguma vez disponibilizado no combate a um fogo em Portugal?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2022 às 23:21)

Nunca visitei a Serra da Estrela... muito triste com o cenário.


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2022 às 23:43)

Hawk disse:


> +1600 bombeiros e +500 viaturas. Certamente o maior número de meios alguma vez disponibilizado no combate a um fogo em Portugal?


Parece-me que sim.


----------



## JCARL (12 Ago 2022 às 00:42)

No comments.








						Incêndios: Aeronaves Canadair estiveram inoperacionais 17 dias desde julho
					

Duas aeronaves, modelo CL 215-1A10, estiveram inoperacionais na quarta-feira quando continuava ativo o incêndio na Serra da Estrela, situação justificada pela Força Aérea Portuguesa “por motivos de manutenção, uma delas manutenção programada inadiável, a outra para resolução de uma anomalia”




					expresso.pt


----------



## Bruno Palma (12 Ago 2022 às 00:58)

JCARL disse:


> No comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aviões com 45 anos e motores radiais do anos 40 não é de esperar muita coisa, quanto maior a idade mais manutenção precisam, e depois compraram apenas 2 Canadairs novos, é o menos possível, pode ser o mesmo de não termos nenhum porque neste momento temos 3 (alugados) e ficaram os 3 inoperacionais. É o governo que temos...sempre á espera que venha um fundo europeu para comprar mais meios como foi com os 2 Canadair.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 01:33)




----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 01:55)

Incêndio da Serra da Estrela é dos maiores de sempre em áreas protegidas
					

Segundo dados do Sistema Europeu de Informação de Fogos Florestais desta sexta-feira já há mais de 16 mil hectares afectados por este fogo, que esta manhã está a ser combatido por mais de 1600 operacionais apoiados por oito meios aéreos. Mais de 95%




					www.publico.pt
				




"O incêndio que destrói há seis dias a Serra da Estrela é dos maiores fogos registados no país em áreas protegidas. É essa a convicção de ambientalistas ouvidos pelo PÚBLICO, uma realidade que as estatísticas sobre a área ardida na Rede Nacional de Áreas Protegidas (RNAP) parece apoiar. O fogo atingiu alguns tesouros da serra e manchas florestais que escapavam há muitas décadas à fúria das chamas.
O Sistema Europeu de Informação de Fogos Florestais (conhecido pela sigla inglesa EFFIS), que, através do recurso a imagens de vários satélites, permite detectar fogos com áreas ardidas superiores a um hectare, contabilizava ao* fim da tarde desta quinta-feira 14.146 hectares* afectados pelo incêndio da Serra da Estrela, que deflagrou na madrugada do passado sábado.
O vice-presidente da associação ambientalista Guardiões da Serra da Estrela, Manuel Franco, explica que destes mais de 95% são dentro do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela (PNSE), constituído em 1976 e que conta actualmente com uma área de 89 mil hectares. “Mais de 13.500 hectares da área afectada estão dentro do parque, que já deve ter sido atingido em 15% da sua área”, afirma o ambientalista.
Para se perceber a dimensão dos estragos, Manuel Franco realça que junto ao Miradouro de São Lourenço, perto de Manteigas, existe uma *micro-floresta de carvalhos com mais de 500 anos*. “Infelizmente esta zona também foi afectada”, afirma o dirigente da Guardiões da Serra da Estrela. Mesmo assim, o ambientalista mantém o optimismo e não acredita que este incêndio dite o fim destas árvores. “São muito velhas. Já viram muito fogo”, reage logo de seguida.
A zona conhecida como o* Souto do concelho*, em Manteigas, foi outra das áreas atingidas, lamenta José Conde, biólogo do Centro de Interpretação da Serra da Estrela (CISE), sublinhando a importância ambiental deste *bosque de castanheiros*. O especialista sublinha que vai ser preciso tempo para avaliar o verdadeiro impacto do incêndio na biodiversidade existente na Serra da Estrela, mas não tem dúvidas que a perda será grande. “O fogo começou numa encosta da Covilhã e cruzou a serra de um lado ao outro”, destaca o biólogo.
O dirigente da Quercus, Domingos Patacho, lamentou, em declarações à Lusa, a destruição de muitas espécies de árvores autóctones, que poderão demorar décadas a repovoar o PNSE. O ambientalista acredita, contudo, que os bosques de teixo, raros em Portugal, tenham sido poupados, uma convicção que não partilhada por José Conde.
Não é a primeira vez que o parque com maior altitude do país arde consideravelmente. Em* 2017*, segundo dados do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), só no PNSE arderam *19.300 hectares*, quase 22% da área do parque. No entanto, foram vários os incêndios que assolaram esta área protegida, a segunda maior em Portugal - a primeira é o Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina - com destaque para os que ocorreram em Outubro desse ano.
O último relatório do ICNF dedicado aos incêndios florestais desse ano dá conta que arderam em 2017 mais de 39 mil hectares nas mais de 50 áreas protegidas do país, o que representava 5,5% dos 712 mil hectares de extensão desta rede. Antes disso, destaque para anos como 2003 (mais de 28 mil hectares ardido na Rede Nacional de Áreas Protegidas) e 2005 (mais de 20 mil hectares destruídos).
ICNF não revela dados​Mas não se pense que é fácil saber com detalhe a dimensão dos incêndios que assolam as áreas protegidas, que tem o ICNF como responsável pelas estratégias de prevenção, sensibilização, vigilância, detecção e primeira intervenção. É que o instituto que também tem a seu cargo a cartografia e contabilidade da área ardida, divulga de forma intermitente estes dados.
Contactado pelo PÚBLICO, o ICNF recusou-se a disponibilizar dados sobre os incêndios deste ano nas áreas protegidas, remetendo a informação para o fim da fase mais crítica dos fogos. Mas o PÚBLICO também não conseguiu encontrar essa contabilidade relativamente ao *ano passado*. E na última década, os dados aparecem apenas em alguns relatórios sobre o Estado do Ambiente, muitas vezes reduzidos a um gráfico sem números exactos.
Os dados mais recentes que o PÚBLICO encontrou num dos relatórios feitos pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente são relativos a 2020, ano em que se estimavam terem ardido na RNAP perto de 4.400 hectares, 1545 dos quais no Parque Natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Sobre *2019 não* encontramos valores e em *2018* a informação disponível limita-se a um gráfico com a área ardida em quatro parques, com um destaque que indica que o mais afectado foi o de Sintra-Cascais, onde arderam 430 hectares."



Até 31 de Julho: 58 mil hectares. Na data presente já deve exceder os 80 mil.









						Incêndios: mais de 58 mil hectares ardidos este ano
					

ICNF dá conta de mais de 7500 incêndios rurais em Portugal continental nos primeiros meses deste ano. Há menos 6% de incêndios que nos últimos 10 anos, mas mais 59% de área ardida.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 04:13)

Inclui uma referência ao incêndio na Estrela, entre outros grandes fogos em França e Espanha.









						Wildfires burn, farmers struggle as another heatwave bakes western Europe
					

European nations sent firefighting teams to help France tackle a "monster" wildfire on Thursday, while forest blazes also raged in Spain and Portugal and the head of the European Space Agency urged immediate action to combat climate change.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2022 às 10:24)

Ontem também tive conhecimento que uma amiga, teve de enfrentar novamente o drama dos IR em Portugal para salvar o seu sonho, projeto e respetivo "ganha pão "  Depois de no dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 o fogo ter " varrido"  completamente a sua propriedade limpa e bem cuidada na localidade de Travancinha (Seia) , na quarta-feira voltou a passar pelo mesmo no IR de Meruge ( Oliveira do Hospital) Hoje em dia manter um negócio nestas zonas é sem dúvida de uma resiliência enorme! E este é apenas um dos muitos casos que nós nunca chegamos a ter conhecimento!  Muita força a quem passa por esta triste realidade!


----------



## baojoao (12 Ago 2022 às 10:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ontem também tive conhecimento que uma amiga, teve de enfrentar novamente o drama dos IR em Portugal para salvar o seu sonho, projeto e respetivo "ganha pão "  Depois de no dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 o fogo ter invadido a sua propriedade limpa e bem cuidada na localidade de Travancinha (Seia) , na quarta-feira voltou a passar pelo mesmo no IR de Meruge ( Oliveira do Hospital) Hoje em dia manter um negócio nestas zona é sem dúvida de uma resiliência enorme! E este é apenas um dos muitos casos que nós nunca chegamos a ter conhecimento!


E é garantido que daqui a 3 ou 5 anos vamos passar pelo mesmo. Enquanto o interior continuar a ser um país estrangeiro nada vai mudar 
Passo tanta vez de bike por Travancinha e arredores, mais uma zona a evitar nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2022 às 11:07)

Hawk disse:


> +1600 bombeiros e +500 viaturas. Certamente o maior número de meios alguma vez disponibilizado no combate a um fogo em Portugal?



São de facto números impressionantes num TO ! Perto disto talvez apenas Monchique em 2018 ! Mas acho que apenas porque tal como no momento do IR do Algarve , a situação a nível nacional era relativamente calma!


----------



## Bruno Palma (12 Ago 2022 às 11:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> São de facto números impressionantes num TO ! Perto disto talvez apenas Monchique em 2018 ! Mas acho que apenas porque tal como no momento do IR do Algarve , a situação a nível nacional era relativamente calma!


Penso que Monchique não passou dos 1500 ops, agora 1650 ops e 16 meios aéreos penso que nunca se tinha visto tal número.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2022 às 11:31)

No incêndio de Proença-a-Nova, podem ter chegado aos 1000 bombeiros e consumiu aproximadamente 20.000 hectares de mato e floresta só no concelho de Oleiros, sem contar com o concelho de Proença-a-Nova (onde começou) e Castelo Branco.

https://www.publico.pt/2020/09/16/s...ionais-combatem-incendio-proencaanova-1931725

Entretanto mais um incêndio hoje na Vila do Carvalho (Covilhã), a oitava tentativa este ano.


----------



## baojoao (12 Ago 2022 às 12:06)




----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2022 às 12:07)

O 1° incêndio em Portugal a ter mais de 1000 operacionais foi no Caldeirão (Tavira) em 2012.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2022 às 12:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O 1° incêndio em Portugal a ter mais de 1000 operacionais foi no Caldeirão (Tavira) em 2012.


Recordo-me que o incêndio de Proença-a-Nova chegou salvo erro a 960 bombeiros.
É referido na notícia que o incêndio chegou a consumir 500 a 600 hectares por hora, algo mesmo inacreditável!

Ainda assim, o incêndio da Serra da Estrela progride mais lentamente, pois em Proença-a-Nova chegou a arder em 10 horas o que ardeu na Serra da Estrela nos primeiros 4 dias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2022 às 13:12)

Tinha ideia que o incêndio no Caramulo tinha sido o maior em número de operacionais...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (12 Ago 2022 às 13:33)

Acabei de ouvir vários responsáveis e alguns spin doctrs na tv e afinal parece que está tudo bem!!!


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2022 às 13:51)

Incêndio na Serra da Estrela quando terminar "merece ser estudado", diz Costa.​
Há uma hora

O primeiro-ministro diz é importante perceber o que "foi acontecendo ao longo da fita do tempo e poderia ter acontecido de forma diferente para evitar que ganhasse esta dimensão".

*O primeiro-ministro, António Costa, considerou esta sexta-feira que o sistema de combate a incêndios está a responder bem às ocorrências dos últimos dias.*

Quanto à situação que se vive na Serra da Estrela, o primeiro-ministro diz que quando terminar, se poderá "estudar - e merece ser estudado - em pormenor o que foi acontecendo ao longo da fita do tempo e que poderia ter acontecido de forma diferente para evitar que ganhasse esta dimensão".

O incêndio na Serra da Estrela, que deflagrou no concelho da Covilhã e alastrou para Manteigas, Gouveia, Guarda e Celorico da Beira está ativo há sete dias e na noite de quinta-feira sofreu um reforço de meios. Cerca de 1.600 operacionais, apoiados por 500 viaturas, estão no terreno e há pelo menos três frentes a dificultarem o combate.

A associação ambientalista Quercus pediu uma avaliação independente ao incêndio na Serra da Estrela e questionou qual foi a intervenção da AGIF - Agência para a Gestão Integrada dos Fogos face a criticas à descoordenação de meios.









						Incêndio na Serra da Estrela "merece ser estudado", diz Costa
					

O primeiro-ministro diz é importante perceber o que "foi acontecendo ao longo da fita do tempo e poderia ter acontecido de forma diferente para evitar que ganhasse esta dimensão".




					sicnoticias.pt
				





Como sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo..


----------



## ASantos (12 Ago 2022 às 13:57)

Ontem ouvi também o Presidente da CM da Covilhã e também parecia tranquilo e satisfeito com o trabalho que está a ser efectuado.


----------



## Hawk (12 Ago 2022 às 14:05)

ASantos disse:


> Ontem ouvi também o Presidente da CM da Covilhã e também parecia tranquilo e satisfeito com o trabalho que está a ser efectuado.



Há uns anos estava a haver um violento incêndio em Abrantes. Num directo que mostrava uma frente de fogo completamente descontrolada como pano de fundo, a presidente da câmara local dizia que o fogo já estava dominado e que os meios eram os necessários. Esse fogo ainda ardeu mais 2 dias (sei bem porque esteve perto da propriedade de férias de um casal meu amigo e eles andaram muito aflitos). Hoje essa presidente de câmara é ministra da agricultura. Em Portugal, a fidelidade é recompensada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 14:11)

Agora, agora é que estão 18 meios aéreos. Agora é que veio um de Espanha. Agora!!!


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 14:19)




----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 14:29)




----------



## okcomputer (12 Ago 2022 às 14:38)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Aviões com 45 anos e motores radiais do anos 40 não é de esperar muita coisa, quanto maior a idade mais manutenção precisam, e depois compraram apenas 2 Canadairs novos, é o menos possível, pode ser o mesmo de não termos nenhum porque neste momento temos 3 (alugados) e ficaram os 3 inoperacionais. É o governo que temos...sempre á espera que venha um fundo europeu para comprar mais meios como foi com os 2 Canadair.



Não gosto mesmo nada do nosso governo mas é importante referir que o problema Canadair é mais complexo do que vejo a ser dito por aí há anos.

E é muito simples de entender.
Os Canadair não se fabricam desde 2015. Há décadas que a empresa Canadair morreu e depois foi a Bombardier que passou a fabricar e mesmo esta passou há uns anos por muitas dificuldades e fechou a linha de produção destes aviões anfíbios em 2015. O numero de unidades vendidas anualmente é relativamente reduzido e é complicado manter fábricas com produções pequenas ou modestas.

Posteriormente houve outra empresa, Viking Air, que adquiriu as licenças e tem tratado da manutenção, peças, usados, desde aí.

E há muito que havia vontade de retomar a produção ou iniciar desenvolvimento de novo modelo ou uma modernizado dum atual mas para isso era necessário reunir todo o capital e um certo numero de encomendas firmes de interessados.

E surpreendentemente demorou mais do que era expectável, talvez porque muitos países com frotas de Canadair só daqui a uns anos é que os mesmos esgotem os ciclos de vida.

E este ano finalmente foi lançado oficialmente o projeto DHC-515, sucessor do CL-415, do qual então Portugal parece ter duas encomendas firmes.

Na minha opinião, para a nossa dimensão e realidade, deveriam ser três por razões operacionais pois não é assim tão invulgar um acabar por ter que encostar algum tempo na pior altura do ano. Sinceramente depois duma espera tão longa não entendo. Ou se é limite de slots na produção, então uma encomenda de dois e um de opção logo a seguir.

Era uma coisa que deveríamos ter feito há uns 20/30 anos, atravessou muitos governos. É ridículo todos os países afetados por IR terem frotas de Canadair pertencentes ao Estado, seja forças armadas nuns países, seja proteção civil noutros, e aqui não termos. Mas isso é assunto já muito falado, do negócio da industria do fogo, etc

Mas a partir de certa altura também passou a ser o problema que referi atrás, a alternativa era comprar velhos ou outras opções menos boas.

A certa altura estivemos quase para adquirir os russos Beriev-200 com motor a jato e que chegaram a fazer uma temporada cá precisamente para demonstração e eventual compra. Mas não são tão perfeitos para a nossa realidade como os Canadair.

Felizmente não cometemos pelo menos esse erro, aleluia, coisa rara, pois acho que teriam as mesmas chatices que os Kamov. E agora com o problema da putinizzzta Rússia seria ainda pior.

Para finalizar, entre o lançamento oficial do projeto DHC-515 e a entrega vai demorar muitos anos.
Design, desenvolvimento, testes e certificação, ao qual se somam atrasos que são quase sempre uma inevitabilidade na aviação quando se faz um novo modelo ou uma modernização significativa.
Pelo que não se surpreendam que quando se fala em 2026, depois até poderá ser apenas 2027 ou 2028.

Mais uma razão para termos encomendado três.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 14:47)

okcomputer disse:


> Era uma coisa que deveríamos ter feito há uns 20/30 anos, atravessou muitos governos. É ridículo todos os países afetados por IR terem frotas de Canadair pertencentes ao Estado, seja forças armadas nuns países, seja proteção civil noutros, e aqui não termos.


Off-topic: mas temos submarinos, que são óptimos para... não sei bem para quê, mas devem ser.


----------



## Bruno Palma (12 Ago 2022 às 15:00)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: mas temos submarinos, que são óptimos para... não sei bem para quê, mas devem ser.


Temos falta deles assim como de meios aéreos mais capazes para os incêndios mas não quero entrar noutro assunto.


----------



## LMMS (12 Ago 2022 às 15:01)

Que desgraça!! já vai nos 17000 hectares e não vai ficar por ali.
Incompetentes!!!
A explicação é só uma, foi o deixa arder, ali só existe passarinhos, javalis e umas plantitas assim meio raras, mas que se lixe, ficamos cá em baixo à espera do bicho!!
Pronto relatório terminado!
Resta saber como começou o fogo, já que foi de madrugada, já existe certezas??


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2022 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> Como sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo..


A mesma conversa de sempre, tal como em 2017.. é o que é! Ou é estrutural ou conjuntural, merece estudar, e o sistema funciona bem.. Tretas!

O sistema até pode funcionar para pequenos focos. Mas aqui estamos perante um grande incêndio cuja capacidade de planeamento falhou rotundamente! Não é preciso ser entendido na matéria, para saber que passados 30 minutos de uma reunião da proteção civil, já tudo mudou e pouco do que foi decidido na reunião fará sentido! 

São 1600 bombeiros, mas quantos estão efetivamente a fazer algo, o que quer que seja?? Destes 1600, certamente 1/3 a fazer o rescaldo , 1/3 junto às povoações, e do resto metade com mangueira a combater e o resto a reabastecer ou à espera de ordens. Nem sei se também contam os que estão a descansar/dormir..

A culpa não é dos bombeiros. Os meios aéreos foram insuficientes, pese embora as dificuldades de combate em terreno acidentado. Neste momento, já se deveria estar a pensar no que fazer depois de extinto o incêndio, nomeadamente, como proteger as terras para fazer frente à estação das chuvas. Enfim..


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2022 às 15:31)

LMMS disse:


> Resta saber como começou o fogo, já que foi de madrugada, já existe certezas??


Uma vez que em 2022 foi o 7º foco de incêndio e já vai no 8º, naquela zona da Vila do Carvalho (Covilhã), o que mais há para saber?

Só falta saber se foi crime por negligência ou por um pirómano qualquer e saber quem foi.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 15:34)

Incêndio da serra da Estrela está “estabilizado”. Cerca de 1600 operacionais combatem as chamas
					

Fogo, que tem um perímetro de mais de 100 quilómetros, estava a ser combatido por 1597 operacionais às 20h. Ao longo do dia “o incêndio não sofreu acréscimos” na sua área, mas verificaram-se reacendimentos, refere a Protecção Civil.




					www.publico.pt
				




"Desolado e revoltado, o presidente da Câmara da Guarda lança um alerta: “O país ainda não percebeu o impacto do que está a acontecer aqui. É na Serra da Estrela que nasce o principal rio português. Isto terá consequências ao nível dos recursos hídricos, da biodiversidade e da fixação de carbono”. E remata: “Oxalá não acordemos todos tarde demais para o que está a acontecer.”
O autarca da Guarda lamenta que duas máquinas de rasto que deveriam ter começado a funcionar esta quinta-feira ao fim da tarde, só tenham iniciado a operação às 6h desta sexta-feira. E conta que, apesar de a câmara não ter este tipo de maquinaria, contratou duas viaturas à hora. “Estão desde as 7h à espera que lhes seja atribuída uma missão”, critica já depois das 11h."


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 15:47)

Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Campeã
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Vreia De Jales
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 6, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Vila Real, Montalegre, Chã
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Porto, Maia, Folgosa
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Viseu, Cinfães, Souselo
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Leiria, Porto De Mós, Porto De Mós - São João Baptista E São Pedro
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 13, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				






Spoiler: fogos 15h47


----------



## Hawk (12 Ago 2022 às 16:21)

Amanhã baixam as temperaturas mas aumenta o vento. Se o incêndio não for controlado hoje a situação pode complicar-se ainda mais.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 16:35)

Situação hoje ao meio-dia (10:54 utc) incomparavelmente mais calma do que ontem à mesma hora. Se conseguirem consolidar o controle e segurar os reacendimentos, talvez esta catástrofe não se alargue mais:

Terra, 12 Agosto, resolução 60 m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2022 às 17:23)

LMMS disse:


> Que desgraça!! já vai nos 17000 hectares e não vai ficar por ali.
> Incompetentes!!!
> A explicação é só uma, foi o deixa arder, ali só existe passarinhos, javalis e umas plantitas assim meio raras, mas que se lixe, ficamos cá em baixo à espera do bicho!!
> Pronto relatório terminado!
> Resta saber como começou o fogo, já que foi de madrugada, já existe certezas??



Acho que temos que ter alguma calma neste tipo de afirmações , já todos percebemos que algo não correu bem na primeira interpretação feita ao incêndio,  não apenas nas primeira horas, como praticamente todo o dia de Sábado, mas a partir daí a coisa muda drasticamente, e já numa altura em que se está em ataque ampliado, e não é de hoje que o mesmo é o nosso tendão de aquiles !   Mas voltemos ao incêndio! Ao final do dia de Sábado, início de noite o mesmo entra em zona de orografia muito complicada, de vales encaixados, onde os acessos são praticamente nulos , e encontra uma floresta densa que não ardia à muitos anos , e na pior altura que poderia arder, completamente seca, em stress hídrico total, com uma pré disposição para arder imensa, devido ao baixo nível de HR nos combustíveis finos, ou seja essa noite foi deixar arder literalmente, pouco haveria a fazer! Nos dias seguintes a coisa complica-se ainda mais com o incêndio a criar a sua própria  característica meteo em seu redor consequência de tanta energia libertada , acabando mesmo por conseguir formar  um pirocumulonimbo e adquirir condições convetivas ,  a partir daí poderiam estar 2000 ou 3000 Op no TO , Ou 50 Ma'S que dificilmente se iria conseguir extinguir o mesmo até ele ter combustível contínuo para consumir, e é exatamente isso que está a acontecer! Os entendidos/peritos chamam.lhe incêndios de 6  geração, corrijam.me se tiver errado!  Não estou com isto a desresponsabilizar ninguém, nada disso! Acho que se tem que se analisar, investigar, mas acima de tudo aprender, porque esta será a nossa nova realidade daqui para a frente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2022 às 17:38)




----------



## ct1gnd (12 Ago 2022 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio da serra da Estrela está “estabilizado”. Cerca de 1600 operacionais combatem as chamas
> 
> 
> Fogo, que tem um perímetro de mais de 100 quilómetros, estava a ser combatido por 1597 operacionais às 20h. Ao longo do dia “o incêndio não sofreu acréscimos” na sua área, mas verificaram-se reacendimentos, refere a Protecção Civil.
> ...


Uma destas máquinas chegou á minha aldeia ás 18:45 e manteve-se aqui parada. Só seguiu para Folgosinho depois da meia noite. E nós todos a pagarmos esta descoordenação toda.
Falei com vários bombeiros e todos dizem o mesmo. Passam horas á espera que os senhores mandantes (Proteção Civil) lhes atribuam ordens. Uma vergonha.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 18:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Por vezes pode-se tirar conclusões erradas quando se fala de área de interesse (ou afectada) e há pessoas que pensam logo tratar-se de área efectivamente ardida. No meu entender a área de interesse é aquela área de contornos aproximados em que em algum momento estiveram dispostos meios no terreno, quer em ataque ao fogo, defesa de áreas povoadas ou mais sensíveis, quer depois em rescaldo e prevenção de reacendimentos. É notável ter-se conseguido defender aquele enclave da área de Manteigas e do vale de Leandres/Boca do Inferno, bem como parte da mata de São Lourenço, e bem mais adiante já nos limites norte da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

Sob os ventos de Oeste/Sudoeste o fumo parece dispersar-se pelos quadrantes de Norte a Leste:







A zona de sombra da orografia, de ambos os radares não deve permitir ver a extensão vertical do fumo.





Mas mesmo assim parece evidente que o incêndio está a ficar controlado.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 19:14)

Entretanto, há pouco mais de duas horas, novo incêndio quase "importante", mais a sul na Gardunha, Alcaide:









						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Fundão, Alcaide
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




A última actualização de dados da Estrela:





E o incêndio em Montalegre, perto do lado montante da albufeira do Alto Rabagão continua:


----------



## AJB (12 Ago 2022 às 21:05)

este incendio em breve entrara em fase de resolução


----------



## AJB (12 Ago 2022 às 21:06)

refiro me ao incendio da serra da Estrela


----------



## AJB (12 Ago 2022 às 21:22)

Proteção Civil admite que fogo na serra da Estrela está "estabilizado"
					

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Garrocho, no concelho da Covilhã, distrito de Castelo Branco, "está estabilizado, não ainda dominado", de acordo com a Proteção Civil, ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## AJB (12 Ago 2022 às 21:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> Uma destas máquinas chegou á minha aldeia ás 18:45 e manteve-se aqui parada. Só seguiu para Folgosinho depois da meia noite. E nós todos a pagarmos esta descoordenação toda.
> Falei com vários bombeiros e todos dizem o mesmo. Passam horas á espera que os senhores mandantes (Proteção Civil) lhes atribuam ordens. Uma vergonha.


Isso é uma falsa questão, totalmente uma falsa questão e uma forma dos bombeiros se desresponsabilizarem.
Senão reparem: 
- este incendio nos primeiros dias (salvo erro 2 dias) é comandado por um elemento de comando dos bombeiros;
- mesmo quando este incendio é comandado por elementos da ANEPC, os varios setores do incendio são comandados por elementos dos bombeiros;
- nestes setores, os comandantes tem total liberdade para decidirem a nivel estrategico, tatico e de manobra;
- por fim, meus caros, desenganem-se...90% dos comandantes da ANEPC são bombeiros a exercer funções na ANEPC em comissão de serviço;

Resumindo, essa historia dos bombeiros que não tem responsabilidade nestas questões porque "obdecem" a ANEPC, uma palavra...tretas!


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 21:34)

AJB disse:


> refiro me ao incendio da serra da Estrela



O perímetro é muito grande, haverá muitos reacendimentos mas espera-se que sejam prontamente resolvidos, pelo grande número de operacionais no terreno.

Entretanto, Tomar ainda não está resolvido, apesar de já ter sido indicado em resolução, reacendeu-se após os dois meios aéreos terem de retirar pela noite. Vento de NO. Uma zona muito crítica, a ignição parece feita de propósito, quer no sítio quer na hora para criar dificuldades, sem meios aéreos e com ampla área florestada à frente. Se não fôr controlado rapidamente só pára na albufeira (Castelo de Bode) e lateralmente tem muitas povoações.









						Fogos.pt [13-08-2022 05:35] Incêndio em Santarém, Tomar, Olalhas
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 222, Meios Terrestres: 64, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 21:40)

Increditável crime até na Praia da Ursa, no PNSC ! Devem ter feito uma fogueira na praia e pegou à vegetação da falésia? É impossível combater um fogo ali sem meios aéreos.















						Fogos.pt [09-12-2022 05:31] Incêndio em Lisboa, Sintra, Colares
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 12, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Vento de Norte 30 Km/h !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Ago 2022 às 22:13)

A praia da Ursa tem algo que arder sem ser chorões?


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Increditável crime até na Praia da Ursa, no PNSC ! Devem ter feito uma fogueira na praia e pegou à vegetação da falésia? É impossível combater um fogo ali sem meios aéreos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scan_Ferr disse:


> A praia da Ursa tem algo que arder sem ser chorões?



Tem, claro, e não é de pouco valor. Além de que é fundamental para segurar as encostas e escarpas (não os chorões, porque esses nada seguram).
Para lá da flora é local de nidificação de várias espécies.  É um dos maiores tesouros do PNSC que devia mesmo ser classificado como geopark.

Entretanto...  já apagaram a "fogueira", e espero que tenham multado os negligentes, infelizmente cada vez mais frequentes na Ursa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2022 às 23:46)

Após cerca de 160 horas, o IR Covilhã* entra em fase de resolução.

*Covilhã, Manteigas, Gouveia, Guarda e Celorico da Beira.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2022 às 00:27)

Três feridos após acidente com viatura dos bombeiros em Vila Real
					

Veículo capotou lateralmente. Feridos foram encaminhados para avaliação no Hospital de Vila Real.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## Sleet (13 Ago 2022 às 00:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após cerca de 160 horas, o IR Covilhã* entra em fase de resolução.
> 
> *Covilhã, Manteigas, Gouveia, Guarda e Celorico da Beira.


Que alívio, finalmente.
Pelo que foi referido nas notícias agora à meia-noite já não há frentes ativas, apenas pontos quentes isolados. Agora é esperar que nos próximos dias não haja reativações fortes, que este dispositivo todo consiga parar os vários reacendimentos que vão surgir.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:21)

Para variar, mais um incêndio "importante" (o de Tomar), iniciado em local "estratégico" e a uma hora também muito favorável à sua continuidade, maximizando o tempo durante o qual o combate não poderá contar com meios aéreos. Tempo muito mais dilatado do que o do início do incêndio na Vila do Carvalho, este começou logo às 21h (em vez da tardia hora das 3h da madrugada).
Dúvidas?


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após cerca de 160 horas, o IR Covilhã* entra em fase de resolução.
> 
> *Covilhã, Manteigas, Gouveia, Guarda e Celorico da Beira.



Esperemos que sim. Podes pôr aqui o link da fonte de informação, por favor. É que o fogos.pt não é claro, tem um símbolo de resolução mas na informação e detalhe ainda nada aparece.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2022 às 01:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após cerca de 160 horas, o IR Covilhã* entra em fase de resolução.
> 
> *Covilhã, Manteigas, Gouveia, Guarda e Celorico da Beira.



E que esta paisagem tão mágica, recupere totalmente,  e o mais rápido possível  Fica alguns registos de como já foi, e um dia voltará a ser esta zona do PNSE 

Crédito das fotos para o Paulo Figueiredo


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2022 às 01:57)

As faias de São Lourenço não arderam.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:58)

Esperemos que isto sejam nuvens e não fumo, porque há horas atrás quase nada aparecia no radar:






Pelo contrário, no incêndio de Tomar desapareceu o eco no radar.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 05:35)

Fogos.pt [13-08-2022 05:35] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Arcos De Valdevez, Sabadim
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [13-08-2022 05:35] Incêndio em Santarém, Tomar, Olalhas
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 222, Meios Terrestres: 64, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Ago 2022 às 10:23)

Desapareceu do mapa o incêndio no PNSE... Algum motivo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2022 às 10:32)

StormRic disse:


> Esperemos que sim. Podes pôr aqui o link da fonte de informação, por favor. É que o fogos.pt não é claro, tem um símbolo de resolução mas na informação e detalhe ainda nada aparece.



Na página da proteção civil  Nunca esquecer que o fogos.pt é alimentado pela página da ANEPC, portanto qualquer dúvida é só ir à source.



Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desapareceu do mapa o incêndio no PNSE... Algum motivo?
> 
> Ver anexo 1999



O motivo é o algoritmo do fogos.pt. Como o IR entrou em fase de resolução, o fogos.pt tem uma instrução que um IR em fase de resolução com mais de x horas de ocorrência desaparece automaticamente do mapa, pois muitas vezes há ocorrências que são "deixadas ao abandono" pela ANEPC e serve para limpar o mapa. Tem de ser adicionado novamente à mão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2022 às 10:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O motivo é o algoritmo do fogos.pt. Como o IR entrou em fase de resolução, o fogos.pt tem uma instrução que um IR em fase de resolução com mais de x horas de ocorrência desaparece automaticamente do mapa, pois muitas vezes há ocorrências que são "deixadas ao abandono" pela ANEPC e serve para limpar o mapa. Tem de ser adicionado novamente à mão.



Correção: a ocorrência desapareceu mesmo da página da ANEPC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2022 às 10:46)




----------



## baojoao (13 Ago 2022 às 10:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> As faias de São Lourenço não arderam.


Não arderam por completo, mas penso que ardeu uma parte


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2022 às 11:26)

baojoao disse:


> Não arderam por completo, mas penso que ardeu uma parte


Segundo relatos, ardeu o bosque à volta mas as faias em si, não.


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2022 às 12:40)

Copernicus: IF no PNSE a 13/08/2022 (últimos 7 dias)


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2022 às 12:41)

Copernicus: IF no PNSE a 13/08/2022 (últimos 7 dias)


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2022 às 12:47)

Copernicus: IF no PNSE a 13/08/2022 (últimos 7 dias)


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2022 às 12:57)

Acesso ao Copernicus - Serviço de Gerenciamento de Emergências, em:






						EFFIS - Current Situation
					






					effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2022 às 13:53)

Área ardida é a maior desde 2017​








						Área ardida é a maior desde 2017
					

Agosto não dá descanso e etapa da Volta a Portugal na Torre gera críticas.




					sol.sapo.pt


----------



## cova beira (13 Ago 2022 às 14:37)

Já estive no vale do zezere e numa altura em que muito se discute as causas que levaram a um fogo de tamanha dimensão, fiquei com a ideia de que os pinhais contínuos são a principal razão. Na minha opinião muito se fala mas não do essencial por essa razão o problema dos fogos persiste e tende a agravar-se. Em manteigas é fácil observar que o fogo que trazia muita violência assim que se encontrou com as florestas de folhosas essencialmente castanheiros já não conseguiu avançar tal já foi referido várias vezes na tv pelo presidente dos amigos da Serra da Estrela o mesmo já aconteceu várias vezes nos incêndios na gardunha.
A propósito veja- se o que se está a passar em França, foi plantado no litoral da Aquitania ainda no tempo dos Reis aquele enorme pinhal para as dunas nao avançarem e não se perder os solos, agora não há forma dos franceses que até devem ser mais bem equipados que nós controlarem os enormes fogos que se originam naquela região


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:06)

cova beira disse:


> Já estive no vale do zezere e numa altura em que muito se discute as causas que levaram a um fogo de tamanha dimensão, fiquei com a ideia de que os pinhais contínuos são a principal razão. Na minha opinião muito se fala mas não do essencial por essa razão o problema dos fogos persiste e tende a agravar-se. Em manteigas é fácil observar que o fogo que trazia muita violência assim que se encontrou com as florestas de folhosas essencialmente castanheiros já não conseguiu avançar tal já foi referido várias vezes na tv pelo presidente dos amigos da Serra da Estrela o mesmo já aconteceu várias vezes nos incêndios na gardunha.
> A propósito veja- se o que se está a passar em França, foi plantado no litoral da Aquitania ainda no tempo dos Reis aquele enorme pinhal para as dunas nao avançarem e não se perder os solos, agora não há forma dos franceses que até devem ser mais bem equipados que nós controlarem os enormes fogos que se originam naquela região



Concordo totalmente. Parece que é um tabu neste país distinguir quais são as espécies e tipo de povoamento que contribuem mais para a propagação rápida de incêndios rurais/florestais. Assim, nunca vão ser tomadas medidas eficazes de prevenção contra estes fogos, medidas que começam no planeamento e gestão do território com alcance de longo prazo, percebendo que a economia imediata não pode ditar o futuro. Lucro agora para os que vierem depois pagarem o prejuízo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 16:11)

Vinhais, mais um muito preocupante:









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Bragança, Vinhais, Vilar Seco De Lomba
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Marco de Canaveses está em resolução.

E há pouco, Arcos de Valdevez:









						Fogos.pt [13-08-2022 16:11] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Arcos De Valdevez, Sabadim
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 25, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 16:59)

Reacendimento na Estrela, 8 meios aéreos. Foi o vento, já está moderado com rajadas fortes, de Oeste e de Sudoeste/Sul na vertente Leste, onde HR < 20%.









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Guarda, Guarda, Mizarela, Pêro Soares E Vila Soeiro
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Guarda, Guarda, Mizarela, Pêro Soares E Vila Soeiro
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




E há outro fogo, em Penalva do Castelo, perto de Fornos de Algodres.
Meios de combate divididos mais uma vez.









						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Viseu, Penalva Do Castelo, Antas E Matela
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Plumas de fumo volumosas:






Vinhais continua, mas com ligeira redução de meios (?).








						Fogos.pt [10-12-2022 23:18] Incêndio em Bragança, Vinhais, Vilar Seco De Lomba
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Arcos de Valdevez em resolução, esperemos que se aguente.

Estrela está assim:








						Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2022 às 17:22)

A comunicação social está a atribuir as imagens do IR Mizarela a novos reacendimentos do IR Covilhã, mas é errado, trata-se mesmo de um novo incêndio a cerca de 9km do ponto mais próximo do perímetro do IR Covilhã.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2022 às 20:33)




----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A comunicação social está a atribuir as imagens do IR Mizarela a novos reacendimentos do IR Covilhã, mas é errado, trata-se mesmo de um novo incêndio a cerca de 9km do ponto mais próximo do perímetro do IR Covilhã.



Fogo posto, portanto, para acabar o "trabalho" aonde o grande incêndio não chegou. Seja posto propositadamente ou por negligência criminosa, o resultado é o mesmo..
O nome é outro, a intenção é a mesma. Tudo dentro do PNSE.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 21:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A comunicação social está a atribuir as imagens do IR Mizarela a novos reacendimentos do IR Covilhã, mas é errado, trata-se mesmo de um novo incêndio a cerca de 9km do ponto mais próximo do perímetro do IR Covilhã.



Qual é a informação mais actualizada do perímetro onde chegou o incêndio da Estrela?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2022 às 21:12)

Segundo os comentários, na zona de Manteigas 

 https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMNssKLrX/


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 21:27)




----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 22:15)

Volto novamente a salientar algo positivo, e revelador de caminhos por onde deve seguir o reflorestamento, no meio de toda a catástrofe.
Zonas que sobreviveram por dois motivos, a espécie dominante das árvores e uma protecção com sucesso pelos meios que estavam posicionados na defesa do perímetro de Manteigas. Mas isto só nos últimos dias do incêndio, não nos primeiros dias, especialmente no dia 7 onde foi deixado o fogo descer ao vale glaciar e propagar-se até aos bosques próximos de Manteigas.


----------



## AJB (13 Ago 2022 às 23:53)

Importa desmistificar essa questão da combustibilidade Folhosas vs resinosas. O MAIS importante é a existencia ou não de gestão em determinado local. Ou seja: se compararmos um bosque de faias com um bosque de pinheiro bravo/eucalipto na mesma exposição, altitude e latitude, importa perceber como esta o sub bosque nesses mesmos povoamentos
Se um estiver gerido e o outro não, não se pode comparar...é a mesma coisa que fazer uma corrida entre o Porto e Faro. Um piloto vai num numa peugeot 308 novo e o outro num Ferrari com 30 anos e sem oleo (sera comparavel)?


----------



## AJB (13 Ago 2022 às 23:56)

Não é seguramente! ou seja, folhosas sem gestão não são vantajosas quando comparadas com resinosas com gestaoa! Estas segundas fazem parte de um povoamento menos combustivel.
Ah! e não esquecer que o eucalipto é uma folhosa...agora pensem...não, não trabalho para nenhuma celulose, mas tambem não sou urbano sem conhecimento do mundo rural


----------



## jkmc (14 Ago 2022 às 00:10)

A gestao da floresta e prevencao serao sempre a chave para evitar estes megaincendios. 
Este ano, temos grandes incendios na França em lugares (bretanha, jura, Savoie, etc.) nunca antes  atingidos … temos que estar preparados para a ocorencia de incendios em todos os lados e em todas as horas.

O que faz muito mal, é ver que nao se da prioridade a protecao dos parques nacionais e naturais. Parece que o combate aos incendios numa plantacao de eucaliptos tem tanto esforço e meios que quando o parque do geres esta  em fogo !


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 00:18)

Imagem do Sentinel-2 L2A de ontem 12 Agosto, abrangendo toda a área de interesse do incêndio da Estrela (6 a 12 Agosto)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Ago 2022 às 00:18)

Ainda ontem passava no eixo norte sul e comentava com a minha namorada.. Porque é que e como é que Monsanto nunca ardeu (pelo menos em grande escala) com a quantidade de malucos que existe em Lisboa? Não terá a ver com a patrulha que existe 24h por dia? Com o tipo de árvore? Com a limpeza exaustiva ano após ano? Fica a pergunta, como é que se mantém o pulmão de Lisboa por tantos anos sem nunca ter ardido?


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2022 às 00:21)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ainda ontem passava no eixo norte sul e comentava com a minha namorada.. Porque é que e como é que Monsanto nunca ardeu (pelo menos em grande escala) com a quantidade de malucos que existe em Lisboa? Não terá a ver com a patrulha que existe 24h por dia? Com o tipo de árvore? Com a limpeza exaustiva ano após ano? Fica a pergunta, como é que se mantém o pulmão de Lisboa por tantos anos sem nunca ter ardido?



Respondo em duas palavras: Por sorte...


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 00:26)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Com a limpeza exaustiva ano após ano


"Limpeza exaustiva" não é de certeza total. Sou frequentador de várias zonas de Monsanto. Depende também do que se entende por "limpeza".


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 00:27)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Fica a pergunta, como é que se mantém o pulmão de Lisboa por tantos anos sem nunca ter ardido?



A quem aproveitaria fazer arder Monsanto? Mas até já ardeu em alguns locais.


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 00:29)

AJB disse:


> Não é seguramente! ou seja, folhosas sem gestão não são vantajosas quando comparadas com resinosas com gestaoa! Estas segundas fazem parte de um povoamento menos combustivel.
> Ah! e não esquecer que o eucalipto é uma folhosa...agora pensem...não, não trabalho para nenhuma celulose, mas tambem não sou urbano sem conhecimento do mundo rural


Estás então a dizer que os bosques de folhosas em manteigas que foram falqueados pelo fogo em em todos os lados e que não arderam são limpos ou tem gestão como quiseres chamar

Há malta que continua a pensar que encostas com bosques completamente cerrados com encostas de 500 ou 600 metros de desnível são tratados por alguém como se fosse um jardim  

Nunca deves ter visto um incêndio onde a chama corre os pinhos  ou eucaliptos pelas copas, nestes casos de que serve a gestão 

Peço desculpa pelas más maneiras mas eu mesmo sendo um leigo na matéria há certo tipo de teorias que considero um atentado à inteligência ou senso comum se quiseres


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 00:38)

Vê se na imagem de satélite postada anteriormente na encosta virada a norte da serra da azinha, a norte do zezere algumas manchas verdes, eu não conhecendo a encosta diria que com bastante probabilidade são bosques de folhosas que não arderam num fogo que andou sem qualquer oposição naquela zona, se calhar alguém se lembrou de lá ir fazer a  famosa gestão florestal


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:00)

o que reafirmo é que a grande diferença entre arder ou não não é a especie, mas sim a existencia ou não de gestão do sub bosque.
Digo o sem a mais pequena duvida!


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:02)

MSantos, ajuda me la com esta malta porque sozinho não consigo


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:06)

Pra tentar ser mais pedagogico: arde com mais intensidade um eucaliptal com 20 anos gradado ou um povoamento de carvalho roble com 20 anos sem gestão?


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:09)

AJB disse:


> o que reafirmo é que a grande diferença entre arder ou não não é a especie, mas sim a existencia ou não de gestão do sub bosque.
> Digo o sem a mais pequena duvida!


Aqui na serra não há gestão nenhuma de   Sub bosques 
Há nas bermas das estradas dez vez em quando 
Fica o convite para vires dar umas voltas à serra para que possas refletir melhor sobre essas teorias


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:09)

mais pedagogia...neste momento arde na serra do marão, folhosas, atentem ao dia de amanha e segunda (p.s. espero estar enganado)


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:10)

cova beira disse:


> Aqui na serra não há gestão nenhuma de   Sub bosques
> Há nas bermas das estradas dez vez em quando
> Fica o convite para vires dar umas voltas à serra para que possas refletir melhor sobre essas teorias


estive "aí na serra" ha pouqissimo tempo...bem menos do que imaginas qd escreves isso


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:13)

AJB disse:


> Pra tentar ser mais pedagogico: arde com mais intensidade um eucaliptal com 20 anos gradado ou um povoamento de carvalho roble com 20 anos sem gestão?


Na encosta da Covilhã não há eucaliptos mas há pinheiros bravos com fartura, o último incêndio foi há 5 anos vens até cá e vês que os pinhos arderam e desapareceram os carvalhos cá continuam


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:16)

agradeço o teu convite...espero que inclua tb roteiro gastronomico (atenção que não é provocação a parte gastronomica, talvez se recordem disto daqui a umas semanas)


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:25)

sera ainda importante explicar a um agricultor com 60/70 anos que não pode plantar eucaliptos ou pinheiros no seu terreno!
Sera importante explicar lhe que não o pode fazer e o  porquê, apesar da combustibilidade dessa especie ser superior a um carvalho!
Sera importante explicar lhe os motivos para que tal aconteça. Para que ele abdique de rendimento (caso plante eucaliptos) passados 12 anos em detrimento dos carvalhos!
Sera necessario recordar qual a esperança de vida em Portugal? Ate é das mais elevadas no mundo ocidental...mas mesmo assim, parece me que esse argumento não o convencerá...
Adicionalmente lanço outra questão: está o país urbano disposto a pagar os "seviços de ecossistema"?
Isto é, esta o país do litoral disposto a pagar ao agricultor da Guarda o equivalente a perda de rendimento por ele não poder plantar eucaliptos no seu terreno?
Reflexão para a almofada


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:30)

a única explicação que encontro para este país estar como está ao nível da floresta é os engenheiros florestais e companhia andarem a ser enganados, se calhar os professores são donos das celuloses 

Daqui a algumas décadas o uso do papel será escasso e as gerações futuras cá ficaram com os eucaliptos e os incêndios  a empobrecer o país…
Valha-nos o turismo e as praias que até ver ainda não dá para plantar eucaliptos gradados


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:33)

se calhar anda é pra aí muita gente a opinar sobre a floresta sem ser engenheiro florestal...talvez seja esse o motivo "para este país estar como está ao nivel da floresta"


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:36)

AJB disse:


> sera ainda importante explicar a um agricultor com 60/70 anos que não pode plantar eucaliptos ou pinheiros no seu terreno!
> Sera importante explicar lhe que não o pode fazer e o  porquê, apesar da combustibilidade dessa especie ser superior a um carvalho!
> Sera importante explicar lhe os motivos para que tal aconteça. Para que ele abdique de rendimento (caso plante eucaliptos) passados 12 anos em detrimento dos carvalhos!
> Sera necessario recordar qual a esperança de vida em Portugal? Ate é das mais elevadas no mundo ocidental...mas mesmo assim, parece me que esse argumento não o convencerá...
> ...


Tenho uma solução mais simples sem chegar à almofada

Os artistas das celuloses que deixem de aliciar os pequenos proprietários a plantar eucaliptos para depois os comprarem a custos reduzidos e provavelmente queimados a custo de limparem o terreno ou seja zero


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:42)

"os artistas das celuloses" não tem interesse em aliciar, eles alugam os terrenos ao equivalente a (normalmente) 3 rotações da especie. No eucalipto, na tua zona, serão sensivelmente 40 anos. Logo essa tua afirmação não me parece minimamente "aliciante" para esses "artistas".
adicionalmente desafio te a, caso haja sinal de crime, denunciar o caso ás autoridades competentes (GNR Covilhã).


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:44)

AJB disse:


> se calhar anda é pra aí muita gente a opinar sobre a floresta sem ser engenheiro florestal...talvez seja esse o motivo "para este país estar como está ao nivel da floresta"


Eu diria que anda aí muito dólar a rolar para encher os bolsos de alguns à custa da desgraça dos outros 

Nada de novo neste país à beira mar plantado 
Fazia bem a muitos vir aqui para a serra passear ovelhas de sol a sol e fazer queijo à noite  para ter tempo de observar a natureza, aprender alguma coisa e ganhar meia dúzia de tostões


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2022 às 01:44)

Bom.. Nunca vi ninguém a plantar pinheiros, só se for Pinheiro manso. Há uma árvore que podia ser plantada e que rende mais do que o Pinheiro bravo, a partir do oitavo ano a produção já compensa: o castanheiro 

Mas é como tudo, exige algum trato nos primeiros 6 anos (rega, poda, limpeza de mato ou de outras arvores), mas de resto a partir daí é só limpeza de mato e apanhar castanhas. Os não enxertados, também servem para madeira. No solo o folhado retém alguma humidade, boa para cogumelos também.


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:46)

cova beira disse:


> Eu diria que anda aí muito dólar a rolar para encher os bolsos de alguns à custa da desgraça dos outros
> 
> Nada de novo neste país à beira mar plantado
> Fazia bem a muitos vir aqui para a serra passear ovelhas de sol a sol e fazer queijo à noite  para ter tempo de observar a natureza, aprender alguma coisa e ganhar meia dúzia de tostões


O pior é quando esse que passeiam ovelhas queimam o monte...para ter pasto...la esta a parte gastronomica...


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2022 às 01:47)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom.. Nunca vi ninguém a plantar pinheiros, só se for Pinheiro manso. Há uma árvore que podia ser plantada e que rende mais do que o Pinheiro bravo, a partir do oitavo ano a produção já compensa: o castanheiro
> 
> Mas é como tudo, exige algum trato nos primeiros 6 anos (rega, poda, limpeza de mato ou de outras arvores), mas de resto a partir daí é só limpeza de mato e apanhar castanhas. Os não enxertados, também servem para madeira. No solo o folhado retém alguma humidade, boa para cogumelos também.


Certo, mas não te esqueças das doenças associadas ao castanheiro...tinta, cancro...daí Tras Os Montes (o souto/castinçal) do país estar em declinio, em deterimento da Amendoeira


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:47)

AJB disse:


> "os artistas das celuloses" não tem interesse em aliciar, eles alugam os terrenos ao equivalente a (normalmente) 3 rotações da especie. No eucalipto, na tua zona, serão sensivelmente 40 anos. Logo essa tua afirmação não me parece minimamente "aliciante" para esses "artistas".
> adicionalmente desafio te a, caso haja sinal de crime, denunciar o caso ás autoridades competentes (GNR Covilhã).


A madeira dos proprietários de eucaliptos que como deves imaginar não são poucos deve ser vendida então para fazer móveis ou algo do género ou então deve ser tudo burro plantam eucaliptos e depois não os vendem


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2022 às 01:50)

Agora começam a passar na TV, a ideia das vacas que devoram mato, dantes falavam nas cabras, mas como não deu resultado (nem tentaram) agora o animal tem de ser maior! 

Meus amigos, as vacas não comem giestas, nem estevas, nem silvados, nem outros matos, elas pastam erva e pouco mais. Acho que eles nunca tentaram entrar num pinhal de 10 ano completamente basto, é que nem veados lá entram!


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 01:54)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom.. Nunca vi ninguém a plantar pinheiros, só se for Pinheiro manso. Há uma árvore que podia ser plantada e que rende mais do que o Pinheiro bravo, a partir do oitavo ano a produção já compensa: o castanheiro
> 
> Mas é como tudo, exige algum trato nos primeiros 6 anos (rega, poda, limpeza de mato ou de outras arvores), mas de resto a partir daí é só limpeza de mato e apanhar castanhas. Os não enxertados, também servem para madeira. No solo o folhado retém alguma humidade, boa para cogumelos também.


A maior parte de todos estes pinhais foram plantados pelo estado novo uma ótima ideia do Salazar ou alguém que assim decidiu, durante largos anos foram tirados lucros de tais plantações como por exemplo a resina o problema é que os fogos não foram colocados equação um incendiário naquela época rapidamente desaparecia do mapa


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2022 às 01:54)

AJB disse:


> Certo, mas não te esqueças das doenças associadas ao castanheiro...tinta, cancro...daí Tras Os Montes (o souto/castinçal) do país estar em declinio, em deterimento da Amendoeira


A ideia é ter parcelas dispersas e não uma floresta contínua. Mas alguém tem de impor o ordenamento e subsidiar nos primeiros anos, pois atualmente o dinheiro é queimado no combate, em vez de servir as populações, com perspetiva de retorno do investimento.

Infelizmente os portugueses, quando alguma coisa rende, vão todos atrás fazer o mesmo. Foi assim com a avelã, depois o mirtilo, o olival intensivo e a amendoeira.


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2022 às 02:24)

a primeira vez que estive na quinta da taberna já lá vão uns anos ainda não existia a praia fluvial estava completamente ao abandono, 
 apareceu uma mulher dos seus 80 e tal anos e pediu-me boleia para videmonte, estamos a falar de 6 km de distância pelo meio da serra onde não há viva alma. Contou-me pelo caminho que o homem tinha morrido e que toda a vida viverá ali, estava agora em casa da filha a morar ( em videmonte) e fazia todos os dias aquele caminho para ir dar alimento aos animais que ainda tinha na anterior casa… Como esta há inúmeras pessoas que vivem na Serra da Estrela  e no mundo rural por esse país fora, as pessoas que têm o poder de decisão nos grandes gabinetes em Lisboa estão desfasados da vida do campo


Alguém sequer pensar que é possível fazer uma gestão da floresta que fosse apenas no parque da Estrela é estar muito desfasado da realidade quanto mais no país inteiro


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Ago 2022 às 09:40)

Um comentário muito interessante de  Daniel Pinheiro  no Facebook sobre o tipo de árvores mais e menos combustiveis, e que arderam ou não.


No meio da catástrofe, a Luz

Ao cuidado dos autarcas e comunicação social que dizem que ardeu tudo por onde o fogo passou. Os outros já nem vale a pena mencionar.

No meio da catástrofe, a Luz que um país inteiro e principalmente quem tem poder de decisão, teima em não ver, ajudado por um lado negro da força que manda no país florestal há décadas.

Esperei uns dias para obter a informação actualizada e oficial. Conhecendo boa parte do PNSE, não queria acreditar que estes 250/300 hectares de folhosas, na sua maioria castanheiros, tivessem ardido.

E fico feliz, no meio de tanta destruição, num incêndio de proporções épicas e descontrolado durante dias, de ter ficado mais uma vez gravado não na rocha, mas na floresta, a VOZ DA NATUREZA. O comportamento do fogo; o que fica e o que não fica, o que funciona e o que não funciona, como passou e não passou.
Não, não ardeu tudo! O incêndio da Serra da Estrela foi um incêndio de pinhal e matos.

E a Luz ficou bem gravada nestes bonitos vales de Manteigas.

Fiz no Google Earth um decalque "grosso modo" das áreas de folhosas, na sua maioria castanheiros (a azul), escolhendo passagens recentes do satélite nos meses de inverno para melhor identificar a folha caduca neste período. Qualquer um pode verificar.

Já não abundam no centro de Portugal áreas de folhosas com esta dimensão para case study. Existe felizmente no PNSE uma área de castanheiros com alguma escala que é precisamente este vale da Ribeira de Leandres, a partir do Poço do Inferno bordejado nas duas encostas por cerca de 200 hectares de castanheiros e outras folhosas, que na parte superior vai ficando misto com as resinosas. Com mais 100 hectares noutros mosaicos mais pequenos em torno destes vales de Manteigas, que também não arderam, na sua esmagadora maioria.

 Há zonas em que o decalque é quase perfeito. Onde acabam os pinheiros e começam os castanheiros. O fogo veio na direcção Sul-Norte como se sabe e atacou este vale por 3 flancos, principalmente sul e nascente e posteriormente a norte, andou a "roer" estes rebordos todos, tentou entrar e foi barrado nos castanheiros, bastou 20/30 metros de "amortecimento" para parar.

O FOGO PAROU NESTE VALE, CIRCUNDOU-O E SEGUIU PARA NORTE.

Outro dado que ficou evidente é a lentidão com que o fogo fica quando chega aqui, fica a "moer" durante dias na manta morta e nas primeiras árvores folhosas que encontra e não há projecções nesta floresta. Ao invés dos pinhais e mato onde a passagem foi alucinante, à velocidade de centenas de metros por hora. Até neste aspecto estas florestas ajudam no combate, ao darem muito mais tempo aos bombeiros para atacar, caso consigam.

Fico feliz por, até o pequeno núcleo de castanheiros da Cova, lá no alto dos seus 1100 metros com 30/40 hectares, atacado violentamente quando o fogo subiu pela encosta de Verdelhos, lá está verdinho. Esta é para mim a evidência maior do que se passou aqui e do poder destas florestas.

É óbvio também que existem muitas zonas mistas e pequenas ilhas  de folhosas sem escala ou árvores mais isoladas no meio do pinhal e matos, e essas também não resistiram, mas as manchas "maiorzinhas" estão lá. 90% das folhosas estão lá.

Claro que nada disto é novo, está na experiência empírica dos mais antigos e em muita literatura académica portuguesa, já muito antiga é certo, porque parte da academia portuguesa dedica mais tempo nas décadas recentes a estudos e artigos a enaltecer ou normalizar espécies que colocam Portugal a arder.

Fico feliz por ser uma vez mais a natureza e não qualquer estudo encomendado a dizer-nos o que funciona e o que não funciona, o que fica e o que não fica, como passou e não passou. A chapar nas ventas de quem quiser ver, o que poderia ser um Portugal florestal diferente.

(Esta parte ler a cantarolar com a música "Imagine" de John Lennon)

Imagine se em vez da ANEDOTA das Faixas de Rede Primária de Gestão de Combustível, faixas de 150 metros de mato mal rapado onde o fogo passou como gasolina, existissem 150 metros de florestas desta. Deixo à vossa imaginação o mosaico pretendido.

Imagine se o dinheiro, recursos materiais e humanos gastos ano após ano nestas faixas e que foi pró maneta , fosse para fazer algo diferente...

Imagine um PNSE e um Centro de Portugal onde em vez de menos de 1% de florestas destas, (na sua esmagadora maioria pequenos bosques sem escala) tivesse um bocadinho mais, 5 ou 10% vá, em zonas estratégicas do território bordejando outras florestas inclusivamente de produção (cuidado que pedir 5 ou 10% já dá direito a ser apelidado de ambientalista radical e alucinado) Triste país.

Imagine um Centro de Portugal com mais manchas destas, onde existe lugar para todas as outras espécies, autóctones e de produção (pinheiro e eucalipto em menor escala do que a que temos actualmente).

Imagine um Portugal QUE FIZESSE DINHEIRO COM ESTA FLORESTA, COMO OS PAÍSES RICOS DA EUROPA FAZEM, e tivesse menos "floresta de limpar o cu".

Mas Portugal é infelizmente um país do terceiro mundo neste aspecto.

Se perante uma evidência desta escala vai mudar alguma coisa? Não. Porque quem manda não admite sequer 5% do país florestal diferente. Quem manda quer abocanhar todo o território com propensão para a floresta que arde, como tem pedido no último mês.

Porque quem manda quer um país a arder. Como se diz por aí, fogo é vida! Demorei a entender a verdade destas palavras. De facto há muita gente que faz a sua vidinha com o fogo e com esta floresta, à custa de todo um país.

Agora, depois de ouvir tanta gente: autarcas, comunicação social e os do costume dizer que ardeu tudo por onde o fogo passou ou que arde tudo igual, vou fazer um retiro espiritual com os monges Chop Suey.

Fontes: Copernicus - European Forest Fire Information System e Google Earth.


----------



## fernandinand (14 Ago 2022 às 09:46)

Sobre o excelente post acima do @Angelstorm, assim de repente lembro-me de uma célebre noite, após incêndios de Pedrógão, onde todas as televisões nos 'davam música para consolar o coração' e na RTP2 um excelente investigador do Técnico desmascarava sem dó e piedade o representante da associação de protecção civil de Portugal...e mais não digo!


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2022 às 11:28)

A serra do Marão novamente a arder..
São vários os meios aéreos que ouço ao longe, segundo a pagina da Anepc já são 7

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 14:23)




----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 14:28)

Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Campeã
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				











						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Campeã
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Porto, Baião, Gestaçô
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Porto, Amarante, Mancelos
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 3, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Todos na mesma área, suficientemente alargada para dispersar meios. Dois novos esta manhã para "ajudar" o que foi iniciado ontem às 22h37...









						Fogo no Marão com duas frentes em zona de “difíceis acessos”
					

O incêndio, localizado na freguesia de Campeã, deflagrou no sábado, pelas 22h37. Neste momento, não ameaça populações, de acordo com a Protecção Civil.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 14:37)

Angelstorm disse:


> Um comentário muito interessante de Daniel Pinheiro no Facebook sobre o tipo de árvores mais e menos combustiveis, e que arderam ou não.
> 
> 
> No meio da catástrofe, a Luz
> ...



Corroborando este post, examinem à lupa (com a escala no canto inferior direito em 300m ou 100m) as extensas imagens do Sentinel de 12 de Agosto comparando com as imagens das mesmas áreas no início do mês. (Abram os links em duas janelas diferentes, se fôr possível)



Spoiler: Sentinel 12 Agosto - 300m


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

Mais um no Marão:









						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Porto, Amarante, Aboadela, Sanche E Várzea
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 4, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Edição: e ainda mais outro:








						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mesão Frio, Mesão Frio (Santo André)
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Não os apanhem, não...


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (14 Ago 2022 às 15:09)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um no Marão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ambos em resolução. O de Amarante era reacendimento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 15:52)

Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Campeã
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Mais um na mesma zona do Marão.


Este em Alenquer começa a ser preocupante, mas está a ser prontamente combatido. É uma zona agrícola sem grandes manchas de arvoredo.








						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Lisboa, Alenquer, Olhalvo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Nortada moderada na zona.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 16:04)

StormRic disse:


> Não os apanhem, não...











						Avaliação aos maiores fogos avança após extinção do da serra da Estrela
					

Este ano foram detidos 119 suspeitos do crime de incêndio florestal. Fogo na serra da Estrela, que teve início no dia 6 na Covilhã, consumiu uma área entre os distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda que poderá superar 14 mil hectares.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 16:12)

A nortada de Noroeste hoje na Região Oeste ajuda a iniciar as ignições dos descuidos nos trabalhos agrícolas!

Mais um início, área mais sensível, na Vermelha:








						Fogos.pt [14-08-2022 16:12] Incêndio em Lisboa, Cadaval, Vermelha
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 16:21)

Zona crítica sob o vento de Oeste 20 Km/h !









						Fogos.pt [14-08-2022 16:21] Incêndio em Braga, Fafe, São Gens
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 6, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				






Spoiler: Povoamento florestal Burgueiros


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 16:23)

Fogos.pt [14-08-2022 16:23] Incêndio em Guarda, Sabugal, Bendada
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 60, Meios Terrestres: 9, Meios Aéreos: 5



					fogos.pt
				




Pelo menos há bastantes meios lá perto.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 18:06)

Foz de Arouce, Lousã, início há uma hora atrás, zona obviamente muito crítica, já esteve em resolução mas voltou a piorar.
Noroeste > 20 Km/h não ajuda, claro.
Dispositivo de combate já importante:









						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 01:38] Incêndio em Coimbra, Lousã, Lousã E Vilarinho
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Edição: novamente "em resolução". Que seja desta fique controlado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Ago 2022 às 18:32)

IR Tomar está a arder com grande intensidade e conta já com 3 focos de incêndio, o original mais duas fortes projeções.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 18:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> IR Tomar está a arder com grande intensidade e conta já com 3 focos de incêndio, o original mais duas fortes projeções.



O vento está mesmo a tornar difícil a situação, 25 Km/h ou superior, NO.
Em Valdonas, a cerca de 10 Km, há uma hora já estava assim:






https://fogos.pt/fogo/2022140049695
Este outro será uma projecção? Está muito distante.








						Fogos.pt [11-12-2022 14:31] Incêndio em Santarém, Abrantes, Fontes
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (14 Ago 2022 às 19:08)

Quer-me parecer que poderá ser uma projeção, o sentido de progressão do incêndio era em direcção à Barragem do Castelo de Bode e pode bem ter passado a albufeira.


----------



## jonas (14 Ago 2022 às 19:12)

Já passou a albufeira... muito vento na zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Sim, o IR Abrantes é uma projeção do IR Tomar. Concelhos diferentes, barragem pelo meio, em termos operacionais é melhor assim.


----------



## ASantos (15 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

Mais um pirocumulo visível daqui. Penso ser de Ourém, embora Abrantes fique na mesma direcção, mas mais distante.


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Ago 2022 às 16:28)

Reacendimento no incêndio da Covilhã


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2022 às 16:41)

Reacendimento na Serra da Estrela nada fácil e Ourém a arder com muita intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2022 às 16:53)




----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Ago 2022 às 16:55)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Bruno Palma disse:


>


Já com eco bem forte no radar dinâmico do IPMA


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2022 às 17:06)

Estou perto de Coimbra e avisto o Pirocumulo da Serra da Estrela daqui... nada nada fácil!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Ago 2022 às 17:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já com eco bem forte no radar dinâmico do IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunca e jamais (infelizmente) vão apagar o incêndio nessa zona. Basta olhar para a imagem e perceber a densidade das árvores para entender que só um louco é que se metia aí no meio.. Enfim, tristeza...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 17:15)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Nunca e jamais (infelizmente) vão apagar o incêndio nessa zona. Basta olhar para a imagem e perceber a densidade das árvores para entender que só um louco é que se metia aí no meio.. Enfim, tristeza...


Neste momento arde com muita intensidade, combate directo completamente impossível! Entretanto em Ourém, foi evacuada a praia fluvial do Agroal ! Vai ser um final de tarde difícil com a nortada a acelerar


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2022 às 18:09)

Incêndio em Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 18:25)

Situação muito complicada novamente no PNSR 










Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Ago 2022 às 18:51)

Em Tomar consigo à distância ver um enorme pirocumulo para norte, que só pode ser na Serra da Estrela. Tem de estar muito mau para ser visível daqui. Este inferno não tem fim?


----------



## JCARL (15 Ago 2022 às 18:55)

Meteo Manteigas:





						WebCam em Manteigas, Serra da Estrela
					

WebCam em Manteigas, Serra da Estrela, Portugal. Live Images.



					meteomanteigas.com


----------



## fernandinand (15 Ago 2022 às 19:08)

Triste País este onde uns enchem os bolsos à custa da calamidade dos outros...e depois os ignorantes dirigentes assobiam para o lado e o povo acena com a cabeça em surdina em favor...


----------



## mecre90 (15 Ago 2022 às 19:32)

Angelstorm disse:


> Em Tomar consigo à distância ver um enorme pirocumulo para norte, que só pode ser na Serra da Estrela. Tem de estar muito mau para ser visível daqui. Este inferno não tem fim?











						C6803417-85-A0-4239-8559-6-EFB048887-E9
					

Image C6803417-85-A0-4239-8559-6-EFB048887-E9 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Confirmo. Foto tirada da Serra de Tomar. Ao fundo o pirocumulo da estrela, em baixo ainda se vê algum fumo do incêndio de ontem de Tomar/Abrantes.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Ago 2022 às 20:14)

Inacreditável as imagens na tvi

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2022 às 20:15)

Incêndio da Serra da Estrela com muito mau aspecto, visto de Viseu


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2022 às 20:55)

TVI avança com 2 viaturas com 7 bombeiros desaparecidos...
Imagens desoladoras de Valhelhas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2022 às 20:59)

Também segundo a TVI, duas viaturas dos bombeiros acionaram o botão de pânico, espero que esteja tudo bem.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2022 às 21:01)

Bastante fumo a chegar proveniente dos incêndios da região do Médio Tejo, não sei como está a situação por lá. Cheira bastante a queimado.





Muito triste também a situação na Serra da Estrela novamente. Espero que esteja tudo bem com os bombeiros desaparecidos. 

Um inferno que nunca mais acaba...


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2022 às 21:05)

Segundo a TVI, há várias frentes de fogo na Serra da Estrela, todas de enorme intensidade, várias aldeias em evacuação na serra.


----------



## MSantos (15 Ago 2022 às 21:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom.. Nunca vi ninguém a plantar pinheiros, só se for Pinheiro manso. Há uma árvore que podia ser plantada e que rende mais do que o Pinheiro bravo, a partir do oitavo ano a produção já compensa: o castanheiro
> 
> Mas é como tudo, exige algum trato nos primeiros 6 anos (rega, poda, limpeza de mato ou de outras arvores), mas de resto a partir daí é só limpeza de mato e apanhar castanhas. Os não enxertados, também servem para madeira. No solo o folhado retém alguma humidade, boa para cogumelos também.



A área com aptidão para o castanheiro em Portugal, que ainda não o tenha ou que não implique sacrificar outros usos do solo, é infelizmente pouca e com a evolução prevista das alterações climáticas muitas das áreas que tem atualmente castenheiros deixaram de ter condições para os ter... Para além do Nordeste transmontano, Planalto beirão e região do Barroso as restantes áreas com viabilidade económica para o castanheiros são de reduzida expressão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Ago 2022 às 21:15)

Está previsto a chuva chegar a zona da serra da estrela??

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2022 às 21:18)

Segundo a Beira Baixa TV os bombeiros já foram encontrados.

Notícia aqui.


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2022 às 21:21)

Segundo a TVI, 1000 pessoas  ou mais podem ter que ser evacuadas das várias aldeias diretamente ameaçadas pelo fogo.


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2022 às 21:45)

Vendo a localização das aldeias evacuadas... é dantesca a dimensão do fogo. Largos quilometros de frentes...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 22:07)

jonas disse:


> Vendo a localização das aldeias evacuadas... é dantesca a dimensão do fogo. Largos quilometros de frentes...



Praticamente tudo aquilo que não tinha ardido do flanco direito do incêndio, está agora a arder com a reativação desta tarde , e sendo essa zona agora a cabeça do incêndio com a predominância de vento de NW ! Felizmente que os operacionais foram encontrados bem de saúde


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2022 às 22:12)

MSantos disse:


> A área com aptidão para o castanheiro em Portugal, que ainda não o tenha ou que não implique sacrificar outros usos do solo, é infelizmente pouca e com a evolução prevista das alterações climáticas muitas das áreas que tem atualmente castenheiros deixaram de ter condições para os ter... Para além do Nordeste transmontano, Planalto beirão e região do Barroso as restantes áreas com viabilidade económica para o castanheiros são de reduzida expressão.


Os meus avós e seus antepassados em oleiros (cbranco) assim como toda a região onde se unem os concelhos de oleiros, Sertã e proença-a-nova, na Serra de alvéolos / cabeço rainho, viviam dos castanheiros. Empregavam muita gente na apanha, e lembro-me que a cozinha era na verdade um fumeiro para castanha, que assim era conservada e vendida às sacas. Depois veio a doença da tinta, os pinheiros que davam madeira e resina, e a partir dos anos 80 os incêndios! Portanto há aqui um fio condutor entre o sucesso sustentável, o azar das doenças, depois o remédio (resinagem), o lucro facil (eucalipto) e por fim os incêndios e o envelhecimento /abandono das aldeias.

Penso que ainda é viável, mas de forma organizada e apoiada com infraestruturas (água) e apoio com acessos e máquinas para surrubar a terra.

Se nada for feito, então teremos mais do mesmo: incêndios, vidas perdidas, milhões de € gastos no combate e a população cada vez mais pobre e dependente de subsídios.


----------



## Sleet (15 Ago 2022 às 22:29)

Segundo o autarca da Guarda, terá havido outro reacendimento junto a Videmonte, a progredir para os Trinta.

Segundo o Google Maps a N18 (Guarda-Covilhã) já está condicionada junto a Belmonte e a N18-1 está cortada a partir de Vale de Estrela em direção a Valhelhas, o que é muito mau sinal.

Nunca mais acaba este pesadelo...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

Pergunta de leigo: como é possível um reacendimento acontecer com tanta violência assim? O fogo foi dado como circunscrito, mantiveram-se os operacionais no terreno e, ainda assim, houve um reacendimento desta magnitude?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2022 às 22:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está previsto a chuva chegar a zona da serra da estrela??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Deverá chegar um pouco à encosta ocidental na próxima madrugada, mas na zona onde está a ocorrer o incêndio nem por isso...


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2022 às 22:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pergunta de leigo: como é possível um reacendimento acontecer com tanta violência assim? O fogo foi dado como circunscrito, mantiveram-se os operacionais no terreno e, ainda assim, houve um reacendimento desta magnitude?


Não faço a mínima ideia de como os bombeiros fazem os rescaldo, se o mesmo é limitado à orla da área ardida e à beira das estradas principais, então o risco de reacendimento é pouco atenuado. Já vi árvores velhas a esfumaçar junto às raízes, 2 semanas após o incêndio. Ou seja, 2 palmos abaixo da cinza/terra continuam a queimar lentamente em braza. Basta haver vento forte, para levantar a cinza, chegar oxigénio e reacender, depois o próprio vento transporta as fagulhas para zonas fora do perimetro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2022 às 22:54)

Reacendimento com 3 ignições ao mesmo tempo segundo o comandante da protecção civil, para mim, foi fogo posto. Este ano, a Estrela, Tomar, Pombal e Marão são para arder.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2022 às 22:58)




----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2022 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Reacendimento com 3 ignições ao mesmo tempo segundo o comandante da protecção civil, para mim, foi fogo posto. Este ano, a Estrela, Tomar, Pombal e Marão são para arder.


no Marão foi registado um reacendimento 14 dias depois do incendio...se isso é incendiarismo...neste da Estrela ha registo de uma segunda ignição a varios kms de distancia que foi salto de uma primeira reativação!


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2022 às 23:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Não faço a mínima ideia de como os bombeiros fazem os rescaldo, se o mesmo é limitado à orla da área ardida e à beira das estradas principais, então o risco de reacendimento é pouco atenuado. Já vi árvores velhas a esfumaçar junto às raízes, 2 semanas após o incêndio. Ou seja, 2 palmos abaixo da cinza/terra continuam a queimar lentamente em braza. Basta haver vento forte, para levantar a cinza, chegar oxigénio e reacender, depois o próprio vento transporta as fagulhas para zonas fora do perimetro.


o rescaldo é feito cada vez mais com recurso a maquinas de rasto, mas o problema é onde elas não vão! Em Portugal (a exceção das equipas de sapadores florestais e força especial de bbs) não ha cultura de trabalho com ferramentas manuais nos rescaldos. Apenas usam agua! Basicamente despejam carros de agua e de meios aereos...o problema são estes anos de seca severa...não adianta! Depos ficam a fazer vigilancia, mas em kms de rescaldo, quando os carros chegam ja o reacendimento vai longe...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 23:18)

Posit #IRCovilhã



Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (15 Ago 2022 às 23:23)

O estado da justiça (podia escolher outro pilar essencial do país...à vontade)  em Portugal espelhado num mar de chamas. Mais um!!!! Enquanto a justiça não aturar com mão pesada aos prevaricadores destes atos, vamos continuar assistir a este tipo de episódios ano após ano. País do norte de África!!! Vivemos dias complicados.


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 00:04)

Por acaso no Norte de Africa a area ardida é menor que a nossa habitualmente...ate acho que marrocos possui canadairs ao contrario de Portugal


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 00:07)




----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 00:08)

Ainda em relação aos comandantes da ANEPC e dos bbs não terem responsabilidade  no comandamento no combate...vejam e tenham opinião desapaixonada


----------



## Bruno Palma (16 Ago 2022 às 00:20)

AJB disse:


> Por acaso no Norte de Africa a area ardida é menor que a nossa habitualmente...ate acho que marrocos possui canadairs ao contrario de Portugal


Correto, Marrocos tem 5 Canadair's 415 com mais 3 CL-515 (DHC-515) encomendados, nunca hei de perceber como é que Portugal não tem pelos menos uns 6 Canadair's, são mais do que necessários porque somos constantemente há muitos anos o país com mais área ardida na Europa e não temos meios capazes de combater incêndios, estamos sempre dependentes de ajuda europeia ou até mesmo de Marrocos como já aconteceu algumas vezes, comprámos 2 mas é uma quantia miserável para o que precisamos.


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 00:32)

Não arde o que arde em Portugal por falta de meios aereos...alias, em termos de meios terrestres estamos muito melhor equipados que Espanha, Marrocos, Italia ou Grecia...


----------



## slbgdt (16 Ago 2022 às 00:38)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Correto, Marrocos tem 5 Canadair's 415 com mais 3 CL-515 (DHC-515) encomendados, nunca hei de perceber como é que Portugal não tem pelos menos uns 6 Canadair's, são mais do que necessários porque somos constantemente há muitos anos o país com mais área ardida na Europa e não temos meios capazes de combater incêndios, estamos sempre dependentes de ajuda europeia ou até mesmo de Marrocos como já aconteceu algumas vezes, comprámos 2 mas é uma quantia miserável para o que precisamos.



Os meios aéreos não apagam fogos e quando apagam dá destas reactivações pesadas.
Sem consolidação no terreno não adianta meios aéreos.

A coisa que mais devia preocupar neste momento eram os rescaldos.
Água nesta seca, desaparece rapidamente.
Sem aceiros manuais ou de máquina de rasto é só adiar que o incêndio vá progredir


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2022 às 01:23)

incrível


----------



## okcomputer (16 Ago 2022 às 06:59)

Bolas, nesse vídeo parece até um mesociclone


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2022 às 11:25)

Situação mais calma no Sarzedo nesta manhã, mas ainda continua a arder, com preocupação numa frente que pode entrar numa zona sem acessos e na direção da localidade. Evacuaram para o Teixoso a população mais idosa e com pouca mobilidade, de forma a ser evitado um cenário de pânico caso as chamas chegassem às habitações, o que não aconteceu, felizmente. Vamos ver a evolução durante o dia...


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 12:09)

Serrano disse:


> Situação mais calma no Sarzedo nesta manhã, mas ainda continua a arder, com preocupação numa frente que pode entrar numa zona sem acessos e na direção da localidade. Evacuaram para o Teixoso a população mais idosa e com pouca mobilidade, de forma a ser evitado um cenário de pânico caso as chamas chegassem às habitações, o que não aconteceu, felizmente. Vamos ver a evolução durante o dia...


As previsões são péssimas a partir da hora de almoço, no entanto o vento vai soprar no sentido contrário a localidade.

O sarzedo está também rodeado por uma densa floresta de castanheiros


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2022 às 14:45)

Muito vento de oeste , pode ser que a frente passe ao lado, mas não está fácil para esses lados, Orjais e Escola Lageosa como Aldeia do Souto devem ter horas difíceis.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 14:49)

No Sarzedo deve estar muito complicado..


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2022 às 14:53)

Também para dizer que anda aí um gang a querer fazer desgraça, ontem por aqui pelas 22h ouve um foco as portas da Vila, e em Vales do Rio.
 Também na semana passada, junto ao grande pulmão que ainda cá temos, uma saca de serapilheira com farrapos untada de óleo ardia na estrada,  valeu passeada passarem e apagaram. Tristeza...


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2022 às 15:09)

Incêndio com muita intensidade... perfeitamente visivel no radar IPMA


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 15:10)

Infelizmente, a frente de chuva ficou-se pelo lado oeste da Serra, choveu nas Penhas Douradas ( 2 mm) e apenas passaram chuviscos para a Guarda. Nas estações WU vê-se ainda 1 mm em Manteigas e nada mais. Nas três estações IPMA a Leste da serra, Fundão, Covilhã e Aldeia do Souto, zero.










E ao início da tarde o fumo visto da Covilhã mostra o efeito do vento que vai intensificar-se com o avançar da tarde e ainda mais para amanhã. "Rajadas de 65 Km/h nas terras altas" estão previstas para quarta-feira.










No mapa com a área afectada (área de interesse, não significa necessariamente ardida) a expansão para Leste é impressionante, terá passado (?) a N18





Mas ainda mais impressionante é o esforço dos meios de combate. Não esqueçamos que deve certamente haver operacionais que estão talvez no seu 11º dia de combate na Estrela. A chuva da frente que caíu com intensidade relevante no Noroeste do território e chegando até zonas do interior terá libertado mais meios aéreos para a Estrela.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (16 Ago 2022 às 15:28)

AJB disse:


> Ainda em relação aos comandantes da ANEPC e dos bbs não terem responsabilidade  no comandamento no combate...vejam e tenham opinião desapaixonada


Atualmente todos os comandos distritais têm os comandantes oriundos dos CB (voluntários ou municipais) e FEPC, se antes ainda existiam militares e a liga se queixava da militarização da autoridade nacional, conseguiram empurrar os mesmos para fora da estrutura. 

Relativamente aos rescaldos com material sapador, para além das equipas de sapadores e da FSBF, também a FEPC e UEPS o fazem.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 15:30)

CI 16AGO22 12h30
 CONEPC André Fernandes
- Ocorrencia ativa
- Grande potencial para novas aberturas (flancos / frentes), incêndio muito "partido", fragmentado
- Frente sul: Orjais
- Frente Nordeste: Velada
- 19 feridos ligeiros, 3 feridos graves e 25 assistidos no TO
- 45 pessoas evacuadas (15 em Sarzedo, 28 em Vale Formoso e 2 em Belmonte)
- Danosx2 (uma 1ª hab) em Vale Formoso
- 21 Grupos de Reforço
- FEPC 161 ‍
- GNR 96‍
- Máquinas de Rasto (ICNF, Sapadores Florestais e Afocelca, e Câmaras Municipais)
- Aproveitar os terrenos agricolas para estabilizar o incendio
- Combate efetivo do incêndio florestal
- Meteorologia desfavorável ao combate: vento forte e humidade baixa
- 44 missões ataque inicial (meios aéreos)
- 51 missões ataque ampliado
- 4 coordenação aérea
- 6 monitorização
- total 105 missões MA
- Frente Norte: Meios, Trinta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2022 às 15:39)

Horas críticas se esperam na zonas afetadas pelos incêndios... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (16 Ago 2022 às 16:02)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> ...se antes ainda existiam militares e a liga se queixava da militarização da autoridade nacional, conseguiram empurrar os mesmos para fora da estrutura.


Pq será?


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 17:29)

Este é perigoso!









						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 03:55] Incêndio em Setúbal, Setúbal, S.Julião, N.S. Da Anunciada E S. Maria Da Graça
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				










Edição: em conclusão às 17h46.


----------



## dASk (16 Ago 2022 às 17:35)

O heli ja veio embora devem estar prestes a dar como em resolução


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 17:40)

Estrela sem controle, já desceu da Serra, não sei se chegou ao IP2:



















E este vídeo, na margem de visão do GOES16, ontem...


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 17:45)

O vento de Noroeste já chegou à serra e desceu as encostas do lado Leste. Terrível impulso que está a dar ao fogo:






Claramente o fumo a ser varrido para sueste pela ventania: risco muito grande de projecções.


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2022 às 17:50)

Incrível a velocidade de propagação deste incêndio...


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 17:56)

Mais de 24 mil hectares de floresta ardidos no Parque da Serra da Estrela
					

Mais de oito mil de hectares foram queimados no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela só entre segunda e terça feira - números que agravam o balanço recorde de incêndios na União Europeia para esta época.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 18:05)

O vento a atiçar ainda mais nos cimos dos contrafortes da Estrela:


----------



## baojoao (16 Ago 2022 às 18:11)

Segunda a rtp3 capotou um carro dos bombeiros na zona do Sarzedo 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2022 às 18:11)

Novo acidente com uma viatura de bombeiros no IR no PNSE , na zona do Sarzedo!  Vamos esperar que tudo corra bem!


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 18:13)

Gráfico do vento em Tortosendo, altitude 172 m, alguns quilómetros a SSE da Covilhã, vento que contorna o maciço de maior altitude (Torre/Piornos) e desce as encostas sueste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 18:19)

Origem desta maior pluma de fumo está nas imediações de Sarzedo:


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 18:45)

pelas imagens de tv o fogo já desce para o teixoso 

Situação perigosa pois no flanco virado a este do vale há um imenso pinhal que termina onde o fogo começou na vila do Carvalho


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 19:00)

cova beira disse:


> pelas imagens de tv o fogo já desce para o teixoso
> 
> Situação perigosa pois no flanco virado a este do vale há um imenso pinhal que termina onde o fogo começou na vila do Carvalho


O fogo está a descer do lado do Teixoso e os bombeiros e meios aéreos estão a defender a Atalaia e já não passam carros do Teixoso em direção a Atalaia e Sarzedo. É um vale com ribeiro a separar, do outro lado do ribeiro o fogo desce sem ninguém que o apague. Há casas dispersas desse lado do vale. Quando chegar a hora dos meios aéreos irem embora, ninguém vai lá apagar, pois não há grandes acessos e depois o fogo passa a ribeira e torna a subir para a Atalaia. Tem sido esta a atuação: ver passar aos 8 aviões de cada vez e 2 ou 3 helicópteros, e assim que dão a volta o fumo volta a ficar negro. Estão só a proteger aldeias e ainda assim está impossível.. O posto de vigia perto da rotunda onde se situava o teatro de operações também já ardeu, nessa rotunda sai uma estrada para Verdelhos, outra para Sarzedo, outra para Atalaia/Teixoso e outra para a Srª Carmo/Orjais.

A nível de temperaturas até está fresco em torno dos 23C, mas o vento sopra agora de Noroeste, favorecendo a descida do vale até ao Teixoso. É incrível como a água despejada o dia inteiro, não faz efeito praticamente nenhum! É o vento e a terra/vegetação com mato alto e extremamente secos.

PS: Onde é que já vão os 14800 hectares.. Só hoje e ontem arderam mais de 5000


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 19:08)

Paulo H disse:


> O fogo está a descer do lado do Teixoso e os bombeiros e meios aéreos estão a defender a Atalaia e já não passam carros do Teixoso em direção a Atalaia e Sarzedo. É um vale com ribeiro a separar, do outro lado do ribeiro o fogo desce sem ninguém que o apague. Há casas dispersas desse lado do vale. Quando chegar a hora dos meios aéreos irem embora, ninguém vai lá apagar, pois não há grandes acessos e depois o fogo passa a ribeira e torna a subir para a Atalaia. Tem sido esta a atuação: ver passar aos 8 aviões de cada vez e 2 ou 3 helicópteros, e assim que dão a volta o fumo volta a ficar negro. Estão só a proteger aldeias e ainda assim está impossível.. O posto de vigia perto da rotunda onde se situava o teatro de operações também já ardeu, nessa rotunda sai uma estrada para Verdelhos, outra para Sarzedo, outra para Atalaia/Teixoso e outra para a Srª Carmo/Orjais.
> 
> A nível de temperaturas até está fresco em torno dos 23C, mas o vento sopra agora de Noroeste, favorecendo a descida do vale até ao Teixoso. É incrível como a água despejada o dia inteiro, não faz efeito praticamente nenhum! É o vento e a terra/vegetação com mato alto e extremamente secos.
> 
> PS: Onde é que já vão os 14800 hectares.. Só hoje e ontem arderam mais de 5000


Do lado da atalaia em todo o pinhal há bons acessos mas é muito denso e com um declive enorme, ao fundo do vale são perto de 700 metros de declive


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 19:12)

cova beira disse:


> Do lado da atalaia em todo o pinhal há bons acessos mas é muito denso e com um declive enorme, ao fundo do vale são perto de 700 metros de declive


Sim, mas do lado de baixo da Atalaia até à ribeira, há muitas quintas e algumas casas. Estão a deixar arder do outro lado da ribeira e depois durante a noite, atravessa e sobe para a Atalaia. O fogo sobe sempre mais rápido do que desce. É um perigo que está ali..

Há pessoas a ir para lá a regar as casitas e pomares, deixaram-nas ir para lá sem qualquer controlo..


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 19:14)

Paulo H disse:


> O fogo está a descer do lado do Teixoso e os bombeiros e meios aéreos estão a defender a Atalaia e já não passam carros do Teixoso em direção a Atalaia e Sarzedo. É um vale com ribeiro a separar, do outro lado do ribeiro o fogo desce sem ninguém que o apague. Há casas dispersas desse lado do vale. Quando chegar a hora dos meios aéreos irem embora, ninguém vai lá apagar, pois não há grandes acessos e depois o fogo passa a ribeira e torna a subir para a Atalaia. Tem sido esta a atuação: ver passar aos 8 aviões de cada vez e 2 ou 3 helicópteros, e assim que dão a volta o fumo volta a ficar negro. Estão só a proteger aldeias e ainda assim está impossível.. O posto de vigia perto da rotunda onde se situava o teatro de operações também já ardeu, nessa rotunda sai uma estrada para Verdelhos, outra para Sarzedo, outra para Atalaia/Teixoso e outra para a Srª Carmo/Orjais.
> 
> A nível de temperaturas até está fresco em torno dos 23C, mas o vento sopra agora de Noroeste, favorecendo a descida do vale até ao Teixoso. É incrível como a água despejada o dia inteiro, não faz efeito praticamente nenhum! É o vento e a terra/vegetação com mato alto e extremamente secos.
> 
> PS: Onde é que já vão os 14800 hectares.. Só hoje e ontem arderam mais de 5000



Então o fogo poderá descer pela encosta da margem esquerda?







É a crista que desce do posto de vigia e se observa desde a Covilhã, com focos de colunas de fumo do lado esquerdo, certo?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Ago 2022 às 19:15)




----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 19:32)

Em certas situações, o vento se não fôr forte pode ajudar o combate por meios aéreos, por afastar o fumo e revelar os focos, possibilitando o ataque pelo lado de onde ele sopra. Será isto verdade?

Parece mais calmo o foco Atalaia.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> Então o fogo poderá descer pela encosta da margem esquerda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que se observa da Covilhã é o lado direito da ribeira. Do lado esquerdo fica a Atalaia. Deste lado do monte pertence ao Teixoso, do outro lado poente pertence a Orjais. No cimo do monte fica a rotunda onde estava o TO e o posto de vigia. Restam alguns fogachos, mas receio que com a noite reacendam, pois não há acessos.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 20:03)

StormRic disse:


> Em certas situações, o vento se não fôr forte pode ajudar o combate por meios aéreos, por afastar o fumo e revelar os focos, possibilitando o ataque pelo lado de onde ele sopra. Será isto verdade?
> 
> Parece mais calmo o foco Atalaia.


Sim o vento acalmou. Quando o vento é forte, a sua direção determina a zona onde vão surgir projeções. Os meios aéreos andam sempre à volta, hoje a pluma de fumo esteve quase sempre inclinada 45graus, de manhã de quase de oeste e de tarde a rodar para noroeste.


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2022 às 21:13)

Imagem da câmara da Covilhã da MeteoEstrela, em que parece ser visível os focos de incêndio:


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 21:38)

JCARL disse:


> Imagem da câmara da Covilhã da MeteoEstrela, em que parece ser visível os focos de incêndio:
> Ver anexo 2041


Num fogo que pareceu sempre descontrolado impressionante como conseguiram os bombeiros e meios aéreos não deixar o fogo atravessar para outra margem da ribeira 

Agora sim parece que está tudo mais calmo


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 21:53)

Pelo que me contaram, na margem da ribeira do lado da Atalaia, abaixo da povoação, so despejaram à última da hora um avião e um helicóptero, e já não voltaram. Quem me contou também disse que já tinha fogo numa pequena barroca de pinheiros, abaixo da atalaia. Não havia bombeiros nesses caminhos entre quintas, apesar de alcatroados. Também não havia moradores nem nessas casas nem na Atalaia. O vento parece estar favorável de oeste, mas como disse, deixaram uns pinheiros a arder nessa margem. Agora só amanhã saberemos o que aconteceu.


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2022 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Gráfico do vento em Tortosendo, altitude 172 m, alguns quilómetros a SSE da Covilhã, vento que contorna o maciço de maior altitude (Torre/Piornos) e desce as encostas sueste.


A estação do meu tio


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2022 às 22:41)

Nesta imagem captada às 22:38:21 são bem visíveis os focos de incêndio, vamos ver se conseguem estancar esta sangria:


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 22:50)

JCARL disse:


> Nesta imagem captada às 22:38:21 são bem visíveis os focos de incêndio, vamos ver se conseguem estancar esta sangria:
> Ver anexo 2042


Dali o fogo já não passa não tem por onde fugir


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 23:09)

Retiro o que disse, afinal pelo menos às 20h00, o fogo ainda não tinha passado a ribeira. Os tais pinheiros eram do outro lado, mas ainda assim perto da ribeira.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2022 às 23:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Retiro o que disse, afinal pelo menos às 20h00, o fogo ainda não tinha passado a ribeira. Os tais pinheiros eram do outro lado, mas ainda assim perto da ribeira.


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 23:33)

Devem ver a cnn Portugal agora


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 23:41)

Pena é que na nossa TV quando os entrevistados não fazem afirmações que "vendem" (como o fogo posto, a máfia, os bombeiros que dão a vida por todos a troca de nada...), não tem palco...entrevista curta, mas muito focada no essencia!
A sociedade Portuguesa (não conheço as outras claro) deve perceber que mesmo que a verdade seja contraria ás suas convicções, deve fazer um esforço por a aceitar, sob pena de viver numa "nevoa densa" que tolhe o discernimento e nos mantem num patamar emocional errado!


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2022 às 23:43)

Nesta área, que conheço, percebo o quão fraca é a nossa comunicação social e o quão desinformada esta a sociedade! Se assim for noutras questões (ex: guerra na Ucrania), estamos a ser bem enganados


----------



## cova beira (16 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

AJB disse:


> Devem ver a cnn Portugal agora





AJB disse:


> Pena é que na nossa TV quando os entrevistados não fazem afirmações que "vendem" (como o fogo posto, a máfia, os bombeiros que dão a vida por todos a troca de nada...), não tem palco...entrevista curta, mas muito focada no essencia!
> A sociedade Portuguesa (não conheço as outras claro) deve perceber que mesmo que a verdade seja contraria ás suas convicções, deve fazer um esforço por a aceitar, sob pena de viver numa "nevoa densa" que tolhe o discernimento e nos mantem num patamar emocional errado!
> 
> 
> Nesta área, que conheço, percebo o quão fraca é a nossa comunicação social e o quão desinformada esta a sociedade! Se assim for noutras questões (ex: guerra na Ucrania), estamos a ser bem enganados


Não sei ao que te referes mas se por acaso for o que o presidente da câmara de manteigas disse à momentos no direto estamos de acordo, qualquer coisa como  “ os carvalhos, castanheiros e faias que os serviços florestais de manteigas com uma existência de 150 anos plantaram nas encostas serviram de barreira ao fogo “


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 00:20)

Referia me a entrevista do Prof. Sande Silva


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2022 às 10:43)

O ICNF contabiliza 92mil ha ardidos este ano até ao momento e ainda temos muito Verão pela frente... Será difícil não ficar acima dos 120 mil ha ardidos este ano...


----------



## Paulo H (17 Ago 2022 às 11:16)

Quando ainda tinham ardido 14800 hectares no PNSE, falavam que equivalia a 25 bombas atómicas de Hiroshima. Será que não compensava ter uma central térmica ou de biomassa, para o desbaste, em vez de estar tudo a arder para nada?!


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 11:46)

MSantos disse:


> O ICNF contabiliza 92mil ha ardidos este ano até ao momento e ainda temos muito Verão pela frente... Será difícil não ficar acima dos 120 mil ha ardidos este ano...


Este ano estamos "melhor" que 2016 e 2017, mas "pior" que 2012...tudo dependerá dos 5% de incendios que fogem ao ataque inicial, porque dos outros 95% não teremos mais area ardida significativa (so com esses ficariamos abaixo dos 100 000ha).
Assim, diria que ficaremos provavelmente acima dos 120 000 e abaixo dos 160 000 ha


----------



## Paulo H (17 Ago 2022 às 13:46)

Ponto de situação do incêndio da Serra da Estrela, hoje às 12H00:

17AGO2022 12H00
CI  @ProteccaoCivil - CONEPC André Fernandes
- Perímetro do incêndio ~160 km 
 - 90% do perímetro do incêndio dominado 
- Frente ativa entre Quinta da Atalaia, Teixoso e Orjais
- Frente no distrito da Guarda com vários pontos quentes
Prioridades para esta tarde: 
- Contenção da frente Atalaia - Teixoso (4.5km de frente)
- Ancoragem na frente Gonçalo e Famalicão da Serra 
- Consolidação do total do perímetro do incêndio

Apenas por mera curiosidade, o perímetro vale o que vale em termos comparativos, pois depende da forma geométrica da área ardida. Simplificando a coisa, para 2D, em vez de considerar a área estendida em 3D:



Círculo25,48​km de raio160​kmPerímetro= 2 x Pi x raioQuadrado40​km de lado160​kmPerímetro= 4 x ladoRetângulo         1 x160km (lados)160​kmPerímetro= comprimento x largura


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 14:41)

Fogos.pt [05-01-2023 22:47] Incêndio em Castelo Branco, Covilhã, Cantar-galo E Vila Do Carvalho
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




"17AGO2022 12H00
CI  @ProteccaoCivil - CONEPC André Fernandes
- Perímetro do incêndio ~160 km
 - 90% do perímetro do incêndio dominado
- Frente ativa entre Quinta da Atalaia, Teixoso e Orjais
- Frente no distrito da Guarda com vários pontos quentes
Prioridades para esta tarde:
- Contenção da frente Atalaia - Teixoso (4.5km de frente)
- Ancoragem na frente Gonçalo e Famalicão da Serra
- Consolidação do total do perímetro do incêndio
17AGO2022 12H00
- No dia *15AGO2022 a área ardida expandiu-se em cerca de 10000ha*
8 grupos de reforço dos corpos de bombeios
- FEPC 160 operacionais
-UEPS 96 operacionais
-14 máquinas de rasto
- ICNF 64 operacionais
- INEM 10 operacionais
- AFOCELCA 26 operacionais
- 45 pessoas deslocadas nas ZCAP, a maioria já regressou a casa
---------------
A *Área Ardida total que consta no sistema do ICNF neste momento é de 25075ha"





*

Vento geral de Noroeste toma direcções do quadrante norte ou por vezes nordeste ao contornar o maciço da Estrela.


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2022 às 16:07)

No Sarzedo salvaram-se as pessoas, as casas e algumas manchas verdes, incluindo a Fonte dos Amieiros (parque de merendas)... o resto, tudo queimado! A tal frente de fogo que eu referia ontem de manhã revelou-se mesmo a mais devastadora para o Sarzedo, enfim, o pior já passou e agora toca a olhar para o futuro. Os idosos evacuados para o Teixoso regressaram hoje de manhã à localidade.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2022 às 16:14)

Avista-se aqui desde Rio Maior a enorme e espessa coluna de fumo proveniente do incêndio em curso no concelho vizinho das Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 16:14)

Muito crítico este novo incêndio, Caldas da Rainha com Nortada forte e rajadas:









						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 13:11] Incêndio em Leiria, Caldas Da Rainha, Landal
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O local não parece bem definido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2022 às 16:22)

MSantos disse:


> Avista-se aqui desde Rio Maior a enorme e espessa coluna de fumo proveniente do incêndio em curso no concelho vizinho das Caldas da Rainha.


 Evento que já provocou a morte de um operacional no TO, supostamente por paragem cardíorespiratória ! Sentimentos à família


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 16:29)

Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 23:21] Incêndio em Leiria, Caldas Da Rainha, Landal
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Local agora está identificado, é muito perto do limite triplo dos três distritos, Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa. Apenas a 5 Km a sueste de Rio Maior.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 16:41)

A melhor referência é Rio Maior, incêndio está 5 Km a sueste.
Fumo já se estende pela lezíria e avista-se daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Vento na zona periférica ao incêndio é superior a 30 Km/h nas três estações WU mais próximas (Carvalhal, Rio Maior e Cercal), que mostram rajadas superiores a 50 Km/h e mesmo 60 Km/h.









						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 23:21] Incêndio em Leiria, Caldas Da Rainha, Landal
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## fernandinand (17 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

O 'timming' destes focos parece de profissionais da coisa...


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 16:54)

Relativamente aos 3 "supostos" focos de fogo posto anteontem na serra da Estrela:
 - hora de inicio dos mesmos coincide com a maior velocidade de vento de oeste ou não?
- hora de inicio dos mesmos coincide ou não com locais de maior exposição a tarde(taxa de inflamabilidade)?
- local de inicio coincide ou não com zonas de pinhal com elevada carga combustível?
Coloquemos, apenas por mera curiosidade, estas 3 questões em cima da mesa, assim como colocamos o terrorismo


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2022 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 23:21] Incêndio em Leiria, Caldas Da Rainha, Landal
> 
> 
> Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0
> ...



Segundo informação de um madeireiro que me ligou agora mesmo, o incendio já terá entrado no concelho de Rio Maior pela zona de Abuxanas. Trata-se de uma zona com muitos povoamentos de eucalipto. Ainda que muitos estejam bem geridos é uma área algo vasta e contínua de ocupações florestais.


----------



## ASantos (17 Ago 2022 às 17:29)

AJB disse:


> Relativamente aos 3 "supostos" focos de fogo posto anteontem na serra da Estrela:
> - hora de inicio dos mesmos coincide com a maior velocidade de vento de oeste ou não?
> - hora de inicio dos mesmos coincide ou não com locais de maior exposição a tarde(taxa de inflamabilidade)?
> - local de inicio coincide ou não com zonas de pinhal com elevada carga combustível?
> Coloquemos, apenas por mera curiosidade, estas 3 questões em cima da mesa, assim como colocamos o terrorismo


Caso fossem três novas ignições, seria mais correcto colocarem como novas ocorrências e não como o seguimento do Incêndio do dia 6 de Agosto. Isto no meu pensamento visto que sou apenas um curioso na matéria. Mas parece-me bem mais provável tratar-se de reacendimentos do que novas ignições. Claro que para a Protecção Civil, é mais "suave" serem novas ignições.


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 17:31)

Exatamente!


----------



## LMMS (17 Ago 2022 às 17:45)

Descoordenação, conflitos entre entidades e abandono de área ardida no fogo da Serra da Estrela
					

A serra da Estrela, onde a Proteção Civil diminuiu no fim de semana o dispositivo sem consolidar o rescaldo, está a arder há 10 dias. As chuvas da última madrugada pouco ajudaram e as chamas encaminham-se agora para Belmonte




					expresso.pt


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2022 às 17:58)

LMMS disse:


> Descoordenação, conflitos entre entidades e abandono de área ardida no fogo da Serra da Estrela
> 
> 
> A serra da Estrela, onde a Proteção Civil diminuiu no fim de semana o dispositivo sem consolidar o rescaldo, está a arder há 10 dias. As chuvas da última madrugada pouco ajudaram e as chamas encaminham-se agora para Belmonte
> ...



É fácil chamar incompetentes quando nunca se pôs as botas no terreno... Tratam-se de fogos muito difíceis, complexos, e difíceis de combater e com condições extremas. Terá havido coisas que não correram bem principalmente nas primeiras horas do incêndio, no entanto a partir do segundo dia o incêndio esteve muitas vezes acima ou no limiar da capacidade de extinção. Dificuldades em consolidar o perímetro, principalmente no flanco leste levou a que ocorressem reacendimentos catastróficos. Desafio-te a inscreveres-te nos Bombeiros da tua freguesia ou concelho e ir lá fazer melhor.


----------



## LMMS (17 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

MSantos disse:


> É fácil chamar incompetentes quando nunca se pôs as botas no terreno... Tratam-se de fogos muito difíceis, complexos, e difíceis de combater e com condições extremas. Terá havido coisas que não correram bem principalmente nas primeiras horas do incêndio, no entanto a partir do segundo dia o incêndio esteve muitas vezes acima ou no limiar da capacidade de extinção. Dificuldades em consolidar o perímetro, principalmente no flanco leste levou a que ocorressem reacendimentos catastróficos. Desafio-te a inscreveres-te nos Bombeiros da tua freguesia ou concelho e ir lá fazer melhor.


Não falo dos Bombeiros, mas de quem não sabe o que faz ou que fez.
A descoordenação é sinónimo de incompetência....


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 18:07)

IC5 e N212 cortadas devido ao incêndio importante em Alijó:









						Fogos.pt [17-08-2022 18:07] Incêndio em Vila Real, Alijó, Pópulo E Ribalonga
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 110, Meios Terrestres: 32, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 18:28)

Todo o horizonte da Póvoa, de NNE para SSE está toldado pelo fumo do incêndio de Rio Maior.



Spoiler: Fumo visto da Póvoa



Nordeste, 17h48





Leste, 17h48





SSE, 17h52


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2022 às 19:01)

Viagem desde Rio Maior quase sempre de baixo da coluna de fumo ao longo do IC2, receei que o fogo já estivesse mais perto e que obrigasse o seu encerramento mas felizmente não. Agora já em Azambuja céu castanho, precipita "flocos" de cinza e cheira intensamente a queimado.


----------



## cova beira (17 Ago 2022 às 20:13)

Estava convencidos de que os eucaliptos gradados não ardiam

Esta zona está toda povoada por celuloses ou estou enganado


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 21:16)

Ardem com a mesma intensidade que ardem agora os campos agricolas da zona da Serra da Estrela


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 21:17)

Agora pensa


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 21:23)




----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2022 às 21:24)

É este o comportamento em eucaliptais (ou outro povoamento qualquer) gradado


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2022 às 21:34)

Espanha. Descontrolados incêndios na região de Valência​








						Espanha. Descontrolados incêndios na região de Valência
					

Estão descontrolados os incêndios na região de Valência, em Espanha. Duas mil pessoas já foram retiradas de casa.




					www.rtp.pt
				




As imagens são dantescas


----------



## cova beira (17 Ago 2022 às 22:36)

AJB disse:


> Ardem com a mesma intensidade que ardem agora os campos agricolas da zona da Serra da Estrela



No comments 

Defender eucaliptais em Portugal num fórum dedicado à meteorologia e natureza devia ser proibido


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2022 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Todo o horizonte da Póvoa, de NNE para SSE está toldado pelo fumo do incêndio de Rio Maior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por aqui igual, muito fumo a Leste ao final da tarde!  Incêndio com um reforço operacional brutal na última hora, já são mais de 600 Op.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 23:35)

Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 23:21] Incêndio em Leiria, Caldas Da Rainha, Landal
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				
























O fumo do incêndio tem estado praticamente indetectável no radar, talvez resultado do vento que o dispersa rapidamente mantendo-o nos níveis mais baixos junto à superfície.


----------



## Sleet (17 Ago 2022 às 23:38)

cova beira disse:


> Estava convencidos de que os eucaliptos gradados não ardiam


O IR Lousã de 15 de Outubro de 2017, se não me engano o maior incêndio em Portugal desde que há registos, começou de manhã perto de Serpins e progrediu pouco mais de 10 km durante o dia até Penacova. Ao anoitecer (por volta da hora do jantar) entrou no denso e contínuo eucaliptal que existia (e re-existe agora) na zona da Barragem da Aguieira e que se prolonga para norte nos concelhos de Mortágua e Santa Comba Dão. Uma extensa área de eucaliptal gerida e supostamente tratada, pelo menos na altura...
Pouco depois da 1 da manhã já o incêndio andava dentro do perímetro urbano de Tondela, 30 km a norte.

Isto de as zonas de eucaliptal serem todas bem geridas e tratadas é como como todos sabemos falso, o que não falta para aí é eucaliptal abandonado. E depois mesmo que o fossem, está mais que comprovado que a propagação de um incêndio numa monocultura de eucalipto é das mais violentas.
E no entanto devemos aumentar a área de eucalipto para reduzir o risco de incêndio, diz uma certa e determinada corja que já não sabe como há-de defender o indefensável.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

Fogo na serra da Estrela dado como dominado. Nas Caldas da Rainha é preciso uma “intervenção musculada”
					

Pelas 19h desta quarta-feira, os incêndios mobilizavam mais de 1500 operacionais. Na serra da Estrela o fogo está dominado. Em Landal “está a fazer uma corrida muito vigorosa” e será preciso uma “intervenção musculada”.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 00:17)

Segundo reportagem em directo da RTP no terreno, o "incêndio nas Caldas" estava a ceder aos meios de combate e a situação estava mais calma.
O terreno é relativamente favorável ao combate, assim como os acessos, não é uma região de montanha, mas o vento não tem sido e ainda não é favorável, embora também este esteja menos intenso.






Durante a tarde o factor determinante para a propagação terá sido o vento. Durante a noite a situação deve ficar controlada.


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 00:49)

cova beira disse:


> No comments
> 
> Defender eucaliptais em Portugal num fórum dedicado à meteorologia e natureza devia ser proibido


Quem aqui defendeu eucaliptais? Coloca aqui uma citação minha nesse sentido pf, basta uma


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 00:51)

Sleet disse:


> O IR Lousã de 15 de Outubro de 2017, se não me engano o maior incêndio em Portugal desde que há registos, começou de manhã perto de Serpins e progrediu pouco mais de 10 km durante o dia até Penacova. Ao anoitecer (por volta da hora do jantar) entrou no denso e contínuo eucaliptal que existia (e re-existe agora) na zona da Barragem da Aguieira e que se prolonga para norte nos concelhos de Mortágua e Santa Comba Dão. Uma extensa área de eucaliptal gerida e supostamente tratada, pelo menos na altura...
> Pouco depois da 1 da manhã já o incêndio andava dentro do perímetro urbano de Tondela, 30 km a norte.
> 
> Isto de as zonas de eucaliptal serem todas bem geridas e tratadas é como como todos sabemos falso, o que não falta para aí é eucaliptal abandonado. E depois mesmo que o fossem, está mais que comprovado que a propagação de um incêndio numa monocultura de eucalipto é das mais violentas.
> E no entanto devemos aumentar a área de eucalipto para reduzir o risco de incêndio, diz uma certa e determinada corja que já não sabe como há-de defender o indefensável.


E essa "corja" é quem ? Referes te a quem?


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 00:55)

Cercal, alguns quilómetros afastada do flanco direito do incêndio das Caldas, teve este gráfico durante o dia de ontem. Nem parece ter ficado encoberto pelo fumo.
Mas a evolução do vento é reveladora da melhoria das condições de combate para a noite, não ideal ainda, no entanto.






Diferente das zonas montanhosas, como na Estrela. Neste caso a direcção do vento manteve-se bastante estável o que permite uma planificação do combate mais eficaz e sem surpresas.


----------



## dASk (18 Ago 2022 às 10:02)

Sejam eucaliptais, pinhais ou outra coisa qualquer, quem manda nos incêndios são os combustíveis finos. Caldeirão em 2012 arderam 25mil hectares salvo erro e não há um eucalipto.


----------



## Sleet (18 Ago 2022 às 13:16)

AJB disse:


> E essa "corja" é quem ? Referes te a quem?



Se abriu o link, eles estão lá bem discriminados. Empresas de celuloses e associações de proprietários. E acrescento mais uns, que são uns paladinos provavelmente pagos pelos primeiros que habitam os media, e que cada vez que há incêndios e vêm especialistas (especialistas, não tudólogos) entre várias outras medidas defender a gestão e redução das áreas de eucalipto, diversificando o nosso ecossistema florestal, vêm logo com as parangonas do 1% do PIB e dos milhares de postos de trabalho que se vão perder, como se o que essas pessoas defendessem fosse terraplanar por inteiro o quase milhão de hectares de eucalipto que existe em Portugal. É mais um lobby como muitos outros que habitam o nosso país, mas este deve ser daqueles fortes, porque não se mexe uma palha no sentido contrário.



dASk disse:


> Sejam eucaliptais, pinhais ou outra coisa qualquer, quem manda nos incêndios são os combustíveis finos. Caldeirão em 2012 arderam 25mil hectares salvo erro e não há um eucalipto.


Desde que não me diga que uma floresta autóctone ou um campo agrícola - em condições normais - arde com a mesma rapidez ou tem o mesmo potencial destrutivo que um pinhal ou eucaliptal, estamos de acordo.

E a área de eucalipto ardida neste incêndio da Serra da Estrela também é irrisória. Mas... o incêndio vai permitir que essa área vá naturalmente aumentar mais um bocadinho fruto da regeneração natural e da completa inacção de todos os agentes na gestão da floresta. O eucaliptal em Portugal não vai só ganhando terreno à boleia das novas plantações...
O bom que o eucalipto tem de regenerar rápido tem o lado perverso que ele toma conta de tudo em pouco tempo, porque as restantes espécies demoram bastante mais tempo a desenvolver. Pode fazer muito bem à economia, mas duvido que faça bem ao ecossistema e muito menos que faça bem a quem vive nestas zonas, porque passados 2-3 anos de ficar tudo destruído está tudo novamente pronto para se destruir de novo. Daí a gestão que se devia fazer, e não se faz.


----------



## jkmc (18 Ago 2022 às 14:15)

Sleet disse:


> Se abriu o link, eles estão lá bem discriminados. Empresas de celuloses e associações de proprietários. E acrescento mais uns, que são uns paladinos provavelmente pagos pelos primeiros que habitam os media, e que cada vez que há incêndios e vêm especialistas (especialistas, não tudólogos) entre várias outras medidas defender a gestão e redução das áreas de eucalipto, diversificando o nosso ecossistema florestal, vêm logo com as parangonas do 1% do PIB e dos milhares de postos de trabalho que se vão perder, como se o que essas pessoas defendessem fosse terraplanar por inteiro o quase milhão de hectares de eucalipto que existe em Portugal. É mais um lobby como muitos outros que habitam o nosso país, mas este deve ser daqueles fortes, porque não se mexe uma palha no sentido contrário.
> 
> 
> Desde que não me diga que uma floresta autóctone ou um campo agrícola - em condições normais - arde com a mesma rapidez ou tem o mesmo potencial destrutivo que um pinhal ou eucaliptal, estamos de acordo.
> ...


Concordo plenamente.
Nao se pode aguantar ter cada vez mais monoculturas de eucalipto (que nao tem nada de "floresta") em Portugal.
é incrivel ver que se pode circular dezenas e dezenas de kilometros em 2/3 do pais com eucaliptos a perder de vista... sem falar que estao mesmo a beira da estradas e autoestradas. Jà duvido que sao tenha 1 milliao de hectares com eucaliptos...deve ser mais.

Podia se acrescentar que o problema dos eucaliptos nao se limite ao risco de incendio : seca dos solos, dispariçao da biodiversidade e da vida selvagem nos eucaliptais, uso importante de agua para transformar o eucalipto em papel,...

Se ao fim de 3 cortes de eucaliptos, os solos ja nao dao para a industria papeleira, imagine portugal dentro de 40 anos ? O que vamos ter como paisagem ?...


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 14:19)

há outra questão que para mim deve ser equacionado por quem toma decisões 

Até quando o negócio da pasta de papel será rentável em Portugal?

Parece me a mim haver a possibilidade de o papel ter cada vez menos procura num futuro próximo


----------



## ASantos (18 Ago 2022 às 14:26)

Mesmo numa mancha florestal autóctone, se tiver vegetação herbácea e arbustiva, pouco importa se tem sobreiros, medronheiros ou alfarrobeiras, e pior será, se estas ainda não tiverem um porte adulto já.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 14:27)

Início em Santo António dos Cavaleiros:









						Fogos.pt [18-08-2022 14:27] Incêndio em Lisboa, Odivelas, Ramada E Caneças
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 24, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Conheço estes terrenos e como praticamente todos nesta região estão completamente ressequidos, embora a maior parte tenha sido desbastada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 14:28)

ASantos disse:


> Mesmo numa mancha florestal autóctone, se tiver vegetação herbácea e arbustiva, pouco importa se tem sobreiros, medronheiros ou alfarrobeiras, e pior será, se estas ainda não tiverem um porte adulto já.



No caso de terem porte adulto, o fogo passa rasteiro rapidamente, nem tem tempo de pegar às árvores.


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 14:48)

ASantos disse:


> Mesmo numa mancha florestal autóctone, se tiver vegetação herbácea e arbustiva, pouco importa se tem sobreiros, medronheiros ou alfarrobeiras, e pior será, se estas ainda não tiverem um porte adulto já.


A diferença é que não tens de reflorestar pois a passagem do fogo principalmente carvalhos e sobreiros que são da mesma família regeneram a partir da copa


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 14:51)

Sleet disse:


> (...) está mais que comprovado que a propagação de um incêndio numa monocultura de eucalipto é das mais violentas.
> E no entanto devemos aumentar a área de eucalipto para reduzir o risco de incêndio, diz uma certa e determinada corja que já não sabe como há-de defender o indefensável.



Está mais comprovado onde? Onde estão os estudos científicos que indicam isso?

É mais importante a gestão ou falta dela do sub-coberto (herbáceas e matos) do que propriamente a espécie arbórea dominante. É comum em áreas de povoamentos de produção geridos arderem à superfície e as copas no topo ficarem verdes, foi o que aconteceu no incêndio de Estarreja de Julho passado.

Em Portugal, se querem fazer do eucalipto o vilão das florestas, apontem aos alvos certos, a saber:

- As áreas de eucaliptais são muito pobres em biodiversidade quando comparadas com ocupações florestais autóctones.
- O eucalipto apresenta por vezes capacidade invasora significativa, principalmente após os fogos, ainda que inferior às acácias e háqueas.
- Os eucaliptos possuem propriedades de alelopatia que podem atrasar ou impedir o desenvolvimento de outras espécies no seu sub-coberto.
- Más práticas de preparação de terreno para eucaliptais, infelizmente muito comuns em Portugal levam a erosão e perda de valor do solo significativas
- O eucalipto tem a capacidade de usar a água de forma muito mais eficiente do que as nossas espécies autóctones podendo levar a uma diminuição do valor de água que iria recarregar os aquíferos, daí ser muito importante não plantar eucaliptos em áreas próximas de linhas de água. 
- O valor paisagístico do eucalipto é nulo e com zero interesse turístico ao contrário de outras ocupações florestais.

Em relação aos fogos:

- O potencial de gerar projeções de material incandescente e consequentes focos de incendio secundários é muito comum nos eucaliptais. Sendo este o principal "pecado" do eucalipto em relação aos fogos.

Tudo o resto que se diz são mitos e crendices populares, nunca comprovados por vários investigadores que há décadas estudam estas temáticas, relacionadas com o comportamento do fogo em todo o Mundo. Mas hoje em dia é só malta com verdades absolutas sem nunca ter tido uma aula de silvicultura, ordenamento florestal ou fogos florestais que acha que quem anda nisto há anos não percebe nada disto... Seria como eu ir dizer ao um médico como operar um cancro no colon porque vi um vídeo no YouTube...


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 14:53)

Ainda sobre o post anterior:

Sugiro a leitura algo extensa do seguinte documento com diferentes perspetivas sobre o eucalipto, alguns grandes opositores:



			https://www.gpp.pt/images/GPP/O_que_disponibilizamos/Publicacoes/CULTIVAR14/revistaCULTIVAR14_comErrata.pdf
		


Vamos culpar o eucalipto daquilo que ele tem culpa...


----------



## ASantos (18 Ago 2022 às 14:54)

StormRic disse:


> No caso de terem porte adulto, o fogo passa rasteiro rapidamente, nem tem tempo de pegar às árvores.


Nem sempre, já vi árvores de porte grande a serem devoradas pelas copas. Isto porque os povoamentos vizinhos eram de porte médio e os vizinhos destes, eram povoamentos de porte pequeno. é como uma escada para o fogo chegar lá acima.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 14:59)

cova beira disse:


> No comments
> 
> Defender eucaliptais em Portugal num fórum dedicado à meteorologia e natureza devia ser proibido



Este é um fórum de ciência e à volta da temática dos fogos existe quem dedique décadas da sua vida a fazer artigos científicos sobre o tema, o AJB apenas elencou factos que vão contra a narrativa popular muitas vezes enviesada da realidade. O dogmas e verdades absolutas e incontestáveis que levem condenações à fogueira  ou ao Tarrafal eram no tempo da Inquisição ou da PIDE, não aqui no MeteoPT que desde que haja respeito e cordialidade pode se falar de tudo.


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 15:01)

MSantos disse:


> Está mais comprovado onde? Onde estão os estudos científicos que indicam isso?
> 
> É mais importante a gestão ou falta dela do sub-coberto (herbáceas e matos) do que propriamente a espécie arbórea dominante. É comum em áreas de povoamentos de produção geridos arderem à superfície e as copas no topo ficarem verdes, foi o que aconteceu no incendio de Estarreja de Julho passado.
> 
> ...


Uma coisa para mim é certa se Portugal fosse povoado de arvoredo originário do nosso clima onde as árvores estão adaptas  ao fogo, os incêndios em Portugal teriam um impacto muito menor daquele que tem nos dias de hoje   , o Alentejo é o maior exemplo disso pois  é a única região onde a floresta foi pouco modificada e curiosamente é também  a região onde o clima é mais propício ao fogo


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 15:03)

StormRic disse:


> No caso de terem porte adulto, o fogo passa rasteiro rapidamente, nem tem tempo de pegar às árvores.





cova beira disse:


> A diferença é que não tens de reflorestar pois a passagem do fogo principalmente carvalhos e sobreiros que são da mesma família regeneram a partir da copa



Depende, nem sempre, se o sub-coberto arbustivo for alto e estiver disponível para arder com altas intensidade, o calor ainda que não queima a copa, pode levar à morte ou levar a que as árvores tenham que rebentar de toiça (raiz), o que nem todas as espécies conseguem.


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 15:04)

MSantos disse:


> Este é um fórum de ciência e à volta da temática dos fogos existe quem dedique décadas da sua vida a fazer artigos científicos sobre o tema o AJB apenas elencou factos, que vão contra a narrativa popular muitas vezes enviesada da realidade. O dogmas e verdade absolutas e incontestáveis que levem condenações à fogueira  ou ao Tarrafal eram no tempo da Inquisição ou da PIDE não aqui no MeteoPT que desde que haja respeito e cordialidade pode se falar de tudo.


Argumentos sempre existiram 
Sempre ouvi dizer que só é cego quem não quer ver


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 15:09)

ASantos disse:


> Nem sempre, já vi árvores de porte grande a serem devoradas pelas copas. Isto porque os povoamentos vizinhos eram de porte médio e os vizinhos destes, eram povoamentos de porte pequeno. é como uma escada para o fogo chegar lá acima.



Sim, claro, mas referia-me apenas à ignição das árvores pelo fogo da vegetação rasteira no solo junto á sua base. Assisti a fogos aqui em Vialonga/Santa Iria, onde a vegetação rasteira estava desenvolvida e muito seca, progrediu a uma velocidade que fazia os bombeiros correrem, e nem sequer chegou a queimar as copas dos pinheiros mansos de porte médio que estavam na encosta de forte declive. Os pinheiros ainda lá estão após dois anos, apenas com a parte inferior chamuscada.


----------



## Sleet (18 Ago 2022 às 15:09)

MSantos disse:


> - O potencial de gerar projeções de material incandescente e consequentes focos de incendio secundários é muito comum nos eucaliptais. Sendo este o principal "pecado" do eucalipto em relação aos fogos.


De facto sou um leigo na matéria e que tem tentado perceber mais do assunto depois das catástofes de 2017, tendo presenciado parte do que aconteceu em Outubro. Tenho lido alguns estudos e relatórios desde então e seguido a temática com mais alguma atenção, pelo que as opiniões que tenho dado vão no seguimento do que eu tenho lido e visto ao longo dos anos. Quanto aos lobbies é uma opinião e não a retiro porque me parece algo bastante à vista. Mas valha a verdade, era a isto que me queria referir, à forma de propagação do fogo, que é algo que me é mais perceptível porque de queimas percebo pouco. Ainda assim, parece-me a minha opinião sobre o assunto não é assim tão diferente da tua. De qualquer das formas as minhas desculpas pelas falhas factuais demonstradas.

Mas faço uma pergunta: se a gestão ou falta dela do terreno é o mais importante, como é que se explica que faixas razoavelmente largas de terreno limpo/desabastado não tenham sido suficientes para travar a propagação dos incêndios, quer neste caso da Serra da Estrela como por exemplo em Leiria no mês passado?


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 15:14)

cova beira disse:


> Uma coisa para mim é certa se Portugal fosse povoado de arvoredo originário do nosso clima onde as árvores estão adaptas  ao fogo, os incêndios em Portugal teriam um impacto muito menor daquele que tem nos dias de hoje   , o Alentejo é o maior exemplo disso pois  é a única região onde a floresta foi pouco modificada e curiosamente é também  a região onde o clima é mais propício ao fogo



Há vários fatores que levam a que no Alentejo arda muito menos que no resto do País:

- No Alentejo o clima é mais seco logo a produtividade primária é menor, origina menos matos e mais baixos e principalmente menos herbáceas secas com potencial para arder no Verão.
- Grandes descontinuidades no combustível numa paisagem aberta de enormes pastagens sem grande carga combustível ao contrário do que acontece no Norte e Centro.
- Muito baixa densidade populacional, menos pessoas, menos ignições, menos ignições, menos probabilidade de fogos catastróficos
- A orografia dominante é pouco declivosa, plana ou ondulada e não montanhosa como na generalidade do Norte e Centro, logo é muito mais fácil de combater fogos nascentes e os fogos têm uma progressão mais previsível.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 15:16)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal, se querem fazer do eucalipto o vilão das florestas, apontem aos alvos certos, a saber:
> 
> - As áreas de eucaliptais são muito pobres em diversidades quando comparadas com ocupações florestais autóctones.
> - O eucalipto apresenta por vezes capacidade invasora significativa, principalmente após os fogos, ainda que inferior às acácias e háqueas.
> ...



Penso que isto é mais do que suficiente para perceber que o eucalipto, como espécie estranha ao território, nunca devia ter sido utilizado intensivamente, com fins industriais, pois nada traz de benéfico a um ecossistema, à biodiversidade, e numa palavra à conservação da Natureza. Porque esta conservação é a única coisa que terá valor verdadeiro no futuro a médio e longo prazo. Tudo o resto é benefício de alguns destas gerações e não das futuras.


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Já que temos por aqui alguns especialistas gostaria então de saber qual seria então a solução para os incêndios, pois se tudo se prende com matos e arbustos, a mim parece me que a ideia de limpar florestas de norte a sul do país  é um pouco irrealista impossível de colocar em prática


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 15:37)

Sleet disse:


> De facto sou um leigo na matéria e que tem tentado perceber mais do assunto depois das catástofes de 2017, tendo presenciado parte do que aconteceu em Outubro. Tenho lido alguns estudos e relatórios desde então e seguido a temática com mais alguma atenção, pelo que as opiniões que tenho dado vão no seguimento do que eu tenho lido e visto ao longo dos anos. Quanto aos lobbies é uma opinião e não a retiro porque me parece algo bastante à vista. Mas valha a verdade, era a isto que me queria referir, à forma de propagação do fogo, que é algo que me é mais perceptível porque de queimas percebo pouco. Ainda assim, parece-me a minha opinião sobre o assunto não é assim tão diferente da tua. De qualquer das formas as minhas desculpas pelas falhas factuais demonstradas.



Nada a desculpar! 



> Mas faço uma pergunta: se a gestão ou falta dela do terreno é o mais importante, como é que se explica que faixas razoavelmente largas de terreno limpo/desabastado não tenham sido suficientes para travar a propagação dos incêndios, quer neste caso da Serra da Estrela como por exemplo em Leiria no mês passado?



Esse é um problema que o @AJB talvez possa explicar melhor, pois penso que está mais ligado ao estudo do fogo do que eu, que embora seja técnico florestal, nunca trabalhei diretamente com a problemática dos fogos. O facto de as faixas de gestão de combustível (FGC) terem falhado e falharem frequentemente em Portugal, penso que tem a ver com o facto de ainda não se conseguir aproveitar vantagem que estas conferem. A lógica das FGC consiste em criar descontinuidades no combustível de forma a conceder oportunidades de parar o fogo de forma mais fácil por meios humanos ou promover a sua autoextinção. A meu ver o não aproveitamento da FGC a par da dificuldade crónica em fazer bons rescaldos para evitar reacendimentos são, os principais problemas no combate aos fogos em Portugal. Mas volto a dizer que não tenho experiência nesta temática e é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2022 às 15:48)




----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que isto é mais do que suficiente para perceber que o eucalipto, como espécie estranha ao território, nunca devia ter sido utilizado intensivamente, com fins industriais, pois nada traz de benéfico a um ecossistema, à biodiversidade, e numa palavra à conservação da Natureza. Porque esta conservação é a única coisa que terá valor verdadeiro no futuro a médio e longo prazo. Tudo o resto é benefício de alguns destas gerações e não das futuras.



Apesar de todos os malefícios que elenquei acima, há ocupações do solo muito piores em termos ambientais do que um eucaliptal, por exemplo um pomar ou olival explorado de forma intensiva tem muito mais impactos ambientais do que um eucaliptal de igual dimensão, com muito mais aplicação de produtos fitofarmacêuticos lesivos para o ambiente, muito mais mobilização e consequente erosão/perda de solo e consegue ser ainda mais pobre em biodiversidade do que um eucaliptal. Tem que se por as coisas em perspetiva, o eucalipto não é a pior coisa do mundo. Há espaço para ele em Portugal mas com regras e sem atropelos à legislação como infelizmente ainda se vê. Eucaliptais bem geridos inseridos numa paisagem em mosaico com outras ocupações culturais penso não ser um problema, há espaço para tudo! O problema foi terem deixado plantar em sítios onde nunca deviam ter sido plantados, sem respeito por linhas de água e sacrificando floresta autóctone, isto entre outras tropelias.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 15:50)

As linhas de alta tensão da REN têm ao longo da sua extensão corredores sem árvores, bem visíveis nas imagens de satélite.
No recente incêndio das Caldas, o fogo terá atravessado um desses corredores. Será que se a vegetação de baixo porte estivesse suficientemente desbastada nesse corredor, o fogo ainda teria passado. A quem cabe a gestão destes corredores?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2022 às 15:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Que brutalidade de catástrofe ambiental   Sendo a maior parte dos hectares em pleno PNSE !  Em plena concordância, o ICNF avança com 25.105ha.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 16:01)

Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:27] Incêndio em Guarda, Gouveia, Melo E Nabais
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Novamente na periferia do PNSE. 

Vento NE. Esta direcção geral do vento nunca ocorreu durante todo o grande incêndio, de 6 a 17.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 16:07)

cova beira disse:


> Já que temos por aqui alguns especialistas gostaria então de saber qual seria então a solução para os incêndios, pois se tudo se prende com matos e arbustos, a mim parece me que a ideia de limpar florestas de norte a sul do país  é um pouco irrealista impossível de colocar em prática


Não há solução para os incêndios. São uma inevitabilidade em Portugal.

Mas há muitas coisas que se pode fazer para tirar o potencial ao surgimento de fogos catastróficos tais como:
- Cadastro predial atualizado de todas as propriedades a nível nacional, há muitas áreas ao abandono que ninguém sabe quem é o dono, isto não pode continuar.
- Arranjar mecanismos ou formas de fixar populações ou atividades que promovam a utilização dos espaços rurais, sejam a pastorícia, apicultura, apanha de cogumelos, caça etc., atividades que possam permitir que haja manutenção de caminhos, controlos pontuais de matos, criando zonas de descontinuidade.
- Manutenção de FGC sob linhas elétricas e ao longo de estradas principais, de forma a promover a autoextinção e conceder locais de combate mais facilitado
- Valores justos pelos produtos agrícolas e florestais junto dos agricultores e proprietários de forma a incentivar a permanência da sua atividade e evitar o abandono.
- Apostar na formação de um corpo de bombeiros exclusivamente florestais/rurais, bem equipados e treinados.
- etc., etc. etc. Muito mais há a dizer e principalmente fazer para minorar o problema, deixo em aberto para quem quiser propor mais medidas a implementar.


----------



## dASk (18 Ago 2022 às 16:10)

Essas faixas de gestão de combustível valem o que valem. Todos sabemos que os incêndios projectam-se a centenas de metros passando rios e barragens quando atingem um grau de intensidade elevado. A paisagem em mosaico era o ideal


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 16:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que brutalidade de catástrofe ambiental  Sendo a maior parte dos hectares em pleno PNSE !  Em plena concordância, o ICNF avança com 25.105ha.



O grau de destruição deve ser bastante variável. Zonas onde o fogo passou mas não comprometeu a sobrevivência das árvores maiores, zonas com coberto vegetal não arbóreo ou com raras árvores, como nas altitudes mais elevadas e áreas predominantemente rochosas, estas zonas recuperarão por si mesmas num prazo relativamente curto, talvez apenas dois a três anos, pelo que tenho oportunidade de observar em outros locais do país que tenho visitado.


----------



## fernandinand (18 Ago 2022 às 16:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que brutalidade de catástrofe ambiental   Sendo a maior parte dos hectares em pleno PNSE !  Em plena concordância, o ICNF avança com 25.105ha.



Há que recordar as palavras de políticos em 2017, o investimento maciço que foi feito desde aí e apurar as responsabilidades...pera, calma, estava a sonhar...estamos em PT!...


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2022 às 17:01)

Incêndio em Gouveia


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 17:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Ao observar as imagens de satélite vê se   na segunda parte do fogo desde o reacendimento, que zonas com muitas folhosas como o caso de Famalicão da da serra,aldeia do Souto e menos mas com alguma relevância pois não se encontra num vale o Sarzedo  a área permanece verde 

Observa se um vale a norte de valhelhas e oeste de Famalicão onde há uma mancha verde de muitos hectares no entanto desconheço a área pois encontra se numa zona pouco acessível, não sei se alguém por aqui conhece


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 17:47)

MSantos disse:


> O problema foi terem deixado plantar em sítios onde nunca deviam ter sido plantados, sem respeito por linhas de água e sacrificando floresta autóctone



As zonas de "mato" estão incluídas ou excluídas dos sítios onde não se devia plantar? Porque há matos que sustentam biodiversidade e são coberto essencial para a manutenção do solo e da infiltração, que deixa de existir ao fazer uma plantação intensiva (seja de eucaliptos, seja do que for).


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

Novamente na Serra da Estrela. Em Nabais - Gouveia. Está muito complicado. Logo a 100 metros de minha casa


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 18:05)

StormRic disse:


> As zonas de "mato" estão incluídas ou excluídas dos sítios onde não se devia plantar? Porque há matos que sustentam biodiversidade e são coberto essencial para a manutenção do solo e da infiltração, que deixa de existir ao fazer uma plantação intensiva (seja de eucaliptos, seja do que for).



Não sou a favor da expansão de eucalipto, nem a legislação o permite. Atualmente só se pode plantar eucalipto após projeto aprovado (RJAAR) em locais fora de áreas protegidas e em áreas que a ocupação anterior já era eucalipto. Ou seja uma área de matos não é elegível para plantação legal de eucaliptos. Urge aumentar a vigilância para combater o flagelo das plantações ilegais, é essencial! Já temos quase 900mil ha de eucalipto em Portugal, o País do Mundo com maior área relativa do Mundo ocupada com eucalipto... Acho, e concordarás comigo que já chega!


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 18:19)

MSantos disse:


> Não sou a favor da expansão de eucalipto, nem a legislação o permite. Atualmente só se pode plantar eucalipto após projeto aprovado (RJAAR) em locais fora de áreas protegidas e em áreas que a ocupação anterior já era eucalipto. Ou seja uma área de matos não é elegível para plantação legal de eucaliptos. Urge aumentar a vigilância para combater o flagelo das plantações ilegais, é essencial! Já temos quase 900mil ha de eucalipto em Portugal, o País do Mundo com maior área relativa do Mundo ocupada com eucalipto... Acho, e concordarás comigo que já chega!


Tens ideia da área que perfaz as plantações legais de eucaliptos?


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 18:21)

Curiosamente aqui na zona da fatela e Penamacor áreas onde havia pinhais deixaram de o ser para passar a eucaliptos à cerca de 1 ou 2 anos
Penso que não se trata de plantações ilegais pois a portucel explora aquela área


----------



## ASantos (18 Ago 2022 às 18:38)

MSantos disse:


> Não há solução para os incêndios. São uma inevitabilidade em Portugal.
> 
> Mas há muitas coisas que se pode fazer para tirar o potencial ao surgimento de fogos catastróficos tais como:
> - Cadastro predial atualizado de todas as propriedades a nível nacional, há muitas áreas ao abandono que ninguém sabe quem é o dono, isto não pode continuar.
> ...


Concordo, incêndios sempre existirão.
Agora imaginemos que o cadastro estava todo feito. O que se faria a seguir? Obrigava-se os donos a zelar pelos seus terrenos, quando sabem que o mais provável é terem prejuízo. Expropriava-se e colocavam-se à guarda do estado ou na bolsa de terras? Ou iriam pressionar a valorização da matéria prima?
O problema é que quer a agricultura quer a floresta não se torna rentável para a maioria das pessoas. Não sendo contra nem a favor do eucalipto, mesmo tendo terrenos com ele, não é de todo compreensível que o preço de há décadas seja praticamente o mesmo.
Outra questão as FGC. As que são geridas pela REN penso que têm mais manutenção que as da E-redes, pelo que vejo na minha zona. São as mais largas ( cerca de  50 metros), mas não havendo combate de pouco valem. As faixas geridas pela E-Redes então nem se fala, como vi durante dois anos um eucalipto a tocar nos fios, e vá lá este ano decidiram-no cortar. Cortar árvores à beira das estradas não concordo em absoluto. No concelho de Leiria fizeram isso em diversas estradas, e onde antes tinham árvores grandes de eucalipto e pinheiro, agora têm dezenas de rebentos e muito mais mato desenvolvido. Enfim.
Depois é o quase "inúmero" de entidades que foram criadas para combater incêndios. Bombeiros, GIPS, FEB (não sei a razão para mudarem o nome deste dois), Sapadores Florestais, Sapadores Bombeiros Florestais, CNAF's e provavelmente esqueci-me de alguns. Não percebo o porquê de existirem os GIPS, FEB e Sapadores Bombeiros Florestais.  Se os organismos já estão criados porque razão se vão criar outros e não melhorar os que já existem?
Acredito que estes sejam alguns dos problemas que é necessário resolver.


----------



## Toby (18 Ago 2022 às 18:39)

2008:


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 20:46)

cova beira disse:


> Curiosamente aqui na zona da fatela e Penamacor áreas onde havia pinhais deixaram de o ser para passar a eucaliptos à cerca de 1 ou 2 anos
> Penso que não se trata de plantações ilegais pois a portucel explora aquela área



Eram pinhais e passaram a eucaliptos nos últimos 2 anos? Essas áreas são propriedade da Navigator (ex. Portucel). Duvido da legalidade de tais plantações... Só se foi algum mecanismo de compensação por outras áreas que deixaram de ser eucaliptal.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2022 às 21:19)

cova beira disse:


> Tens ideia da área que perfaz as plantações legais de eucaliptos?



A maioria das plantações são anteriores à legislação mais restritiva, logo a maioria são legais. Todas as plantações recentes que vires agora têm que ter projeto aprovado caso contrário são ilegais.


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 21:58)

MSantos disse:


> A maioria das plantações são anteriores à legislação mais restritiva, logo a maioria são legais. Todas as plantações recentes que vires agora têm que ter projeto aprovado caso contrário são ilegais.


Houve uma nova plantação aqui junto à fronteira com o parque natural de uns bons hectares já depois da nova lei, tal foi a polémica que até a Catarina Martins cá esteve. Quais os fundamentos não sei, a verdade é que lá estão os eucaliptos em terreno que antes não era, entre a fatela e Penamacor o descaramento é tal que é mesmo a beira da estrada nacional imagino como será  por essas serras espalhadas pelo país


----------



## JCARL (18 Ago 2022 às 22:07)

A ler este artigo do Eng. José Bernardino Dias, em:
SABER OUVIR
SABER ENTENDER
SABER ESCREVER
Em FLORESTA, é normal ouvir dizer- se que o problema é, será, a ausência de GESTÃO a que se poderá acrescentar de ESTRUTURAÇÃO do espaço....

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=pfbid02SUB72TXDpi71J9qQScUBU9tJisaQpDWX2vvj1QbVMzGHP9SvPCR34Abk3goNh5wKl&id=100008767001739&show_text=true&width=500"


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:23)

Bom, vou tentar resumir apesar desta questão ser complexa!
Primeiro uma declaração de interesses: não trabalho para nenhuma celulose nem nunca trabalhei  
Não vale a pena recuar 50 ou 60 anos, pois ja todos aqui perceberam que o verdadeiro problema dos incêndios rurais em Portugal começou por esses anos! No entanto saliento que incendios sempre existiram e sempre havera! Não esqueçamos 2 coisas: no nosso clima a estação seca coincide com a estação quente! A outra questão é que (leiam bem) quanto mais fogo houver na paisagem, menos incêndios teremos! Trabalho nessa questão concreta desde 2010, apesar de estar na area florestal desde 2005!
Incendiários ou descuidos: bem, a investigação de causas de incendios em Portugal esta muito evoluida, muito mesmo e ja ha uns bons anos. No entanto investigam-se poucos. Poucos porque ha muitas ocorrencias! Principal causa? Sem duvida o descuido. pensem no desordenamento que existe em Portugal...não me estou a referir agora ao desordenamento da floresta, mas sim ao urbano, potenciado por muitos anos de PDMs completamente despropositados (criminosos em alguns casos) e de um modelo de povoamento (no norte e centro litoral) extremamente disperso!
Tipo de floresta: meus caros, não se enganem: o eucalipto tem a expansão que tem em Portugal por 2 motivos: elevada rentabilidade para o proprietario. No norte litoral pode cortar de 10 em 10 anos, agora pensem se compensa estar a plantar carvalhos por ex! Claro que não compensa! Se prefiro eucaliptos ás especies autoctones? Naturalmente não, frontalmente não! Mas eu não vivo da floresta. Expliquem isso aos proprietarios! Não pensem que eles tem as vossas preocupações! Eles precisam de rentabilizar a floresta, precisam de dinheiro para a agricultura! A floresta é para essas pessoas um modo de subsistencia, não um local de passeio ou para fazer uns trails.
Quanto ao combate: mais uma vez não se enganem: combate-se muuito mal os incendios em Portugal, muito mesmo, especialmente nos bombeiros! É pá, desculpem la, mas é esta a verdade. O incendio na Serra da Estrela foge ao 2 dia por 2 erros crassos!
Quanto as faixas, quem limpa, etc...bom, não vou entrar em pormenores, apenas dizer que as responsabilidades, a periodicidade e a largura, estao todas tipificadas no DL 82 e vertidas em planeamento municipal. Consultem que os planos e a lei são publicos.
No entanto digo isto: nenhuma faixa, nenhum tipo de povoamento impede a passagem do fogo se não houver combate, combate inteligente!
Pra finalizar repito: entre um eucaliptal tratado (sem carga no sub bosque) e um bosque autoctone sem gestão, acham mesmo que o fogo é mais violento no eucaliptal?? Esqueçam lá isso...isso e o terrorismo!!!


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:24)

https://observador.pt/opiniao/serra-da-estrela-mais-um-relatorio-para-a-gaveta/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Ago 2022 às 22:24)

Faixas de 125 metros sem combustível não travaram incêndio da serra da Estrela​ 
Fogo já afectou mais de 26 mil hectares. Vocação produtiva da gestão florestal feita no interior do parque natural é um problema, defendem vários dirigentes associativos.









						Faixas de 125 metros sem combustível não travaram incêndio da serra da Estrela
					

Fogo já afectou mais de 26 mil hectares. Vocação produtiva da gestão florestal feita no interior do parque natural é um problema, defendem vários dirigentes associativos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

Agora do Publico

Faixas de 125 metros sem combustível não travaram incêndio da serra da Estrela
Mariana Oliveira
6 - 8 minutes

Nos últimos três anos foram limpos no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela (PNSE) centenas de hectares de faixas, com um mínimo de 125 metros de largura, para compartimentar a floresta e criar zonas privilegiadas para combater os incêndios. Mas a chamada rede primária de faixas de gestão de combustível que pretende reduzir a área dos grandes incêndios, não foi suficiente para suster o fogo que começou há 13 dias na Covilhã e cruzou o parque de um lado ao outro, afectando uma área de mais de 26 mil hectares, segundo o Sistema Europeu de Informação sobre Incêndios Florestais.

No balanço do trabalho de prevenção dos incêndios rurais feito deste 2017 - ano em que arderam 19.300 dos 89 mil hectares do parque, ou seja, quase 22% da sua área – são vários os que admitem que foram tomadas algumas medidas, mas não as suficientes para uma área tão vasta.

O presidente da Queiró - Associação para a Floresta, Caça e Pesca, Nuno Lourenço, acredita que o Estado tem tentado melhorar a estratégia de prevenção dos fogos na serra da Estrela. “Está-se a tentar fazer diferente, mas é um processo muito lento, que ainda não permite ver resultados”, nota o dirigente, que também é vice-presidente dos baldios de Cortes do Meio, na Covilhã, responsável pela gestão de 3000 hectares de terrenos comunitários.

Nuno Lourenço constata que a rede primária não foi eficaz para evitar a progressão deste grande fogo, mas não arrisca justificações. Apenas deixa perguntas. “O problema será a falta de manutenção das faixas? Será que o desenho da rede é correcto?”, lança. Outros como José Maria Saraiva, da Associação Amigos da Serra da Estrela, apontam o falhanço também para as estratégias de combate, que muitas vezes não sabem aproveitar as oportunidades que este tipo de faixas permite. Na mesma linha, o presidente da Urze - Associação Florestal da Encosta da Serra da Estrela, Samuel Rebelo, considera os montantes investidos na rede primária um mau investimento. “É dinheiro jogado fora se depois a estratégia de combate é proteger pessoas e casas e deixar o resto arder”, considera.

O PÚBLICO questionou o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) sobre o rol de medidas de prevenção contra os incêndios tomadas desde 2017 no PNSE, mas este organismo optou por não responder. Os únicos dados existentes foram divulgados em Novembro passado, quando o então ministro do Ambiente, João Matos Fernandes, se deslocou aos perímetros florestais de Manteigas, Sameiro e Valhelhas (tudo zonas que arderam agora) para mostrar o trabalho que estava a ser desenvolvido, que implica um investimento de 2,5 milhões de euros.

Da rede primária tinham sido criados ou mantidos até final do ano passado 656 hectares de faixas em Manteigas e mais 1132 hectares noutras zonas do interior da região Centro, um terço do que estava previsto ser executado até este ano. Também em Manteigas foram beneficiados, entre 2018 e 2020, perto de 100 quilómetros da rede viária florestal, além de 50 hectares limpos através de acções de fogo controlado e quase 60 hectares de mosaicos junto das faixas de contenção que pretendem criar uma descontinuidade na paisagem.

Mas são intervenções que sabem a pouco para o vice-presidente da Guardiões da Serra da Estrela, Manuel Franco, que sublinha que só uma pequena parte da área do parque é directamente gerida pelo ICNF. Isto porque a maior parte das propriedades ou são baldios (terrenos comunitários) ou privados. “E estas áreas são geridas com uma vocação produtiva, o que não deveria acontecer porque estão integradas numa área protegida. A vocação devia ser de conservação e de valorização dos ecossistemas”, defende Manuel Franco. Tal resulta numa concentração excessiva no pinho, uma resinosa que acelera a combustão. O dirigente dos Guardiões da Serra da Estrela compreende a tentação da rentabilidade, mas insiste: “É preciso explicar às pessoas que o pinho não dá assim tanto dinheiro, porque arde quase sempre primeiro”.

Nuno Lourenço dá conta que apesar dos baldios terem uma importância central no PNSE, apenas um dispõe de um plano de gestão florestal aprovado. “E sem plano não é possível beneficiar de fundos comunitários ou fazer acções de reflorestação”, exemplifica. No Baldio de Cortes do Meio, onde está desde 2019, ainda não há plano aprovado. “O processo é muito burocrático”, lamenta, queixando-se da falta de recursos humanos do ICNF que impede uma avaliação mais rápida.

Por outro lado, o presidente da Queiró nota que muitos dos que assumem a gestão dos baldios não possuem conhecimentos nem apoio técnico especializado, tendo-se afastado do ICNF com quem partilhavam a gestão destes terrenos comunitários. “Têm um conhecimento popular que nem sempre é o mais adequado”, admite. Esse divórcio, acredita, aconteceu porque esses baldios tinham que entregar 40% das receitas ao ICNF, sem que vissem esse dinheiro ser reinvestido na região e porque fruto de décadas de desinvestimento nos serviços florestais a estrutura do ICNF foi desaparecendo do terreno.

O engenheiro florestal Rui Xavier, que trabalha há mais de 20 anos na serra da Estrela, também nota a míngua de recursos no ICNF, que atribui a um desinvestimento de décadas no mundo rural. Mas acima de tudo considera que é preciso políticas coerentes. “Falta uma continuidade da política [florestal], madura e reflectida”, sublinha. Recorda, por exemplo, que após os incêndios de 2003 e 2005 foram criadas as Zonas de Intervenção Florestal, mas depois os apoios comunitários não estavam desenhados para as apoiar.

Manuel Franco realça que desde que o parque natural foi criado em 1976, o somatório da área ardida já supera três vezes a área do parque. Insiste que é preciso apostar na formação de quem gere os espaços rurais e remunerar o serviço público de determinadas actividades, como a pastorícia, que tem um benefício para a comunidade. “Começa-se a falar em créditos de carbono e em apoios europeus aos serviços de ecossistema, mas é preciso agir com mais rapidez”, advoga.

José Maria Saraiva também acredita que é preciso remunerar o serviço comunitário de quem faz, por exemplo, agricultura de subsistência. “Um mundo rural sem gente não é possível gerir”, sublinha. E alerta para a necessidade urgente de uma acção de consolidação dos solos após este grande incêndio que evite a erosão. “Se vierem mais tarde chuvas intensas arriscamo-nos a perder milhares de metros cúbicos de solo. E sem solo não há plantas”.
ublico:


----------



## ASantos (18 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

Em 2016 fiz dois pedidos RJAAR para plantação de eucaliptos os quais foram aprovados. Posteriormente a essa data, não sei o ano exacto, só quem fosse licenciado na área é que poderia fazê-lo. Mesmo sabendo que não se poderia plantar essa espécie, se no local anteriormente fosse outra, alguns engenheiros dos GTF, faziam-no nas horas vagas a troco de 100 €. Ora eu não o posso fazer mesmo que correctamente. Já um Engenheiro pode fazer o pedido e incorrectamente que está tudo bem.


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:27)

Agora bom descanso a todos...especialmente a alguns que estão com a cabeça muito "quente" dos incendios


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:29)

Ah, ja me esquecia: depois do frenesim das 3 ocorrencias em simultâneo ha 3 dias na Estrela...parece que ja não ha duvidas...reacendimentos!!


----------



## cova beira (18 Ago 2022 às 22:34)

para terminar por hoje a discussão de eucaliptos queria levantar mais uma questão 

Percebendo eu pouco também de economia encontro alguma estranheza no facto de Portugal ser como foi referenciado acima representante de 3% 
da área mundial de eucalipto é isso se traduzir apenas em 1% do PIB português 

Será que é um negócio ruinoso ou estaremos a ser explorados por multinacionais desta feita não na mão de obra, como é habitual, mas sim na exploração do território que desde há muitos anos carece de organização e legislação?


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 22:49)

Em Portugal qualquer negocio da floresta é pouco rentavel, ate do eucalipto, principalmente porque o risco associado (devido aos incendios) é extremamente elevado


----------



## AJB (18 Ago 2022 às 23:02)

vejam agora a sic noticias


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 03:36)

Repensar a floresta na serra da Estrela, antes que arda outra vez
					

Grande parte do que ardeu são as plantações de resinosas de pinho dos anos 30/40 e plantações mais modernas de pinheiro-negro e Pseudotsuga promovidas pelos fundos de desenvolvimento rural dos anos 90.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2022 às 14:10)

Governo decreta situação de alerta nos dias 21, 22 e 23​ 
Situação de alerta regressa até à próxima terça-feira por causa do risco de incêndio.









						Incêndios: Governo decreta situação de alerta entre domingo e terça-feira
					

Situação de alerta regressa até à próxima terça-feira por causa do risco de incêndio. Incendiarismo “duplicou” entre Julho e Agosto, segundo o ministro da Administração Interna. Avaliação de medidas de apoio aos territórios mais afectadas será feita




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Sleet (19 Ago 2022 às 14:38)

Vale da Amoreira. Alerta para chamas foi dado ao início da madrugada
					

A equipa de reportagem da RTP no local descreveu os acontecimentos da última madrugada.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Parece que voltou a haver "festa" esta noite em Vale da Amoreira, com contornos.. sui-generis.

Vale o que vale. Mas ainda sobre o incendiarismo, pergunto-me se estes 20% de fogos postos (o número vai variando consoante as declarações, mas penso que andará à volta disto) não serão demasiado desvalorizados por todos nós apenas por serem uma minoria. Uma ignição por negligência tenderá mais a aparecer, penso eu, em locais contíguos a zonas agrícolas e/ou habitacionais, e portanto de mais fácil acesso. Já este tipo de ignição muitas vezes parece ser escolhida a dedo em termos de localização e de condições meteorológicas, de forma a que o ataque inicial seja lento e permita a rápida expansão do incêndio. Ou seja, diria que ainda que em minoria, o potencial destrutivo destes focos tenderá a ser bastante superior. Penso que não existam, ou pelo menos não são divulgados, mas seria interessante ter dados a cruzar estas duas variáveis.


----------



## ASantos (19 Ago 2022 às 14:43)

O País vai entrar em alerta , mas qual é o tipo de alerta: em azul deve ser no que estamos. Será amarelo, laranja ou vermelho? Ou não tem nada a haver com os alertas da Proteção Civil ?


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 14:59)

ASantos disse:


> O País vai entrar em alerta , mas qual é o tipo de alerta: em azul deve ser no que estamos. Será amarelo, laranja ou vermelho? Ou não tem nada a haver com os alertas da Proteção Civil ?



Dependerá das regiões? 
Ou seja, não é um alerta geral para todo o território?


----------



## ASantos (19 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

E continua a negligência por Ourém (também podem ser reacendimentos).


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 15:03)

Alcoentre (14h22)








						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:48] Incêndio em Lisboa, Azambuja, Alcoentre
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Óbidos (14h36)








						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:48] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Espite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Leiria (11h07)








						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:48] Incêndio em Leiria, Leiria, Amor
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 4, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Carvalhal (14h40)








						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:48] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Espite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## ASantos (19 Ago 2022 às 15:05)

StormRic disse:


> Dependerá das regiões?
> Ou seja, não é um alerta geral para todo o território?


Pelo que eu levo a entender é um alerta a nível nacional. Agora não sei se terá a haver com os normais alertas da Protecção Civil, esses que no "meu tempo" eram por cores.


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2022 às 15:07)

3 novos fogos no concelho de Ourém.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 15:10)

Leiria e Celorico de Basto são considerados importantes.


----------



## baojoao (19 Ago 2022 às 15:40)

Fui dar uma voltinha de bike e de um momento para o outro surgiram uma série de focos de incêndio. Parece-me um reacendimento na zona de Gouveia, 2 para a zona de O. Hospital e o outro talvez ali entre Avô e Arganil. Pelos menos pareceu-me, mas sem certezas.


----------



## dvieira (19 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Os  fogos da Gondemaria e Espite estão a ganhar uma grande dimensão.  Coluna de fumo bem escura visto daqui. O fogo no Moimento na freguesia de Fátima já em conclusão.


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2022 às 15:58)

Novo foco em Ourém... incrível  a quantidade de incêndios nessa zona este ano!


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 16:21)

Óbidos e Alcoentre em "resolução".


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 16:23)

Uma dezena de inícios na última hora.

"Faz lá a queima, pá, o alerta é só a partir de domingo"... 









						Incêndios: Governo decreta situação de alerta entre domingo e terça-feira
					

Situação de alerta regressa até à próxima terça-feira por causa do risco de incêndio. Incendiarismo “duplicou” entre Julho e Agosto, segundo o ministro da Administração Interna. Avaliação de medidas de apoio aos territórios mais afectadas será feita




					www.publico.pt


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2022 às 16:27)

Incêndio em Ourém muito violento... já visível no radar.


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2022 às 16:36)

Os inícios a esta hora têm uma "razão" ; quem os provoca sabe que a janela temporal para a actuação dos meios aéreos já é curta, logo a probabilidade de os danos causados é muito maior. É muito triste ver ano após ano o país arder desta maneira.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 16:50)

meko60 disse:


> Os inícios a esta hora têm uma "razão" ; quem os provoca sabe que a janela temporal para a actuação dos meios aéreos já é curta, logo a probabilidade de os danos causados é muito maior. É muito triste ver ano após ano o país arder desta maneira.



No entanto, inclino-me mais, nesta altura, para negligências/descuidos a aproveitarem os últimos dias antes do "Alerta" se iniciar no Domingo, com as restrições e proibições conhecidas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 16:53)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Ourém muito violento... já visível no radar.



E a aumentar a nuvem de fumo:


----------



## fernandinand (19 Ago 2022 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> "Faz lá a queima, pá, o alerta é só a partir de domingo"...


IMHO, não será mais..."vamos lá ganhar o que não ganhámos nos últimos 4 anos"?


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 17:02)

fernandinand disse:


> IMHO, não será mais..."vamos lá ganhar o que não ganhámos nos últimos 4 anos"?



Deve haver de tudo um pouco, no meio da confusão...


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 17:09)

Início do IR de Ourém terá sido no cimo daquela colina:


----------



## slbgdt (19 Ago 2022 às 17:31)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Ourém muito violento... já visível no radar.



Casas a arder assim como anexos agrícolas


----------



## dASk (19 Ago 2022 às 17:42)

Ja vi muitas imagens de incêndios este ano e nunca fumo tão negro como vejo em Espite/Ourém. Os eucaliptos a arder também têm esta particularidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2022 às 17:51)

dASk disse:


> Ja vi muitas imagens de incêndios este ano e nunca fumo tão negro como vejo em Espite/Ourém. Os eucaliptos a arder também têm esta particularidade.



Está com uma energia brutal


----------



## okcomputer (19 Ago 2022 às 18:18)

Fumo de pinheiro costuma ser mais negro que eucalipto, se forem pinhais extensos parece petróleo a arder.
Sobre a intensificação de incêndios a determinadas horas, dependente das regiões mas no centro é muitas vezes quase um relógio suíço, a altura em que começa a aquecer a superfície no interior gerando-se depressão térmica/movimentos ascendentes do ar forçando a nortada a rodar e a intensificar-se  rumo ao interior.
À medida que avança para dentro muitas vezes nesta região coincide com a fase do dia mais quente.

Chega a ser fascinante perceber como isso por vezes é incrivelmente previsível. 
Falo do comportamento do incendio e não das ignições que lhes deram origem claro.

Por vezes há 2 ou 3 incêndios em determinada região do centro e que até podem estar ainda a alguma distancia uns dos outros mas chegam a ter comportamentos que quase parecem ser a mesma entidade ou uma espécie de gémeos ligados de alguma forma. 
Na prática o que os liga é a evolução da temperatura e da  progressão e intensificação da nortada para o interior.


----------



## dASk (19 Ago 2022 às 18:24)

Ignição forte em Loures já visível da margem sul!


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2022 às 18:37)

Almeidinha, Mangualde


----------



## mecre90 (19 Ago 2022 às 19:14)

Visto de onde estou em Tomar está mesmo com muito mau aspecto o incêndio de ourem. Com a direção que está a levar, aquelas horas em que os meios aéreos deixam de actuar e o incêndio ainda está na força toda, vai coincidir com a chegada do incêndio à linha de pequenas aldeias e lugares entre Caxarias e Urqueira/Olival. Não vai ser fácil, e sem querer agoirar, mas é um risco enorme para pessoas e bens.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 19:23)

Nickname disse:


> Almeidinha, Mangualde



O combate parece estar a ser relativamente eficaz.









						Fogos.pt [06-12-2022 20:25] Incêndio em Viseu, Mangualde, Mangualde, Mesquitela E Cunha Alta
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O detalhe não refere os dois Fireboss que se vêem em acção, mas o total de meios aéreos, 4, parece certo.

Área coberta pelo vídeo:


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2022 às 19:25)

https://www.wri.org/insights/global-trends-forest-fires & https://gwis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/apps/gwis.statistics/


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 19:33)

Fogos.pt [06-12-2022 20:25] Incêndio em Lisboa, Loures, Loures
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Fumo já não é visível aqui da Póvoa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 19:49)

Orion disse:


> https://gwis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/apps/gwis.statistics/








132601 ha este ano, desde Janeiro até agora?


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> O combate parece estar a ser relativamente eficaz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já está em "resolução"


----------



## ASantos (19 Ago 2022 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto, inclino-me mais, nesta altura, para negligências/descuidos a aproveitarem os últimos dias antes do "Alerta" se iniciar no Domingo, com as restrições e proibições conhecidas.


É uma possibilidade, mas não acredito. No espaço de 10 minutos haver duas ocorrências na mesma zona (foto que coloquei aqui) para mim é claro que se trata de fogo criminoso. E em Ourém já parece ser tradição.


----------



## Sleet (19 Ago 2022 às 20:07)

A minha maior surpresa ainda é haver algo para arder naquela zona de Espite/Urqueira/Caxarias, com vários incêndios novos todas as semanas.

Já todos sabemos como é que esta história acaba, é pena é que a detenção esteja a demorar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

Sem dúvida que foi a maior área ardida em PT:


----------



## Devas (20 Ago 2022 às 01:05)

200 mil galinhas poedeiras novas mortas e um milhão de euros de prejuízo no fogo de Ourém
					

O fogo foi “muito rápido”. “De um momento para o outro já estava tudo a arder e não havia nada a fazer”,




					www.regiaodeleiria.pt
				




200 mil galinhas poedeiras novas mortas e um milhão de euros de prejuízo no fogo de Ourém​O fogo foi “muito rápido”. “De um momento para o outro já estava tudo a arder e não havia nada a fazer”.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 15:31)

Vista desde o Monte Farinha, Mondim de Basto, agora:














						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 15:31] Incêndio em Braga, Fafe, Moreira Do Rei E Várzea Cova
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 60, Meios Terrestres: 16, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 15:31] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Veade, Gagos E Molares
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 15, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 15:43)

Reacende-se Vila Pouca de Aguiar/Zimão.

É impressão minha ou apesar de ser considerado incêndio "importante", não está a ter os meios suficientes?
Começou ontem ao pôr-do-sol, às 9h42 de hoje estava em resolução e às 13h10 em conclusão, reacendimento menos de uma hora depois.
Vento de Oeste 16 Km/h, 33ºC e HR 14% não ajudam.









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 15:43] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Telões
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 63, Meios Terrestres: 17, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2022 às 17:32)

Incêndio muito perigoso na Costa de Caparica.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 18:25)

dASk disse:


> Incêndio muito perigoso na Costa de Caparica.











						Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Setúbal, Almada, Caparica E Trafaria
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				










Vento NO (?) 27 Km/h (?)


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2022 às 18:33)

A questão das medidas avulsas sem uma definição clara do risco leva a certas situações dificeis de explicar.
O fogo de artificio das festas da Sra da Agonia vai ser antecipado um dia. Para quem ja viu o espetáculo 3 questões:

1-Qual é a diferença significativa de amanhã para hoje.
2-Sendo um espetáculo noturno qual a diferença, se o espetaculo até estivesse previsto hoje, entre uma sessão às 24h ou às 23h30m?
3-E muito mais simples: Qual é o risco aqui envolvido?


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 18:53)

Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Viseu, Nelas, Nelas
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Num sítio ermo, às 17h12.
Fácil de chegar de motorizada, fácil de desaparecer.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 18:55)

Mangualde, outra vez:









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 18:55] Incêndio em Viseu, Mangualde, Quintela De Azurara
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 50, Meios Terrestres: 11, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				




Início 18h19.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 18:57)

Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 18:57] Incêndio em Porto, Penafiel, Canelas
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 158, Meios Terrestres: 45, Meios Aéreos: 4



					fogos.pt
				




Início a madrugada passada, 3h30 
Esteve em conclusão cerca do meio-dia e meia, reacendeu-se pelas 16h26.


----------



## baojoao (20 Ago 2022 às 19:00)

StormRic disse:


> Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Viseu, Nelas, Nelas
> 
> 
> Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0
> ...


Tinha que ser. Já cá faltavam os incêndios no meu concelho
Já noutro dia tentaram, mas felizmente foi rapidamente apagado. Esperar que aconteça o mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:02)

Local muito crítico, encostas do Rio Olo, Parque do Alvão:

Iníco 18h17 !









						Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Campanhó E Paradança
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 4, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:06)

Ermelo!









						Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Ermelo E Pardelhas
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 3, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Início 18h23, acesso pela mesma estrada do IR da mensagem anterior! 

Em cerca de 10 minutos de mota vão de um sítio ao outro.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:16)

Moncarapacho, 18h53









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 19:16] Incêndio em Faro, Olhão, Moncarapacho E Fuseta
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 24, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:21)

Início 19h08, Oliveira do Hospital outra vez:









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 19:21] Incêndio em Coimbra, Oliveira Do Hospital, Travanca De Lagos
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 21, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:24)

StormRic disse:


> Local muito crítico, encostas do Rio Olo, Parque do Alvão:
> 
> Iníco 18h17 !
> 
> ...



Com provável projecção para este novo:









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 19:24] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Ermelo E Pardelhas
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 6, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				




Início 19h09


----------



## meko60 (20 Ago 2022 às 19:40)

StormRic disse:


> Fogos.pt [20-12-2022 09:08] Incêndio em Viseu, Nelas, Nelas
> 
> 
> Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0
> ...


Então já não são negligências/descuidos para aproveitar os últimos dias antes das restrições? A mim nunca me pareceram!


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:49)

meko60 disse:


> Então já não são negligências/descuidos para aproveitar os últimos dias antes das restrições? A mim nunca me pareceram!



Pelo menos as três ignições no Alvão (ou só duas, porque a terceira pode ter sido projecção do IR da primeira) vão ter que *provar que não são* fogo posto.


----------



## meko60 (20 Ago 2022 às 19:51)

Devido ao incêndio em S.João da Caparica, onde estão a atuar 4 meios aéreos, há fila de espera para aterrar em Lx.....pelo menos 7 aviões a voarem em circulo sobre a peninsula de Setúbal e a O de Lx.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 19:54)

Como se não bastassem os três focos no Alvão, mais este "descuido" em Amarante:









						Fogos.pt [10-01-2023 18:23] Incêndio em Porto, Amarante, Aboadela, Sanche E Várzea
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




E outra vez em Oliveira do Bairro:









						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 19:56] Incêndio em Aveiro, Anadia, Sangalhos
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 22, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## criz0r (20 Ago 2022 às 20:20)

Boa tarde,

Incêndio dominado. Alguns pontos quentes ainda por resolver em zona com acácia e Pinheiro manso. 2 helis no rescaldo e consolidação. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 20:29)

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo
19h25








						Fogos.pt [20-08-2022 20:29] Incêndio em Guarda, Figueira De Castelo Rodrigo, Mata De Lobos
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 32, Meios Terrestres: 8, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## dASk (21 Ago 2022 às 14:28)

Situação em Vila Real é surreal.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 15:08)

Às 7h da manhã foi fazer o quê? Queimar as ervas que tinha cortado, porque estava fresquinho? Fumar um cigarrinho para acordar? Meter a máquina no terreno porque a esta hora é que se trabalha bem? Churrasco para o pequeno-almoço? "Acidente" na horta? 








						Fogos.pt [10-01-2023 18:23] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Adoufe E Vilarinho De Samardã
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




O fumo agora está menos denso, foto há minutos:


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

Reacendimento em Ourém ao que parece...


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 15:29)

Fogo posto em Carrazêda de Ansiães:









						Fogos.pt [10-01-2023 18:24] Incêndio em Bragança, Carrazeda De Ansiães, Lavandeira, Beira Grande E Selores
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				









E em Monção:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Monção, Cambeses
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 55, Meios Terrestres: 18, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 15:34)

Início nas traseiras da AMR (Abrigada, Montagens e Revestimentos), a um Domingo sob Alerta? 









						Fogos.pt [07-01-2023 22:29] Incêndio em Lisboa, Alenquer, Olhalvo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




E outra vez Nelas:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 15:34] Incêndio em Viseu, Nelas, Vilar Seco
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 35, Meios Terrestres: 7, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

Fogo na Abrigada já está assim:









						Fogos.pt [07-01-2023 22:29] Incêndio em Lisboa, Alenquer, Olhalvo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 15:50)

Sernancelhe:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 15:50] Incêndio em Viseu, Sernancelhe, Chosendo
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 24, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				





Chaves, povoamento florestal, outro fogo posto:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Vilarelho Da Raia
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 31, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 16:41)

Nove fogos em curso a norte do Douro, fora os inícios, resoluções e vigilâncias.















						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Monção, Troporiz E Lapela
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 34, Meios Terrestres: 8, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Monção, Cambeses
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 55, Meios Terrestres: 18, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Vilarelho Da Raia
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 31, Meios Terrestres: 6, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Alvite E Passos
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 41, Meios Terrestres: 11, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Britelo, Gémeos E Ourilhe
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 73, Meios Terrestres: 14, Meios Aéreos: 3



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-01-2023 18:23] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, Adoufe E Vilarinho De Samardã
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Porto, Marco De Canaveses, Vila Boa De Quires E Maureles
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 38, Meios Terrestres: 8, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 16:44] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mesão Frio, Mesão Frio (Santo André)
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 46, Meios Terrestres: 9, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [10-01-2023 18:24] Incêndio em Bragança, Carrazeda De Ansiães, Lavandeira, Beira Grande E Selores
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

Grande pirócumulo que avisto desde a zona de Gaia direção Este (Vila Real provavelmente).


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 16:55)

StormRic disse:


> Início nas traseiras da AMR (Abrigada, Montagens e Revestimentos), a um Domingo sob Alerta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Localização inicial estava errada, afinal o IR em Abrigada é em Surraipas, não é nas traseiras de parque industrial como indicaram.
É sim no "povoamento florestal" do Ecoparque de Surraipas (não se escreve "Surraipes")














						Fogos.pt [07-01-2023 22:29] Incêndio em Lisboa, Alenquer, Olhalvo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Espero que não atinja a Quinta Mágica, o local é mesmo bonito, apesar de o povoamento florestal ser maioritariamente de pinheiros e eucaliptos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 17:19)

Eco de radar do pirocúmulo de Samardã mantém-se intenso:





crédito da foto:


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 17:21)

Mais um início a norte do Douro:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 17:21] Incêndio em Porto, Trofa, Alvarelhos E Guidões
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 22, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 17:30)

Reacendimento de Ourém (Caxarias) ainda sem controle:
















						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 22:48] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Espite
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				





A nortada moderada com rajadas a ditar a direcção do avanço do fogo:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2022 às 17:36)

Já bem visível o fumo dos incêndios na zona de Vila Real no satélite, com destaque para o que ocorre no Alvão. Também é visível o fumo do incêndio que decorre na zona de Monção:


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 17:45)

A linha do Norte está interrompida pelo IR de Ourém, em Caxarias, hoje.

Mas já anteontem a situação esteve próxima:


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2022 às 18:14)

StormRic disse:


> A linha do Norte está interrompida pelo IR de Ourém, em Caxarias, hoje.
> 
> Mas já anteontem a situação esteve próxima:


Nao percebo como não se encerra a linha atempadamente....


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:15)

Tomar, fogo posto:









						Fogos.pt [17-12-2022 20:11] Incêndio em Santarém, Tomar, Casais E Alviobeira
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 23, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Nortada vai empurrá-lo para a A13.
Bastante perto da albufeira de Castelo de Bode (~5 Km).


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:20)

Com tanto pinheiro, eucalipto e vento, o IR de Surraipas está sem controle até ao momento:









						Fogos.pt [07-01-2023 22:29] Incêndio em Lisboa, Alenquer, Olhalvo
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:22)

Este foi tentado, mas já está em conclusão:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 18:22] Incêndio em Setúbal, Almada, Charneca De Caparica E Sobreda
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 2, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:25)

E o IR de Samardã não dá mostras de fraquejar... 









https://fogos.pt/fogo/2022170028739/detalhe


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2022 às 18:58)

Muitos incêndios aqui à volta... Hoje está demais!!
Bem escura a coluna de fumo do incêndio de mesão frio

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2022 às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> Tomar, fogo posto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para quê afirmações não fundamentadas?

Há provas que foi fogo posto?


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2022 às 19:49)

Difícil ter um pouco de céu limpo por aqui, é colunas de fumo dos vários incêndios, por todo lado

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 20:10)

vitamos disse:


> Para quê afirmações não fundamentadas?
> 
> Há provas que foi fogo posto?



Não, efectivamente não há. Só que no actual quadro de Alerta tudo é estranho, dado que estão restringidas muitas das acções que podem levar a ignições por descuido ou negligência. No entanto assiste-se hoje a uma proliferação como se não houvesse alerta algum. Salvaguardado o caso de um acidente, empreender uma acção que pode causar ignição é praticamente agir com intenção de infringir.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

huguh disse:


> Difícil ter um pouco de céu limpo por aqui, é colunas de fumo dos vários incêndios, por todo lado
> 
> Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

Pinhanços, muito perto da periferia do PNSE:









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 20:21] Incêndio em Guarda, Seia, Pinhanços
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 201, Meios Terrestres: 55, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				





E este, não muito longe de Caxarias, considerado novo IR, talvez projecção?









						Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 20:21] Incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Seiça
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 90, Meios Terrestres: 25, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 22:31)

Fogos.pt [21-08-2022 22:31] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Telões
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 15, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				

















						Comboios já circulam na Linha do Norte. Três incêndios causam mais preocupação. Noite traz “janela de oportunidade”
					

Há dez incêndios activos em Portugal a mobilizar quase 1800 operacionais e 500 viaturas. Protecção Civil acredita que os incêndios em Alenquer e Ourém serão dominados durante a noite. Chamas em Vila Real suscitam maior preocupação. A A24 permanecia




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Sleet (21 Ago 2022 às 23:13)

Pode ter sido apenas uma questão de perspectiva, mas as imagens da SIC em Vila Meã (Vila Real) mostraram há pouco chamas com altura superior a uma grua. Este incêndio que as próprias autoridades já afirmaram ter tido origem criminosa, como (aposto eu) praticamente tudo o que tem surgido naquela zona...


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 23:25)

A terrivel sensação de que já nada da Natureza neste país está a salvo. Nem zonas protegidas, Parques Naturais, Parque Nacional, Paisagens protegidas, reservas, etc. Tudo pode ser destruído e nada pode ser feito para o impedir, nada é eficaz, nada se consegue evitar. Habitat de animais e plantas, nada importa, vai tudo à frente. Agora, quando se vai a qualquer lado em que ainda haja vida natural, o sentimento é sempre o mesmo: se calhar para o ano isto já desapareceu. Quantos sítios já desapareceram, outros reduzidos, tantos fragilizados, e tantas outras áreas cobiçadas. Já nada se pode garantir que vá ficar preservado.


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2022 às 23:58)

*Autarca de Vila Real apela à população para se autoproteger*

O presidente da Câmara de Vila Real, Rui Santos, fez um apelo às populações para se autoprotegerem devido ao incêndio que deflagrou hoje na Samardã, serra do Alvão, e lavra em três frentes com grande intensidade.

"E com o aproximar da noite deixo aqui um apelo. Não é possível a GNR, os bombeiros, a PSP, o ICNF estarem em todos os lados ao mesmo tempo, as frentes são múltiplas e deixo aqui um apelo à população para se autoproteger, para ter muito cuidado, muita atenção para nunca, em caso algum, se colocar em risco de vida e para, sempre que possível, proteger também os seus bens", afirmou Rui Santos, num ponto de situação do incêndio pelas 18:00.
*O autarca salientou que, com o aproximar da noite, a sua preocupação "é grande".
Eu vejo que os meios humanos e os meios materiais são finitos, a extensão deste incêndio é, como se vê, brutal, o vento sopra a uma velocidade muito elevada e em diferentes direções, as condições são propícias para que o incêndio avance. Volto a reforçar um apelo para que todos tenham cuidado", sublinhou.

O autarca disse que há três frentes de incêndio, uma a caminho do concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, outra da freguesia de São Tomé do Castelo e Justes e outra ainda a caminho da cidade de Vila Real.*
"Há algumas aldeias que nos merecem muita preocupação, a noite está-se a aproximar, os meios aéreos têm sentido dificuldade em atuar com precisão, até porque o fumo não o permite", referiu, adiantando ainda que estão "preparados para todos os cenários, se for necessário haver evacuações".

Segundo Rui Santos, este "incêndio começou logo pela manhã, com quatro pontos de ignição, teve uma frente inicial de cerca de três quilómetros, uma progressão muito, muito rápida".
"As condições meteorológicas, como o vento, o calor, mas também os materiais muito secos permitiram que esse crescimento do fogo fosse com uma rapidez inaudita", frisou.
Segundo o `site' da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção (ANEPC), para o local estavam mobilizados, pelas 18:30, 365 operacionais, 106 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.
"Os meios nunca chegam dada a dimensão deste problema, mas são os meios que temos, os meios são finitos. E todos nós somos agentes de Proteção Civil. Todos nós temos a obrigação e dar uma ajuda, nem que não seja mais do que nos protegermos a nós próprios e essa já é uma ajuda importante para aqueles que trabalho ao incêndio de possam centrar naquilo que é a sua função principal, que é extinguir o incêndio", salientou.

Esta zona foi atingida por grandes incêndios em 2005 e em 2013.
"Não é por acaso que hoje, um dia com este vento, com esta temperatura, em que o país está em estado de alerto, não é por acaso que este incêndio surgiu com quatro ignições espaçadas, mas todas na mesma área", afirmou Rui Santos.


----------



## Busorganist (22 Ago 2022 às 02:40)

jonas disse:


> Nao percebo como não se encerra a linha atempadamente....



Boa noite e desculpe a resposta tardia e com algumas outras publicações pelo meio. A questão prende-se com as linhas por vezes passarem em locais, passo a expressão, remotos. Naquele caso acredito que o colega foi o primeiro a passar no local. Não havendo catenária ou infraestrutura a arder, o Centro de Contro operacional pode não saber sequer do incêndio. Como tal, o CCO nestas situações ou é avisado por autoridades ou então depende exclusivamente dos maquinistas que somos os olhos deles no local. E entre o colega reportar o incêndio e o CCO Suspender a circulação, por vezes ainda decorre algum tempo, além de ter que ser avaliado por várias entidades. (geralmente é decretada marcha à vista no local, e depois de novo report é confirmada a suspensão da circulação).

Espero ter sido minimamente claro na explicação.


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Ago 2022 às 07:44)

Então os aviões não têm leitores térmicos ou infravermelhos?


----------



## jkmc (22 Ago 2022 às 10:18)

StormRic disse:


> A terrivel sensação de que já nada da Natureza neste país está a salvo. Nem zonas protegidas, Parques Naturais, Parque Nacional, Paisagens protegidas, reservas, etc. Tudo pode ser destruído e nada pode ser feito para o impedir, nada é eficaz, nada se consegue evitar. Habitat de animais e plantas, nada importa, vai tudo à frente. Agora, quando se vai a qualquer lado em que ainda haja vida natural, o sentimento é sempre o mesmo: se calhar para o ano isto já desapareceu. Quantos sítios já desapareceram, outros reduzidos, tantos fragilizados, e tantas outras áreas cobiçadas. Já nada se pode garantir que vá ficar preservado.


Comparto a opiniao. Penso que podia se fazer muito melhor em 2 aspetos : 
1/ dar prioridade e mais meios (prevençao e combate) nas zonas com valor ambiental (fauna, flora, turismo, paisagem...). Hoje parece que nao ha differencias de politica que os incendios afetem o parque do geres...o um eucaliptal qualquer
2/ obrigar a ter uma faixa de proteçao entre todas as construçoes (habitaçoes, fabricas, estradas, via ferroviaria...) e as zonas com risco importante de incendio (eucalipto, pinheiro...) : para salvar habitaçoes e fabricas que estao no meio de floresta ou plantaçoes de eucaliptos, utilisa-se muitas vezes todos os meios de combate... que nao podem ser utilisados para apagar o fogo.


----------



## jonas (22 Ago 2022 às 10:55)

Busorganist disse:


> Boa noite e desculpe a resposta tardia e com algumas outras publicações pelo meio. A questão prende-se com as linhas por vezes passarem em locais, passo a expressão, remotos. Naquele caso acredito que o colega foi o primeiro a passar no local. Não havendo catenária ou infraestrutura a arder, o Centro de Contro operacional pode não saber sequer do incêndio. Como tal, o CCO nestas situações ou é avisado por autoridades ou então depende exclusivamente dos maquinistas que somos os olhos deles no local. E entre o colega reportar o incêndio e o CCO Suspender a circulação, por vezes ainda decorre algum tempo, além de ter que ser avaliado por várias entidades. (geralmente é decretada marcha à vista no local, e depois de novo report é confirmada a suspensão da circulação).
> 
> Espero ter sido minimamente claro na explicação.


Obrigado pela resoosta!
Compreendo que suspender a circulação de uma linha ferroviária (ainda para mais a do Norte) requira uma série de etapas... 
Mesmo assim, acho inadmissível assistirmos áquilo que foi gravado aquando do incêndio de Ourém. Dá para perceber que toda a gente ficou assustada (até por relatos no Twitter) e, secalhar, poderia ter corrido muito mal....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2022 às 12:21)




----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2022 às 13:47)

Nova ocorrência em Ourém, ainda não apanharam o pirómano.

Incêndio no Caldeirão esta madrugada em Salir, certamente foi milagre.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Ago 2022 às 14:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nova ocorrência em Ourém, ainda não apanharam o pirómano.
> 
> Incêndio no Caldeirão esta madrugada em Salir, certamente foi milagre.


Foi nos Montes Novos ( pleno coração da serra do caldeirão) à 1h38 da madrugrada !
Parece que a moda está a pegar!
Epah não se compreende isto...um carro que pegou fogo? Vinha a abrir pelas curvas do caldeirão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2022 às 15:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Foi nos Montes Novos ( pleno coração da serra do caldeirão) à 1h38 da madrugrada !
> Parece que a moda está a pegar!
> Epah não se compreende isto...um carro que pegou fogo? Vinha a abrir pelas curvas do caldeirão...


Só tinha visto a ocorrência, agora é que vi que é na estrada do Barranco Velho para Cachopo, pensava que pertencia ao concelho de São Brás ou Tavira, porque ficava a leste de Barranco Velho, esta divisão de concelhos na serra nunca se sabe bem a que pertence. 

Alguma beata atirada pela janela do carro, isso tem umas curvas um pouco apertadas para vir a abrir, digo eu quando passo por aí, venho sempre nas calmas.


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2022 às 15:28)

Governo diz que "Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela vai ficar melhor do que estava".​
Hoje às 14:01.

*A ministra da presidência, Mariana Vieira da Silva, garante que a a "valorização, a recuperação e o desenvolvimento, além do que já existia, é uma prioridade deste Governo" para os territórios afetados pelo incêndio na serra da Estrela e anunciou que será declarado o estado de calamidade na região da serra da Estrela.









						Governo diz que ″Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela vai ficar melhor do que estava″
					

A ministra da presidência, Mariana Vieira da Silva, garante que a a "valorização, a recuperação e o desenvolvimento, além do que já existia, é uma prioridade deste Governo" para os territórios afetados pelo incêndio na serra da Estrela e anunciou que será declarado o estado de calamidade na...




					www.jn.pt
				




*

Não fosse  isto demasiado grave e triste e dava para rir...com que então vai ficar melhor do que o que estava?

Melhor como Pedrogão, Monchique, Pinhal de Leiria, (melhorou imenso depois do grande incêndio este pinhal  ) ...etc?

Vê-se mesmo que andam a brincar e a iludir.. até parece que o que aconteceu foi bom... se vai ficar melhor...

Daqui a quantos anos se recuperam  as árvores multi-centenárias e toda uma fauna e flora protegidas que desapareceram ou ficaram sériamente afectadas?

Espera, vão colocar calçada portuguesa na serra, acimentar, e assim nunca mais arde... ou será que ainda vão nascer (ao contrário de árvores) uns empreendimentos hoteleiros de luxo, agora que o fogo  "limpou" muito terreno? 

Siga a comédia...


----------



## Toby (22 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

Acho a aplicação "Fogos em Portugal" mais completa. A história permanece visível durante mais tempo.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imaginarymakings.fogosemportugal&hl=pt_PT&gl=US


----------



## jonas (22 Ago 2022 às 15:59)

Reacendimento Ourém zona de Caxarias;
Ignição perigosa na Lousã;
Vila Real outra vez presente no radar.


----------



## dvieira (22 Ago 2022 às 16:17)

E nova ignição em Ourém na freguesia de Matas e Cercal. Já é visível bastante fumo aqui em Fátima cada vez mais denso.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2022 às 16:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2022 às 16:31)

Novamente em curso:









						Fogos.pt [22-08-2022 16:31] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Arcos De Valdevez, Vale
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 24, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2022 às 16:34)

Há estado de Alerta, etc, mas não há qualquer consequência para prevaricadores, nem sequer uma multa. Por isso é que não há diminuição significativa no número de ignições em relação aos dias anteriores.









						Fogos.pt [16-12-2022 07:36] Incêndio em Coimbra, Penacova, Penacova
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 11, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [22-08-2022 16:40] Incêndio em Coimbra, Lousã, Foz De Arouce E Casal De Ermio
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 97, Meios Terrestres: 23, Meios Aéreos: 2



					fogos.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2022 às 17:48)

Samardã, Vila Real. Hoje 12h30.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Ago 2022 às 17:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Samardã, Vila Real. Hoje 12h30.


Este ano está a ser drástico...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Incêndio de Mesão Frio visto da Régua
Com muito mau aspeto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2022 às 19:37)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Ago 2022 às 19:40)

Está a subir o Marão,não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2022 às 20:55)

Governo decide não prolongar situação de alerta no país​








						Governo decide não prolongar situação de alerta no país
					

O Governo decidiu não prolongar a situação de alerta no país devido ao risco de incêndio florestal elevado, que deixará de vigorar a partir das 00:00 de quarta-feira, anunciou hoje o ministro da Administração Interna.




					www.sapo.pt
				




Já acabou a 3ª vaga de calor?


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2022 às 21:25)

Área ardida. Bombeiros indignados com declarações de secretária de Estado.​
há 23 m.

A secretária de Estado da Proteção Civil disse que este ano Portugal ardeu menos 30% do que poderia ter ardido - declarações que indignaram quem está no terreno a combater os incêndios. Bombeiros, técnicos e voluntários de proteção civil acreditam que estas palavras podem dar impulso aos pirómanos.









						Incêndios em Portugal. A situação ao minuto
					

Acompanhamos neste artigo, ao minuto, a evolução dos incêndios em Portugal.




					www.rtp.pt
				





Poderia ter ardido mais (30%) segundo a secretária de estado, acho que devemos agradecer (?) o "ter ardido tão pouco" e estarmos abaixo desta triste média, ou previsão que tinham para este ano   

Que "bom"...


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2022 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Governo decide não prolongar situação de alerta no país​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem por isso. O que se viu é que a situação de alerta de pouco serviu.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2022 às 23:17)

No distrito de Bragança, pelo menos, espero que não aliviem quaisquer restrições. Não há diferença entre 38ºC ou 36ºC, no que respeita a potenciar incêndios devido a ignições.
Será que o Alerta Laranja da ANPC terá realmente repercussões nos actos dos cidadãos menos responsáveis?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2022 às 00:03)

Snifa disse:


> Área ardida. Bombeiros indignados com declarações de secretária de Estado.​
> há 23 m.
> 
> A secretária de Estado da Proteção Civil disse que este ano Portugal ardeu menos 30% do que poderia ter ardido - declarações que indignaram quem está no terreno a combater os incêndios. Bombeiros, técnicos e voluntários de proteção civil acreditam que estas palavras podem dar impulso aos pirómanos.
> ...


Não é ministra, mas sim secretária de estado.

Essas declarações deviam ter ficado só para ela, agora dizer isso à comunicação social é de loucos. Fiquei parvo quando ouvi na rádio esta manhã  essas declarações.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 04:07)

Incêndios: Governo decide não prolongar situação de alerta após terça-feira
					

O ministro da Administração Interna anunciou que o Governo irá “aliviar as restrições”, já que as previsões meteorológicas apontam para melhorias a partir de quarta-feira. A Protecção Civil vai manter o alerta laranja em 16 distritos na terça-feira




					www.publico.pt
				




Afinal o fogo posto (podemos chamá-lo de "terrorismo", uma vez que um incêndio "rural" é sempre uma situação de terror para as vítimas?) existe e não é pouco:

"Mais de 800 suspeitos
Sobre a percentagem de fogos postos, o ministro relembrou que existiam “mais de 800 suspeitos que se encontravam em processos de acompanhamento pelas autoridades de investigação” e afirmou que existe “um número de detidos” que não sofreu alterações “nos últimos dias”. “Há investigações que estão em curso e vamos aguardar que essas investigações decorram no cumprimento daquilo que são também as obrigações legais do Estado no direito democrático”, afirmou."


----------



## fernandinand (23 Ago 2022 às 09:02)

Snifa disse:


> ​Poderia ter ardido mais (30%) segundo a secretária de estado, acho que devemos agradecer (?) o "ter ardido tão pouco" e estarmos abaixo desta triste média, ou previsão que tinham para este ano
> 
> Que "bom"...



Nada de novo...quando a incompetência é tanta, nem dá para perceber as palermices que se dizem para justificar o injustificável...

A declaração da 'Serra da Estrela vai ficar melhor do que era' está na mesma onda...enfim, temos o que merecemos (e votamos)!


----------



## baojoao (23 Ago 2022 às 10:57)

Não fosse a situação tão triste, até dava vontade de rir....mas também esperar o quê? Votamos em quem nos trata mal, mas depois preocupamo-nos com Big Brothers e afins e com um amarelo por mostrar num jogo de futebol.  Se caem uns pingos, está o caldo entornado, que queremos é sol. É anunciada um nova vaga de calor num país em seca extrema e com escassez de água e lemos títulos na imprensa que está a chegar "tempo bom"!!!
Quando ouvi as declarações da Secretária de Estado sobre os 30% a mais que o algoritmo previ que ardesse, pensei logo " assim se percebe o porquê de não terem apagado o incêndio na Estrela quando deviam e podiam, antes de descer para o Vale Glaciar do Zêzere"
Mas se isto já não fosse mau, depois vem "a substituta do Primeiro Ministro" dizer que a Serra da Estrela vai ficar melhor do que era... 
Realmente merecemos ser tratados como lixo...e o pior é que uma boa parte dos portugueses vai comer gelados com a testa.
Realçar também a nossa qualidade jornalística...cada vez pior, sem qualquer capacidade para fazer perguntas complicadas e que se exigiam nas mais diversas situações.
Isto basicamente chegou ao ponto de esperar ter sorte que não exista um incêndio na tua zona, pois caso contrário vai tudo "com os porcos".


----------



## dASk (23 Ago 2022 às 11:15)

Grande reacendimento do incêndio de Vila Real.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2022 às 11:53)

dASk disse:


> Grande reacendimento do incêndio de Vila Real.



Continuamos com a nossa dificuldade crónica em fazer bem os rescaldos...


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2022 às 12:00)

dASk disse:


> Grande reacendimento do incêndio de Vila Real.


Zona do Alvão certo?


----------



## dASk (23 Ago 2022 às 12:28)

Sim zona do Alvão junto às eólicas


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2022 às 12:46)

Bruxelas mobiliza dois aviões Canadair para o norte de Portugal e ativa mapas de satélite​








						Bruxelas mobiliza dois aviões Canadair para o norte de Portugal e ativa mapas de satélite
					

A Comissão Europeia anunciou esta terça-feira ter mobilizado dois aviões Canadair para o combate aos fogos florestais no norte de Portugal, a pedido do país, tendo ainda ativado o sistema de mapas de satélite para apurar a área ardida.




					multinews.sapo.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2022 às 14:27)




----------



## JCARL (23 Ago 2022 às 14:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Redemoinho de vento.


----------



## Toby (23 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

JCARL disse:


> Redemoinho de vento.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestorm

França (não é um fenómeno raro este ano na Europa)


----------



## dASk (23 Ago 2022 às 15:18)

Novas ignições na zona de Ourém, realmente passa-se algo 'manhoso' neste concelho este ano.


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2022 às 15:21)

Daqui avisto 3 incêndios:
-Recarei já calmo
-Trofa com dimensão
-Vila Real com pirocumulo


----------



## PSL (23 Ago 2022 às 15:28)

dASk disse:


> Novas ignições na zona de Ourém, realmente passa-se algo 'manhoso' neste concelho este ano.


Manhoso não... É de facto mão humana intencional... 

O presidente da câmara de Ourém já disse que estas ignicões já têm um padrão.... Todos os dias pelos 15h, em zonas afastadas dos outros incêndios e junto à vias de comunicação. De facto o que ele diz tem sentido....


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

Numa contagem rápida e por defeito, vêem-se 16 ocorrências a norte do Douro: 3 já vieram de dias anteriores; 13 são iniciadas hoje.







Apesar de o vento ser em geral fraco, se não se contar com as rajadas e condições locais, algumas derivadas das fontes térmicas dos próprios incêndios, a temperatura está acima da média de Agosto e a correspondente HR muito baixa aliam-se à extrema secura do solo e coberto vegetal.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2022 às 15:47)

Pirocúmulo do incêndio  de Vila Real visível ( à semelhança de dias anteriores) do aeródromo de Mogadouro, mas hoje está um pouco mais para a direita, seja como for  é um mau sinal:












						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2022 às 15:51)

Enorme o pirocumulo de Vila Real visto de Paredes


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 15:57)

Alguém anda a troçar do trabalho dos bombeiros!

10 (dez) inícios hoje à volta da hora do almoço, e só nesta restrita zona entre Caldelas e Ponte da Barca!
Isto não é o normal de um dia de Verão! Se não é incendiarismo é loucura colectiva.


----------



## JCARL (23 Ago 2022 às 16:03)

Toby disse:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestorm
> 
> França (não é um fenómeno raro este ano na Europa)


Repara no sentido de rotação do vento.
O 1º está a rodar no sentido horário, enquanto o outro gira no sentido anti-horário.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2022 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> 10 (dez) inícios hoje à volta da hora do almoço, e só nesta restrita zona entre Caldelas e Ponte da Barca!
> Isto não é o normal de um dia de Verão! Se não é incendiarismo é loucura colectiva.



No mínimo, muito suspeito...


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 16:16)

Snifa disse:


> No mínimo, muito suspeito...



Não pode ser tudo negligência, descuido, acidente, etc. Compare-se com os distritos a sul do Douro, ou até mais para o interior nordeste, em que as condições de temperatura, HR, solo, etc são as mesmas.






A densidade populacional não pode explicar tudo. Até parece que alguém quer desviar meios dos incêndios maiores, Vila Real em particular.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 16:20)

Imagem da webcam do Monte Farinha (Sra. da Graça, Mondim de Basto) para o quadrante oeste,há segundos atrás:











Da esquerda para a direita na imagem:









						Fogos.pt [23-08-2022 16:25] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Mondim De Basto
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 44, Meios Terrestres: 10, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [23-08-2022 16:25] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Britelo, Gémeos E Ourilhe
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 33, Meios Terrestres: 11, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [23-08-2022 16:25] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Basto (São Clemente)
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 19, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 16:29)

Mondim de Basto: a rapidez de propagação atesta bem as condições meteorológicas.
O fumo do IR de Ourilhe dirige-se para a Sra. da Graça.

16h27





Uma área de grande beleza e variedade, muito crítica pela proximidade de localidades e povoamentos florestais densos.







O foco principal do incêndio já parece bastante deslocado do local indicado para o início:


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> Não pode ser tudo negligência, descuido, acidente, etc. Compare-se com os distritos a sul do Douro, ou até mais para o interior nordeste, em que as condições de temperatura, HR, solo, etc são as mesmas.
> 
> A densidade populacional não pode explicar tudo. Até parece que alguém quer desviar meios dos incêndios maiores, Vila Real em particular.



O incendiarismo existe, nunca foi negado, pelo menos aqui. É estatisticamente a segunda causa mais importante em Portugal. Mas acredito que nos próximos anos possa tornar-se a principal causa, à medida de que a população ganha consciência e a negligencia diminui o incendiarismo não deve diminuir em igual proporção acabando por sobressair ainda mais. Basta apenas alguém mal intencionado (ou doido) para, com as condições que temos, criar grandes problemas ao dispositivo.


----------



## Nickname (23 Ago 2022 às 16:53)

Reactivação em Mangualde


----------



## fernandinand (23 Ago 2022 às 17:14)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém anda a troçar do trabalho dos bombeiros!
> 
> 10 (dez) inícios hoje à volta da hora do almoço, e só nesta restrita zona entre Caldelas e Ponte da Barca!
> Isto não é o normal de um dia de Verão! Se não é incendiarismo é loucura colectiva.


Eu diria que actuam em equipa/rede, mas normalmente mais espaçados espacialmente...assim, até parece que andam a gozar na cara das autoridades...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Ago 2022 às 17:14)

PSL disse:


> Manhoso não... É de facto mão humana intencional...
> 
> O presidente da câmara de Ourém já disse que estas ignicões já têm um padrão.... Todos os dias pelos 15h, em zonas afastadas dos outros incêndios e junto à vias de comunicação. De facto o que ele diz tem sentido....


O exército já devia de estar no terreno a controlar tudo! Isso é ameaça à segurança nacional!


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 17:20)

MSantos disse:


> O incendiarismo existe, nunca foi negado, pelo menos aqui. É estatisticamente a segunda causa mais importante em Portugal. Mas acredito que nos próximos anos possa tornar-se a principal causa, à medida de que a população ganha consciência e a negligencia diminui o incendiarismo não deve diminuir em igual proporção acabando por sobressair ainda mais. Basta apenas alguém mal intencionado (ou doido) para, com as condições que temos, criar grandes problemas ao dispositivo.


Será necessária cada vez mais vigilância das populações. O problema é quando o incendiário até é conhecido na zona, porque se for de fora e se for apanhado em flagrante pode mesmo ser linchado.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Ago 2022 às 17:29)

Vista daqui dos incêndios entre Vila Verde e Terras de Bouro. À pouco tinha um pirocúmulo por cima.


----------



## PSL (23 Ago 2022 às 17:34)

trovoadas disse:


> O exército já devia de estar no terreno a controlar tudo! Isso é ameaça à segurança nacional!


Pior é quando são incendiários mais sofisticados como o tal eng electrotécnico de Mação. 
Pode por os dispositivos dias antes no local e depois activa-los quando lhe der jeito. 
Neste caso de Ourém a PJ aparentemente já anda no terrenos, é esperar que o dito cujo cometa algum deslize.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2022 às 17:34)

Bombeiros de Vila Verde falam em "terrorismo" após nove ignições em simultâneo.​
Hoje às 15:43.

*O segundo comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Vila Verde, Luís Morais, mostrou-se revoltado com a onda de incêndios que o concelho está a viver, desde cerca do meio-dia. Ao todo, fala de nove ignições, quase em simultâneo.*

"O que aconteceu em Vila Verde foi terrorismo. Apareceram nove incêndios, em simultâneo, e há casas ameaçadas", afirmou Luís Morais, ao JN, adiantando que um dos fogos que merece maior preocupação lavra em Prado S. Miguel, cujo o alerta foi dado pelas 14.24 horas. No local, estão 15 operacionais, com duas viaturas e um meio aéreo.

De acordo com o site da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil, dois minutos antes (14.22 horas), os operacionais, também, foram chamados para a localidade de Gomide. Um meio aéreo, 18 agentes da proteção e três viaturas estavam mobilizados para combater as chamas, pelas 15.30 horas.

Às 14 horas, a corporação de Vila Verde já tinha sido chamada para resolver incêndios rurais nas freguesias de Aboim da Nóbrega e Gondomar. Segundo o site da Proteção Civil, nesta altura, o concelho conta, ainda, com mais três ocorrências ativas ou fase de resolução na União de Freguesias de Sande, Vilarinho, Barros e Gomide, que surgiram entre as 11.39 e as 12.25 horas.









						Bombeiros de Vila Verde falam em ″terrorismo″ após nove ignições em simultâneo
					

O segundo comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Vila Verde, Luís Morais, mostrou-se revoltado com a onda de incêndios que o concelho está a viver, desde cerca do meio-dia. Ao todo, fala de nove ignições, quase em simultâneo.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Paulo H (23 Ago 2022 às 18:37)

PSL disse:


> Pior é quando são incendiários mais sofisticados como o tal eng electrotécnico de Mação.
> Pode por os dispositivos dias antes no local e depois activa-los quando lhe der jeito.
> Neste caso de Ourém a PJ aparentemente já anda no terrenos, é esperar que o dito cujo cometa algum deslize.


Esse engenheiro não o era de mação, mas de várzea dos cavaleiros na Sertã. Está preso em castelo branco.


----------



## PSL (23 Ago 2022 às 18:47)

Paulo H disse:


> Esse engenheiro não o era de mação, mas de várzea dos cavaleiros na Sertã. Está preso em castelo branco.


Isso.  Grato pela correcção.


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2022 às 22:25)

A quantidade de ignições a norte do Douro é estúpida. Vila Real continua dificil...


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

jonas disse:


> A quantidade de ignições a norte do Douro é estúpida. Vila Real continua dificil...



Agora, 23h






Sem palavras...


----------



## carvalhinho (24 Ago 2022 às 00:34)

cova beira disse:


> Ao observar as imagens de satélite vê se   na segunda parte do fogo desde o reacendimento, que zonas com muitas folhosas como o caso de Famalicão da da serra,aldeia do Souto e menos mas com alguma relevância pois não se encontra num vale o Sarzedo  a área permanece verde
> 
> Observa se um vale a norte de valhelhas e oeste de Famalicão onde há uma mancha verde de muitos hectares no entanto desconheço a área pois encontra se numa zona pouco acessível, não sei se alguém por aqui conhece


Grande mancha de castanheiros bem velhinhos


----------



## carvalhinho (24 Ago 2022 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> Repensar a floresta na serra da Estrela, antes que arda outra vez
> 
> 
> Grande parte do que ardeu são as plantações de resinosas de pinho dos anos 30/40 e plantações mais modernas de pinheiro-negro e Pseudotsuga promovidas pelos fundos de desenvolvimento rural dos anos 90.
> ...


Não li o artigo, mas percebam, de toda a área do PNSE, o que ardeu neste incêndio é perto de 80% de toda a floresta/povoamento...


----------



## Stinger (24 Ago 2022 às 10:22)

Olhem que lindo tudo seguidinho , até parece algo com projecto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## PSL (24 Ago 2022 às 14:58)

não é em Ourém mas é próximo das areas afectadas nestes ultimos dias.... São quase 15h...









						Fogos.pt [24-08-2022 14:59] Incêndio em Leiria, Leiria, Santa Catarina Da Serra E Chainça
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 15, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					www.fogos.pt


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2022 às 15:13)

Reacende de novo o de Vila Real


----------



## meko60 (24 Ago 2022 às 15:15)

Está na hora  ,a partir de agora é vê-los a iniciar.


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2022 às 16:00)

Quanto ao terrorismo incendiario...bom, a exceção do eng. eletrotecnico (esse sim a exceção) acham mesmo que os incendiarios são esses seres extremamente capacitados e conhecedores da realidade pirometeorologica para provocarem incendios extremamente devastadores? Era bom termos gente em Portugal tão capacitada era...mas a realidade é bem diferente de muita da ficção que pra aqui vai...
Leiam isto então pf, é de 2016...mas tão atual...boa leitura!!!



			https://observador.pt/especiais/pj-tem-500-incendiarios-identificados-nenhum-e-piromano/#amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&aoh=16613327890068&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fobservador.pt%2Fespeciais%2Fpj-tem-500-incendiarios-identificados-nenhum-e-piromano%2F


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

Imagem do Sentinel-2 L2A de dia 22 Agosto.
Escala 500 m no canto inferior direito.
Incêndio do Alvão, que continua com reacendimentos.


----------



## PSL (24 Ago 2022 às 16:30)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao terrorismo incendiario...bom, a exceção do eng. eletrotecnico (esse sim a exceção) acham mesmo que os incendiarios são esses seres extremamente capacitados e conhecedores da realidade pirometeorologica para provocarem incendios extremamente devastadores? Era bom termos gente em Portugal tão capacitada era...mas a realidade é bem diferente de muita da ficção que pra aqui vai...
> Leiam isto então pf, é de 2016...mas tão atual...boa leitura!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo que não sejam pironamos, nunca disse que eram, mas casos concretos em que ao longo de días, praticamente à mesma hora, quase na mesma área, é quase óbvio que existe mãozinha intencional, sejam lá quis forem as intenções...


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2022 às 16:36)

Sabes qual é essa maozinha? Ve a imagem antes do teu post: reacendimentos! Serra da Estrela, aquelas 3 ignições terroristas ao mesmo tempo...provado que foram reativações! Serra do Alvão ontem, provado, reativação.
Ha incendiarismo, sim!
Segunda certeza: mesmo que hipoteticamente desde as 00h00 de hoje não houvesse nenhuma ignição no país (fosse intencional, negligente ou natural), bastavam os reacendimentos para termos dezenas de ocorrencias diarias nos proximos 7 dias!


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2022 às 16:38)

Ontem o presidente de camara de vila real falava de incendiarismo e tal...tretas! Sabe se exatamente onde foi a reativação! Tinha sido feita faixa com maquina de rastos, mas não foi ao solo mineral profundo e ontem "aquela ora" pimba!
"Aquela" hora é sempre a mesma: maxima insolação, minimo de humidade relativa do ar, maximo vento!


----------



## ASantos (24 Ago 2022 às 16:39)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao terrorismo incendiario...bom, a exceção do eng. eletrotecnico (esse sim a exceção) acham mesmo que os incendiarios são esses seres extremamente capacitados e conhecedores da realidade pirometeorologica para provocarem incendios extremamente devastadores? Era bom termos gente em Portugal tão capacitada era...mas a realidade é bem diferente de muita da ficção que pra aqui vai...
> Leiam isto então pf, é de 2016...mas tão atual...boa leitura!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Convém relembrar que uma boa parte dos incêndios rurais, não é possível determinar a causa, sendo estes a grande maioria por causa humana. E a negligência é bem mais comum fora do período crítico.


----------



## PSL (24 Ago 2022 às 16:53)

AJB disse:


> Sabes qual é essa maozinha? Ve a imagem antes do teu post: reacendimentos! Serra da Estrela, aquelas 3 ignições terroristas ao mesmo tempo...provado que foram reativações! Serra do Alvão ontem, provado, reativação.
> Ha incendiarismo, sim!
> Segunda certeza: mesmo que hipoteticamente desde as 00h00 de hoje não houvesse nenhuma ignição no país (fosse intencional, negligente ou natural), bastavam os reacendimentos para termos dezenas de ocorrencias diarias nos proximos 7 dias!


Não falo de casos que desconheço... em Ourém os tais "reacendimentos"  foram em áreas com alguma distância do que tinha ardido anteriormente. 
Talvez tivesse sido uma projecção sem chama...


----------



## fernandinand (24 Ago 2022 às 17:24)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao terrorismo incendiario...bom, a exceção do eng. eletrotecnico (esse sim a exceção) acham mesmo que os incendiarios são esses seres extremamente capacitados e conhecedores da realidade pirometeorologica para provocarem incendios extremamente devastadores? Era bom termos gente em Portugal tão capacitada era...mas a realidade é bem diferente de muita da ficção que pra aqui vai...
> Leiam isto então pf, é de 2016...mas tão atual...boa leitura!!!


Tem piada que há uns meses em Espanha condenaram uma 'trupe' de profissionais do fogo com ligações também em PT...por aqui é tudo gente 'branda' e sem segunda intenções...


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 17:40)

Falta um estudo que apresente uma estatística exaustiva de todos, sublinho, todos os incêndios e das suas causas, actual. Um estudo sobre aqueles autores de fogo posto que foram apanhados é... apenas isso, um estudo sobre os que foram apanhados, algo que num quadro clínico não pirómano são os casos mais fáceis de serem apanhados. Os verdadeiros pirómanos "adoradores do fogo" são extremamente raros, concordo.
Mas... alguém se lembra dos paraquedas incendiários? Esses foram apanhados? Talvez não. E se foram apanhados, os responsáveis foram condenados? E quem eram os responsáveis? Isto foi apenas um exemplo.
Então falta um estudo sobre os incêndios de causas não naturais e não reacendimentos (porque afinal os reacendimentos devem ser considerados causas naturais) e sem suspeitos já identificados. E nesse estudo deviam estar referidas as suspeitas que não foi possível confirmar, por diversas razões. A primeira dessas razões são as forças económicas ou políticas por trás, e essas sim, suspeito que nunca vão ser suspeitas, de tal forma é dificílimo de provar um envolvimento tão difuso quanto poderoso.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 18:24)

O fumo do incêndio de Vila Real/Alvão destaca-se no céu limpo do norte interior.

Imagem do Aqua hoje cerca das 13:53 utc, resolução teórica 60 m.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 19:35)

StormRic disse:


> À medida que a tarde vai avançando observam-se descargas nuvem-solo cada vez mais numerosas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DEA trovoada Nordeste




Não deixa de ser curioso que com tantas descargas eléctricas nuvem-solo das trovoadas a acontecerem nesta altura no Nordeste, entre Mogadouro e Miranda do Douro, não haja ignições detectadas até agora, apesar das condições óptimas para tal, de temperatura (>32ºC), HR (< 30%), vento moderado de Oeste e extrema secura do solo e coberto vegetal.
E continua, felizmente sem consequências:


----------



## Iceberg (24 Ago 2022 às 19:36)

Nessa região quase não existe floresta.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 19:47)

Iceberg disse:


> Nessa região quase não existe floresta.



As poucas (?) árvores que existirem serão então pára-raios ideais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2022 às 20:02)

jonas disse:


> Reacende de novo o de Vila Real


 
A pouca HR da noite apenas os " adormece" , assim que aperecem condições desfavoráveis a nível meteorológico " acordam" novamente! Em IR de montanha ainda pior , porque o rescaldo não chega lá!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Ago 2022 às 21:17)

Eu acho piada que temos cá no fórum algumas pessoas capacitadas para falar sobre incêndios mas, como a opinião vai contra o público em geral, são crucificados.
Na verdade, para quê estudar sobre um assunto? Somos entendidos em tudo e em nada e a opinião de quem não estuda sobre os assuntos é que prevalece.


----------



## AJB (25 Ago 2022 às 00:28)

StormRic disse:


> Falta um estudo que apresente uma estatística exaustiva de todos, sublinho, todos os incêndios e das suas causas, actual. Um estudo sobre aqueles autores de fogo posto que foram apanhados é... apenas isso, um estudo sobre os que foram apanhados, algo que num quadro clínico não pirómano são os casos mais fáceis de serem apanhados. Os verdadeiros pirómanos "adoradores do fogo" são extremamente raros, concordo.
> Mas... alguém se lembra dos paraquedas incendiários? Esses foram apanhados? Talvez não. E se foram apanhados, os responsáveis foram condenados? E quem eram os responsáveis? Isto foi apenas um exemplo.
> Então falta um estudo sobre os incêndios de causas não naturais e não reacendimentos (porque afinal os reacendimentos devem ser considerados causas naturais) e sem suspeitos já identificados. E nesse estudo deviam estar referidas as suspeitas que não foi possível confirmar, por diversas razões. A primeira dessas razões são as forças económicas ou políticas por trás, e essas sim, suspeito que nunca vão ser suspeitas, de tal forma é dificílimo de provar um envolvimento tão difuso quanto poderoso.


Essa dos paraquedas do fogo, helicópteros a lançar bolas incendiarias, os terroristas que vinham acabar com o país...sim toda essa ficção apenas (ja aqui o disse e volto a dizer) serve apenas para o comum eco urbano português (sem ofensa) dormir diariamente tranquilo, pensando que caso haja mais drones, mais policias e mais vigilancia, os incendios rurais acabam!!
Enganam-se esses...o que faz falta é mais gado no monte, mais gente no setor primário, mais fogo no inverno e mais enxadas/menos carros com agua a quem combate!


----------



## AJB (25 Ago 2022 às 00:34)

Ocorrencias importantes neste momento.
Sera que vão acusar alguem de falta de coordenação?
Não me parece...reparem em todos os comandantes...


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2022 às 12:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Eu acho piada que temos cá no fórum algumas pessoas capacitadas para falar sobre incêndios mas, como a opinião vai contra o público em geral, são crucificados.
> Na verdade, para quê estudar sobre um assunto? Somos entendidos em tudo e em nada e a opinião de quem não estuda sobre os assuntos é que prevalece.



O Sol é que anda à volta da Terra e não o contrário! Todos os dias nasce a Este e põe-se a Oeste, terminando com o típico "só não vê quem não quer!!" Infelizmente é assim em todas as temáticas e com os fogos é igual, somos frequentemente toldados pela nossa memória seletiva ou pelos nossos sentidos!


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2022 às 13:13)

Imagem da WebCam do Monte Farinha 2022-08-25 13:10 ( https://webcams.windy.com/webcams/stream/1591582385 )


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 15:20)

JCARL disse:


> Imagem da WebCam do Monte Farinha 2022-08-25 13:10



Felizmente todos estes IR que tinham iniciado ontem ou anteontem nesta zona estão em conclusão.
Mantém-se apenas o de Cabeceiras de Basto, mais a norte:








						Fogos.pt [23-11-2022 15:11] Incêndio em Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Rio Douro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Nesta altura Valpaços é o que mobiliza mais meios, dos poucos que ainda estão em curso:








						Fogos.pt [23-11-2022 15:11] Incêndio em Vila Real, Valpaços, Ervões
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 1, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Cerca das 14h30 a coluna de fumo teve um eco de radar bem visível:





Estes iniciaram-se hoje:

Gandra, cerca das 13h23:








						Fogos.pt [25-08-2022 15:25] Incêndio em Porto, Paredes, Gandra
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 59, Meios Terrestres: 16, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				




Entre Ponte da Barca e Terras de Bouro, 14h39:








						Fogos.pt [25-08-2022 15:25] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Ponte Da Barca, Cuide De Vila Verde
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 7, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## dASk (25 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Parece que anda alguém de mão quente na zona de Almada/Caparica. Muitas ignições hoje e nos últimos dias.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 23:16)

IR de Carapito, Aguiar da Beira (em vigilância depois da conclusão) foi iniciado pela ignição produzida por esta descarga eléctrica múltipla (por um ou mais dos seus ramos):







O início foi detectado às 17h26 (16:26 utc) e a DEA ocorreu cerca de 7 minutos antes, tempo necessário para a ignição começar a produzir fumo suficiente para o avistamento.








						Fogos.pt [21-11-2022 15:14] Incêndio em Guarda, Aguiar Da Beira, Carapito
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				









Um segundo foco teve início às 17h34 (16:34), algumas centenas de metros mais a sul:








						Fogos.pt [21-11-2022 15:14] Incêndio em Guarda, Fornos De Algodres, Queiriz
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 23:43)

O segundo foco, detectado às 17h34, também teve início numa DEA que foi registada cerca de 16 segundos antes da que deu origem ao primeiro foco detectado.
Ou seja, para esta o intervalo entre a descarga e a detecção do início foi mais dilatado, cerca de 15 minutos, talvez por não se distinguir do fumo do primeiro.








						Fogos.pt [21-11-2022 15:14] Incêndio em Guarda, Fornos De Algodres, Queiriz
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				









4 minutos e 6 minutos depois destas duas descargas quase simultâneas, ainda ocorreram mais três descargas, duas negativas como as anteriores e uma positiva, todas estas mais a sueste, sobre a área da aldeia de Fiães mas sem causar ignições.

E cerca das 17h35 e 17h38, mais duas descargas voltaram a atingir a zona de Carapito, perto do Alto do Pisco, mas mais no vale.


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2022 às 23:52)

3 incêndios com dimensão ativos a esta hora:
-Gondomar (visivel daqui ao fim da tarde)
-Valpaços
-Cabeceiras de Basto


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 00:11)

jonas disse:


> 3 incêndios com dimensão ativos a esta hora:
> -Gondomar (visivel daqui ao fim da tarde)
> -Valpaços
> -Cabeceiras de Basto



E mais quatro inícios entre as 23h e a meia-noite.
23h08








						Fogos.pt [26-08-2022 00:11] Incêndio em Braga, Celorico De Basto, Basto (São Clemente)
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 9, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




23h33








						Fogos.pt [26-08-2022 00:11] Incêndio em Braga, Fafe, Aboim, Felgueiras, Gontim E Pedraído
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 2, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




23h50








						Fogos.pt [26-08-2022 00:11] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Real, São Tomé Do Castelo E Justes
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 15, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Este últimos dois aparentemente muito perto ou em povoamentos florestais.

Um quarto início em Gaia, 23h41








						Fogos.pt [26-08-2022 00:11] Incêndio em Porto, Vila Nova De Gaia, Canelas
					

Estado: Em Resolução - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




E enquanto escrevia, outro, em Valença às 23h53








						Fogos.pt [26-08-2022 00:11] Incêndio em Viana Do Castelo, Valença, Friestas
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 5, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:01)

Incêndio em Casteleiro, Sabugal, muito provavelmente iniciado por DEA registada às 17h03. Início detectado às 17h11.
Esta descarga foi isolada, a única nuvem-solo produzida por uma pequena trovoada seca. Até agora terá sido o primeiro e único IR originado por trovoadas hoje.
Toda a zona da Estrela e Guarda têm registado muitas descargas, a maior parte entre nuvens mas bastantes nuvem-solo também.






A localização inicial situava-se simplesmente na própria aldeia (para melhor referência, possivelmente), depois foi corrigida e efectivamente identificada no monte logo acima dos terrenos de cultura, apenas com um trilho de difícil acesso.









						Fogos.pt [23-12-2022 22:36] Incêndio em Guarda, Sabugal, Casteleiro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

Proibição de metadados é mortífera para investigações ao fogo posto
					

Foi responsável pela prisão de muitas dezenas de incendiários enquanto esteve na Polícia Judiciária. Com um percurso profissional que incluiu também a especialização em crimes sexuais, o ex-inspector Gil Carvalho defende a concentração da investigaç




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 15:02)

Jovens voluntários ajudam no combate aos incêndios ao serem “vigilantes” da floresta
					

Um grupo de jovens de vários países europeus envolveram-se no projecto “The forest is our home”, com o objectivo de vigiar a floresta que abrange a aldeia de Arrouquelas. “Temos de cuidar do planeta”, refere Aitana, voluntária de Alicante.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 15:04)

Testemunhas ouvidas por peritos que vão analisar grandes fogos terão direito ao anonimato
					

O objectivo do grupo de trabalho, que vai recorrer a uma metologia de lições aprendidas da NATO, não é apurar responsabilidades, mas perceber que medidas podem ser tomadas para melhorar dentro de cada instituição a resposta ao problema dos incêndios




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 15:09)

Relembrar que a construção desordenada e muitas vezes no meio da floresta retira capacidade de combate porque os meios ficam presos na defesa uma a uma daquelas construções e desviam-se do seu objectivo principal. Será isto verdade?









						Constrói-se por todo o lado. E isso também nos está a matar
					

É impossível defender dezenas, centenas de casas enfiadas no meio dos matos e árvores. Há falhas na protecção civil porque sempre assim foi. O pior é que as lições não se aprendem e a obsessão pela construção prossegue.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 05:55)

O Monte Farinha (Sra. da Graça) a arder desde as 15h44 de ontem. 









						Fogos.pt [21-11-2022 15:14] Incêndio em Vila Real, Mondim De Basto, Mondim De Basto
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				









Muito complicado esta madrugada, o fumo envolveu toda a encosta Oeste:

Imagem cerca das 2h/3h


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 15:58)

O IR da Sra. da Graça foi dominado pela manhã, está em resolução.

Ao nascer do sol o panorama que a webcam proporcionava era desolador. Na sombra do monte, projectada sobre o fumo nas altitudes baixas, era visível ainda a própria sombra do fumo do incêndio.






Numa primeira avaliação da área afectada pelo fogo, vê-se que que terá chegado praticamente ao topo do monte:


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 16:09)

Entretanto o IR de Casteleiro, Sabugal, iniciado na sexta-feira por uma DEA, reacendeu-se esta manhã depois de ontem já ter estado em resolução.









						Fogos.pt [23-12-2022 22:36] Incêndio em Guarda, Sabugal, Casteleiro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				





Nesta zona já arderam em anos anteriores (2020/2021) outras áreas:






Cerca das 14h era esta a avaliação da área afectada presente:






O fogo já chegou a Sortelha





Condições meteorológicas nada favoráveis ao combate, especialmente com o vento do quadrante Sul a aumentar durante a tarde:


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 16:10)

Esta notícia ainda não foi actualizada:








						Incêndios: fogo em Mondim de Basto é o único considerado preocupante
					

Pelas 8h, as chamas, que lavravam em área florestal, eram combatidas por mais de 200 operacionais, auxiliados por 75 veículos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 16:15)

IR do Viso, Vila Real, mais um iniciado na noite já avançada...









						Fogos.pt [28-08-2022 16:15] Incêndio em Vila Real, Santa Marta De Penaguião, Fontes
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 142, Meios Terrestres: 38, Meios Aéreos: 5



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 16:23)

Refojos, mais um IR na região de Basto, reacendeu-se:









						Fogos.pt [28-08-2022 16:23] Incêndio em Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Refojos De Basto, Outeiro E Painzela
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 89, Meios Terrestres: 26, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				




Aqui a temperatura elevada e a HR baixa são mais preocupantes, vento em geral fraco de SO mas também aumentando.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

Ao longo deste Verão, esta zona próxima de montante da albufeira do Alto Rabagão, já teve diversos IR iniciados...









						Fogos.pt [28-08-2022 16:26] Incêndio em Vila Real, Montalegre, Cervos
					

Estado: Despacho de 1º Alerta - Operacionais: 29, Meios Terrestres: 5, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Ago 2022 às 16:35)

O de Oia já fechou a linha do norte. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:00)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O de Oia já fechou a linha do norte.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk











						Fogos.pt [29-11-2022 01:08] Incêndio em Aveiro, Aveiro, Requeixo, Nossa Senhora De Fátima E Nariz
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 3, Meios Terrestres: 1, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				










Coordenadas e posição do marcador no mapa não coincidem com a localização real.

Edição: em resolução às 17:02.

Edição 2: reacendeu-se às 17:04


----------



## ASantos (28 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Com o risco de incêndio reduzido para o concelho de Aveiro, segundo o IPMA,  já leva duas horas o combate. Vale o que vale esse critério para o risco de incêndio, ou seja muito pouco.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:40)

ASantos disse:


> Com o risco de incêndio reduzido para o concelho de Aveiro, segundo o IPMA,  já leva duas horas o combate. Vale o que vale esse critério para o risco de incêndio, ou seja muito pouco.



Valeria mais a avaliação do risco de ignição baseado nas condições de base social. Hoje é domingo, por exemplo, o risco está disseminado por todo o lado, tanto faz estarem 20ºC ou 30ºC para se fazerem churrascos ou aproveitar a ida à terra para queimar uns sobrantes, usar a velha cortadora, ou até para atirar uma beata pela janela...

Por exemplo, o que se passa ali em frente, visto da Sra. da Graça, que de vez em quando aparece aquele penacho de fumo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2022 às 21:13)

Bombeiros encontram engenho explosivo no combate às chamas em Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real​








						Bombeiros encontram engenho explosivo no combate às chamas em Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real
					

Engenho foi validade pela GNR, que o entregou às autoridades competentes.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				




Afinal, eles andam aí...


----------



## JCARL (28 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Valeria mais a avaliação do risco de ignição baseado nas condições de base social. Hoje é domingo, por exemplo, o risco está disseminado por todo o lado, tanto faz estarem 20ºC ou 30ºC para se fazerem churrascos ou aproveitar a ida à terra para queimar uns sobrantes, usar a velha cortadora, ou até para atirar uma beata pela janela...
> 
> Por exemplo, o que se passa ali em frente, visto da Sra. da Graça, que de vez em quando aparece aquele penacho de fumo?


Não será o fumo de uma unidade produção de energia a partir da biomassa?


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 02:14)

JCARL disse:


> Não será o fumo de uma unidade produção de energia a partir da biomassa?



Vale a pena investigar.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 02:16)

Início às 00h17... beira da estrada. Acidente? Beata? Intencional?








						Fogos.pt [29-11-2022 01:08] Incêndio em Viseu, Mangualde, Mangualde, Mesquitela E Cunha Alta
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 14, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## PSL (29 Ago 2022 às 07:50)

StormRic disse:


> Início às 00h17... beira da estrada. Acidente? Beata? Intencional?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alguma beata atirada para o chão....


----------



## PSL (29 Ago 2022 às 08:06)

Incendiário que ateou mais de uma dezena de fogos anda à solta
					

Crimes aconteceram em vários concelhos com ponto em comum no vale do rio Mondego.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2022 às 15:08)

Não venham com as histórias das beatas. Já foi estudado e é muito dificil uma beata atear um fogo florestal.

Se são fogos intencionais são iniciados de outras formas.

Atenção também a isso do beira de estrada... a geolocalização dos pontos de inicio dos fogos é, obviamente, meramente indicativa.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção também a isso do beira de estrada... a geolocalização dos pontos de inicio dos fogos é, obviamente, meramente indicativa.


Concordo. Começa por ser uma indicação de ponto de convergência de meios. Observa-se que muitas vezes, mais tarde, a informação do local altera-se para o sítio no terreno provavelmente melhor relacionado com o início. É assim que a maior parte das geolocalizações coincide com o centro de localidades e mesmo quando é colocado no terreno terá resultado de uma observação à vista, que pode ser bastante imprecisa, de quem detectou o início.


----------



## PSL (29 Ago 2022 às 16:24)

vitamos disse:


> Não venham com as histórias das beatas. Já foi estudado e é muito dificil uma beata atear um fogo florestal.


Disse que poderia ter sido uma beata para não ser crucificado...
mas.. não sei se será assim tão difícil provocar um incêndio com uma beata... com o vento favorável.... vegetação fina (frequente nas bermas) seca como está, acho plausível que tal aconteça.









						Jovem detido por provocar incêndio com beata de cigarro
					

A GNR identificou ainda um jovem de 14 anos que se encontrava com o suspeito de ser o autor do incêndio.




					www.dn.pt
				









__





						Jornal do Fundão
					

Quando, em 1946, nasceu, o Jornal do Fundão traçou o seguinte rumo: A afirmação de presença que o nosso jornal traduz é, de si, vasto programa que dispensa mais largas explicações.




					www.jornaldofundao.pt


----------



## dvieira (29 Ago 2022 às 17:00)

Entretanto mais 2 ignições em Santa Marta Penaguião.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 17:17)

E só faltava esta, outra vez na zona de Chaves 









						Fogos.pt [28-11-2022 22:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Ervededo
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




















Distância à coluna de fumo cerca de 7 Km.
Webcam Sr. da Portela


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 17:38)

IR de Ervededo, Chaves, terá já formado um pirocumulus, não visível na webcam de Sr. da Portela devido à altitude atingida.
O eco verde menos escuro costuma aparecer aquando dessa formação.






Vento conduz o fumo para o quadrante norte.

Imagens em tempo real (actualizar para obter último instante).


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 18:22)

Vento nos níveis médio/baixo parece ter virado para norte, conduz o fumo mais alto para o quadrante sul.













Mas à superfície o vento mantém-se de sudoeste.
Temperatura nos 32ºC, HR < 30%.
Condições difíceis.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 18:34)

Incêndio em Alfena (Porto) teve início à mesma hora da tarde, a tal hora fatídica, 14h13:









						Fogos.pt [28-11-2022 22:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Ervededo
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




webcam no aerórdromo de Folgosa, vista sul:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Vento nos níveis médio/baixo parece ter virado para norte, conduz o fumo mais alto para o quadrante sul.



Não. Pelo eco do radar, o fumo desloca-se mesmo para o quadrante norte, mais precisamente noroeste:






Imagem da webcam de Chaves à mesma hora:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 19:05)

Ainda sem sinais de abrandamento, apenas pouco mais de uma hora de meios aéreos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 19:50)

Densidade do fumo atingiu um máximo cerca das 19h30











E continua a aumentar de volume:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 20:53)

Em alguns pontos terá cruzado a fronteira.











Já não afirmo nada, mas parece-me que os meios são insuficientes para um incêndio desta dimensão. Estará a receber combate também do lado espanhol?









						Fogos.pt [28-11-2022 22:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Ervededo
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 21:19)

Início às 20h49 em povoamento florestal... 

Alcobaça













						Fogos.pt [29-08-2022 21:19] Incêndio em Leiria, Alcobaça, Coz, Alpedriz E Montes
					

Estado: Chegada ao TO - Operacionais: 27, Meios Terrestres: 8, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2022 às 21:21)

E perfeitamente possivel em condições de %hra muito baixas e com os combustiveis de 1 hora (os finos) secos...se foi o caso não sei...em 2005 presenciei uma ignição nessas condições


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 21:30)

AJB disse:


> E perfeitamente possivel em condições de %hra muito baixas e com os combustiveis de 1 hora (os finos) secos...se foi o caso não sei...em 2005 presenciei uma ignição nessas condições



As ignições por beatas mal apagadas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2022 às 23:12)

Incêndio em Loriga.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em Loriga.



Se não param este já, vai arder tudo o que resta da Estrela.
Vai subir a encosta da Penha do Gato e pela garganta de Loriga passar à Penha dos Abutres.









						Fogos.pt [03-12-2022 13:50] Incêndio em Guarda, Seia, Loriga
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 00:23)

O pin point está errado. O incêndio começou na vertente da Penha dos Abutres pelas 20:45, quase à altitude da Garganta de Loriga. Na vertente da Penha do Gato ainda há um trilho que sobe para o maciço central, daquele lado... nada, só mato e rocha. Zona totalmente inacessível. Já subiu um bom bocado da encosta do vale glaciar.

A quente só me apraz dizer uma coisa, para não começar aqui a asneirar... quem o deitou deve conhecer a zona melhor que eu.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 00:47)

Sleet disse:


> O incêndio começou na vertente da Penha dos Abutres pelas 20:45,


Sim, Penha dos Abutres e não da Águia, como escrevi. Mas onde viste essa informação? Consegues observar o fogo desde Seia, não é possível pois não?


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 01:03)

Sleet disse:


> Zona totalmente inacessível. Já subiu um bom bocado da encosta do vale glaciar.



Nesta situação só resta aos meios em terra garantirem que não desce para a vila e esperar pelos meios aéreos ao início da manhã?


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Ago 2022 às 01:59)

Incendio de Loriga a neste momento:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 03:33)

Início a um quarto para as três da madrugada, 17ºC, HR 93%, vento fraco < 10 Km/h, povoamento florestal. 









						Fogos.pt [28-11-2022 22:08] Incêndio em Santarém, Rio Maior, Asseiceira
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




É mesmo aquela hora óptima e são as condições meteorológicas ideais para que se produza um reacendimento espontâneo...


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 04:01)

StormRic disse:


> Relocalizado, mesmo assim com provável incerteza do local exacto de início (pode distar até umas poucas centenas de metros).
> Longe de qualquer acesso ou trilho (o mais próximo estará a cerca de 500 metros. Terreno impossível de percorrer a pé e de noite.
> Como é que esta ignição foi feita?
> 
> ...











						Fogos.pt [03-12-2022 13:50] Incêndio em Guarda, Seia, Loriga
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 04:13)

Afinal alguém diz que foi na praia fluvial de Loriga? Isso é muito mais abaixo, cerca de 1,5 Km em linha recta.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 04:17)

Notícia no CM. Às 23h37.
"
O fogo voltou a deflagrar, esta noite de segunda-feira, no parque natural da serra da Estrela.
O alerta foi dado, cerca das 22h00, para os bombeiros da Guarda, para um incêndio florestal em Eira da Pedra, Loriga, Seia, mas os bombeiros ficaram impossibilitados de chegar às chamas por completa falta de acessos.
Foram mobilizados, até ao momento, 34 operacionais e 12 viaturas.
A única forma de chegar à frente do fogo é de forma apeada mas a orografia do terreno oferece muitos perigos aos combatentes.
Segundo apurou o *CM* já esta madrugada, caso o incêndio consiga sobreviver à baixa humidade que se faz sentir na zona, o objetivo é cercar o perímetro do fogo e que às primeiras horas da manhã os meios aéreos consigam rapidamente travar o fogo e evitar a propagação das chamas a povoamentos florestais existentes naquela região da serra da Estrela."


Visto desde Tábua (30 Km):
**


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 04:24)

Outra filmagem de longe, com drone (Correio da Beira Serra)


Outros vídeos, cerca da meia-noite:

Mouros TV

Centro TV


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 05:28)

IR de Ervededo está em resolução desde as 3h16 de hoje.









						Fogos.pt [28-11-2022 22:08] Incêndio em Vila Real, Chaves, Ervededo
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 10, Meios Terrestres: 3, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Pirocumulus às 19h40 atingia mais de 6 Km de altitude:


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 09:59)

StormRic disse:


> As ignições por beatas mal apagadas?


Exatamente


----------



## baojoao (30 Ago 2022 às 10:02)

Querem mesmo queimar a Serra da Estrela toda  O incêndio era bem visível do concelho de Nelas. Fiquei logo com a sensação que seria próximo da garganta de Loriga. Que tristeza.
No Domingo, lá fui para mais uma volta de bike à Torre e depois ainda fui a Manteigas...até dói a alma e agora, mais uma parte a arder


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 10:04)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, Penha dos Abutres e não da Águia, como escrevi. Mas onde viste essa informação? Consegues observar o fogo desde Seia, não é possível pois não?



Não, mas eu estou em Loriga, que é a minha terra natal. E a vantagem de Loriga é que é uma espécie de anfiteatro a céu aberto, da vila (que está ao fundo do Vale Glaciar) consegue ter-se vista para os montes todos em volta. E portanto, tal como eu muita gente aqui viu o incêndio a começar, os bombeiros saíram logo por essa hora. O pin-point já foi atualizado para um local mais próximo do que referi.
O início foi muito lento, a humidade do ar estava muito elevada e havia inclusive algum nevoeiro na orla da serra, e durante cerca de 20 minutos praticamente não passou do mesmo pontinho. Houvesse algum tipo de acesso para ali e tinha sido imediatamente apagado. Só que não há, e mesmo tentando pelo mato e pelas rochas seria sempre uma boa hora de caminhada pelo menos... é como disse, quem o deitou sabia bem o que estava a fazer.

Entretanto o incêndio continua a meia encosta, espero que os meios aéreos que já chegaram o consigam debelar antes de descer até à praia fluvial.


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 10:11)




----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 10:13)

Querem ver que a "onda terrorista" que atacou coordenadamente a Serra da Estrela foi um grupo de miudos???
E esta hein!!!
Quanto a ignição de hoje...falemos daqui a uns dias, mas a pista andará a volta do queijo da Serra...


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 10:17)

A noticia que publico é do Publico, mas a pista ja vinha a ser seguida ha uns bons dias


----------



## PSL (30 Ago 2022 às 10:20)

AJB disse:


> Ver anexo 2104


Mal dá para ler.....

Edit:

Com algum zoom lá consegui ler algumas coisas....
Sim, já tinha falado também de uns jovens espanhóis que fizeram lá campismo...


----------



## PSL (30 Ago 2022 às 10:21)

AJB disse:


> Querem ver que a "onda terrorista" que atacou coordenadamente a Serra da Estrela foi um grupo de miudos???
> E esta hein!!!
> Quanto a ignição de hoje...falemos daqui a uns dias, mas a pista andará a volta do queijo da Serra...


Pastorícia?


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 10:26)

Desculpem, é da Visão


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 10:27)

AJB disse:


> Quanto a ignição de hoje...falemos daqui a uns dias, mas a pista andará a volta do queijo da Serra...


Muito possível, mas não me apressaria a retirar essa conclusão. Ainda há uns poucos pastores em Loriga, mas o ritual da subida à serra no Verão já não acontece praticamente porque não faltam terrenos e courelas para o gado "limpar" junto à vila.
Acresce a hora da ignição, propositada para aproveitar inteiramente a janela em que os meios aéreos não podiam operar. Não tenho estas pessoas como muito informadas em relação a este tipo de acontecimentos, mas tudo é possível. Seja como for numa coisa eu concordo, quem foi não deve andar muito longe.


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2022 às 10:37)

Um desafio: puxem "a fita atrás" agora. Leiam/ouçam as declarações de politicos, comandantes, responsaveis pela proteção civil nacional e local...mesmo os inúmeros posts aqui neste forum...um grupo de miúdos e reacendimentos, "so" isto...nada de "terroristas" dos eucaliptos ou dos interesses turisticos, etc etc etc...conseguem os "eco urbanitas" deitar-se logo a noite e dormir descansados?


----------



## Hawk (30 Ago 2022 às 11:07)

De acordo com o último relatório do ICNF (dados até 15/08), em 2022 o incendiarismo imputável representa apenas 22% do total de ignições que têm uma causa investigada/atribuída.Há portanto quase 80% de outras razões relacionadas com o uso do fogo e acidentais.


----------



## baojoao (30 Ago 2022 às 11:10)

AJB disse:


> Um desafio: puxem "a fita atrás" agora. Leiam/ouçam as declarações de politicos, comandantes, responsaveis pela proteção civil nacional e local...mesmo os inúmeros posts aqui neste forum...um grupo de miúdos e reacendimentos, "so" isto...nada de "terroristas" dos eucaliptos ou dos interesses turisticos, etc etc etc...conseguem os "eco urbanitas" deitar-se logo a noite e dormir descansados?


Para tentar perceber, críticas o pessoal que fala de "terrorismo" e afins, mas apontas já, sem certeza que este de Loriga se deve à pastorícia? Não estarás a fazer o mesmo que os outros?
E atenção, nem estou a dizer que estás errado em relação a este incêndio, só me parece que estás a extrapolar um exemplo de um grupo de jovens(a ser verdade a notícia) para uma quase generalização, que é basicamente o que faz quem diz que é por causa de eucaliptos e ou por causa disto ou daquilo.

Já percebi que estás ligado à área(penso não estar enganado), seria muito mais interessante, assim entendas, tentar dentro do conhecimento que tens, explicar certas e determinadas coisas(que eu e os restantes leitores, até podem não entender) do que mandares sempre umas bocas de superioridade quando fazes publicações. Sinceramente parece-me que os eco urbanistas(sejam lá quem forem) não devem dormir nada descansados ao ver o nosso país arder, da mesma forma que penso que tu também não. Quase me parece uma medição de "pilinhas" (desculpem a expressão).


----------



## PSL (30 Ago 2022 às 11:28)

Hawk disse:


> De acordo com o último relatório do ICNF (dados até 15/08), em 2022 o incendiarismo imputável representa apenas 22% do total de ignições que têm uma causa investigada/atribuída.Há portanto quase 80% de outras razões relacionadas com o uso do fogo e acidentais.


no entanto 34,5% dos incêndios investigados, não foi possível apurar as causas.... Podem estar muitos incêndios com causa de incendiarismo ainda incluídos neste grupo... Se eu fosse um incendiário não ia deixar provas/rasto de que tinha sido feita uma ignição propositada.... daí, esses incêndios serem mais difíceis de provar a sua causa, minha opinião, claro.


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 11:36)

AJB disse:


> Um desafio: puxem "a fita atrás" agora. Leiam/ouçam as declarações de politicos, comandantes, responsaveis pela proteção civil nacional e local...mesmo os inúmeros posts aqui neste forum...um grupo de miúdos e reacendimentos, "so" isto...nada de "terroristas" dos eucaliptos ou dos interesses turisticos, etc etc etc...conseguem os "eco urbanitas" deitar-se logo a noite e dormir descansados?


Eu o que sei é que no último mês e meio já vi o fogo paredes meias com a casa onde estava a passar férias, já vi o Parque Natural onde cresci dizimado nas suas áreas mais intactas, e agora estou a ver o meu pequeno paraíso a ser mais uma vez esventrado. Enquanto isso, os "ignóbeis dos eco-urbanistas" estão na sua vida em qualquer das grandes cidades do país, alheios ao facto de haver muito eucalipto, muita negligência ou muito miúdo incendiário.
Não são os eco-urbanistas que sofrem e passam noites em claro sejam quais forem as causas, disso pode ter a certeza.


----------



## baojoao (30 Ago 2022 às 11:46)

Sleet disse:


> Eu o que sei é que no último mês e meio já vi o fogo paredes meias com a casa onde estava a passar férias, já vi o Parque Natural onde cresci dizimado nas suas áreas mais intactas, e agora estou a ver o meu pequeno paraíso a ser mais uma vez esventrado. Enquanto isso, os "ignóbeis dos eco-urbanistas" estão na sua vida em qualquer das grandes cidades do país, alheios ao facto de haver muito eucalipto, muita negligência ou muito miúdo incendiário.
> Não são os eco-urbanistas que sofrem e passam noites em claro sejam quais forem as causas, disso pode ter a certeza.


Sleet, o incêndio está a ir em que direção, sabes?
Se passa Loriga, a zona da levada que vai até à Aldeia da Cabeça, pode ficar complicado. Ou se for em direção à Lapa dos Dinheiros, pois essa zona entre o Rio Alva, Lapa dos Dinheiros e a Senhora do Desterro ainda tem, felizmente, muitas árvores.


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 13:04)

baojoao disse:


> Sleet, o incêndio está a ir em que direção, sabes?
> Se passa Loriga, a zona da levada que vai até à Aldeia da Cabeça, pode ficar complicado. Ou se for em direção à Lapa dos Dinheiros, pois essa zona entre o Rio Alva, Lapa dos Dinheiros e a Senhora do Desterro ainda tem, felizmente, muitas árvores.


Continua na mesma encosta onde começou, havia sobretudo o risco de progredir para sudeste na direcção de Alvoco da Serra mas com a entrada dos meios aéreos conseguiram parar a progressão nesse sentido.
Houve de resto uma grande melhoria na última hora e parece muito mais controlado neste momento, embora continue a haver diversos focos espalhados pela zona da Garganta de Loriga e numa pequena frente que desce lentamente para a praia fluvial.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2022 às 13:32)

baojoao disse:


> que fala de "terrorismo"



Mas um fogo ateado deliberadamente e de forma consciente, pensada com o intuito de prejudicar ou criar grandes danos, seja porque motivo for, não é um acto de terrorismo?

Ou pelo menos não deveria ser equiparado a um acto de terrorismo? Como o outro engenheiro que andava a espalhar artefactos incendiários que depois controlava, isso é o quê?

Claro que não falamos ( a princípio ) em fundamentalistas islâmicos, ou bombistas suicidas, nem as motivações são (?)  as mesmas, mas é sim, um acto de terrorismo (organizado ou individual)  pois visa criar danos ou insegurança numa sociedade através de incêndio.


Se em Portugal há terrorismo incendiário (organizado) isso já não sei, mas mesmo individualmente é um acto de terrorismo e deveria ser tratado como tal, juridicamente e em termos de penas exemplares, não é como muitos a serem tratados como "coitadinhos" e "maluquinhos"  muitos são isso aos olhos da sociedade, mas não chegam fogo ao que é deles... pois...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Ago 2022 às 14:32)

A invasão de Alcochete foi tida como "terrorismo" pelo MP mas incendiarismo não? Heheh


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 15:16)

Fogos.pt [03-12-2022 13:50] Incêndio em Guarda, Seia, Loriga
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				
















O marcador no mapa de fogos.pt tem a cor de como estando em resolução. Na informação detalhada ainda não, apesar da última actualização estar indicada às 15:13, mas na página do ProCiv está efectivamente indicado em resolução ("EM RESOLUÇÃO – Incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido").


----------



## fernandinand (30 Ago 2022 às 16:07)

Meus caros...estamos a falar de >250M€ anuais para a 'indústria do fogo'...acham que os lobbies vão deixar que a mama seque? Os ingleses têm um bom ditado para isto que se passa em PT: "Hide in plain sight"


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> O marcador no mapa de fogos.pt tem a cor de como estando em resolução. Na informação detalhada ainda não, apesar da última actualização estar indicada às 15:13, mas na página do ProCiv está efectivamente indicado em resolução ("EM RESOLUÇÃO – Incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido").



Agora sim, está classificado na informação detalhada com "em resolução" às 15:28.

Tenho reparado que o fumo do incêndio não apareceu no radar e que os ecos mais intensos, nos IR em geral, parecem ocorrer, principalmente, quando estão envolvidas as espécies pinheiro e eucalipto em povoamentos de alta densidade. Mas esta observação não exclui que em qualquer tipo de povoamento, até não arbóreo, apareçam ecos no radar, dependendo também de outros factores como a exposição ao feixe do radar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Ago 2022 às 16:43)

fernandinand disse:


> Meus caros...estamos a falar de >250M€ anuais para a 'indústria do fogo'...acham que os lobbies vão deixar que a mama seque? Os ingleses têm um bom ditado para isto que se passa em PT: "Hide in plain sight"


Estas teorias da conspiração...gotta love them!


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> Agora sim, está classificado na informação detalhada com "em resolução" às 15:28.
> 
> Tenho reparado que o fumo do incêndio não apareceu no radar e que os ecos mais intensos, nos IR em geral, parecem ocorrer, principalmente, quando estão envolvidas as espécies pinheiro e eucalipto em povoamentos de alta densidade. Mas esta observação não exclui que em qualquer tipo de povoamento, até não arbóreo, apareçam ecos no radar, dependendo também de outros factores como a exposição ao feixe do radar.



A zona que ardeu é essencialmente mato, sendo que acima da Garganta de Loriga quase só há vegetação rasteira. Havia alguns pinheiros mais abaixo na encosta, mas que praticamente não foram atingidos.

Neste momento ainda se observa um ou outro ponto quente, com os meios aéreos (já menos) a tentarem consolidar o máximo possível. Durante todo o dia houve pelo menos um meio aéreo "shuttle" a transportar (e recolher) meios terrestres para aquela zona mais inacessível. Esperemos que todo este trabalho tenha sido suficiente para evitar dissabores com o cair da noite.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Ago 2022 às 19:40)

fernandinand disse:


> Meus caros...estamos a falar de >250M€ anuais para a 'indústria do fogo'...acham que os lobbies vão deixar que a mama seque? Os ingleses têm um bom ditado para isto que se passa em PT: "Hide in plain sight"


Qual indústria? 
Há meios aéreos alugados porque há procura por eles....

Incêndio numa zona de pastorícia que se deixasse arder na primavera já não existiria..

Vivemos em leis urbanas sem compreenderem as necessidades rurais..
Incêndios como este em mato nem justifica o dinheiro gasto na sua extinção


----------



## Sleet (30 Ago 2022 às 19:54)

slbgdt disse:


> Vivemos em leis urbanas sem compreenderem as necessidades rurais..
> Incêndios como este em mato nem justifica o dinheiro gasto na sua extinção


Critica as leis urbanas, mas na frase seguinte era difícil demonstrar maior pensamento dito urbano.
Esse tipo de pensamento também alguém deve ter tido na Covilhã no primeiro dia do incêndio há umas semanas... deixa arder que é mato... e depois foi o que se viu.

Além de que uma boa parte da economia local está dependente do turismo, e nem é preciso falar do quanto este tipo de actos o afecta.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Ago 2022 às 20:27)

Vamos por partes.
Vou dar um exemplo de um engenheiro florestal contratado por uma câmara do norte.
Em edital pelas freguesias disponibilizou se o dito engenheiro para queimas controladas.
Ele só precisava de 3 anos com possibilidade de queimar para queimar tudo.
Resumindo ardeu no verão.

Muito se fala de combate por aqui, mas ninguém reparou que o nosso PM especialista em criar coisas que custem dinheiro ao estado, sozinho criou 3 entidades para combate.
UEPS, FEB e Agif, se bem que esta última ninguém sabe muito bem para o que serve.

O incêndio da Covilhã é o exemplo perfeito do calcanhar de aquiles do sistema.
Muita gente a combater mas ninguém a consolidar perímetro.
Apaga-se com a humidade alta e espera-se pelo meio dia para reacender onde não foi consolidado e não se consolida com água.
Num país a sério e que leve isto a sério, uma ANPC falar em 3 ignições que está provado serem reacendimentos, rolavam cabeças.

Uma questão fucral e que a ninguém interessa são os meios aéreos.
Hoje tivemos 8 aviões a fazer vaivém entre o incêndio e a Aguieira.
Tanto tempo entre descargas significa uma ineficiência gritante, onde 90% da autonomia é gasta em viagens.
E o que faz com um avião faça descargas de meia em meia hora.
Os tão mal afamados Kamov, na tal mal afamada EMA, com um cabo de 7 metros faziam milagres em tempos neste pais.
Mas facilmente foram esquecidos porque os Canadair's ficam melhor nas televisões.
Um fireboss carrega sempre 3100 lts e custa menos de 10% de um Canadair..
Um Canadair CL415 leva 5500 nas últimas descargas...

Ninguém pensa nestas questões e que de facto é o mais importante.

Vejam o exemplo de espanhóis e Americanos que apenas fecham o incêndio quando todo o perímetro está consolidado.
Por cá mete-se centenas de viaturas gigantescas serra acima à espera de reacendimentos.

Ando nisto há muitos anos e ver as discussões serem tão fúteis como a necessidade de Canadair's quando há tão poucos lugares para scooping...


----------



## okcomputer (31 Ago 2022 às 12:48)

Os Kamov eram realmente bons mas ... quando voavam.
Penso que o problema deles sempre foi a fiabilidade, manutenção e sobressalentes, a certa altura começaram a canibalizar uns para manter outros a funcionar.
E como temos até visto no conflito na Ucrânia, material russo é problemático, às vezes fico com a ideia que nem eles tinham noção de quanto pouco fiável algum equipamento deles é em situações de uso real intenso.

Tem estado parados há anos num hangar em Ponte de Sor, suponho que não seja fácil voltarem a estar operacionais, mas na verdade não me recordo da auditoria que a certa altura supostamente estavam a fazer, gostava de saber as conclusões da mesma. Mas pode me ter escapado.







Ontem soube-se que a Força Aérea encomendou seis Sikorski UH-60 Black Hawk, helis militares usados mas que serão recondicionados para firefighting pela empresa norte-americana Arista.
Uma pesquisa no Google parece indicar que não é novidade o uso deles nesta função e uma versão recondicionada também começou a ser usada na Australia.

Dei uma olhadela no contrato e pareceu-me bem blindado em termos de proteger o interesse publico face a imponderáveis.
Tem capacidade de transportar balde de 2 e 3 mil litros que fazem parte do fornecimento de cada unidade, portanto "bombardeiro médio", menos que o Kamov mas também um pouco mais rápidos e ágeis que estes. Não tanto como os ligeiros obviamente.

Não faço ideia se será um bom negócio ou não, o futuro dirá.
Tem pelo menos algumas vantagens, são contratos que seguem normas de contratação e operacionalidade da NATO em compras militares de usados, e não negócio tipo "vão de escada" que foi o que se chama ao "negócio" Kamov.

Formação mecânica e sobressalentes também não terá os mesmos problemas dos Kamov pois é um dos helicópteros mais produzidos do mundo, mais de 4 mil unidades até hoje.
Em vez do balde podem transportar em alternativa por exemplo 12 bombeiros e  equipamento, portanto também poderá ser usado noutras missões militares ou civis, por exemplo evacuações, etc. A aquisição será feita com 81% de fundos do PRR.

Maior duvida que tenho é a antiguidade deles mesmo que recondicionados e modernizados, e relativamente a consumos pois motores eficientes nunca foi propriamente uma prioridade na aviação militar.

O contrato prevê 3 entregas aos pares, Março 2023, Dezembro 2024 e Dezembro 2025, datas que já incluem os voos de teste, de aceitação e formação. 
Dado o tempo que decorre entre a primeira entrega e a segunda, não será de admirar que no primeiro ano seja mais de aprendizagem, "limar arestas", atrasos, etc. Tal como tinha alertado há umas semanas a propósito da encomenda dos Canadair DHC-515, é relativamente frequente na aviação as coisas se atrasarem, mesmo quando corre relativamente bem.


----------



## Sleet (31 Ago 2022 às 15:13)

slbgdt disse:


> Vamos por partes.
> Vou dar um exemplo de um engenheiro florestal contratado por uma câmara do norte.
> Em edital pelas freguesias disponibilizou se o dito engenheiro para queimas controladas.
> Ele só precisava de 3 anos com possibilidade de queimar para queimar tudo.
> Resumindo ardeu no verão.


Cingindo-me unicamente a esta parte, porque o resto não está relacionado com o que eu referi e honestamente nada contra.
O que é que distingue um pastor que ateia um incêndio para obter pasto para o gado de um empresário/agricultor/[o que seja] que ateia um incêndio para poder comprar uns terrenos mais baratos?
Ambos tentam ter obter lucro para a sua actividade.
Ambos tentam tirar partido próprio de algo que não é deles.
Ambos destroem e colocam em perigo propriedade de outrém.
Ambos colocam potencialmente vidas em risco.

Como é que um é normal e o outro é criminoso?
Se não estão (que eu acredito que não estejam actualmente) criadas as condições para realizar queimas controladas em tempo útil, que se invista nisso e se criem. Agora, por muito respeito que tenha pelos pastores, pela vida de sacrifício que levam, pela necessidade cada vez maior de regenerar e cativar gente para estas profissões, não vamos assumir que eles são todos uns tolinhos e uns iletrados e que por isso temos que os deixar fazer como quiserem. A solução não é isto ser uma quase anarquia, aliás, Portugal é infelizmente o que é em muita coisa por ser precisamente uma bagunça em que cada um faz o que quer.

Além de que a situação actual já não é sequer parecida ao que tínhamos há uns anos atrás quer em termos de clima quer de utilização do terreno. Há 20 anos uma ignição destas na serra não passaria de um fogacho que se apagava em menos de nada. Agora até no Outono/Inverno é perfeitamente capaz de se propagar com intensidade, as condições para tal acontecer são cada vez mais frequentes... quanto mais em Agosto ou Setembro...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Alguém aqui com conhecimentos de biodiversidade, especialmente a nível de insectos, sabe de estudos que relacionam incêndios, queimas controladas e "fogo no Inverno" com o declínio catastrófico da biodiversidade? Convergência de conhecimentos em várias áreas é urgente.


----------



## dASk (31 Ago 2022 às 17:13)

Em Castelo Branco esta tarde imensas ignições em linha. São os campistas?


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

dASk disse:


> Em Castelo Branco esta tarde imensas ignições em linha. São os campistas?


Foram só 7 ignições, na mesma hora: 1 na lardosa, outra no retaxo e 5 em cbranco cidade.


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2022 às 18:07)

Passaram a pouco dois tanques dos bombeiros da Régua a toda a velocidade, provavelmente para o incêndio de Sabrosa

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (31 Ago 2022 às 18:26)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém aqui com conhecimentos de biodiversidade, especialmente a nível de insectos, sabe de estudos que relacionam incêndios, queimas controladas e "fogo no Inverno" com o declínio catastrófico da biodiversidade? Convergência de conhecimentos em várias áreas é urgente.


Bem, quanto a isso, é totalmente falso, senão vejamos apenas 2 pontos:
ecossistemas mediterraneos sem fogo é utopia;
menos fogo frio (fogos controlados no outono/inverno) significa mais vegetação disponivel para o fogo no verão (esse sim destruidor de ecossistemas)...logo...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:27)

dASk disse:


> Em Castelo Branco esta tarde imensas ignições em linha. São os campistas?



O local é urbano, fazendo fé na geolocalização, terrenos com mato junto a novas vias e urbanização.


----------



## AJB (31 Ago 2022 às 18:27)

mais um "terrorista dos eucaliptos" detido








						Ex-sapador florestal detido por autoria de três incêndios em Monção
					

Motivado por "incendiarismo"




					ominho.pt


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2022 às 18:28)

dASk disse:


> Em Castelo Branco esta tarde imensas ignições em linha. São os campistas?



Comboio de mercadorias.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:28)

AJB disse:


> Bem, quanto a isso, é totalmente falso, senão vejamos apenas 2 pontos:
> ecossistemas mediterraneos sem fogo é utopia;
> menos fogo frio (fogos controlados no outono/inverno) significa mais vegetação disponivel para o fogo no verão (esse sim destruidor de ecossistemas)...logo...



??
Fiz uma pergunta e não uma afirmação.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:31)

AJB disse:


> mais um "terrorista dos eucaliptos" detido


O termo aplica-se a este caso ou é apenas sarcasmo?


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2022 às 18:33)

Paulo H disse:


> Foram só 7 ignições, na mesma hora: 1 na lardosa, outra no retaxo e 5 em cbranco cidade.


Sabe-se agora que houve 8 ignições provocadas pela passagem de um comboio de mercadorias, entre lardosa, Castelo Branco e cebolais/retaxo.


----------



## AJB (31 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

StormRic disse:


> O termo aplica-se a este caso ou é apenas sarcasmo?


Sarcasmo


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:42)

Paulo H disse:


> Sabe-se agora que houve 8 ignições provocadas pela passagem de um comboio de mercadorias, entre lardosa, Castelo Branco e cebolais/retaxo.



Mato mesmo encostado aos carris? É realmente normal as sapatas de travagem emitirem faíscas.
Exemplo: https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/comboio-provoca-dois-incendios-em-sta-comba-dao


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2022 às 22:11)

StormRic disse:


> Mato mesmo encostado aos carris? É realmente normal as sapatas de travagem emitirem faíscas.
> Exemplo: https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/comboio-provoca-dois-incendios-em-sta-comba-dao


Sim, pode ser. Confesso que pensei logo em substâncias corrosivas, talvez para a indústria de pasta de papel em vila velha de Ródão.


----------



## Busorganist (1 Set 2022 às 00:03)

De acordo com a informação que recebi, foi um comboio da Medway, o 47894 de Vilar Formoso para o Ramal Leandro-Siderurgia que tinha um vagão com o freio apertado. Num comboio com largos metros e largas toneladas, é impossível sentirmos um vagão preso, e se a 4700 for como por exemplo as 3500 que eu conduzo, acima de uma determinada velocidade (no meu caso 60km/h) não há espelhos retrovisores para ninguém. A situação só é detectada se alguém se cruzar com o material, o que ali não aconteceu.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, pode ser. Confesso que pensei logo em substâncias corrosivas, talvez para a indústria de pasta de papel em vila velha de Ródão.


Já foi publicada notícia no jornal regional, mas ainda não foram identificadas as causas. O vídeo está interessante: 








						Incêndios: Comboio provoca oito focos entre Lardosa e Castelo Branco
					

Oito focos de incêndio deflagraram na tarde desta quarta-feira, dia 31 de agosto, tendo o primeiro alerta sido registado no Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Castelo Branco às 16H12, junto à localidade de Lardosa.




					www.reconquista.pt


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Sabe-se agora que houve 8 ignições provocadas pela passagem de um comboio de mercadorias, entre lardosa, Castelo Branco e cebolais/retaxo.



Há umas semanas houve um incêndio perto de Glória do Ribatejo (Salvaterra de Magos) que presumivelmente também terá começado após a passagem de um comboio de mercadorias provocando uma ignição.


----------



## okcomputer (1 Set 2022 às 07:48)

Busorganist disse:


> De acordo com a informação que recebi, foi um comboio da Medway, o 47894 de Vilar Formoso para o Ramal Leandro-Siderurgia que tinha um vagão com o freio apertado. Num comboio com largos metros e largas toneladas, é impossível sentirmos um vagão preso, e se a 4700 for como por exemplo as 3500 que eu conduzo, acima de uma determinada velocidade (no meu caso 60km/h) não há espelhos retrovisores para ninguém. A situação só é detectada se alguém se cruzar com o material, o que ali não aconteceu.



Verdade, a linha da beira alta está atualmente encerrada para obras porque tinha imensos problemas sobretudo com os comboios de carga. Chegou a haver vários incidentes em que um problema num vagão destruiu quilómetros de travessas, ainda de madeira, sem que o maquinista se apercebesse que havia algo de errado.

Quando era novo e morava num concelho servido pela LBA, no Verão era rara a semana em que não houvesse uma ou duas ignições algures junto à linha. Naquele tempo dos inter-regionais em que  que nos dias quentes ia tudo à janela a apanhar ar, mas muitos também a fumar e lá iam as beatas janela fora

Depois vieram as UTE's e os IC mais modernos com vidros fechados e ar condicionado e houve uma diminuição dessas ignições. Mas mesmo assim, volta e meia surgiam e lembro-me de então se falar que eram os próprios rodados em travagens, curvas mais apertadas, mas talvez tivesse mais a ver com problemas técnicos pontuais como o referido.

A limpeza das vias só começou a ser feitas a sério pela IP no pós-2017, lembro-me perfeitamente que  poucos anos antes em que em invernos/primaveras mais chuvosas na LBA a vegetação nalgumas zonas quase tocar nas janelas dos comboios. 

Isso só melhorou depois de 2017, aliás, temos um bocado a mentalidade pessimista que está sempre tudo mal mas ainda houve muita coisa que melhorou depois das tragédias nesse ano, e essa foi uma delas. Um problema que eu vejo é que em certos anos húmidos mesmo limpando em Março/Abril a vegetação volta a crescer. Se calhar tem que se usar mais herbicidas mas depois se calhar também haverá oposição a isso. 

Agora com as obras de modernização na linha vai melhorar ainda mais esse aspeto pois estas superestruturas modernas em que assenta a linha só por si são mais amplas e largas.

Como a linha este ano está fechada para obras seria interessante comparar numero de ignições em concelhos servidos pela linha com um outro ano, não o ano passado que foi atípico, mas um dos anteriores pós-2017. Tal como seria interessante alguém ir ao local destas ignições da linha da beira baixa e perceber o que aconteceu e se pode ser melhorado.

Já nas estradas apesar das melhorias, ainda há muito a fazer. Sobretudo mentalidades, continua muito anormal o numero de ignições junto das mesmas em zonas mais povoadas e temo que à medida que os anos forem passando se vá esquecendo o que se passou em 2017.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2022 às 20:43)

Helicóptero de combate aos incêndios cai em Amares, Braga​Aeronave terá batido num cabo de alta tensão.









						Helicóptero de combate aos incêndios cai em Amares, Braga
					

Aeronave terá batido num cabo de alta tensão.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2022 às 14:05)

Há um vídeo que mostra o acidente









						Helicóptero de combate aos incêndios cai em Amares
					

O piloto está consciente, mas gravemente ferido




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				




Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 17:17)

Área ardida no incêndio de Loriga:


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 14:25)

Continuam...

Hoje, 9:57








						Fogos.pt [04-09-2022 14:25] Incêndio em Braga, Terras De Bouro, Gondoriz
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 73, Meios Terrestres: 20, Meios Aéreos: 3



					fogos.pt
				




Desde ontem:








						Fogos.pt [04-09-2022 14:25] Incêndio em Porto, Paços De Ferreira, Meixomil
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 25, Meios Terrestres: 9, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




E às 11:29 de hoje:








						Fogos.pt [04-09-2022 14:25] Incêndio em Viseu, Viseu, São Cipriano E Vil De Souto
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 157, Meios Terrestres: 41, Meios Aéreos: 9



					fogos.pt
				




Estranha a sucessiva alternância de estado entre "em resolução" e "em curso", reacendimento repetido ou precipitação em declarar o estado de resolução?
Poderá o cansaço dos meios humanos começar a revelar-se?


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 03:37)

Quase cinco anos depois do fogo, o Pinhal de Leiria mostra sinais de abandono
					

Os incêndios que devastaram o Pinhal de Leiria em 2017 estão longe de ser algo do passado. Hoje, a maior parte da mata está ainda sem plantação – o que se torna terreno fértil para a proliferação de espécies invasoras. O mato seco vai-se amontoando




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2022 às 13:38)

Quase cinco anos depois do fogo, o Pinhal de Leiria mostra sinais de abandono.​
Os incêndios que devastaram o Pinhal de Leiria em 2017 estão longe de ser algo do passado. Hoje, a maior parte da mata está ainda sem plantação – o que se torna terreno fértil para a proliferação de espécies invasoras. O mato seco vai-se amontoando e há árvores plantadas que morreram.









						Quase cinco anos depois do fogo, o Pinhal de Leiria mostra sinais de abandono
					

Os incêndios que devastaram o Pinhal de Leiria em 2017 estão longe de ser algo do passado. Hoje, a maior parte da mata está ainda sem plantação – o que se torna terreno fértil para a proliferação de espécies invasoras. O mato seco vai-se amontoando




					www.publico.pt
				




( notícia completa só para utilizadores do Público registados)

Na Serra da Estrela é que vai ficar bem, vai ficar melhor do que o que estava...é uma questão de aguardar... ( sentado )


----------



## baojoao (5 Set 2022 às 13:51)

Snifa disse:


> Quase cinco anos depois do fogo, o Pinhal de Leiria mostra sinais de abandono.​
> Os incêndios que devastaram o Pinhal de Leiria em 2017 estão longe de ser algo do passado. Hoje, a maior parte da mata está ainda sem plantação – o que se torna terreno fértil para a proliferação de espécies invasoras. O mato seco vai-se amontoando e há árvores plantadas que morreram.
> 
> 
> ...


É o Pinhal de Leiria e tudo o que ardeu em 2017, nos incêndios de Pedrógão e Outubro.  Felizmente na Serra da Estrela não será assim, já que ainda vai ficar melhor do que era, mas o pior é que uma grande franja da população comeu gelados com a testa


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2022 às 15:37)

Porque não se deve falar de incêndios só quando nos "entram" pela TV...








						Septuagenário suspeito de quatro fogos fica com apresentações trissemanais
					

Um homem detido pela Polícia Judiciária (PJ), por quatro fogos na Póvoa de Lanhoso, na terça-feira, foi presente a tribunal e o juiz de instrução determinou que fica proibido de se aproximar de matas ou bosques e sujeito a apresentações trissemanais, no posto da GNR da Póvoa de Lanhoso.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## AJB (10 Set 2022 às 15:15)

PJ detém suspeito de 15 incêndios que queimaram 35 hectares
					

A Polícia Judiciária deteve um homem de 31 anos suspeito de ter praticado 15 crimes de incêndio em Arruda dos Vinhos nos últimos dois anos, queimando 35 hectares, revelou ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## jkmc (10 Set 2022 às 15:39)

Alguem sabe se os trabalhos de estabilização dos solos no sentido de evitar deslizamentos e erosão (com corte de árvores) jà começaram ?


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 04:25)

jkmc disse:


> Alguem sabe se os trabalhos de estabilização dos solos no sentido de evitar deslizamentos e erosão (com corte de árvores) jà começaram ?



Dos incêndios do ano passado?...


----------



## jkmc (11 Set 2022 às 13:24)

StormRic disse:


> Dos incêndios do ano passado?...


Estava a falar dos incendios deste ano na serra da estrela. Esqueci-me de o dizer


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 15:54)

jkmc disse:


> Estava a falar dos incendios deste ano na serra da estrela. Esqueci-me de o dizer



Pois, eu estava a ser um pouco irónico, não espero celeridade nenhuma na recuperação, basta olhar para o que aconteceu com o pinhal de Leiria e outras zonas ardidas em 2017, por exemplo.


----------



## jkmc (11 Set 2022 às 20:54)

StormRic disse:


> Pois, eu estava a ser um pouco irónico, não espero celeridade nenhuma na recuperação, basta olhar para o que aconteceu com o pinhal de Leiria e outras zonas ardidas em 2017, por exemplo.


Infelizmente, é provavel que nada seja feito em tempo util... Mas a esperença é ultima a morer, portanto espero que detas vez seja diferente jà que o que esta em jogo (parque natural, abastecimento de agua de grande parte do pais,...) é muitp importante.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2022 às 09:19)

jkmc disse:


> Infelizmente, é provavel que nada seja feito em tempo util... Mas a esperença é ultima a morer, portanto espero que detas vez seja diferente jà que o que esta em jogo (parque natural, abastecimento de agua de grande parte do pais,...) é muitp importante.



Duvido que se faça alguma coisa.. Mas se for feito será numa escala infinitesimal face ao que ardeu...


----------



## AJB (12 Set 2022 às 11:17)

jkmc disse:


> Alguem sabe se os trabalhos de estabilização dos solos no sentido de evitar deslizamentos e erosão (com corte de árvores) jà começaram ?


Sim, em algumas áreas ja começaram. Atenção, em varias situações o melhor é não mexer, para evitar mobilizações do solo


----------



## Devas (18 Set 2022 às 22:07)

IR Odemira em S. Teotónio com início pelas 12h05. Durante a tarde neste IR estiveram a atuar 10 meios aéreos.









						Fogos.pt [31-12-2022 09:55] Incêndio em Beja, Odemira, São Teotónio
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## AJB (7 Out 2022 às 15:11)

Interessante!








						O crime de incêndio em análise
					

Pedro Silva, coordenador da Polícia Judiciária, explica como são investigados os crimes de incêndio e quem são os seus autores.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 15:49)

Dois IR iniciados depois das 14h de hoje:









						Fogos.pt [07-10-2022 15:49] Incêndio em Porto, Santo Tirso, Areias, Sequeiró, Lama E Palmeira
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 42, Meios Terrestres: 11, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt
				












						Fogos.pt [07-10-2022 15:49] Incêndio em Vila Real, Vila Pouca De Aguiar, Alvão
					

Estado: Em Curso - Operacionais: 26, Meios Terrestres: 4, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2022 às 21:35)

Incêndios 2000-2022 detectados pelo EFFIS

-Fundo branco







- Fundo preto


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2022 às 22:39)

Pek disse:


> Incêndios 2000-2022 detectados pelo EFFIS
> 
> -Fundo branco
> 
> ...


O contraste com Espanha, é assustador.

O clima, relevo e flora são parecidos.

Algo está a falhar em Portugal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2022 às 20:24)

efcm disse:


> O contraste com Espanha, é assustador.
> 
> O clima, relevo e flora são parecidos.
> 
> Algo está a falhar em Portugal.


Depende da "Espanha", mas sim, há um problema claro...


----------



## AJB (18 Out 2022 às 12:19)

O Problema são os Minhotos e Durienses...em Espanha o problema são os Galegos, Asturianos e Cantábricos


----------

